# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Bot] SGather - A simple and powerful gathering bot

## JuJuBoSc

*SGather - Free gathering bot*

*SGather Ruby is out, try it for free by registering on www.mmolazy.com !
Get latest version using MMOUpdater here : http://update.mmolazy.com/MMOUpdater.exe*

*What this bot does ?*


- Gather mine and herb using your flying mount.
- Detect underwater and underground node.
- Repair and sell items to NPC.
- Mail items to another character.
- Detect vendor / repair / mailbox automatically.
- Smooth navigation.
- Don't require any in game addons or modification.
- Fight back if attacked.
- Auto use items (Crystallized, Mote, etc.).
- Resurrect at spirit healer.
- Can gather only specific node by name.
- Return to town automatically on full bags or broken items.


*Screenshots :*









*Changelogs :*




> *1.0.1 :*
> 
> - Initial release.
> 
> *1.0.2 :*
> 
> - Added : Wow 4.0.3 13287 support.
> - Added : Combat spells list is now sorted.
> - Added : Skip nodes above player.
> ...


Also try my leveling bots, or undetected hack !

Download 1.13623.1

*WARNING : The bot isn't detected as for the current date (11/08/2010) but as always, bot at your own risk !*


Feel free to report any bugs here  :Wink: 

*Warning : The 4.0.6a is unstable on attach, I'm aware on that and it will be fixed in next path.*

----------


## moonk1n

looks pretty nice, good job!

btw, any download link ?  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> looks pretty nice, good job!
> 
> btw, any download link ?


Updated with the link, was uploading  :Wink:

----------


## KuRIoS

its good  :Smile:

----------


## Excesum

Thanks alot! Sweet bot, and the Sholazar profile works great! +Rep x4  :Smile:

----------


## MyWay86

Injection? Passive mode?

gilder profiles are supported?

----------


## oldmanofmen

Regardless of whether it uses injection or not, this beats lazybot hands down.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

tnx, +rep for you!

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Yes it use injection, the injected codecave and the detour is hightly polymorphed on each call, so until they really start looking in it's pretty safe.

Of course glider profiles isn't supported as it's a fly gathering bot, and I don't plan to make it ground or leveling bot.

----------


## testhb2010

Will report back and edit my post once I have tried this out, thanks  :Smile: 

Just tried this out, wow what a great bot  :Big Grin:  works perfectly so far, it's good that you can choose which mount to use, you can set your own skills to use in combat, you can make your own profiles, just so much customization to it including unstucking itself (saw myself fly into a tree and it got out of it!) and it's free! thanks for a great contribution, +repped!

Further edit: Finally had a mob near a node to see the combat functions and wow haha they are great, worked so well, this is an amazing bot  :Big Grin: 

Just tested out the mailing option by making by bags full after splitting stacks, mailing function works perfectly, just one question is there any function to make the crystallized stacks into eternals?

Just a few problems (trying to be constructive in case you plan to update in the future): When there is a node, say below a ledge, it flys into the ground, and because it cannot reach it, it goes back up into the air, then goes down to it again, then back up in the air and turns, tries repeatedly and then skips it.
Also how big is the range of detection? as I saw a node on the map which was in water and it skipped it.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> just one question is there any function to make the crystallized stacks into eternals?


Bags tabs -> Auto use items.




> Also how big is the range of detection? as I saw a node on the map which was in water and it skipped it.


No range is set, if the node is in the object manager (ie: information send by the server), it will take it, it's around ~100-150 yards.

The bot automatically skip underwater and underground node, because it's tricky to got them (mainly remount issue, well can be done now since 4.0.1 allow you to mount in water, but I don't want to deal with right now ..)

----------


## Ronnyv1

omg love this bot already, beats lazybot to no end. +rep sir!

----------


## testhb2010

> Bags tabs -> Auto use items.
> 
> 
> 
> No range is set, if the node is in the object manager (ie: information send by the server), it will take it, it's around ~100-150 yards.
> 
> The bot automatically skip underwater and underground node, because it's tricky to got them (mainly remount issue, well can be done now since 4.0.1 allow you to mount in water, but I don't want to deal with right now ..)


Ah yes, did not know it would come under the auto use function hehe  :Smile: 

Yeh, I thought the problem may be to do with the auto mount function, just thought I would give some feedback to let you know of anything that could be changed but you already know it, thanks again for a great bot much appreciated!  :Big Grin:

----------


## klucky

nice bot as far as i can see ... but i guess id dont works with 3.3.5a so i cant test it :/ ...

----------


## Fruz0r

this is just BRILLIANT!

----------


## testhb2010

Been testing this for a while now, just been tweaking settings and making my own profile, I love the fact that it has a "blacklist" so you can tell it not to go there (e.g. if there is an elite blocking the area) so far while I have been watching the bot and making minor adjustments it has farmed me 120 saronite ore, 5 titanium ore and around 20 crystallized shadow/earth

TIP: Don't interfere with the program when you are botting, you can change the camera angle etc sure but if your bot starts fighting a mob and you see another mob around and want to check it's hp or if it is an elite or anything like that, do not click on it else the bot will start fighting that mob as well as the one you currently aggro'd
I did this by mistake when I saw a mob and wondered if it was an elite so I could blacklist the node, checked it and it was and the bot started running towards it and got aggro but ofc I survived as it was easy to kill, just giving a heads up  :Smile:

----------


## pherralis

Overall an amazing bot, however some nodes it simply skips, even though there's absolutely nothing wrong with them, 
+ rep either way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arcanejunk

i love your bot after using your bot for an hour i found one thing if someone mines the node near you , the bot will still stop , dismount and re mount then go back to his route. seccond

----------


## amras199090

Really nice bot! Its not hard to use or configure at all and the interface is really intuitive!! Thanks a lot

----------


## BaboonX

Thank you for making this bot I absolutely love it. The only complaint I have is the bot not utilizing Flight Form for druids, but it's amazing anyways +rep

----------


## kingpugster

Hi, 
the bot looks great but every time I try to open the mount tab it shows nothing on the drop down and the bot client crashes.
If you can help I'll +rep ;F

----------


## Crusher1373

Can you fix so it can Get gas cloulds? plz  :Smile:

----------


## Sauceboss

I'm using the default profile for Sholozar, the bot seems to fly up much higher than it needs to, is that the profile itself? Or is there a way to adjust the height that the bot flys at?

----------


## SKU

good job, juju

----------


## kusipaa0

This bot is awsome.

----------


## Fruz0r

It was so simple, i just picked some spells, auto attack, sinister strike, eviscerate - and my mount, loaded the profile, and he just gathered whooole night! 3000 gold earned tonight!
thanks alot ! +rep for you! m8!

----------


## testhb2010

> Hi, 
> the bot looks great but every time I try to open the mount tab it shows nothing on the drop down and the bot client crashes.
> If you can help I'll +rep ;F


Yeh, the mount tab works fine, you may need to give it a minute or so to load in case your computer is running a little sluggish, also on the dropdown menu hover over the empty spaces to see if they show up.




> I'm using the default profile for Sholozar, the bot seems to fly up much higher than it needs to, is that the profile itself? Or is there a way to adjust the height that the bot flys at?


Just make your own profile for it, it is really easy to do, just move to X "add waypoint" move to Y "add waypoint" move to Z uh ohhh an elite * go above node" "blacklist waypoint", easy peasy  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> I'm using the default profile for Sholozar, the bot seems to fly up much higher than it needs to, is that the profile itself? Or is there a way to adjust the height that the bot flys at?


It's the profil, just make another one.




> Hi, 
> the bot looks great but every time I try to open the mount tab it shows nothing on the drop down and the bot client crashes.
> If you can help I'll +rep ;F


The bot if for 4.0.1 13205 only and I'll only follow live server patch.




> Can you fix so it can Get gas cloulds? plz


Maybe soon, I was lazy and haven't character for try at all.




> good job, juju


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## danbirk

will give this an report back after  :Big Grin:  
anyway +rep for the effor :d;

Edit: seems to have pretty many fails with the profile s; kept getting stuckd  :Frown:

----------


## miniland

Gonna try this now, be back later with rep if everything works  :Smile: 

Edit: Tried it now, awesome bot, just made my first profile and it cant be easier. I haven't tried the combat system yet, but it looks great.

----------


## mannystelol

Very nice bot thankyou for spending time on this you done a really good job

I'm new to botting can somebody give me a few tips on making a Profile for this bot?

Like a making profiles guide for DUMMIES lol

----------


## MyWay86

Can you add Wintergrasp switcher feature in the future so the bot switches to an alternative route when battle starts and reenter the zone when the battle is over?

Would be so awsome I can't imagine!

----------


## madden92

Can you make it support the druid Swift Flight Form? Because the Mount Name box doesn't have it

----------


## Hamtorta

game crashes when attaching

----------


## testhb2010

> game crashes when attaching


You could at least be a bit more specific and give them details as they may be able to fix the problem/help you out

----------


## Ronnyv1

Ok, i left this on for a test run last night and i must admit im very pleased, 603 nodes (herbing only) at exactly 4hrs which is hella good, not bad for the default profile.
No stucks, Mailing system works, combat system is simple and gets the job done, very good overall!

My only problem was i found someone with the same bot/profile on my server and was speedhacking with it -.-, i really dont mind botters being one myself but if your gona bot and speedhack thats a problem since its not fairgame anymore. k?

----------


## MyWay86

> Ok, i left this on for a test run last night and i must admit im very pleased, 603 nodes (herbing only) at exactly 4hrs which is hella good, not bad for the default profile.
> No stucks, Mailing system works, combat system is simple and gets the job done, very good overall!
> 
> My only problem was i found someone with the same bot/profile on my server and was speedhacking with it -.-, i really dont mind botters being one myself but if your gona bot and speedhack thats a problem since its not fairgame anymore. k?



Man stop making fun of yourself. Either you bot or you bot and speedhack at the same time it doesn't matter. 

You are breaking the rules the policy you are against the community and it's just not fair. 

Speedhacking while botting is more fun imo especially if you are doing it under textures  :Big Grin:

----------


## testhb2010

> Ok, i left this on for a test run last night and i must admit im very pleased, 603 nodes (herbing only) at exactly 4hrs which is hella good, not bad for the default profile.
> No stucks, Mailing system works, combat system is simple and gets the job done, very good overall!
> 
> My only problem was i found someone with the same bot/profile on my server and was speedhacking with it -.-, i really dont mind botters being one myself but if your gona bot and speedhack thats a problem since its not fairgame anymore. k?


lol funny how you say botting with speedhack is unfair, so botting in general is fair? nope, don't think so

----------


## Ronnyv1

> lol funny how you say botting with speedhack is unfair, so botting in general is fair? nope, don't think so


Botting is botting, speedhacking is speedhacking comparing the 2 is a bit stupid now its like speedhacking in wsg vs just botting in one way u are winning games for your team and the other u are griefing the team with your presence because the bot is stupid.

Making a comparison of hey your breaking the rules vs hey your screwing other botters like yourself either way is just plain ignorant.

----------


## Sweking

Hello guyz! I just made a new profile for Storm Peaks (HERB Run)!


http://rapidshare.com/files/429829379/Storm_Peaks.XML For download,

EDIT: Reuploaded. Megashare is bugged atm.

----------


## testhb2010

> Botting is botting, speedhacking is speedhacking comparing the 2 is a bit stupid now its like speedhacking in wsg vs just botting in one way u are winning games for your team and the other u are griefing the team with your presence because the bot is stupid.
> 
> Making a comparison of hey your breaking the rules vs hey your screwing other botters like yourself either way is just plain ignorant.


Not ignorant at all since using speedhack with the bot could be more beneficial to others just as using another type of bot may be, combining the two together is just clever use of your programs if it works out better for you and I am sure many people would agree.

----------


## testhb2010

> the XML file is unavailable can ppl please link there working profiles please COZ I SO LAZY AND I PUNCH WALLS WHEN I FLYINTO TREES AND ROCK KKTHXBB


Even with the profiles other people make, you could still have problems with running into walls/trees/other objects because of the bot going to another destination to mine a node/vein

----------


## mannystelol

> Even with the profiles other people make, you could still have problems with running into walls/trees/other objects because of the bot going to another destination to mine a node/vein




Storm peaks is the gayest place to make a bot profile

----------


## Ronnyv1

Looks like i've found a bug, bot crashes instantly running wow Directx 11 mode, maybe you should stick that in the main topic incase people have a similar problem

----------


## testhb2010

> hUH? no im asking if ppl with patience who map out there waypoints to a FINE ART it's perfectly easy to make a profile that doesnt wack into walls you need a START/END AND GOOD WAYPOINTS IN THE MIDDLE thats it but i CBA to do it


No you can't.... the bot will always have problems with going into walls/other objects as it goes from the waypoint if it spots a node/vein which is not directly on the path and could be between rocks etc, also what is up with the caps....

----------


## bozeman

very nice bot been botting for 7mins know and done got 41 noodes  :Smile:

----------


## brad55590

Any1 know where i can get profiles for Sgather?

I am looking basically 1-450 mining, if anyone has, please let me know.

I would be much appreciated

----------


## Ronnyv1

> Any1 know where i can get profiles for Sgather?
> 
> I am looking basically 1-450 mining, if anyone has, please let me know.
> 
> I would be much appreciated


basicly you can convert gatherbuddy profiles atleast the flying profiles, im goin to finish converting the few i use in a few hours

----------


## Sarick

+4 raped. Awesome bot  :Embarrassment:  Still havent tested it but I will for sure :=)

----------


## aribehn

Am I the only one who sees the typo?
*cough* powerfull *cough*

----------


## nejm

This is amazing! Well deserved +3. Keep it up

----------


## mannystelol

> basicly you can convert gatherbuddy profiles atleast the flying profiles, im goin to finish converting the few i use in a few hours


how do you convert them?

i just looked at the 2 profiles side by side and they are totally different

----------


## Clones

I get errors when first opening bot-

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{e3fbec8a-10a2-4354-822d-1a6fd133e087}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/AppData/Local/Temp/%7Bf368c2bc-2840-406f-bc36-95a9a1ebbac5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------


And also when trying to select a mount-


************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{e3fbec8a-10a2-4354-822d-1a6fd133e087}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/Downloads/New%20folder/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/User1/AppData/Local/Temp/%7Bf368c2bc-2840-406f-bc36-95a9a1ebbac5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

----------


## Ronnyv1

Gatherbuddy profiles are in this format: 
<Waypoint>5936.042 5652.023 -7.44427</Waypoint>

Sgather profiles are in this format: 
<Position>
<X>5936.042</X>
<Y>5652.023</Y>
<Z>-7.44427</Z>
</Position>

just take the values in the order X Y Z like above and you should be fine, i was just texting a mining Sholazar profile and it worked flawless.
Im still unsure of how well Sgather handles decimals if the author can shed some light would be nice.

Clones please check your config.wtf and see if theres a line like *SET gxapi "d3d11"* in it, if it is; remove it launch wow and try running the bot (don't edit it while wow is open).

----------


## JuJuBoSc

You need to run it as admin of course.

----------


## Clones

> You need to run it as admin of course.


I did this now it's off and running. thx!

----------


## Neer

I must say.. Wow!
-- Its not good with walls though when trying to go to a node it keeps flying into it  :Frown: 
-- Never mind just turned on no-collision and now its working perfectly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pantsu

Pretty decent gathering bot I would say! I have been playing around with it testing various settings but there is aproblem.Whenever I toggle mount selection tab in SGather it gets freezed and I can't choose any mount >.> Everything seems to work smooth xcept for this momment.I also have tried to add mount manually through Settings.xml ( <MountName />Silver Convenant Hippogryph ) and save it but still it doesm't mount up.Any suggestions on how to fix this? Cheers.

----------


## Ronnyv1

try closing the tag <MountName>Silver Convenant Hippogryph</MountName>

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> yeh I see the typo in your sentence as it is actually "powerful" not as you say "powerfull" lol way to make yourself look silly


He was right, I edited after  :Wink:

----------


## dbartdog

Would anyone like to Message me a link or DL to a herbing profile in icecrown? will +REP

----------


## fatalpop

> Gatherbuddy profiles are in this format: 
> <Waypoint>5936.042 5652.023 -7.44427</Waypoint>
> 
> Sgather profiles are in this format: 
> <Position>
> <X>5936.042</X>
> <Y>5652.023</Y>
> <Z>-7.44427</Z>
> </Position>
> ...


Yeah, I just spent like 40min copy and pasting waypoints trying to convert a gatherbuddy profile to this, and it didn't work.

----------


## Ronnyv1

> Yeah, I just spent like 40min copy and pasting waypoints trying to convert a gatherbuddy profile to this, and it didn't work.


i noticed something with this too, i had to make a profile using the bot and modify it afterwards n it worked like a charm.

This was one of the modified ones just an example cuz theres a mountain or 2 i need to remove:




> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <GatherProfil xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema">
> <Waypoints>
> <Position>
> <X>5238</X>
> <Y>3971</Y>
> <Z>451</Z>
> </Position>
> <Position>
> ...

----------


## brad55590

Thanks Ronny for the info, i will test it.

does anyone know where i can get mining profiles from? I have searched and all i can find are profiles for 350-400/450. none below that, and im honestly not in the mood to create my own profiles.

If you have any profiles plz pm me, i will do the conversion if i need to.

----------


## MyWay86

It's really a pain to convert these waypoints from 1 by 1.

+1 for lazybot that supports gb profiles  :Smile: 

+1 for lazybot cuz of the waypoint recording is just a pain.

----------


## testhb2010

> It's really a pain to convert these waypoints from 1 by 1.
> 
> +1 for lazybot that supports gb profiles 
> 
> +1 for lazybot cuz of the waypoint recording is just a pain.


-1 for lazyness, not really hard to make a profile you know lol :P just flip on speedhack and make your waypoints, then when you are done, turn off speedhack and leave it to it.

What Kinda profile do you want? I will make one if anyone needs one.

----------


## Syltex

http://www.wow-bot.eu/uploads/Downlo...wConverter.exe
Profile converter

----------


## deadbloke

Lazybot is much safer than this as it does not use an injection method while running in passive mode for that reason alone Lazybot>>SGather

----------


## MyWay86

> -1 for lazyness, not really hard to make a profile you know lol :P just flip on speedhack and make your waypoints, then when you are done, turn off speedhack and leave it to it.
> 
> What Kinda profile do you want? I will make one if anyone needs one.


Have you tried making your own profile using this program? You have to add each waypoint manually , it's not auto-recording where you can fly along the path ...

What speedhack btw?  :Big Grin:

----------


## testhb2010

> Have you tried making your own profile using this program? You have to add each waypoint manually , it's not auto-recording where you can fly along the path ...
> 
> What speedhack btw?


Yeh I have already made myself a couple of profiles, a new one for Sholazar and a Icecrown one.
Which speedhack? I have 2 =o lol search this site/google etc

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Lazybot is much safer than this as it does not use an injection method while running in passive mode for that reason alone Lazybot>>SGather


Well lazybot isn't passive, and using CTM with memory write is less safer than injection  :Smile:

----------


## Arutha532

Not that i matters but LazyBot does not use CTM.... and it has a passive mode where it does not touch the memory of wow at all (does not inject, write or anything only memory reading).

----------


## Heretic

OMG, which its more better??

This or Lazy bot...

now where i can find a profiles for SGather??

----------


## MyWay86

> Yeh I have already made myself a couple of profiles, a new one for Sholazar and a Icecrown one.
> Which speedhack? I have 2 =o lol search this site/google etc


btw. I'm not using speedh while botting just wanted to know which one you prefer but keep it for yourself then. 

this bot is still not my preferred one even though you could manage to make 2 profiles wow what a success story. The reason is above explained.

----------


## stezo

****ing awesome! +REP for you homes. 

btw did anyone ever got cought using this?

----------


## testhb2010

> btw. I'm not using speedh while botting just wanted to know which one you prefer but keep it for yourself then. 
> 
> this bot is still not my preferred one even though you could manage to make 2 profiles wow what a success story. The reason is above explained.


I am not using speedhack while botting, you are obviously misreading what I say, I said I use it while I make profiles, then I turn it off and leave the bot to go by itself without speedhack...

Also 2 profiles, yes 2, success story? I did not say it was? why would I need more than 2 profiles when they work perfectly? I am not going to waste my time making 50 Icecrown profiles when 1 does the job, jeez...

----------


## Nonowmana

The format used for profiles are those used by ShadowBot's plug-in, Gather (passive fly mount gathering).

You can find profiles on this forum :

Farming

The are, for the most, tagged [Gather] in the thread title.
You'll need to make an account on the forum on the forum, and make a short post/presentation here to be able to download profiles :
World Of Warcraft Bot - WoW Bot Forum francophone

----------


## Treezer

hey, i have small issue with this bot, if i press button : ATTACH , i get WoW error, can you help me ? .) ty

i have .NET FRAMEWORK 4,0 installed, i have before this using lazy-bot, but he dont work anymore for me :-(

----------


## fatalpop

> http://www.wow-bot.eu/uploads/Downlo...wConverter.exe
> Profile converter


Doesn't work.





> hey, i have small issue with this bot, if i press button : ATTACH , i get WoW error, can you help me ? .) ty
> 
> i have .NET FRAMEWORK 3,5 installed, i have before this using lazy-bot, but he dont work anymore for me :-(


Run as admin?

----------


## DrWho1988

Here's an English translation of the above site.

----------


## Treezer

@fatalop i have only 1 acc on this comp, and he is admin lol ..

----------


## fatalpop

> @fatalop i have only 1 acc on this comp, and he is admin lol ..


Right click -> Run as Admin

----------


## Treezer

i know, but if i start it this way i get again wow error -.-
and bot has stuck, and i cant press any button .-/

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/433/wowerrorv.png

----------


## testhb2010

> i know, but if i start it this way i get again wow error -.-
> and bot has stuck, and i cant press any button .-/
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/433/wowerrorv.png


That is what I have had randomly, not entirely sure why, just make sure to hit cancel rather than send them errors lol :P

----------


## Treezer

damn :-( i have it every try when i wanna atach my wow -.-

----------


## xataq

I have tryed made my own route and downloaded one but it doesnt work. It mounts up and then nothing. I have put everything what it should be. It works perfectly on my lvl 80 dk and 80 lock with mining/herb. But with my 46 ally warrior with 100% ground mount speed it just wont go. What is the prob?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Try with default key bindings.

----------


## Ronnyv1

converter works perfectly with gb profiles for those wondering

----------


## xataq

> Try with default key bindings.


sry not working. No addons etc. Anyone else having this prob? I am in elwynn atm.

----------


## fatalpop

> converter works perfectly with gb profiles for those wondering


Mine still says requires at least 3 waypoints or something.

-EDIT: working now for some reason, but it seems to randomly just skip nodes...

-EDIT: Well, I tried running a stormpeaks profile and got stuck above brunnhildar village on the map where there's drakes and rhinos running around... it started running after a drake that was flying around and wouldn't stop.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> sry not working. No addons etc. Anyone else having this prob? I am in elwynn atm.


Because it's FLY gathering bot ... and as already stated I don't plan to make it ground.

----------


## Cypher

Good job. Nice to see you releasing some free stuff.

----------


## Ubergoober

This bot is seriously awesome. But I was curious of there was a way to trick this bot in to using "Swift Flight Form" for the druids, I tried to edit the settings.xml and manually put Swift Flight Form in there but it just said it couldn't find the mount lol.

I might be sol but atleast I asked.
If I had rep I would definately give a +rep for this.

----------


## Syltex

> i know, but if i start it this way i get again wow error -.-
> and bot has stuck, and i cant press any button .-/
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/433/wowerrorv.png


Thats some hot theme you got there, whats the name on it?

----------


## xozaki

in windows xp this bot works perfect but in win 7 x64 got error ( admin mode)

----------


## Hilim

> in windows xp this bot works perfect but in win 7 x64 got error ( admin mode)


I'm on 7x64 and a right click -> Run as administrator work well

----------


## xozaki

> I'm on 7x64 and a right click -> Run as administrator work well


yes i run it as administrator but still got error

To invoke the Just-In-Time (JIT) debugging details
See end of this message (instead of this dialog box) the information.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all references to the special permissions or group is assigned to the caller.
In System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege (String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
In System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode ()
In Magic.BlackMagic.Open (Int32 ProcessId)
In Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread (Int32 dwProcessId)
In SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize ()
In SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown (Object sender, EventArgs e)
In System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown (EventArgs e)
In System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent ()
In System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo (ThreadMethodEntry tme)
In System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper (Object obj)
In System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode (Object userData)
In System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup (TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
In System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal (ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
In System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run (ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
In System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback (ThreadMethodEntry tme)
In System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks ()


************** ************** Loaded components
mscorlib
Component Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Component Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
Code base: file: / / / C: / Users / onz / Desktop / x / calc.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Component Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Component Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Component Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
Code base: file: / / / C: / Users / onz / Desktop / x / MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{E3fbec8a-10a2-4354-822d-1a6fd133e087}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
Code base: file: / / / C: / Users / onz / Desktop / x / MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
Code base: file: / / / C: / Users / onz / Desktop / x / calc.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 version:
Code base: file: / / / C: / Users / onz / AppData / Local / Temp / {f368c2bc-2840-406f-bc36-95a9a1ebbac5} / fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Component Version: 9.0.30729.4974
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4974
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_none_50940634bcb759cb/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Component Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
Code base: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_zh-CHT_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable Just-In-Time (JIT) debugging, you must
This application or computer the. Config files, set
jitDebugging system.windows.forms the segment values.
And the application must also be carried out under the state of debugging enabled
Compilation.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</ Configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception will be
Status sent to the computer registered at the JIT debugging tools
Management, rather than using this dialog box to handle.

----------


## whity88

here is a converter for gatherbuddy profiles:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

virus total:
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

credit goes to Chestr

----------


## DrWho1988

Where's a good site to get Gatherbuddy profiles?

----------


## SlipperyShaman

Thx for the bot it works great! The Sholazarbasin mining profile that comes with the bot works but is not ideal so I made a more thorough profile which can be downloaded here: http://www.filedropper.com/sholazarbasinmining I also made a Borean Tundra cobalt mining profile which can be downloaded here: http://www.filedropper.com/boreantundracobalt I have a few suggestions for improvements... it would be nice it the mailing items portion of the bot would support the engineer's mailbox or the Argent Tournament Squire. It would also be nice to have an option to stop the bot/logout of wow/shutdown computer after running a certain amount of time. I'd also like to see this bot avoid nodes if it detects other players nearby the node in order to avoid getting into unnecessary battles. Also it would be nice if you could customize the order of spell rotation in the battle interface. Thx again for the bot... great work!

----------


## DrWho1988

Nevermind a quick Google search yielded Profiles

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




> here is a converter for gatherbuddy profiles:
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> virus total:
> VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner


It says the file is temporarily unavailable. Any chance of a reupload? Or you can email it to me at seanstrocity1988[at]gmail.com

----------


## whity88

gatherbuddy profiles for northrend


Northrend

----------


## Nipo

> Thx for the bot it works great! The Sholazarbasin mining profile that comes with the bot works but is not ideal so I made a more thorough profile which can be downloaded here: http://www.filedropper.com/sholazarbasinmining I also made a Borean Tundra cobalt mining profile which can be downloaded here: http://www.filedropper.com/boreantundracobalt I have a few suggestions for improvements... it would be nice it the mailing items portion of the bot would support the engineer's mailbox or the Argent Tournament Squire. It would also be nice to have an option to stop the bot/logout of wow/shutdown computer after running a certain amount of time. I'd also like to see this bot avoid nodes if it detects other players nearby the node in order to avoid getting into unnecessary battles. Also it would be nice if you could customize the order of spell rotation in the battle interface. Thx again for the bot... great work!


Nice! I'll be using them

----------


## flaxxarn

whity88, Upload again please  :Smile: 

It doesnt work

----------


## KuRIoS

> whity88, Upload again please 
> 
> It doesnt work


 its just a link to HB forum

----------


## flaxxarn

KiRIoS, i mean MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

It says "Filen du försöker öppna är temporärt otillgängliga." which means "The file your trying to open is temporary unreachable"

----------


## Binarie

> here is a converter for gatherbuddy profiles:
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> credit goes to Chestr


Link dead  :Smile:

----------


## SlipperyShaman

Here's a Netherstorm Mining profile I just made: http://www.filedropper.com/netherstormmining ... Cause sometimes cobalt and saronite ores are saturated on the AH... Enjoy!

----------


## flaxxarn

Hmm, anyone got the converter ? Please PM me  :Smile:

----------


## Faded420

Works very nice. One glitch after 12 streight hours of useing this program than i noticed. say on the mini map there is two ore and they are say 600ft?(guestimate) away from eachother, and the character happens to fly right in between. The bot will think it going to both of them, so in-game my charater is going back and for insanely fast, not even moving, just turning... idk if this is even worth reporting? but i did any ways////
Other than that! I LOVE!!! This bot. Thanks much.

----------


## flaxxarn

> Works very nice. One glitch after 12 streight hours of useing this program than i noticed. say on the mini map there is two ore and they are say 600ft?(guestimate) away from eachother, and the character happens to fly right in between. The bot will think it going to both of them, so in-game my charater is going back and for insanely fast, not even moving, just turning... idk if this is even worth reporting? but i did any ways////
> Other than that! I LOVE!!! This bot. Thanks much.


Where did you get profiles  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Faded420

I used the one in scolazar that he provided. :P allthough, i did make one for Wintergrasp, and Howling Fjord, and Hellfire Peninsula ill edit this with the uploads here shortly.

EDIT: http://www.mediafire.com/?8yy0sfag5np8icu <-- no virus total because the size is so small. if you still do not trust, download at your own risk.

Mining Profiles

----------


## flaxxarn

You dont got a herb profile by any chane  :Smile: ?


Another question  :Wink:  Can this lvl mining? I got 75 mining on my other char  :Big Grin:  I really wanna get it to 350+

----------


## Ferloz

Do anyone have a stormpeeks and icecrown profile?

----------


## Syltex

> (mainly remount issue, well can be done now since 4.0.1 allow you to mount in water, but I don't want to deal with right now ..)


You can mount ground mounts not flying mounts in water.
EDIT: May i come up with a suggestion? Maybe add a "debug logging" so we can see whats the bot is doing and maybe detect bugs.

----------


## testhb2010

Here is an Icecrown profile I made (mining only) includes mailing and repair as long as you have it setup in your settings

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

----------


## SlipperyShaman

Another suggestion: Include an option to not attack enemy players when you are not yourself flagged... (for those on non PVP servers). As is now if another player is flagged and by the node it attacks them.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> You can mount ground mounts not flying mounts in water.
> EDIT: May i come up with a suggestion? Maybe add a "debug logging" so we can see whats the bot is doing and maybe detect bugs.


Since 4.0.1 you can mount fly mount at the surface of the water.

----------


## strayalay

I get a wow error every time I try to load the bot in login screen.

----------


## flaxxarn

Hey, when i used other bots i used a macro that made all crystilized earth/water/fire to eternals everytime i used mount.

But now i choose mount from the bot program, so is there anything i can do so it makes Eternals  :Smile: ?

----------


## SlipperyShaman

> Hey, when i used other bots i used a macro that made all crystilized earth/water/fire to eternals everytime i used mount.
> 
> But now i choose mount from the bot program, so is there anything i can do so it makes Eternals ?


Under the "Bags" Tab where it says "Auto use items" put the following to make eternals.... 

Crystallized Fire
Crystallized Air
Crystallized Shadow
Crystallized Earth

or 
Mote of Fire ... etc for Primals in Outland

----------


## acexwild

Really nice bot. I love the text and the aesthetics of the interface. I like how you have it so that you can choose the mount to use but it seems like I cannot scroll or move or see past my first 9 mounts. I would really like to use my Twilight Drake but it does not seem to scroll that far down to see the name to choose it.

----------


## Syltex

Got a issue here, it happens after 10 and 30 it´s basically random, it seams that i just dc (botted for 3years so i know that it´s not my computer) time to time.

EDIT: Maybe it´s becuse of the injection, i got dc also after using the injected wow.



```
[BOT] Node approach success !

[BOT] Dismount ...

[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...

[BOT] Gathering take too much time !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount success !
```

then i get DC

----------


## 87cik

> Got a issue here, it happens after 10 and 30 it´s basically random, it seams that i just dc (botted for 3years so i know that it´s not my computer) time to time.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it´s becuse of the injection, i got dc also after using the injected wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [BOT] Node approach success !
> 
> ...


I can confirm this, and I checked is not from the pc.

----------


## Fruz0r

> Got a issue here, it happens after 10 and 30 it´s basically random, it seams that i just dc (botted for 3years so i know that it´s not my computer) time to time.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it´s becuse of the injection, i got dc also after using the injected wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [BOT] Node approach success !
> 
> ...


I also having that problem. Ive been botting for ages now, since glider released. and ive never been into something like this,
really annoying tbh. because the bot works well, but it dc's after a while, thats not fun to go to sleep while you know your gonna be dc.
any way to solve this? thanks.

----------


## Ferloz

THanks man  :Smile:

----------


## flaxxarn

> Under the "Bags" Tab where it says "Auto use items" put the following to make eternals.... 
> 
> Crystallized Fire
> Crystallized Air
> Crystallized Shadow
> Crystallized Earth
> 
> or 
> Mote of Fire ... etc for Primals in Outland


 Oh nice man  :Smile: 


You guys still dont got the converter or a herb profile in SP?

----------


## Buntaro

I tried this bot tonight. My druid is herbalist (and the only herbalist i have) so I got to Sholazar, set up the bot and ... watched my druid fail at each gathering. Apparently the bot does not recognize swift flying form. It approached nodes nicely, but it was not able to land low enough to gather successfully ("you are flying" WoW says) and eventually would take off to next node where the process would repeat again. When I set up the bot to use a mount (one of my drakes) it finally started to work as advertised. But a big security concern - how many farming druids you have seen relying on a mount rather than on their flying form?

----------


## Captainhero

Guys quick question. 

I want to convert some Gatherbuddy profiles into ones for SGather. 

Now- I know I have to change the <waypoint> with <position>. I know you have to put the individuals waypoints broken down into x y & z tags. However alot of the Z waypoints have single digit numbers or low numbers, does this work on the same waypoint system as gatherbuddy?

But what other tags does it use? The town waypoints, what is the order (mailbox etc etc)

Any help is much appreciated.

Tried the default. When you are attacked while mounted it seems to sit there being hit but never dismounts to attack.

----------


## xhellyx66

Oh nice man 
thx

----------


## Ronnyv1

> Guys quick question. 
> 
> I want to convert some Gatherbuddy profiles into ones for SGather. 
> 
> Now- I know I have to change the <waypoint> with <position>. I know you have to put the individuals waypoints broken down into x y & z tags. However alot of the Z waypoints have single digit numbers or low numbers, does this work on the same waypoint system as gatherbuddy?
> 
> But what other tags does it use? The town waypoints, what is the order (mailbox etc etc)
> 
> Tried the default. When you are attacked while mounted it seems to sit there being hit but never dismounts to attack.


open the default sholozar profile that comes with it and follow the same pattern, theres a converter posted like a page or 2 back check the whole thread please

----------


## Captainhero

> open the default sholozar profile that comes with it and follow the same pattern, theres a converter posted like a page or 2 back check the whole thread please


Yeah thanks. Or NOT. 

I asked about the set of town waypoints. Which is which (what order do they have to be in for repair vendor etc). 

If you actually READ myu post you would see I opened up the default and already had a look.

----------


## mannystelol

the bot works fine convert profiles STFU and i hope this bot goes on forever  :Smile: )))))))

----------


## Captainhero

> the bot works fine convert profiles STFU and i hope this bot goes on forever )))))))


Your grammar clearly isn't working though. So you should STFU.

----------


## BLUBBER511

hm cant download it  :Frown:

----------


## Ronnyv1

it seems the town way points are exactly what it says, it leads the bot to the town and the bot searches for repair vendors/mailboxes in a similar fashion to which it finds nodes. shame on the author for not posting the obvious stuff.

----------


## Kithkin

This is a very nice program, great work!

I've been testing it out today while monitoring it. I made a profile for Icecrown and in the last hour it's collected a stack of titanium and a dozen saronite stacks. Very handy! I've only come across a few issues with it, but they're not bad at all.

Sometimes I find nodes on a hill or a steep slope. If a mob aggro's and it causes me to run down to defend and kill it, if the slope is too steep the bot cannot run back up to gather from the node. Instead of remounting and approaching the node, the bot gives up on it and moves along the waypoint path to the next hit. A minor inconvenience as there will be plenty of other nodes on the profile, but worth noting.

Also, when you aggro and kill a mob during gathering, is there any way to have the bot loot that kill? The mechanics are already in place to mail or sell anything unwanted from your gathering, so it isn't like filling your bags twice as fast is going to be a hindrance.

Again, great work and keep it up!

----------


## flaxxarn

The converter doesnt work

----------


## brad55590

yeah the Converter doesnt work, also has anyone been able to get a profile for mining copper or tin working?

I have tried to create a new profile but the bot only mounts and stays in one position.

Please help.

----------


## fatalpop

> The converter doesnt work


It didn't work for me at first either, so what I had to do is:
1. Make a new notepad
2. Open original Sholozar Basin.xml in notepad
3. Copy and paste all of Sholozar Basin.xml into the NEW notepad
4. Convert whatever profile you want, then replace the waypoints in the NEW notepad you made(from the first <poisition> to the /<position above </TownWaypoints>) with the waypoints you got after converting your profile
5. Save as -> any name with .xml at the end
IE: 

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<GatherProfil xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema">
  <Waypoints>
    <Position>
-----CONVERTED WAYPOINTS-----
-----CONVERTED WAYPOINTS-----
-----CONVERTED WAYPOINTS-----
    </Position>
  </Waypoints>
  <TownWaypoints>
    <Position>
      <X>5531</X>
      <Y>5961</Y>
      <Z>-18</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>5522</X>
      <Y>5782</Y>
      <Z>-58</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>5561</X>
      <Y>5758</Y>
      <Z>-75</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>5552</X>
      <Y>5738</Y>
      <Z>-76</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>5505</X>
      <Y>5792</Y>
      <Z>-46</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>5523</X>
      <Y>5935</Y>
      <Z>-23</Z>
    </Position>
  </TownWaypoints>
  <BlacklistedNodes />
</GatherProfil>
```

Sorry if that was a bad explanation.

----------


## Kithkin

> yeah the Converter doesnt work, also has anyone been able to get a profile for mining copper or tin working?
> 
> I have tried to create a new profile but the bot only mounts and stays in one position.
> 
> Please help.


As stated by others and the author on previous pages, this is a FLYING bot. Profiles created in old Azeroth areas where you cannot currently fly will not work.
You can only effectively use it in flying zones. If you are mining, you can gather any BC and Northrend mineral veins. Nothing from copper through thorium spawns in current flight zone areas.

----------


## Chester

> here is a converter for gatherbuddy profiles:
> credit goes to Chestr


remember, it's pretty sloppy and fast coded - it worked for almost every profile i had, but it might not work for some of yours.

ah, and thanks for crediting to my epvpers accname  :Big Grin: 

Edit: created a new version, should work better.
Experimental v3 >with BadNodes<: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K3DIE19X
or V2 http://www.multiupload.com/6OWBKDVUV2

VirusTotal:
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...1f8-1289606149

----------


## daemonic666

Great bot Juju !

Just add a deposit to bank function like gatherbuddy for perfection !

Thanks a lot !

----------


## flaxxarn

> remember, it's pretty sloppy and fast coded - it worked for almost every profile i had, but it might not work for some of yours.
> 
> ah, and thanks for crediting to my epvpers accname 
> 
> Edit: created a new version, should work better.
> Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
> 
> VirusTotal:
> VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner


Still doesnt work :|

It says "[BOT] Player is a Rogue level 80 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[ERROR] Bot need at least 3 waypoints !

[ERROR] Bot need at least 3 waypoints !

[ERROR] Bot need at least 3 waypoints !

[ERROR] Bot need at least 3 waypoints !"

----------


## Chester

hrm, edited it once again
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K3DIE19X

would be helpful if you could post/upload me your waypoint file cuz the previous version worked for almost every profile i've downloaded in the HB Forums.

----------


## StevenSmiddy

Is there any requirements for this to work without World of Warcraft errors and the gathering program to not put out an error?

I've tried some things but can't get it to work properly.

----------


## ipodnano

Hello. Just out of curiosity , does this bot work for patch 3.3.5a ? I've read the entire thread about errors trying to "attach" the bot and getting it to work but I can't seem to make it up and running. I have net framework 4 installed and also tried running it on Admin (right click -> run as -> check admin box). but yet i'm still getting the same error. May I know what seems to be the problem here ? Old patch problem maybe ? Would appreciate any given explanations regarding this. Thanks in advance ! 

And oh, I'm running on XP , if in any case, being a matter here, lol.

----------


## Kithkin

In an effort to contribute _something_, let me throw these up here.

I have put together a few profiles for this bot which I've found so damned useful. XD Take note these are more oriented for Mining and follow paths near foothills / crags etc.

I made a Wintergrasp profile which does a full circuit of the zone, starting south of the fortress gates. After a full pass, it will also cut across the zone and do a very wide U-turn around the middle, to catch any missed nodes around the bridges and towers. It should be flying high enough not to get hung up on anything as well. I have added only one town waypoint in each of the files - about 100 yards up in the air above your faction's respective base camp, in case your faction is not in control of the battleground. I strongly advise against AFK-botting here, because, well, it's WG and you're likely to get ganked if you're on an active server, in addition to the bot going 'LOLWUT' when the battle starts every 2:15:00.

Kithkin's Wintergrasp for Horde Base
Kithkin's Wintergrasp for Alliance Base

I have also created an Icecrown profile that starts around the 'dead dragon crater thing' south of Tournament grounds. Altitude is a little higher because of flying NPC's but nodes still showed up for me on 3 full circuits. City waypoints are in the tournament grounds, neutral repair vendor and horde tent mailbox also have city waypoints, plus one up in the air close to the circuit waypoints so you don't get stuck approaching town. I also have several blacklisted nodes near elite mobs so you don't get capped defending yourself. (I let it run unattended for a half hour test run doing dishes, came back fully broken with 130g repair bill BEFORE I blacklisted the nodes. All good now!) I tried using testhb2010's Icecrown profile for a while, but even after blacklisting a few nodes I kept running by a lot of elite spawn areas, so I just made a new one and bypassed the danger zones.

Kithkin's Icecrown profile

You may have to blacklist a few extra nodes that didn't spawn for me while I was making the path files, but all around, I did a supervised 1 hour run on each and it went very well. I even raked in 5 stacks of Titanium Ore once it was all said and done (lucky night!).

As usual, bot unattended at your own risk!

----------


## Captainhero

Right guys got a massive map (covering 3 zones with 1k+ waypoints) but apparently forum file size is only 40kb for attachments. Either way it's not quite done yet. http://rapidshare.com/files/430542191/Massive_Map.xml

Got the waypoints for bad nodes (over 100kb file). But for some reason isn't letting me convert them. So lets get together a badnodes communal text file that people can add to.I'm sorry but I'm not going to go through thousands of waypoints by hand.

That way every time we make a new profile we will be able take the most recent badnodes and copy paste them into our profiles.

We should end up with an outland/northrend magelist of bad nodes 

Chester can't seem to get your converter to convert my bad nodes waypoints into SGather format.(again for some reason keep getting an error [500 blah blah blah] on trying to attach it- really starting to piss me off).

http://rapidshare.com/files/430542052/safebadnodes.xml <-----That is the super bad nodes file I have,

----------


## Chester

well that with the badnodes is right, haven't them implemented yet cuz i got to no SGather Profile with badnodes, so i dunno about the syntax.

Edit: there you go, 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K3DIE19X V3 with BadNodes.

Remember: SGather doesn't save the BadNodes in a seperate file, they're saved in each profile.

----------


## novaterors

Hi!

Sorry for my English, its so bad :P

Your bot is undetected by blizzard?

Greetings!

----------


## Sweking

> Right guys got a massive map (covering 3 zones with 1k+ waypoints) but apparently forum file size is only 40kb for attachments. Either way it's not quite done yet. http://rapidshare.com/files/430542191/Massive_Map.xml
> 
> Got the waypoints for bad nodes (over 100kb file). But for some reason isn't letting me convert them. So lets get together a badnodes communal text file that people can add to.I'm sorry but I'm not going to go through thousands of waypoints by hand.
> 
> That way every time we make a new profile we will be able take the most recent badnodes and copy paste them into our profiles.
> 
> We should end up with an outland/northrend magelist of bad nodes 
> 
> Chester can't seem to get your converter to convert my bad nodes waypoints into SGather format.(again for some reason keep getting an error [500 blah blah blah] on trying to attach it- really starting to piss me off).
> ...


Is this for Herb or mining?

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------




> Hi!
> 
> Sorry for my English, its so bad :P
> 
> Your bot is undetected by blizzard
> 
> Greetings!


Yes it's undetected atm.

----------


## Captainhero

> Is this for Herb or mining?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's undetected atm.


It's for Both. You can use it for either. But it uses all the relevant nodes. It's a huge area (3 zones) so you'll get alot of Herbs/Mines.

----------


## Sweking

> It's for Both. You can use it for either. But it uses all the relevant nodes. It's a huge area (3 zones) so you'll get alot of Herbs/Mines.


Okey, ye testing it now, working 30 nodes (herbs) so farm, idk It have been running for about 40-50 min.

----------


## dozeer

Hi,

Does anyone knows why my character doesnt repair ?

It is all red..


Thnx guys for the support on the bot  :Wink:

----------


## flaxxarn

Anyone got a herbing profile for Storm Peaks? :Smile:

----------


## Arthasman

hey, 

couple of things ive noticed. This bot makes some strange moves when it reaches a waypoint. Don't know why, seems to be less of a problem without crusader aura, but still. 

Also the respondstime on the 'finding a node' and 'collecting a node' is not very well. Sometimes it flies 40yards away from a node, and then starts thinking... hmm i forgot a node, lets go back. 1 in 10 cases he returns to the node, hits the mine button for 1 second and starts remounting without gathering the node. 

This is on a win7 x64, done nothing fancy to the game. 

Still the best gathering bot, since lazybot kinda screwed things over with behaviour. Thx for making this nice piece of botting  :Smile:

----------


## dozeer

Hi,

Does anyone knows why my character doesnt repair ?

It is all red..


Thnx guys for the support on the bot

----------


## kredes

Very user friendly, and almost no setup! works like a charm - the only problem i find kinda big, is its movement..
it looks very bottish, and players with an average IQ can spot this and maybe would result in a report :/
but anyways, all bots has its small things to concern about..

----------


## Iggyz

Hey man, Was just wondering if I could talk to you about the bot  :Smile:  PM me with your MSN or Skype  :Smile:

----------


## Fruz0r

I have som issues, its works perfectly as long it goes. no problems, 
but i get randomly dc'es after an 10-30-40 nodes, and then everything stops. i mean, anyone know what could be the problem?
never happened before while botting, and ive been botting for ages. and its not anything with my computer or internett. i see other got same problems, but nobody answers?
please help  :Smile: 

thanks!

----------


## stephen1617

for everyon thats too lazy or dont know how to convert profiles i converted most of the gb profiles and posted them in a package in the profiles section...and again for the lazy peopple lol heres a link for the thread.. enjoy

sgather converted profile pack


Edit: was also wondering if theres a way we could get this bot to loot the things it kills..

----------


## kredes

must be something with the injection, i guess the author are the only one to fix this.. i guess its just a minor bug fix it needs

----------


## cania2010

Everytime I try to start up the bot it just gives me an error where I can chose to close it or try to continue it, but when I try to continue I cant start it, cause the same error pops up again then. 

Anyone can assist on that?

----------


## kredes

Try run it as admin.. may work.

----------


## bit

oh what i would give to have it work in WINE or even compiled w/Mono project.

----------


## 3rdParty

I converted some profiles for you. You can look at them here.

----------


## Captainhero

Any word on getting a conversion to make a bad nodes text file for use in making profiles?

----------


## Chester

You're right.. i messed up with a variable in the last version, this should do it..
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

but beware: You're Waypoint File needs a <BlacklistedNodes /> In it to make this work.
Also, if you have town waypoints - they should be over the <BlacklistedNodes />.

----------


## Captainhero

M8 i got a huge blacklisted nodes file. 

However, i can't convert it for people. Tried placing the waypoints in those brackets. I've made profiles etc before but no idea what your converter actually wants. 

Keep saying .xml syntax is not right.

The file can be downloaded here: http://rapidshare.com/files/430744354/badNodes.xml

Just trying to remove all the stupid <name> and <comment> crap atm but it's slow going (would that be why it isn't converting? All the waypoints are within<waypoint></waypoint> tags). 

Anybody know how I can remove anything between <comment></comment> in either notepad or notepad++? I'm using replace atm but it's all manual and all these comments have a different time stamp.

----------


## drugo88

Gratz for this bot:

Its work very good and maybe better of GatherBuddy!  :Wink:

----------


## flaxxarn

> M8 i got a huge blacklisted nodes file. 
> 
> However, i can't convert it for people. Tried placing the waypoints in those brackets. I've made profiles etc before but no idea what your converter actually wants. 
> 
> Keep saying .xml syntax is not right.
> 
> The file can be downloaded here: http://rapidshare.com/files/430744354/badNodes.xml
> 
> Just trying to remove all the stupid <name> and <comment> crap atm but it's slow going (would that be why it isn't converting? All the waypoints are within<waypoint></waypoint> tags). 
> ...


Still cant download it man  :Frown:

----------


## _Mike

> M8 i got a huge blacklisted nodes file. 
> 
> However, i can't convert it for people. Tried placing the waypoints in those brackets. I've made profiles etc before but no idea what your converter actually wants. 
> 
> Keep saying .xml syntax is not right.
> 
> The file can be downloaded here: http://rapidshare.com/files/430744354/badNodes.xml
> 
> Just trying to remove all the stupid <name> and <comment> crap atm but it's slow going (would that be why it isn't converting? All the waypoints are within<waypoint></waypoint> tags). 
> ...


Try
<comment>.*</comment>
as a regex pattern. I think notepad++ can do regex search and replace.

----------


## flaxxarn

Sup guys, anyone figured out how to fix the


[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

Problem?

----------


## SlipperyShaman

Been using this for like a week now and it works pretty well. However, it often disconnects and gives an error that says [string "MoveForwardStart();"]:1:attempt to call global 'MoveForwardStart' (a nil value) Also sometimes it flys way high up in the air for no good reason and just sit there for a while. I know it's not a waypoint problem cause i've watched it do a circuit many times of the waypoints and it doesn't usually have this problem. I think it may be after coming in contact with an add or a node that it has trouble reaching.

----------


## fatalpop

> it often disconnects and gives an error that says [string "MoveForwardStart();"]:1:attempt to call global 'MoveForwardStart' (a nil value)


The error just comes up after you dc and it's still trying to send commands to the game, but you aren't logged in. It's probably your own internet connection.

----------


## flaxxarn

I get the same problem as SlipperyShaman...

But i use 3 diffrent account while botting, and often only 1 get dc and that text... so its not the internet :/

----------


## Stiopare

Thank you for this incredible gatherbot!! +Rep

----------


## Inexx

> Thank you for this incredible gatherbot!! +Rep


Works with 4.0.1 i guess?

----------


## Kithkin

> Works with 4.0.1 i guess?


 Yessir! Using it now hehe.

----------


## t2do2dm

Thanks tonnes!

----------


## Inexx

> Yessir! Using it now hehe.


 Awesome  :Smile: ! Thanks for telling

----------


## flaxxarn

Hmm?! It goes to mailbox, goes to send mail but then it wont do anything O.o

----------


## nitsuj1001

Hello ive a problem, everytime when i start the bot and click on attach there appear an error box (i start the bot and wow as admin): 

Informationen über das Aufrufen von JIT-Debuggen
anstelle dieses Dialogfelds finden Sie am Ende dieser Meldung.

************** Ausnahmetext **************
System.NullReferenceException: Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.
bei Nemo.Executor.Apply()
bei SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
bei SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
bei System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Geladene Assemblys **************
mscorlib
Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900).
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll.
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900).
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll.
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly-Version: 1.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 1.0.0.0.
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.1/SGather.exe.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll.
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll.
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly-Version: 1.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 1.0.0.0.
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.1/MyWoW.DLL.
----------------------------------------
{e3fbec8a-10a2-4354-822d-1a6fd133e087}
Assembly-Version: 0.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 1.0.0.0.
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.1/MyWoW.dll.
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly-Version: 1.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 1.0.0.0.
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.1/SGather.exe.
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly-Version: 1.0.3262.20709.
Win32-Version: .
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/AppData/Local/Temp/%7Bf368c2bc-2840-406f-bc36-95a9a1ebbac5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll.
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly-Version: 9.0.30729.4974.
Win32-Version: 9.00.30729.4974.
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4974_none_50940634bcb759cb/msvcm90.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_de_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll.
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-Debuggen **************
Um das JIT-Debuggen (Just-In-Time) zu aktivieren, muss in der
Konfigurationsdatei der Anwendung oder des Computers
(machine.config) der jitDebugging-Wert im Abschnitt system.windows.forms festgelegt werden.
Die Anwendung muss mit aktiviertem Debuggen kompiliert werden.

Zum Beispiel:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Wenn das JIT-Debuggen aktiviert ist, werden alle nicht behandelten
Ausnahmen an den JIT-Debugger gesendet, der auf dem
Computer registriert ist, und nicht in diesem Dialogfeld behandelt.

sry its german but mayby someone speak german here. If i click on continue i can set the bot (my settings are on default if i close the bot and start it next time), but when i chose an mount the bot freeze or i get an new error box. 
i tried to configure this manual but it wont save it.

thank you for helping and sry for my bad english :P

----------


## Ogait

Use Run as Administrator!

----------


## bit

> Use Run as Administrator!


wow, "F minus" for not reading his first line.

Several people out there with the same problem, myself included. 
I get the same error displayed just like everyone else, *yes, while i run in admin*
I'm in win7x64 while attempting to use it, same error as displayed several times in this post.

----------


## t2do2dm

> wow, "F minus" for not reading his first line.
> 
> Several people out there with the same problem, myself included. 
> I get the same error displayed just like everyone else, *yes, while i run in admin*
> I'm in win7x64 while attempting to use it, same error as displayed several times in this post.


It runs fine on my win7x64 machine. Is your copy of win7 a proper release and do you have .net

----------


## bit

> It runs fine on my win7x64 machine. Is your copy of win7 a proper release and do you have .net


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]

Microsoft .NET 4 

edited to add .net version

----------


## xozaki

> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> 
> Microsoft .NET 4 
> 
> edited to add .net version



i got the same problem too 
.net 4 installed
run it as administrator
Can not find the reasons
so i change my os to XP

----------


## sgtvoid

Thanks alot awesome bot !

for those people having problems under Win 7. 
i'm currently running win7 64-bit, running the bot in compatibility mode xp sp3 fixed my problems. you could give it a try.

Just one note on the bot
this has been said a few times but, i do want to note that it just seems to fly over alot of nodes without gathering them.
it (to me) looks like it has something to do with the frequency with which it checks for nodes in the objectmanager.
(i conclude this from the fact that it sometimes reacts on "seeing" an node only just before it gets out of range).
This might be an interesting improvement.

but apart from that great work, awesome bot  :Smile:

----------


## strayalay

<3 this bot

----------


## Ronnyv1

> Thanks alot awesome bot !
> 
> for those people having problems under Win 7. 
> i'm currently running win7 64-bit, running the bot in compatibility mode xp sp3 fixed my problems. you could give it a try.
> 
> Just one note on the bot
> this has been said a few times but, i do want to note that it just seems to fly over alot of nodes without gathering them.
> it (to me) looks like it has something to do with the frequency with which it checks for nodes in the objectmanager.
> (i conclude this from the fact that it sometimes reacts on "seeing" an node only just before it gets out of range).
> ...


this usually happens to me when i have 200+ latency, under 100 no problems whatsoever so it may be latency contributing just another option maybe

----------


## Arthasman

winxp sp3 mode really solves most of the problems except for the: hey im flying 40 yards away from my node, lets go back and get it  :Smile:

----------


## Captainhero

Ok I've trimmed the badnodes down. Removing the gatherbuddy crap. 

However, converter isn't converting the waypoints for me. 

Here it is: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

If anyone can help me out with this we can sort out a huge badnodes for this bot.

----------


## flaxxarn

Srsly, how to fix 

"[string "moveforwardstart():"]:1: attempt to call global....."

Im using 3 accounts, and only 1 or 2 accounts get this shit and i got no ****ing clue why.. which means it cant be the internet problem? right

----------


## Heckler710

Hey I am just wondering if there is going to be a update with this bot when this patch goes live? If we even need one thanks! Also Great bot few things mess up but easy to get around em. Its Free don't complain! Anyway very nice bot all in all.

----------


## nitsuj1001

[QUOTE=sgtvoid;1981946]Thanks alot awesome bot !

for those people having problems under Win 7. 
i'm currently running win7 64-bit, running the bot in compatibility mode xp sp3 fixed my problems. you could give it a try.

i tried this but just the same error 

i have win7 64-bit and .net 4 is installed
hm very curious

i hope this will be fixed in the next update 

nitsuj^^

----------


## Heckler710

anyone else see this bot isn't working with patch?!

----------


## kredes

like 4.0.1? it deffently should.. it is "made" for patch 4.0.1

----------


## Heckler710

no there was a new patch that just went live a few hours ago.

----------


## Randomizer

> no there was a new patch that just went live a few hours ago.


Bots need to be updated to the latest offsets. This will probably be down a few days.

----------


## kredes

Ohh.. i guess you are from US, in europe its not before tomorrow patch 4.0.3 goes live.

----------


## kaliska

last tool he came out with for sc2 was never updated its been 3 months maybe longer
so dont hold your breath

----------


## Heckler710

i hope he keeps up with this if he does ill start donating

----------


## KuRIoS

No patch in EU yet so wont be updated till tomorrow at least afaik

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I'll update it by tomorrow.

----------


## Heckler710

Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## sibben

This in a awesome and easy bot! +1
but how come that the gatherbuddy profiles dosent have any Town waypoints?  :Frown:

----------


## ruffneck2

Good to hear you are keeping up with it! It is very handy and super easy to use

----------


## t2do2dm

> This in a awesome and easy bot! +1
> but how come that the gatherbuddy profiles dosent have any Town waypoints?


gatherbuddy has town waypoints built into the actual bot so their profiles have no town waypoints  :Frown:

----------


## Captainhero

Well I sorted out the super bad nodes file finally, I think. Just doing the final checks so I'll have a big text file with all the badnodes for all the fly zones to add to profiles. 

Since nobody bothered answering me or lent any assistance what so ever when I asked. You are all so selfish that you don't want to contribute and make this bot better for us all. This will not be being uploaded. Have fun blacklisting Icecrown and Storm peaks manually.

----------


## minifss

Captainhero: I dont even see why you bothered making this post? If this is how you behave, I understand why no one answered your previous questions.

OP: Nice bot +rep.

----------


## sibben

Cant get it work with the new patch, I hope and belive there will be a update?  :Smile: 
<3

----------


## Captainhero

> Captainhero: I dont even see why you bothered making this post? If this is how you behave, I understand why no one answered your previous questions.
> 
> OP: Nice bot +rep.


How rich, how i behave?

As opposed to everyone "HALP MY BOT DON'T WORK" etc etc. 

Seriously, STFU. I was trying to help people by producing a badnodes that people could use. I was doing that off my own back with my own time. To further improve this bot and the botting experience of it's users. 

So don't you dare chat shit to me about my attitude. You selfish self centered piece of human excrement.

So fed up of people take take take rather than giving anything back. This is meant to be a community and it is full of leachers.

----------


## minifss

One can not always ask for something in return, its the way of life. Who are you to judge me?

----------


## t2do2dm

why so emotional guys?

----------


## Norajplz

Silent d4rk NiNja mode or injection?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minifss

__________



> Silent d4rk NiNja mode or injection?





> Yes it use injection, the injected codecave and the detour is hightly polymorphed on each call, so until they really start looking in it's pretty safe.

----------


## flaxxarn

Any ETA on the update  :Smile: ?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Today

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

----------


## testhb2010

> Today
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


Thanks  :Smile:  speedy reply hehe, will rep once I can ^^

----------


## flaxxarn

Awesome mate!

----------


## Fugo

This is looking really awesome and I can't wait to try it out.

----------


## testhb2010

> This is looking really awesome and I can't wait to try it out. Is a update on the way? 
> 
> Thanks in advance for an answer.


Read up ;o he commented saying that he will be trying to update it today

BTW here is another profile I made for Sholazar Basin for anyone who wants to give it a try  :Smile: 
http://www.multiupload.com/QZ59TRQZZ7

----------


## drugo88

Now the bot works?

----------


## Danzzi

Needs to be update to 4.0.3 i think drugo

----------


## AngryLettus

Look im a new user to this site just because of this BOT! I want to thank you personally and I don't really care if you update the bot or not. It is the thought that counts. Don't let people pressure you into ****ing making this bot so great and what not. It's free take your time. People need to realize what goes into making something like this. And obviously some don't. But you are doing a great job and I wish I could rep you cause you deserve more credit then given. So cheers buddy and hurry up and update this thing! lol j.k  :Big Grin:

----------


## melakisman

thanks so much for this  :Big Grin:

----------


## testhb2010

For people still asking about the bot, he replied on the other page you know?...

Also "Last edited by JuJuBoSc; 1 Week Ago at 11:02 PM." so no the bot has not been updated yet, he will reply when it has, don't forget to rep him when he does

----------


## drugo88

> For people still asking about the bot, he replied on the other page you know?...
> 
> Also "Last edited by JuJuBoSc; 1 Week Ago at 11:02 PM." so no the bot has not been updated yet, he will reply when it has, don't forget to rep him when he does


so fast! Time is money friend!!!  :Big Grin:  GB works grrrr

----------


## Danzzi

> For people still asking about the bot, he replied on the other page you know?...
> 
> Also "Last edited by JuJuBoSc; 1 Week Ago at 11:02 PM." so no the bot has not been updated yet, he will reply when it has, don't forget to rep him when he does


The other page im not sure what you mean ? ;s

----------


## sibben

He mean the first page with the bot info on it!  :Smile:

----------


## mannystelol

update this bot please is does not work in the lastest patch

----------


## AngryLettus

> update this bot please is does not work in the lastest patch



Face Roll :/

----------


## Estima

Does this bot support RU client?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Bot updated to 1.0.2, added support of Wow 4.0.3 and other stuff.

Happy botting, take care of your account  :Wink:

----------


## Tiikeri

Thank you  :Smile: !

----------


## Bumclot

Seems to throw up an exception when i open it? Any ideas?

----------


## sibben

Exelent!<3

----------


## goat6574

Hello. First off thank you for the amazing bot. I just have a problem; the bot is stuck trying to mount on my ebon gryphon now and just stays still until i hit the mount key, then it goes off and gathers normally. Then it gets stuck again when it wants to remount. what can i do?

----------


## mannystelol

thanks for the update omg i love this guy will you have my babies?

----------


## drugo88

> Bot updated to 1.0.2, added support of Wow 4.0.3 and other stuff.
> 
> Happy botting, take care of your account


AHHH YES MAN; i didnt sleeped!!! LOL

----------


## Tbuzz101

What language was this written in out of curiosity? Gonna try it out when I get home  :Smile:

----------


## stormcrowsix

I dont get it... Something is going wrong with the mounting... I play a drood and I use the celestial steed as mount, wich is selected as mount in the bot.... When i mount manually he flies up, searches a node and muines... and then just stands still. To me it seems like he cant mount...but why not? I forgot to do something?

----------


## snigelmannen

> What language was this written in out of curiosity? Gonna try it out when I get home


 I'd say C# based on the looks, but its probably a mix of C#/C++.

Anywho, why isnt the flight form supported? I only have 2 gatherers, 1 drood and a herber, i wanted to mine with my druid but due to the lack of the skill ill leave it until flight form is supported, but its amazing, quick, about 3 clicks and it started, cant comment about all the features as the 280% mount is a bit slow and he havent filled the bags yet.

Would it be too much work to add a tab + some boxes that contains the current amount of herbs or minerals?

I can tab, but it would be neat with a quick glare at the window and being able to see what you have, as i run around the house while my bots are on and i minimize all windows, wouldnt take much time to open them all but it would be quick to see a list.

like
[Flower1 : 300]
[Flower2 : 23]
[Mine1 : 32]
[Mine2 : 302]

----------


## kaliska

big mount bug
bot mines then sits there and says initialize 
if you mount manually it will fly to next mine and do the same thing again

----------


## AngryLettus

> Hello. First off thank you for the amazing bot. I just have a problem; the bot is stuck trying to mount on my ebon gryphon now and just stays still until i hit the mount key, then it goes off and gathers normally. Then it gets stuck again when it wants to remount. what can i do?




Ok your problem is your profile. I assume your probably using the ice crown profile.xml. Well you got to delete it and re convert a new one. load profile and waalaa. And if your not using it. then delete witch ever one you're using and reconvert a new one. Hope this helps everyone. If you need further assistance let me know. I'll walk you through it.

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




> big mount bug
> bot mines then sits there and says initialize 
> if you mount manually it will fly to next mine and do the same thing again



Same thing. Delete your old profile and re-convert a new one. and load it. This should gix your mounting issue.

----------


## daizepam

I still have the error of it suddenly flying up way high into the sky after it herbs like 50 or so times. after that it will either do 2 things. 
1) My herber dismounts by itself and falls a long way to his death.
2) D/Cs from the game. 
I have tried blacklisting the node, or switching multiple Basin profiles. But the end result is the same. This is just the downside of this amazing bot. Good job nonetheless.

----------


## stormcrowsix

I downloaded another profile, still the same mount problem tbh... I would just like to know if it s a new bug (due to version etc) or if it is just my fault cause im too dumb to start the program properly :P

----------


## armyfrog84

Perhaps I'm making some type of major mistake as this is the first bot I've ever attempted using, but I keep receiving a wow critical error when i attempt to select which mount i want to use... This also causes the program to become non responsive. Any suggestions would be welcomed!

----------


## Tiikeri

> Perhaps I'm making some type of major mistake as this is the first bot I've ever attempted using, but I keep receiving a wow critical error when i attempt to select which mount i want to use... This also causes the program to become non responsive. Any suggestions would be welcomed!


Just double-check youre running it as an administrator. Solved every single problem for me.

----------


## Zomgpwned

> Just double-check youre running it as an administrator. Solved every single problem for me.


I am running the problem as an adminstator, thus still having problems with selecting a mount. Either it stops responding or i just get a wow error. 
I used SGather before patch 4.0.3 and it worked as a charm. 
Any ideas on what to do?  :Smile: 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## wiggy

Im also getting a WoW error, but i get it when selecting Attach. Sgather then stops responding.

----------


## Argoss

> Hello. First off thank you for the amazing bot. I just have a problem; the bot is stuck trying to mount on my ebon gryphon now and just stays still until i hit the mount key, then it goes off and gathers normally. Then it gets stuck again when it wants to remount. what can i do?


Hi. Realy grate Bot!!! ++ rep
I have same problem as of new ver 1.0.2

----------


## Batousan

> I still have the error of it suddenly flying up way high into the sky after it herbs like 50 or so times. after that it will either do 2 things. 
> 1) My herber dismounts by itself and falls a long way to his death.


I've seen this a couple times while I was watching it, it just went straight up and unmounted, on different toons. It only happened a few times, haven't seen it yet since 4.0.3, will keep an eye out.
Very nice bot so far !

----------


## kaliska

> big mount bug
> bot mines then sits there and says initialize 
> if you mount manually it will fly to next mine and do the same thing again


I restarted my computer and this went away

----------


## Estima

Same bug.not mounting

----------


## Argoss

> I restarted my computer and this went away


Worked for!!! Bot working perfect

----------


## SlipperyShaman

> I still have the error of it suddenly flying up way high into the sky after it herbs like 50 or so times. after that it will either do 2 things. 
> 1) My herber dismounts by itself and falls a long way to his death.
> 2) D/Cs from the game. 
> I have tried blacklisting the node, or switching multiple Basin profiles. But the end result is the same. This is just the downside of this amazing bot. Good job nonetheless.


I often have the same problem.

----------


## Nipo

Had the same problem remounting and reseting your computer works prefect.

You don't need to change anything, just reset your computer.

As for the one that want to change to an specific mount just open the settings.xml as a wordpad document and change it where it says mount. save and enjoy.

----------


## kaliska

This bot works great 
I am impressed 

I do recommend fixing the stuck code
it seems to get stuck on ledges really easy

----------


## Jake1805

I restarted my computer and the mount bug went away. Definitely an amazing bot. 
As my farmer is only level 71, I'd be interested to know if there's anyway to skip nodes if there are a certain number of mobs around it. The combat system works great, so even though I'm a little lower than the sholazar mobs, they still go down with 2 or 3, but more than that it can be overwhelming.

----------


## ruffneck2

Big ups for keep this bot updating! It works wonders and is very fast. The stuck bug all it took was a restart of SG in admin mode.

Side note I was physically herbin in sholozar when I saw someone using this bot, I Could tell by the way it was dismounting, it was SO OBVIOUS I hit my self on the forehead nothing about this bot looks natural, that said just be careful of some turd reporting you

Other then that love this thing, keep it commin!

----------


## Estima

Restart my comp,hasn't solved remount problem.

----------


## stormcrowsix

Indeed, the computer restart fixxed everything1 Big fat thanks for the help with that problem (maybe write it in the first post) and ofc tnx for this bot. Kaliska + rep for the probfix for me, and + rep for topicstarter

----------


## Batousan

So I've seen this happen twice today, this last time I caught the bot log, it said it was approaching a node, then dismounting. On the way down it said it had a timeout approaching the node, then realized I was dead. It seems perhaps there is a chance it is finding the node Z value way way above what it really is thus the steep accent and then dismounting like it normally would to gather the node, except you are 200 yards above the ground ;p
The node it was going for was Tiger Lily about halfway between the Mosslight Pillar and Suntouched Pillar in the Basin fwiw.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I'm aware about the bug and I'll fix it later today or tomorrow, that can happen sometime.

----------


## Estima

Maybe i'm doing smth wrong.request step by step guide to fix mount porblems

----------


## Muggerd

Hope to check this bot out soon after I finish leveling my farming character.

----------


## stormcrowsix

does anyone know this: i made a new profile in icecrown and i just placed 8 Town waypoints from there to K3 in Storm Peaks... How does the bot find the mailbox/vendor/repair? Just make the waypoints go near them?

----------


## snigelmannen

I stood next to the vendor and mailbox and placed 2 wps at each, flew around adding the rest of my wps, and its been going good for atleast 8 hours straight, only problem is loladins oneshotting my chars

----------


## stormcrowsix

weird snigel, I did the same, he switched to the town waypoint when bags were full, he flew over there, did nothing and returned :P

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Put to town waypoint ON the repair and the mailbox  :Wink:

----------


## stormcrowsix

Nevermind apparently i needed to stand on top of them :P Thanks for the tip

----------


## 3Sepeed

Im trying to magyver a sort of lvl grinding bot outa this, but i cant get my ground mounts moving, ive set 3 or more way points and when i use a flying mount it runs them, just doesnt dismount in combat, so i wanna get the ground mount going but it wont move.

----------


## Tiikeri

It's only for flying, 3sepeed.

----------


## 3Sepeed

> It's only for flying, 3sepeed.


oh>.< ofcourse ty

I keep getting a wow critical error everytime i attach 

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:C67B9B5A

suggestions?

Edit: only noticed i get the error when i run sgather as admin

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> oh>.< ofcourse ty
> 
> I keep getting a wow critical error everytime i attach 
> 
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> 
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
> Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:C67B9B5A
> ...


For latest patch only, and DX9 only.

----------


## scruffy20

> *What this bot does ?*
> 
> 
> - Gather mine and herb using your flying mount.
> - Detect underwater and underground node.
> - Repair and sell items to NPC.
> - Mail items to another character.
> - Detect vendor / repair / mailbox automatically.
> *- Smooth navigation.*<<-----
> ...


i dont know if its just me but visually speaking this bot's flying is choppy as all get out! I litterally got a headache from watching the bot fly.
also i experienced the mounting glitch were it said gathering success but the bot said it was still gathering not initialize and wouldn't mount again untill restart.

all and all decent bot hope the kinks get worked out when i can come back to the computer "to see if my bags are full" instead of coming back to "check to see if i have to restart the comp" ill give + rep and possibly look for a donate link.

Hope i dont sound to negative because everything else is outstanding!

----------


## Batousan

I haven't noticed it not mount after gathering, just the fly up and dismount thing.
The turning is very abrupt, I'm guessing it's written to change direction based on it's next destination XYZ and changes rotation to exactly that angle at once. Some other bots (like LazyBot) use keyboard style turning, so while it may look like it's more human, it's also a bit slower and clumsier. If this bot could smooth out the turns when choosing a new coord, but turn immediately when entering combat, that'd be pretty hot. 

Also thanks for the updated 4.0.3 Discriptor offsets JuJu, big help for a novice tinkerer  :Smile:

----------


## armyfrog84

> I am running the problem as an adminstator, thus still having problems with selecting a mount. Either it stops responding or i just get a wow error. 
> I used SGather before patch 4.0.3 and it worked as a charm. 
> Any ideas on what to do? 
> Thanks in advance!



i've tried restarting my comp, and running as admin and i still have the issue selecting the mount:confused: i can run the bot and manually re-mount just fine though???

----------


## xozaki

i think you can try select flight tool a again it can auto mount.

----------


## calvinbr

> Hi!
> 
> Sorry for my English, its so bad :P
> 
> Your bot is undetected by blizzard?
> 
> Greetings!


same question!  :Smile:  the proccess is safe?

----------


## Tchuk

very very good bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## daemonic666

Crashes on attach for me too... Are dx11 enabled by default ? Cause i didn't change anything since the last patch and version of the bot...

----------


## snigelmannen

> oh>.< ofcourse ty
> 
> I keep getting a wow critical error everytime i attach 
> 
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> 
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
> Program: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:C67B9B5A
> ...


Thats a common problem, do you run a 64 bit system? if so, deactivate addons or try Cyphers Large Address Aware exe from the memory editing forum

----------


## Nipo

First of all the bot is amazing, as stated above there are some problems with movement and some bugs but for a v1.2 looks great.

I don't know if any of you have this problem but whenever I get to clear my bags or send a mail for that it only send a couple of items, and sometimes even 1.

Thanks!

----------


## Inexx

After around 4 hours i keep getting disconnected and a red box comes up that says (global something something repop me) Something like that...
Any ideas? Maybe im running it for too long? :confused:

----------


## rawrz

Does anyone have some good profiles for gaining money? I tried multiple times to make a profile and I just can seem to do it very well. I will +rep as a thank you

----------


## Inexx

> Does anyone have some good profiles for gaining money? I tried multiple times to make a profile and I just can seem to do it very well. I will +rep as a thank you


 Hi there mate :-)! Try going to Home>Forum>World of Warcraft>Bots and Programs>Bot Map And Profiles! ( There you will find all the already done profiles )

Edit: Link is here http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...maps-profiles/

Please rep (:

----------


## gezus

WTB Swift flight form. Other than that .. MAD sexy bot. :P 

Thank you.

----------


## omfgroflmao

any chance of getting a relogger added to this bot? it seems whenever I leave my bot for longer than an hour it just disconnects  :Frown:

----------


## pauk

> any chance of getting a relogger added to this bot? it seems whenever I leave my bot for longer than an hour it just disconnects


 Relogger would be nice because I got the same DC problem as you do

----------


## Inexx

> Relogger would be nice because I got the same DC problem as you do


would be awesome tbh :d

----------


## skallu

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.(Object )
I keep getting this error and it won't automatically mount please help

----------


## 3Sepeed

> [DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :
> 
> System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
> 
> at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)
> 
> at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()
> 
> at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.(Object )
> I keep getting this error and it won't automatically mount please help


your pressing start twice. double check your settings and rememeber its a flight gather bot and it doesnt work for ground gathering

----------


## skallu

> your pressing start twice. double check your settings and rememeber its a flight gather bot and it doesnt work for ground gathering


Yeah i'm using a flying mount but i pressed it twice as it wouldn't work at all and just stood still and settings are all fine I think and just using the profile that came with it

----------


## DrWho1988

The bot doesn't seem to be mounting me back up automatically. I'm not really sure what the problem is.


---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

I seem to have found a workaround. Run wow.exe (not launcher.exe) and the bot in admin mode.


---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

The bot is using *alot* of CPU. So much so, that between it and WoW my computer is usually maxed out or close to it.
I renamed mine iTunes.exe just to be safe.

----------


## jereminion

hello i am having a problem with mounting. i turned off all my addons and i chose armored blue wind rider as my mount. when i press start it wont mount but if i manually mount it will work for one node then it just gets stuck at 'gathering'

----------


## snigelmannen

> hello i am having a problem with mounting. i turned off all my addons and i chose armored blue wind rider as my mount. when i press start it wont mount but if i manually mount it will work for one node then it just gets stuck at 'gathering'


 Happens for me aswell, close down both programs, start the bot as admin, right click > properties > compability tab > require admin bla bla bla, save > start bot > start wow > login > choose wow window at the bot startup interface thingy > load profile > start

----------


## Gjaleir

Works great once you figure out to run everything in admin ;3 I use HB for leveling, couldn't afford the GB too, but this does really, really well. However, it didn't want to ride my gryphon, so I had to use my bronze drake. I think maybe a spelling error in the program, says gry instead of gryphon.

----------


## domaixp

> The bot doesn't seem to be mounting me back up automatically. I'm not really sure what the problem is.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------
> 
> I seem to have found a workaround. Run wow.exe (not launcher.exe) and the bot in admin mode.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> ...



Ty mate.

Swift flight form compatibility would be very appreciated. Ty so much for your work JuJuBoSc.

----------


## stormcrowsix

I always dualbox on one computer, and I have a miner/herber at both accounts... Would there be a ways to let the bot work both accounts at the same time? (or open the bot twice, one for every account?

----------


## dallascowboys0000

Does this bot have druid flight form functionality with it?

----------


## gezus

> Does this bot have druid flight form functionality with it?


21 pages in this thread .. did you even read any of them ?

----------


## stormcrowsix

I found out that, if you have 2 accounts, you can double the profit of Sgather 

Step 1: start wow account 1
Step 2: start wow account 2
Step 3: start Sgather 1 (define account 1 char and attach)
Step 4: Start Sgather 2 (define account 2 char and attach)
Step 5: load profiles and go herb / mine
step 6: make love to the creator of this piece of art program called sgather
Step 7: profit :P

Amazing that it works on both accounts at the same time while i can still just browse the internet for a bit while both chars are working their ass off.
Thanks a lot for this program!

----------


## SlipperyShaman

I've been getting a lot of disconnects since the patch for 4.0.3... don't know what changed, but it worked much better before the patch. Often as soon as i start the bot it DCs me.

----------


## Inexx

I dont know if im the only one having the problem with mailing and keep getting disconnected. I let it on over the night and set it to post to my alt, when i logged on i only had like 3 stacks of saronite totally on my main and the alt...
Any suggestions?

----------


## tudor-

Hello, i've been wanting to try Sgather but something weird keeps happening. So here it is :

I log onto my account , on the character. I alt-tab, start Sgather, select the character, attach and then nothing happens. The bots mainwindow "closes" somehow and nothing pops back up. If i start it again my WoW crashes with some error report. Anything around this please?

----------


## Captainhero

When are ghost waypoints/ shot fly being implemented? Are there plans to implement it?

Res sickness and the durability loss is a real bitch.

----------


## shortbread

I've been testing Sgather now for a couple of hours (over night) and it works like a charm  :Smile:  .
I had a total of:
1 disconnect (caused by my internet connection, as usual, I guess)
9 stacks of Saronite
1 stack of titanium
A lot of Eternal thingies  :Wink: 

The mailing function is brilliant, the workaround around trees and stuff is amazingly good  :Wink: 

THANK you so much for releasing this one for FREE, it's fun, it works and it's undetected, as far as I'm concerned :P

+1Million rep,
Sh0rtbr34d

----------


## kaliska

any word on the update?
Repair bills are starting to add up because it likes to fly up and dismount and die

But thanks again for the wonder bot 
made me a ton of money even tho the economy on my server is slow

Also the mount bug is still there
like i said restarting your computer fixes it but it deff seems to be some sort of bug

----------


## kaliska

> When are ghost waypoints/ shot fly being implemented? Are there plans to implement it?
> 
> Res sickness and the durability loss is a real bitch.


Never prob
its not needed and faster to just take the durability loss the start gathering again
as long as you have a good combat roto set up you shouldnt run into any problems
Unless its the dismount bug or your getting ganked which is 1/10000000 since your flying most of the time

If you had to set up ghost waypoints the whole bot would have to be rewritten
waste of time and its perfect in the current state
why fix something if its not broken (lol but does have bugs)

----------


## shortbread

Just one thing..
(and I don't know if it was mentioned before - read 21 sites though ;P )
.. After having botted for like 1 hour, at wich point I had lots of saronite and titanium, I wanted to "return to town" and mail all of the stuff..
All the bot did was posting a "23" (on later tries: different number) in the log..

If however I was standing right on top of a mailbox, or right next to it (while having a town waypoint set to it :P) it always worked.

Soo..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .. my point is: While in the middle of nowhere, pressing "Empty bags" hasn't done anything for me  :Wink: 

Would be glad to hear any solution  :Smile: 

The bot itself is an epiphany <3
*thumbsup*&+rep,
Sh0rtbr34d

----------


## Inexx

> Just one thing..
> (and I don't know if it was mentioned before - read 21 sites though ;P )
> .. After having botted for like 1 hour, at wich point I had lots of saronite and titanium, I wanted to "return to town" and mail all of the stuff..
> All the bot did was posting a "23" (on later tries: different number) in the log..
> 
> If however I was standing right on top of a mailbox, or right next to it (while having a town waypoint set to it :P) it always worked.
> 
> Soo..  .. my point is: While in the middle of nowhere, pressing "Empty bags" hasn't done anything for me 
> 
> ...


Is it a profile made by urself or a already-made profile by someone random? :-)

----------


## stormcrowsix

> Soo..  .. my point is: While in the middle of nowhere, pressing "Empty bags" hasn't done anything for me 
> Would be glad to hear any solution


Ok, these are 2 different things you got mixxed up here:

- The town spawnpoints will only be used when your bags are actually full... The next vein/herb your char loots will bring up the *bags are full* message, and so the bot will change to "townwaypoints" thus going to your repairguy/vendor/mailbox
- The empty bags option does 2 things: it displays the amount of free bagspaces, and if your bags are full (and you click this) he will go and empty his bags using your predefined town waypoints

Clicking it when there is free space indeed doesnt redirect him to town
I would like to see this function work when bags arent empty neither, would be cool before logging out to click a "go back to town" button so he can send everything to your alt.

EDIT: so this random number (first 23, later other numbers) are actually bagspaces left :P

----------


## Nipo

I've already wrote about how awesome this bot is but I got what might be a good suggestion.

Is it possible to add a "ban node on death" option. Some places that have herbs also have lots of elite or reg mobs. Problem is that some undergeared players, not 80 or alts won't be able to kill them as a bot. So death is certain on those nodes. just adding that will tell the bot not to go there and die again.

----------


## shortbread

> Is it a profile made by urself or a already-made profile by someone random? :-)


It's been posted by someone in this thread, some random Icecrown profile  :Wink: 
I noticed there wasn't any town waypoint, so I added some  :Wink: 
I tried different locations, such as RIGHT ON the mailbox, right next to the mailbox, couple of yards away.. etc  :Wink: 
"Empty bags" won't work, however I try it  :Wink: 

btw:
I just noticed, when my bags are full, the auto-back2townNmail-function works just perfectly, which after all is what you need :P

So, thankythanks anyway  :Wink: 




EDIT:




> Ok, these are 2 different things you got mixxed up here:
> 
> - The town spawnpoints will only be used when your bags are actually full... The next vein/herb your char loots will bring up the *bags are full* message, and so the bot will change to "townwaypoints" thus going to your repairguy/vendor/mailbox
> - The empty bags option does 2 things: it displays the amount of free bagspaces, and if your bags are full (and you click this) he will go and empty his bags using your predefined town waypoints
> 
> Clicking it when there is free space indeed doesnt redirect him to town
> I would like to see this function work when bags arent empty neither, would be cool before logging out to click a "go back to town" button so he can send everything to your alt.
> 
> EDIT: so this random number (first 23, later other numbers) are actually bagspaces left :P


Oh, geez^^
Okay, thanks xD
*daaaaah* *facepalm* ^^
This explains everything - thank you very much^^

So... my personal final summary:
This bot is just perfect  :Wink: 
Running for about 2 days now and already gained some K gold  :Wink: 

gr33tz,
Sh0rtbr34D

----------


## Sombreros

I've been using it a lot for mining now, too bad my ores won't sell! Has to do with the upcoming expansion I guess. I keep getting undercut by other people. Im talking about saronite ore, and my titansteel bars won't sell either. Anyone got tips for me how to farm something that will actually sell with mining/blacksmithing?

----------


## Nipo

Don't worry, right now just keep getting mats and when expansion hits sell everything cause prices are gonna rise to the sky.

----------


## Inexx

> Don't worry, right now just keep getting mats and when expansion hits sell everything cause prices are gonna rise to the sky.


 Who would buy saronite ore in cata :P?

----------


## Sombreros

> Who would buy saronite ore in cata :P?


People who level blacksmithing, jewelcrafting etc I think

----------


## kaliska

> Who would buy saronite ore in cata :P?


people leveling there professions?
which their will be a lot of

other then that look at cobalt prices
my server they are expensive
35g for a stack of ore 40 for bars i was surprised and immediately switched 
you should also be saving a lot for exp like i said lots of people will be buying after the first week
any time i do a 0-450 in a day the matts are hard to find and expensive
now there will be a lot of other people doing it so prices will sky rocket even more

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




> I've been using it a lot for mining now, too bad my ores won't sell! Has to do with the upcoming expansion I guess. I keep getting undercut by other people. Im talking about saronite ore, and my titansteel bars won't sell either. Anyone got tips for me how to farm something that will actually sell with mining/blacksmithing?


low level matts is where the money is
one of my servers i own the auction house with mithril bars at 90g a stack
altho this bot cant farm them till exp

----------


## aeonz

^ True to the First ! Epic on the second! Know what you mean on the mithril lol

----------


## silver27

After around 4 hours i keep getting disconnected and a red box comes up that says (global something something repop me) Something like that...
Any ideas? Maybe im running it for too long?

----------


## Inexx

> After around 4 hours i keep getting disconnected and a red box comes up that says (global something something repop me) Something like that...
> Any ideas? Maybe im running it for too long?


Yep. i get this too, no idea what it is actually  :Smile: !

----------


## silver27

Skip node above player work for u guys ??

----------


## Fovea

Hello,

At this moment the bot won't mount. Bot stays at "Initialize" state after starting. I need mount manually and after node the state stays at "gathering" and bot won't remount. I've tried 2 different flying mounts. Using Outland profile from here

Everything else looks brilliant! Thanks for this bot.

----------


## sibben

Sometimes this is happening to me to Fovea, but I'm just restart WoW.exe and bot or maybe just restart pc..make sure u runs as Admin to!
Works for me!  :Smile:

----------


## xataq

To start off with, this bot is amazing. Never used bot before and this was peace of cake to use. But now I got problem, it wont find my world of warcraft process so i cant attach. I have tryed and reinstall, run wow in full/windowed, Run the programs in admin-mode. Didn't do anything to make it stop working so i cant fix it. Hope to hear from you sune..
Regards xataq

----------


## sibben

will this be abel in tonights new Patch 4.0.3a* ?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

No .. as always every patch need an update.

----------


## goat6574

juju, any chance you could get the bot to try flying high during one of its unstuck attempts? it would save me a lot of problems in icecrown. thanks

----------


## Captainhero

Dude having an issue wherby sometimes an add attacks just as it has mounted and is flying off. It then sits there mounted getting beat on by the mob. 

U have to stop and then start the bot again to fix it. Means u cannot afk otherwise u get a fair few deaths.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I'll update it by tomorrow with some fix.

----------


## domaixp

> I'll update it by tomorrow with some fix.


Ty so much

----------


## Nipo

> I'll update it by tomorrow with some fix.


Thanks. You rock!

----------


## AngryLettus

Ive noticed when you keep something simple it's outcome will always over come anything. Gratz on a bot that does what it actually says.

----------


## devilwalker

Thanks to JuJu for a fantastic bot, it does everything it says

----------


## AngryLettus

Did the bot get updated yet?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

No I was busy with other project today, I'll update it for the next hour.

----------


## Argoss

Thanks for Updating and grate BOT!!

----------


## AngryLettus

> No I was busy with other project today, I'll update it for the next hour.



Hey man no rush, was just wondering. again great bot buddy reppd +4!

----------


## devilwalker

any chance you can get it to loot the mobs it kills?!  :Big Grin: 

so much lost loot hahah

----------


## kev1br4

Has it been updated yet? and also im really new to boting but im going to use it for mining, but how can you get caught and what can i do to not get caught?

----------


## AngryLettus

> Has it been updated yet? and also im really new to boting but im going to use it for mining, but how can you get caught and what can i do to not get caught?




No it's not updated yet.

----------


## strayalay

Is bot going to be updated today?

----------


## AngryLettus

> Is bot going to be updated today?



Don't know. But happy Thanks Giving everyone!

----------


## JuJuBoSc

1.0.3 released with 4.0.3a support, Rawwwrrrr, please share your profiles on MMOLazy - Shadow-Bot to help this bot to keep his community growing!

----------


## mannystelol

it will not attach to my character  :Big Grin:  mr bot maker

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Redownload it and retry  :Wink:

----------


## mannystelol

It is now attached to my character mr bot maker..  :Big Grin: 


bot attached and working fine

----------


## strayalay

is sgather updated or shadowbot? im confused. Sorry.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> is sgather updated or shadowbot? im confused. Sorry.


Both is updated.

----------


## strayalay

Thanks! <3 you juju

----------


## madmoonkin

Where would I get profiles? Mine (from lazybot) don't seem to work with this.

----------


## domaixp

> Both is updated.


Ty so much.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Where would I get profiles? Mine (from lazybot) don't seem to work with this.


Oh rly ? That's awesome.

----------


## metalwulf

> Oh rly ? That's awesome.


I Have the same question, where do I find profiles that work?

----------


## sloppie_00

Have my babies !!! <3

Btw, is it me or the bot seems like buggy?
It always go unresponsive (freezes) when I try to pull down the mount list or close the program.
I had to force close the bot. I'm on Win 7 x64bit

----------


## strayalay

SGather_1.0.3.rar: The file "???" header is corrupt

anyone else have this problem/know how to fix it? I had a friend drop box me the .exe and it still gave me that error.


fix'd Firefox is retarded. Internet explorer downloaded it fine.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> I Have the same question, where do I find profiles that work?


Stop being lazy, click on path tab, make your own, that take maximum 2minutes.




> SGather_1.0.3.rar: The file "???" header is corrupt
> 
> anyone else have this problem/know how to fix it? I had a friend drop box me the .exe and it still gave me that error.


Just tested the archive looks ok, you should burn your computer  :Smile:

----------


## Poppe178

Does it support ground harvesting?

----------


## Sunflower

> Have my babies !!! <3
> 
> Btw, is it me or the bot seems like buggy?
> It always go unresponsive (freezes) when I try to pull down the mount list or close the program.
> I had to force close the bot. I'm on Win 7 x64bit


Hey. I had the same problem as you! Run it as an administrator instead. Right click on the .exe file -> Properties -> Compability Tab -> Click the (x) box: "Run this program as an administrator"

----------


## sloppie_00

> Hey. I had the same problem as you! Run it as an administrator instead. Right click on the .exe file -> Properties -> Compability Tab -> Click the (x) box: "Run this program as an administrator"


No, it works normally. It's just that the bot freezes when I close it and I always run it as admin.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Does it support ground harvesting?


Did you ever searched the answer in this thread ?

----------


## SquaLLio

Wow, very nice bot, thank you!

Considering this is a free release, would you ever consider releasing the source?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Wow, very nice bot, thank you!
> 
> Considering this is a free release, would you ever consider releasing the source?


No


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

----------


## SquaLLio

> No
> 
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


Haha, I understand. Have you ever considered a pvp farmer? I need to get into this wow stuff, so I can start writing bots.

What language did you code SGather in?

----------


## Captainhero

Love the bot JuJu. Thanks again. 

The download link for the latest version is not working bro. 

a few question if I may?

1.)any fix coming for the 'staying mounted while getting beaten to death by mobs' bug?
2.) Do you plan on getting some ghost waypoints? Rather than the costly repair bills for ressing at the spirit healer?

Love your stuff bro. Will donate if it will help keep the bot going.

----------


## SlipperyShaman

JuJu I don't know what you changed in the last release, but the bot is not working like it used to. It fails to mine at least 50% of the nodes now. It seems like it dismounts too early while still moving forward and my character just falls a few yards out of the sky and runs for a bit then decides to remount and skips the node right away and moves on to the next one. It used to work much better. Whatever you changed... change it back please!

Also I noticed that if it encounters an add it kills it and then often moves on promptly without trying to go mine the node!

----------


## Chaosmaster

Hey can't wait to try this bot, but everytime I try to go to the site or download it keeps saying Server Not Found

----------


## SquaLLio

> JuJu I don't know what you changed in the last release, but the bot is not working like it used to. It fails to mine at least 50% of the nodes now. It seems like it dismounts too early while still moving forward and my character just falls a few yards out of the sky and runs for a bit then decides to remount and skips the node right away and moves on to the next one. It used to work much better. Whatever you changed... change it back please!
> 
> Also I noticed that if it encounters an add it kills it and then often moves on promptly without trying to go mine the node!


Interesting results. I haven't experience any of that at all. Working 100% on Win7 Ultimate x64.

----------


## DK1989

mmolazy is down.

----------


## DrWho1988

> mmolazy is down.


Here's a link for those of you unable to DL from MMOLazy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...ther_1.0.3.rar

----------


## DK1989

> Here's a link for those of you unable to DL from MMOLazy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...ther_1.0.3.rar


Thank you kind sir!

----------


## vandath7

Thank you!!
 :Smile:

----------


## SlipperyShaman

> JuJu I don't know what you changed in the last release, but the bot is not working like it used to. It fails to mine at least 50% of the nodes now. It seems like it dismounts too early while still moving forward and my character just falls a few yards out of the sky and runs for a bit then decides to remount and skips the node right away and moves on to the next one. It used to work much better. Whatever you changed... change it back please!
> 
> Also I noticed that if it encounters an add it kills it and then often moves on promptly without trying to go mine the node!


Update on my issue.... by switching to a drake mount I have the falling out of the air problem less frequently. I was using the deathknight racial mount and for some reason it doesn't work well with this bot anymore.

----------


## EPO

The links refuse to work for me  :Frown: 

EDIT: Besides not being able to download this ( thanks DK1989  :Big Grin:  )

when ever i choose my mount it freezes and shuts down. :'(

EDIT V2, Scratch that completely  :Smile:  it works in windowed mode  :Smile:

----------


## benevan

hey man, i was wondering if you or someone else could add some azeroth routes, on my server old world herbs/ore go for a million times more gold than outland/northrend. if you could i would really appreciate it ty.

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------

question, it doesnt keep the things it mines, how cna i change that?

----------


## SnaD

Iæm running Windows 7 Home 64x, when i run the bot i get this:



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at Nemo.Executor.Apply()
   at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
   at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sander/Desktop/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sander/Desktop/SGather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sander/Desktop/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sander/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B136a5c30-293d-47f5-8829-5084beb722c5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

Any1 know how to solve it? running as admin does not work.

----------


## Nipo

> hey man, i was wondering if you or someone else could add some azeroth routes, on my server old world herbs/ore go for a million times more gold than outland/northrend. if you could i would really appreciate it ty.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------
> 
> question, it doesnt keep the things it mines, how cna i change that?



I can help you with the first question. The bot is meant for flying gathering so it doesn't do any land gather. There are many post about it. 

As for the second you have to put "autoloot" on the interface menu

Hope it hepls.

BTW version 3 for 4.0.3a is out thanks for that!

----------


## drade950

IS this "safe"? I mean undetected and does it work for 4.0.3a?


And no, i'm not a leecher ;D

----------


## SquaLLio

> IS this "safe"? I mean undetected and does it work for 4.0.3a?
> 
> 
> And no, i'm not a leecher ;D


I mined for about 12 hours straight last night, and haven't received a suspicious whisper yet.
Works great with the latest live patch.

Forgot to ask why MyWow.dll is registered on google as a huge threat? I'm not finding any of the api, so it leaves me a LITTLE concerned.

----------


## Gary's Mom

The combat is not the greatest but works perfectly fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muckle

gonna test this out tonight..

----------


## Freefall552

Does anyone have a mining profile for Icecrown or Storm Peaks?  :Smile: )

----------


## Chaosmaster

> Does anyone have a mining profile for Icecrown or Storm Peaks? )


Personally I use the Northrend Profile, it spends a good chunck of time Storm Peaks

----------


## SquaLLio

> Personally I use the Northrend Profile, it spends a good chunck of time Storm Peaks


Where did you find a Northrend profile? The only one my package came with is Schola Basin, which is good, but would like to switch it up for detectability purposes.

----------


## Chaosmaster

> Where did you find a Northrend profile? The only one my package came with is Schola Basin, which is good, but would like to switch it up for detectability purposes.


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...file-pack.html

Go down to were it says Northrend

----------


## SquaLLio

Very nice, thank you.
I should have known better. x.x

Now I just need to figure out how to add vendor/mailbox waypoints to some of these, and I'll be golden!

----------


## Captainhero

> Very nice, thank you.
> I should have known better. x.x
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to add vendor/mailbox waypoints to some of these, and I'll be golden!


Mate you can either do it manually with notepad (a shag) or run and stand on top of the repair vendor and mailbox and click 'add' when 'town waypoint' is selected. Remember to then click profiles (at the top of the window) and save it.

----------


## Stany8

How can I let this work at version 13329?

----------


## Binarie

Hello, with the last version (1.0.3) I've got a problem :



```
[BOT] Player is a Hunter level 80 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

System.ArgumentException: Un nom de chemin d'accès vide n'est pas légal.

   à System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)

   à System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)

   à System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode)

   à MyWoW.Classes.XmlSerializer.Serialize(String Path, Object Object)

[BOT] Mount success !
```

My avatar doesn't go forward, he is still in place.

Thank you for your help  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Because you don't read chanlogs and keybindings change.


Also, SGather with hacks :

----------


## Vaudville

JuJuBoSc

What hack is that? I see it titled as "WHack", but I can't seem to find it. Mind sharing more info?

----------


## kentril

> Because you don't read chanlogs and keybindings change.
> 
> 
> Also, SGather with hacks :


What hack is that??

----------


## Faded420

The new link and/or mmolazy seems to be down, ive tried on IE and Mozilla..

----------


## prolongeddeath

Hello i got 2 questions; one i get this after attaching the bot to my character



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at Nemo.Executor.Apply()
   at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
   at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Corey/Desktop/Wowstuff/Gathering/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Corey/Desktop/Wowstuff/Gathering/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Corey/Desktop/Wowstuff/Gathering/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Corey/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B136a5c30-293d-47f5-8829-5084beb722c5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

And 2 i dont have any mounts in my drop box, will +rep for a fix thanks.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

WHack is my hack, It will be released someday once everything is ready for, but not for free as it involve big warden protection.

----------


## Chaosmaster

Mabay could you add a minimize to tray option in a later release? Other than that it works great

----------


## Captainhero

JuJu. 

As mentioned get an issue where it mounts and *then* a mob attacks. Sits on the mount getting hit by the mob until i stop and start again. 

[BOT] Adds detected : Blood of Mam'toth

[BOT] Adds detected : Blood of Mam'toth

[BOT] Adds detected : Blood of Mam'toth

[BOT] Adds detected : Blood of Mam'toth

[BOT] Adds detected : Blood of Mam'toth

Etc etc. 

Any solution to this? At the moment means I can't AFK this bot.

----------


## Ranelid

First: Looks very nice. Can't wait to get it started.
Problem: Mmolazy.com is down, is it possible to get this uploaded on another site? Will be thankful.

----------


## b00n4ever

the bot doesnt work for me.

wow has an error when i click on attach.

----------


## Dragspel

this doesnt work for w7 does it?  :Frown:

----------


## SquaLLio

> this doesnt work for w7 does it?


I'm on Win7 Ultimate x64 ... working flawless.

----------


## Kebabmannen1337

Really nice bot  :Big Grin: 
But i can't get it to mount with Flight form. And if i choose that it should use moonkin form in combat it can't mount up again because it's in shapeshift form. Can i get that to work somehow?

----------


## pakitopakito

Download server is down... or broken download links...
Can someone please upload it again on RS, MU, or something like that?
Thx

----------


## Freefall552

Awesome bot I must say. would be even more awesome if you could add a "always ontop" option.  :Smile:

----------


## sont

Nice bot!

Only 1 thing would make it better: add an "Auto Add Waypoint" checkbox.

----------


## strayalay

Is Sgather still okay to use?

----------


## intense3

> Because you don't read chanlogs and keybindings change.
> 
> 
> Also, SGather with hacks :


Willing to buy ASAP!

----------


## Phreeq

Download links are dead.

----------


## SquaLLio

Disregard ... I figured it out.

----------


## jereminion

dl link down

----------


## Faded420

mmolazy.com got DDoS'ed lol.
wtb different download link!

----------


## Jadd

> dl link down





> mmolazy.com got DDoS'ed lol.
> wtb different download link!





> Here's a link for those of you unable to DL from MMOLazy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...ther_1.0.3.rar


From a few pages back  :Smile:

----------


## ohhai

sorry if this has been answered but after the update I get a wow error and it crashes, was working fine 2 versions before this :/

----------


## Freefall552

How do I get the Mailing feature to work? I've added a town way point on the mailbox in sholozar but it doesn't go there and when it's returning to down the "skip gathering while returning to town" option doesn't work either.

Edit: Added a town wp at the mailbox but it just says 66 when I try to empty bags.

----------


## Optin

What are the main differences between this and Lazybot? Pros / Cons of this one?

----------


## Gbo

Could you add mangle cat/bear? As just "mangle doesn't work"

----------


## Deliust

Awesome bot!!

----------


## Xternal

Awesome work, however I'm having some problems getting it started...

This is what happens after I start it and attach it to WoW:



Any ideas what might be wrong?

----------


## Gbo

Run as admin.

----------


## Xternal

> Run as admin.


Tried, makes no difference.

----------


## tke1993

I cant get the download link to work : /

----------


## Jiat

Download link doesnt work

----------


## ohhai

same issue as Xternal, admin makes no difference

----------


## girboy

They said servers are geting DDoS, so download link might not work right now.

----------


## 72pixel

Awesome! Nice! Simple! Working like a Charm. This bot is the Best!

----------


## Eddie94

Cant download..

----------


## Captainhero

Still the issue with mounting then being attacked and not dismounting and fighting back. 

Other than that working well.

----------


## Eddie94

Please make new dw link

----------


## rnd112112

new link please its down!

----------


## Boub

Will you make a Mac version ? It should be awesome to use it with your Whack.  :Cool:

----------


## Optin

> What are the main differences between this and Lazybot? Pros / Cons of this one?


Three weeks, multiple updates....any head to head comparisons?

----------


## sont

delete it please

----------


## Nonominator

> They said servers are geting DDoS, so download link might not work right now.


That's because Bosslands crew over at GB/HB are DDoS'ing it. They do it to all competition. 

*Here's video proof:*
YouTube - Bossland finds out!

----------


## Faulen

Its a very good bot. 
Ran it for like 15 minutes and had a little over 15 nodes mined in a Sholazar profile I converted.

Come to find out I forgot to put Auto-Loot on. Good thing I found that out before running it the whole night :P

----------


## Deliust

thanks it works great ^^ and bots like this for free... wierd!

----------


## x11r6

Hello, i've just tried your bot and it works GREAT!! Could you please add an option to disable underwater nodes check? I'd like to farm "stranglekelp" which is great for herbalism/inscription/alchemy and it's practically everywhere, but mostly underwater  :Frown: 

Thank you for this bot  :Smile:

----------


## SquaLLio

Is anybody having problems getting it to detect the Repair Vendor in the Shadow Vault in Icecrown?
It detects the mailbox just fine, but only just flies by the repair vendor.

----------


## t2do2dm

> Here's a link for those of you unable to DL from MMOLazy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...ther_1.0.3.rar


Thanks buddy

----------


## mogcci

hi awesome work as always JuJuBoSc  :Wink:  i just got a small addition. could you may add an option to ignore combat and just move on to the next node? this is very useful when using sgather with a speed/fly hack cause those hacks often cause problems when fighting.

----------


## ossuaire

Hello, i have a problem with the last version, the bot mount, but don't moove. 

In the "bot" tab, the state is "Roaming"

Any idea?  :Smile: 

Thx for your job JuJuBoSc!

----------


## mogcci

> Hello, i have a problem with the last version, the bot mount, but don't moove. 
> 
> In the "bot" tab, the state is "Roaming"
> 
> Any idea? 
> 
> Thx for your job JuJuBoSc!


make sure you enabled click-to-move ingame  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Selfrot

Old Text: Any chance that you could add some underground Profiles to the bot?
I tried making one but it only skips all the nodes and saying "Gathering Success", and it's leaving the path completely and enters Wintergrasp for some reason. Any tips or ideas onm how to make one or have you already got one that you could share with us?

Anyways, really nice bot, works more than well above water level.

-Selfrot



________________________________________________________________________________ __________________

New: I got one working, though it herbs above ground, i.e. it stays underground until it find a herb, approaches it and get's above ground to herb.

Download:
Sholazar Basin - Underground Border - Profile
_(Pure XML file, not .rar'ed)_

_Password protected download. Use the following line: footstep.
I chose to set a password so that people can't use the download unless they're reading this_ 


Use it at your own risk. Might not be safe considering exposure above ground.

If anyone find a way to keep the char underground, please tell us how and if you want, please release the Profile  :Smile: 

REMEMBER: This is only for people who are using Fly hack, Noclip and/or Speedhack.

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________________



> make sure you enabled click-to-move ingame


Click-to-move wont do anything considering that this bot injects and uses Keypresses such as wasd or arrow keys, as stated in the update notes.
The only thing worth having is Auto Loot.

________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________________

All right, I've now been botting for 34 minutes with SGather and WHack. Works just great with the new path that I made. Still having trouble with the herbing above ground as I still can't figure out how to make my ugly char stay below ground level.
Anyways, gotten 60 nodes so far which is an increase of about 30-40 nodes when using only Flying Mount and the original Profile.

I will share more Profiles as I create them, i.e. Storm Peaks (Less populated on some servers) and also a few well created Sholazar Profiles.

And a huge thank you to JuJu for creating these awesome programmes.

-Selfrot

Update: 

50 min, 120 nodes. 60 nodes in 16 min. I love you JuJu. But not in a gay way or anything... *cough*

If for some reason the unfair concurrents *cough* bossland *cough* decides to DDoS JuJu again, then here's a link to the download.

SGather_1.0.3.rar

REMEMBER:: This is NOT a replacement for JuJubosc's own link. Use this ONLY when his/her's website is down.

----------


## AnonimusMaliken

I can't download it from the mirror given in the opening thread, where do I look?

----------


## Selfrot

> Here's a link for those of you unable to DL from MMOLazy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...ther_1.0.3.rar



Try this one.

----------


## danimal

Keeps crashing for me

----------


## JuJuBoSc

And reset your keybinding if you have moving problem btw.

----------


## SquaLLio

Hey JuJuBoSc, do you have any idea why it wouldn't be recognizing the repair vendor in the Shadow Vault (icecrown)?

Edit: Just found a bug. Bot doesn't recognize Rich Adamantite Deposits.

----------


## devilwalker

> Hey JuJuBoSc, do you have any idea why it wouldn't be recognizing the repair vendor in the Shadow Vault (icecrown)?
> 
> Edit: Just found a bug. Bot doesn't recognize Rich Adamantite Deposits.



Just put it in the specific items section

----------


## Shalker

:Cool: Looks pretty niceee!!

----------


## Rommstein

For more accuracy, the three links aren't working because the website is down.
Can anyone upload it please ?
This bot is great for the communauty and I'll sure give some Rep if I can.

----------


## twinkmates

i recommend this over lazybot working perfectly had zero stucks using a profile form GB!


Keep up the good work

----------


## aezakmi

1st of all: I'm new to this
when I launch the bot & attach it: no problem, but when I start it... status: roaming
when I open WoW, my wow crashes -> acces violation
and this appears on my bot: Blacklist reason: underground

I use XP SP3 

any help? :S
(already tried running as admin)


EDIT: I ran WoW this time as admin aswell

WORKX!  :Big Grin:  +rep for this bot <3

----------


## smag

Seems to work alright so far. I noticed you havent answered the questions concerning druid flight form. I think its a bit conspicuous to be riding a drake, not to mention the extra harvesting time over flight form. Is there a way we can edit the xml or something to enable it?

----------


## Randomizer

Druid flightform probably isnt a high priority. It is a relatively simple fix though.

----------


## Gihil

Why cant I tick the clouds box?

----------


## Faulen

For the people that cannot download it, I have just reuploaded the bot in a new zip folder. It has a few Northerend Mining/Herbing profiles as well.

Download Here

And a virus scan just in case.

----------


## Rommstein

Thanks much !

Awesome, this time.
ahah  :Big Grin:

----------


## SquaLLio

Can anybody verify this is undetected on 4.0.3(13329)?

100mb patch was required just 10 minutes ago.

----------


## grompie

is this detected on the live servers?

----------


## emp1

ty for bot very nice  :Smile:

----------


## iMozzy

I get this error on my screen whenever I run my home-made waypoint. My waypoints end right under wherever I have found an herb, and I am in range of said herb when I add the waypoint.




Now I just got this one on my Western Plaguelands route:


[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

----------


## minifss

Quite sure you cant fly in WPL...

----------


## iMozzy

So if I just turned off my flyhack, should it work? :X

Edit - I'm looking at JuJu's video where he uses his multihack and SGather at the same time, and he's flying under ground (Fly hack + remove terrain collision) just fine. Can you only do that in northrend/outland?

Edit - Just made yet another WPL route, but this was without fly hacking, all above ground. Now I'm getting a screen that looks like this. Note: This is after hitting "Start". If I continue to hit start, I get the same same FiniteStateMachine error as before.

----------


## Mgssidley

Download is currently not working =/

----------


## iMozzy

SGather.zip

----------


## Faulen

> SGather.zip


I already upped it a few posts up..

----------


## solarwake

iMozzy I had the same thing happening to me the other day. Go to the settings tab and where it says mount name make sure that no mount is selected. This will allow the bot to run with the fly hack activated or without it actived. Well that was my experience. If someone is more informed or experience please let me know if I am mistaken.

Solarwake

----------


## iMozzy

> I already upped it a few posts up..


Yea that's your link, I just reposted it. Probably should've put it in quotes of you, sorry.

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Solar that fixed it, it'll run now. Now my problem is that it doesn't auto-run to the next herb spot. If I toggle auto-run, it just past it, then back to it and past it again, repeating over and over again. Also, it follows my waypoints to the letter, without any deviation to pick up the herbs I have listed for it to pick up.

----------


## Nonominator

It worked awesome until it decided it didn't want to mail items or repair even though I got the wow window message (middle top) that said "Inventory Full."
Was working PERFECT until then. SB profile included.

----------


## Mgssidley

I keep getting an Unhandled Exception error when I attach it to WoW. I'm running Win7 64bit and tried that Cyphers Large Address thing but that didn't help. Running as Admin didn't do anything either.

----------


## Nonominator

Any ideas on why it won't mail?

----------


## Captainhero

This confirmed safe for the latest patch?

Also for like the 20th time here. We will see a fix for the mount and then sit on the mount and get pounded by mobs until dead check? Would require a 'if mounted-dismount) check before combat.

----------


## sloppie_00

I've been getting 2 errors that d/c me. The bot thinks that I die even though the character is still alive, so it runs script RepopMe and another one (something with Dismount script I believe) which triggers the disconnect.

----------


## SlipperyShaman

Juju thx again for this great bot. I have one suggestion... could you put a button to refresh the wow process in the GUI? I know there's one when you first open but i mean one in the main window of the bot so that if you close wow with the bot already open and then reload wow you don't have to reload the bot too. I know it's not a big deal for most people to reload the bot, but i have an issue where if i load anything with admin privledges while wow is running it crashes my graphics card. It'd be great if you could add the same thing to Whack too... thx Juju.

----------


## Sweking

> I keep getting an Unhandled Exception error when I attach it to WoW. I'm running Win7 64bit and tried that Cyphers Large Address thing but that didn't help. Running as Admin didn't do anything either.


Same problem for me! :S

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Posting the error message is always usefull

----------


## kulker

how can i add fly mount bcz u have only land mount and this suck

----------


## kaliska

has this been updated for wow 4.0.3.2

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




> That's because Bosslands crew over at GB/HB are DDoS'ing it. They do it to all competition. 
> 
> *Here's video proof:*
> YouTube - Bossland finds out!


This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Bossland GmbH. ?????

----------


## Zaphry

> has this been updated for wow 4.0.3.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Bossland GmbH. ?????


It is because there are *******s working in that company

----------


## iMozzy

So I reset my keybinds to default (Even though they were nearly the default keys :3 ) and it still won't move... Any other suggestions? :\

----------


## crankie

Hey everyone!, My first post. Firstly this bot is fabulous, for me to get it to work I first deleted the .dx11 file in wtf folder then use the "launcher" in the world of warcraft program folder get to char select and start the bot, attach at this point and login.

My question now is how does the bot recognize the town waypoints I've added for himj to find the path to the mailbox, currently I placed many points through the middle of said zone hoping once he got close he would recognize them and follow to mail when bags are full. Next problem is when he finally makes it to the mailbox to mail all the loot to my alt it opens the send mail box, types no recipients name ( I have alt listed as recipient) pauses refreshes inventory closes and returns back to path to harvest zone with bags still full. I am using converted files already made from the Northrend bundle. Any thoughts as I've already gone through every post. Thanks

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

Well I wish I would have put "CAPITAL" letters on the items I was mailing, this would have saved me some flaming (: hopefully it will help the next scrub that gets hung up on this one.

----------


## Lyrinxx

Hi JuJu,
I've recently found that the water filled zone beneath Thousand Needles is the perfect place for mining mithril.
Deserted, no hostile mobs, heaps of nodes.

But Sgather keeps blacklisting all my nodes, is there any chance you could please add a block underwater nodes option box? just like the box for skipping nodes above the player?

Thanks in advance, love your work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

JuJu: Awesome app, I'm using it with your WHack. Just a few small things I wish were possible, all used in conjunction with WHack:

"Only Collect 1 Node Before Returning to Waypoint"- for those of us flying under the map, we can be a little bit more stealthy.
"Gather from Underneath" - Have the bot fly to Node.Z - (#) when moving to each herb.

and even more minor:
"Do not gather if player within X yards of node."
"No combat - Ignore combat, unless being hit, in which case blacklist the node and return to waypoint."
"Don't Blacklist Underground Nodes"

Thanks again, +rep.

----------


## betrayerx

the download links are down.

----------


## high6

new link please !

----------


## bozeman

yes a new link would be nice  :Smile:

----------


## Batousan

Heyo,

Just checking to see if anyone has this working on cata ore/herbs ? I made a profile for Mt. Hyjal and it flies it just fine, but it skips everything. I looked for a file to add things like obsidian deposit to but didn't see one so I'm guessing it's built into the binary. Any chance of an update or workaround ?

Thanks!

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I'll update it asap with new nodes list, you can use specific items list until the update.

----------


## Toldorn

i'd love to try thius, but need a link that works please  :Smile:

----------


## ajs71

> i'd love to try thius, but need a link that works please


He's updating it, calm yourself.

----------


## irishguy0688

specific items in cata us confirmed not working when you input specific items experiment was hyjal the new ore.

----------


## benevan

Confirmed STILL WORKING just add Elementium Vein.

----------


## Toldorn

can you host the exe please? Send me a pm link for some rep.

----------


## xago

> Confirmed STILL WORKING just add Elementium Vein.


More specific?

EDIT* nvm figured it out. Go to Settings>Specific Items, type in the name of the ore/herb.

----------


## dume200

Looks nice keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## Toldorn

can SOMEONE please upload the rar file. Thanks.

----------


## kentaronikku

I was wondering if anyone had a deepholm or hyjal profile yet, I have no idea how to make one.. Thanks in advanced.

----------


## ven0m

the link is down, right?

----------


## Inexx

> the link is down, right?


Yes it is.

----------


## Xelper

> the link is down, right?




But if you read the thread you will find someone in the last few pages linking a mirror.

----------


## jereminion

this is a very good but the 1.0.3 works you just need to go to settings>specific items and add the nodes you want. i love this im gonna use it when im not questing and level up while getting blacksmith mats this is so good 8-)

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

hey here is a short but rewarding profile for Deepholm. it starts on the left inner ring of the area(where the dark gray area is).

deepholm mining.XML

it is for mining. i go through areas where there are few enemies, no elites and clusters of nodes. this area only does elementium ore.

i leveled a half of a bar using this profile for about 30 minutes. one loop in this profile is about 6 minutes and there is about 15 nodes to pass.


if it works show me by +rep 8-)

----------


## kentaronikku

Cool, thanks man, works awesome so far.

----------


## jereminion

NP but real credit goes to author of bot

after 1 hour:

----------


## Shodokan

Does this come with a profile maker?

Can this be used on multiple windows at once?

----------


## Heretic

hi, i need a profile for MOUNT HYJAL!!!

cya all!!


and wtf with the links... are dead??

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

i got a question..... how i can go to DEEPHOLM?? minimun lvl 82???


CYA ALL

----------


## SquaLLio

Has anybody had any luck getting this to recognize the repair vendors? I've tried two separate ones in Icecrown, and neither work. He just flies up to the vendor, and then flies away.

----------


## Name0

Work for cat?!  :Smile:

----------


## Heretic

i got 273 obsadium ore form Hyjal i like 3 - 4 hrs =)!!!!

this bot need a more better fight method! like lazy bot!

----------


## Sombreros

A mount hyjal profile would be awesome

----------


## xago

HERBING Profile for Deepholm. Heartblossom and Cinderbloom only. Need 475+ herbing as far as I know. 
Basically non-stop herbing, there are so many nodes here you won't fly more than 5 seconds without finding one.
Theres no blacklists here, no elite mobs, all trash should be soloable for lvl 83+.

needlerock.XML

Very Simple:



Don't forget to go to Settings > Specific Items to type in Heartblossom and Cinderbloom.

----------


## danbirk

works for Cata?

----------


## drugo88

> HERBING Profile for Deepholm. Heartblossom and Cinderbloom only. Need 475+ herbing as far as I know. 
> Basically non-stop herbing, there are so many nodes here you won't fly more than 5 seconds without finding one.
> Theres no blacklists here, no elite mobs, all trash should be soloable for lvl 83+.
> 
> 
> 
> Very Simple:
> 
> 
> ...



For run here we have to do chain quest or we can go directly?


I would to have Hyjal profile too mining herbs if possible. thanks =)

----------


## jereminion

this bot it aweseome in 1 day i got 1 and a half levels and got 1200+ ore which is about 6k gold

----------


## archonbr

How manualy add bad nodes to avoid elite areas?

----------


## Batousan

Thanks for the tip, I was able to add them to the specific items list to get it working for cata.
The "blacklist" feature doesn't seem to work with those however so I can blacklist nodes that are inside mountains and such, but I can path around those spots as I find them.

On a side note, it appears a hotfix went in at around 5am this morning, there are maybe 5-10% of the nodes available now due to an apparent blizz hotfix on spawn rates, and I think they went a little overboard.

----------


## jereminion

> Thanks for the tip, I was able to add them to the specific items list to get it working for cata.
> The "blacklist" feature doesn't seem to work with those however so I can blacklist nodes that are inside mountains and such, but I can path around those spots as I find them.
> 
> On a side note, it appears a hotfix went in at around 5am this morning, there are maybe 5-10% of the nodes available now due to an apparent blizz hotfix on spawn rates, and I think they went a little overboard.



i dont know if that is possible. i am in deepholm and i have not noticed any different, and actually, i have seen many more since yesterday. there are clusters of nodes in deepholm which are only elementium


the problem is that since cata was released, obsidium has been very rare, even in the starting areas. if you are referring to that, it has always been that way. they need to increase obsidium nodes drastically, it seems theres about 200 elementium nodes in one zone and maybe 20 obsidium in another

----------


## Deliust

Where can i download it? the download link tells me error :

404 Not Found
The resource requested could not be found on this server! Powered By LiteSpeed Web Server
LiteSpeed Technologies is not responsible for administration and contents of this web site!

please ^^

----------


## killmort

404 Error,repair please :'(

----------


## sebastian2112

i cant use the link

----------


## sloppie_00

I tried making my own route for the first time. Please excuse me if it sucks :P


Mt. Hyjal

----------


## Nipo

> I tried making my own route for the first time. Please excuse me if it sucks :P
> 
> 
> Mt. Hyjal


Cool! I'll try it, thanks!

----------


## Kebabmannen1337

How do i make it to use flight form as mount?

----------


## drugo88

OK Here there is DEEP farm with Mining and Herbalism complete.

=) 2shared - download deep herbmines.xml


Just a problem because i changed pc.. where is the correct version of the bot?? thanks

----------


## SlipperyShaman

Hey Juju... I've made some profiles for the new zones using the "specific items" category to recognize the new nodes. In Deepholm I have a problem with it not realizing that nodes are underground so it tries to fly through the ground until it gives up and if i cant change something I'll get reported easily cause when i does that it looks like a bot. I've tried going underground standing right by the nodes to add them to the blacklist, but it doesn't recognize them as nodes when i try to do that. Could you make it so that items that are on the "specific items" list can also be blacklisted? Thx again.

----------


## jereminion

> Thanks for the tip, I was able to add them to the specific items list to get it working for cata.
> The "blacklist" feature doesn't seem to work with those however so I can blacklist nodes that are inside mountains and such, but I can path around those spots as I find them.
> 
> On a side note, it appears a hotfix went in at around 5am this morning, there are maybe 5-10% of the nodes available now due to an apparent blizz hotfix on spawn rates, and I think they went a little overboard.


sry but when i posted before nothing changed. i went back today and you are literally right theres like no nodes left. very bad for miner market unless u stocked up :P

----------


## blaize9

the download link is down

----------


## jereminion

there is a working link a few pages back


i got a funny story i just got like 30k worth of gold in 2 days and farmed about 3k ores of elementium and i got a GM notification i thought damn im banned this sucks so i check my email and...

Greetings,

Account Name: *********
Realm: Wildhammer
Character Name: ********

A user of the above account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole.

When a harassment report is made, all players involved in the incident are subject to review, which may result in account penalties. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at Blizzard Support.

Account Action: Warning

Offense: Inappropriate
This category includes both clear and masked language which:

* Is a mildly inappropriate reference to human anatomy or bodily functions
* Is otherwise considered objectionable

Details (Note - Times are listed in Greenwich Mean Time, GMT):
2010-12-09 00:52:08 ******: suck a bag of dix


not even a few hour ban lol

----------


## strayalay

Is bot still updated?

----------


## Nipo

> OK Here there is DEEP farm with Mining and Herbalism complete.
> 
> =) 2shared - download deep herbmines.xml
> 
> 
> Just a problem because i changed pc.. where is the correct version of the bot?? thanks


Thanks for the profile! I'll try it!

@drugo88 yes it is, all you need to do is read a couple of pages.

----------


## archonbr

> there is a working link a few pages back
> 
> 
> i got a funny story i just got like 30k worth of gold in 2 days and farmed about 3k ores of elementium and i got a GM notification i thought damn im banned this sucks so i check my email and...
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Account Name: *********
> Realm: Wildhammer
> ...


Why the hell did you post this here?
Nothing about the bot.

----------


## Neer

> Why the hell did you post this here?
> Nothing about the bot.



Cause its funny  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## megabbyte

Can anyone post profile mt Hyjal with repair and mail?  :Wink:  Tks a lot..

Btw.. i love this bot.. great service..

----------


## drugo88

> Thanks for the profile! I'll try it!
> 
> @drugo88 yes it is, all you need to do is read a couple of pages.



Please tell me where is, i need me too for continue to farm!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shodokan

> Does this come with a profile maker?
> 
> Can this be used on multiple windows at once?


no one has answered this shit yet.

----------


## Zergling1

Error:
************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.RefreshProcess()
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.SelectProcess_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3615 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/danny/AppData/Local/Temp/jZip/jZip26224/jZip1E231/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3614 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


Help please.

----------


## KjtWicked

Looking for a Twilight Highlands profile for Pyrium, or a guide on how to make a profile. Thanks!

----------


## Zergling1

Im at "SGather-CHoose Process : and it's empty even if i press refresh and how do i use that "attach" button?

----------


## Gary's Mom

I think mmolazy is down, I can't download.

----------


## Xelper

> Im at "SGather-CHoose Process : and it's empty even if i press refresh and how do i use that "attach" button?


Try right clicking and running as Administrator. You should be logged into WoW when you run it.

----------


## wolfeater2010

With SGather, it seems quite hard to make a new waypoint for the bot to follow...

Is there a simple way to do this? Without minimizing WoW and clicking add...or do you just have to run it in windows mode and keep clicking add?

Is there anything like glider that just recorded your waypoint every 3 steps or so...?

----------


## Levicom

I hope it works, i give it a try.

----------


## ivorius

Uldum profile
It's a nice area to farm Elementium and Pyrite.

----------


## LonelyCitizen

404 Not Found 
ReUpload plz.

----------


## supermagma

..........

----------


## LonelyCitizen

Oh... thank you.

----------


## Yuuzikha

Here are two simple profiles if you are too lazy to make them yourself.
Mount Hyjal
Uldum

Oo I contributed with something :O


Edit; Working download link.
click here for epix

----------


## hamstersteken

Can you please tell me how to make them? Would be awesome to make my own routes and also provide something for the forum-members.

EDIT: Make the profiles, forgot to mention that xD

----------


## Nuggyy

THIS HAPPENS WHEN I TRY AND INPUT MY FLYING MOUNT.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/Desktop/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/Desktop/SGather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/Desktop/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B136a5c30-293d-47f5-8829-5084beb722c5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
17w6zeqc
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
q2t8568r
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## cvasc33

Please post an updated link =] , Thank you.

----------


## Kazique

wtb an working link as well  :Smile:

----------


## wolfeater2010

> Can you please tell me how to make them? Would be awesome to make my own routes and also provide something for the forum-members.
> 
> EDIT: Make the profiles, forgot to mention that xD



Same here, this bot doesnt seem like it was made to create waypoints, how am i supposed to create them without minimizing WoW?

Do i have to play in Windowed mode?

----------


## Delta64

can someone please post a working download link  :Smile:

----------


## drugo88

ahhhh Now it works!

----------


## Delta64

the link doesn't work for me

----------


## Xelper

any chance you could add some very basic druid support to this?
-Flight Form (mount and a cancel it when you are at the node then try to herb it)
-Shift into X form on Combat?

Really wish I could update this  :Smile:

----------


## Delta64

im new and i dont know how to use this so can anyone tell me?

----------


## Freefall552

This is crazy if you're using it to mine in deepholm, can easily get over 4k / hour.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyzo

The download link's broken, I've pmed the OP and I hope he reuploads the bot.

----------


## thim99

Can someone of you guys that have it on your computer just upload it and a virus scan ?

----------


## blaize9

DOWNLOAD LINK: http://filebeam.com/9d58dac744e4ff4867f36ee77b2fd19c


can you add some sort of auto add waypoint so you can put how distance between a waypoint

----------


## thim99

> DOWNLOAD LINK: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> 
> can you add some sort of auto add waypoint so you can put how distance between a waypoint



Thank you <3

----------


## Zaphry

> DOWNLOAD LINK: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> 
> can you add some sort of auto add waypoint so you can put how distance between a waypoint


Anyone know if the link is safe?

----------


## Tyzo

The link provided by Blaize does not appear to be safe as when I clicked on the link my antivirus went crazy.

----------


## Tyzo

> Well the link itself should be fine, but the I was questioning the legitimacy of the files in that .rar


It only happens once I click to download the .rar file though.

----------


## xago

Just created a GENERAL profile for Twilight Highlands. This is not biased towards mining or herbing; its basically a scan of the entire map.

twilighthighlandsgeneral.XML

The good thing I've noticed about this so far is that there's not a lot of mobs near herb nodes. However I strongly recommend not to use this below lvl 84 because the mobs hit hard as shit and the combat system sucks. I've also tried to avoid both horde and alliance outposts.

First, it flies around the border starting on the left side of the map, then when it returns to the starting point it zig-zags through the top half of the map, then through the bottom half before returning to start.

----------


## thim99

> It only happens once I click to download the .rar file though.



Im using it now , but it doesn't mine , like if i have a Route and on the route i see an vein it doesn how to it and start mining.

Is it suppose to do that ?

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




> Just created a GENERAL profile for Twilight Highlands. This is not biased towards mining or herbing; its basically a scan of the entire map.
> 
> twilighthighlandsgeneral.XML
> 
> The good thing I've noticed about this so far is that there's not a lot of mobs near herb nodes. However I strongly recommend not to use this below lvl 84 because the mobs hit hard as shit and the combat system sucks. I've also tried to avoid both horde and alliance outposts.
> 
> First, it flies around the border starting on the left side of the map, then when it returns to the starting point it zig-zags through the top half of the map, then through the bottom half before returning to start.



That doesnt work , ive tried to Load it. But it says 0 waypoints.
And it does the same on all profiles from this page in the new contents

----------


## xago

You need to go to Settings>Specific Items and type in the names of the mine or herb nodes.
Also, I don't know why it wont load the waypoints, it works for me. 

Here's the latest version of this bot that I know of that I'm using and works:

SGather_1.0.3.rar

----------


## Delta64

there is a working link a few pages back

----------


## wolfeater2010

> Just created a GENERAL profile for Twilight Highlands. This is not biased towards mining or herbing; its basically a scan of the entire map.
> 
> twilighthighlandsgeneral.XML
> 
> The good thing I've noticed about this so far is that there's not a lot of mobs near herb nodes. However I strongly recommend not to use this below lvl 84 because the mobs hit hard as shit and the combat system sucks. I've also tried to avoid both horde and alliance outposts.
> 
> First, it flies around the border starting on the left side of the map, then when it returns to the starting point it zig-zags through the top half of the map, then through the bottom half before returning to start.


Can you pls explain how to make waypoints with this program, do you need to minimzie WoW and keep clicking add whenever you reach a point you think the waypoint would need 2 know....until you have done a full circle for example...and then just save it?

or is there a faster way, like how Glider would record all your steps as you run so it would be you just running and the waypoint being recorded..?

----------


## Delta64

can someone explain to me how to use this program i am new and dont know what to do  :Frown:

----------


## Leozan

THANKS!!! works perfect +rep

----------


## mrshmugles

This is amazing!!!!! made a Hyjal and Deepholm path for mining and works perfectlly very easy to set up and use!

----------


## Delta64

does this work on private servers?

----------


## rabiat

when i use hyal profile(have not tested uldum) it dont stopp for mining it just fly past the mines. dont go down for it or anything it simply just fly like it was nothing there.. 
i have resett the key bindings but still.. no idea whats wrong.. anyone have any idea about whats cosing this to happend?

----------


## mrshmugles

DOWNLOAD LINK OF LATEST BOT SGather_1.0.3.rar


should work on any server. also i noticed people asking how to use this and since im bored and dont see anyone helping i will try to help my best

Load the program and select what character you want to inject it into. (have wow running)
Once inject a window should pop up with 6 tabs. i will go through each tab in order.



-Bot-
This will Start-Stop-Empty Bags
Pretty self explanatory if you ask me =]



-Profiles-
This is where you can make, load, save the paths. 
Saving and Loading should kind of explain itself but i will cover how to make a path now. 

PATH MAKING
Make sure you have "Waypoint" checked
Go to where you wish to begin your journey. (for me this was over a node in Deepholm)
Click Add-Fly to next point (try to keep straight lines or straight up and down)-Click Add
Repeat untill you get back to the starting point. Save the filve as whatever name you want.
(as a help my Deepholm path consisted of 64 waypoints)




-Settings-
Select what you wish to gather. Herbs-Mines-(no idea what cloud is)
Click the Specific items bar and a little empty box should pop up. Here is where you write what you want to gather ie the name of the node. (Elementium Vein, Obsidium Vein, and so on)
Select any other setting you want (they are pretty easy to understand)
and select what mount you wish to use while gathering)




-Combat-
Go through the list of abilities and choose the ones for your class.(dont go crazy as i noticed more abilities u have the worse it works. as a dk i just put icy touch and festering strike)
Set the combat distance to whatever you like (as melee i put 20 to test it and so far no problems)




-Mailing-
this is for if you have a town path setup and are sending things to alts.
Just type in the toon name and then in the list below write out everything you wish to send.

-Bags-
Pretty basic layout if u understand the other tabs this should be no problem.


That is basically it i hope everyone can figuer out how to use this now. If you are still having problems just send me a private message. I DID NOT CREATE THIS i am just trying to help those who dont understand it.


SUGGESTIONS OF THINGS TO ADD

1.) Timmer for how long to run (maybe close wow when done)
2.) more mount choices
3.) a selection tab for nodes instead of writing them in

----------


## rabiat

can someone post a download link for it please? seems like all there is upp is broken.. and thx for the info mrshmugles

----------


## dblink

Thanks for the guide. That should help some people. When you get the chance pictures would help even more.

----------


## mrshmugles

the download is about 5 posts above my guide and ill get on pictures now. im doign all this while running the bot!!! w00t

----------


## Nuggyy

i get errors everytime i open the program

----------


## Delta64

thanks for the guide i asked for help like 3 times and you were the only one to help  :Smile:

----------


## Nuggyy

I get this error every time i open
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

----------


## minifss

Run it as an administrator. 

-Right click
-Run as administrator

Im sure this info is given in the first post.  :Smile:

----------


## Nuggyy

TY im noob. Also it keeps freezing when i go to choose my mount. i click the drop down bar and it doesnt show up with any choices and it lags out.

----------


## minifss

In that case you can manually go into the setting file (right click, then click edit on W7) then go to line 4 and type the full mount name. Remember to save after youve done it.

----------


## Kafrome

Hello

I got a question. the bot seems not to want run self I moste press "W" or mouse button to make it move, otherwise its just stand still, waypoints work, landing work, dismount/mounting works. Just that it don't continue run after I have hitted the start button. Everthing else seems fine :S

----------


## xago

If you're running WoW in windowed mode, just deselect the WoW window and it will start going again.

----------


## thim99

> Why the hell did you post this here?
> Nothing about the bot.



Ofcourse it is , now we know its safe  :Big Grin: 

And its a good bot, that noone is reporting beacuse you are moving in a certain way or something...

----------


## Xelper

Just needs to be able to act more stealthily and it will be the ultimate companion to Whack.

-WHack Mode (for use with a speed, fly and terrain collision app):
1) Always mine/herb from under the map so players dont see you.
2) No combat mode. If attacked (actually hit, not just in combat) while attempting to mine just fly back to the waypoint and blacklist.
3) If you can't make it stay under the map make a "only mine one node before returning to waypoint" option. That way waypoints can be configured accordingly.
4) Do not blacklist Underground/Underwater.
5) Do not mine if a player is within X yards of node.

If you do that I will pay for this app and drop Gatherbuddy!

----------


## Fdasd

Please make Vashj'ir profile.Thx.

----------


## Rayme

it doesnt seem to loot, it mines, the loot window comes up, then the bot says "[BOT] Gathering success !" and it mounts up and flies to the next, but it doesnt loot anything...

have auto loot button on Shift

anyone can tell me how to fix this?

----------


## flaxe

> it doesnt seem to loot, it mines, the loot window comes up, then the bot says "[BOT] Gathering success !" and it mounts up and flies to the next, but it doesnt loot anything...
> 
> have auto loot button on Shift
> 
> anyone can tell me how to fix this?


Just change in wow to ALWAYS auto loot, and not by using a shift key etc..

----------


## Haaskis

Well.. giving it a try.  :Smile:

----------


## Zackala

download link not working  :Frown:

----------


## Haaskis

*Yeah ;/ waiting for working link

----------


## Zackala

could some1 up it at new link??
thx

----------


## wolfeater2010

guys the links been posted so many times, its not hard to look a few pages back

SGather_1.0.3.rar

----------


## Zackala

thank you bro  :Wink:

----------


## Rayme

> Just change in wow to ALWAYS auto loot, and not by using a shift key etc..


thanks this fixed it!

----------


## purepoison91

so its updated and works also what i am asking dose it trip teh warden ? or the only way to get banned is being stupid correct?

----------


## mrshmugles

the only ways this could be detected imo is 

1.) run it for hour and hours on end ignoring whispers and so on
2.) new patch is released (always wait for an update after a patch)

----------


## Teryaki

Hey, not sure if anyone posted this yet, but I am running the bot in Deepholm right now, and it does not want to go after detected veins. I know the veins are there because they show up on the minimap, but the bot just skips it. Anyone know why? Thanks!

----------


## mrshmugles

go to page 39 i worte a guide for this it shows where to fix tht

----------


## Teryaki

Ok, so I just need to put it in "Specific Items", I will try it out. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

It worked, thanks again!

----------


## Tobbsn

Hello i just downloaded this Bot and it seems to run very smooth and easy on the Sholazar profile.
Now i tried to make my own little porfile of Twilight Highlands, tho it wasnt as easy as i thought.

So do anyone have a bulletproof profile of any new cata zone ?  :Smile:

----------


## xataq

It won't go after the nodes, just passes by it. It's just the cataclysm's nodes it does that. I have put in for ex. 'Obsidium deposit' under the specific tab in settings and then hit save. It just won't work. Downloaded bot from new links in the thread but still not working. How did you guys make it work?

regards xataq

----------


## mdeshotel

might want to make sure its spelled and Capitalized exactly how it is in the game... I have had to go back and caps mine and it is working fine.

----------


## mrshmugles

make sure u spelled everything right with the caps and all also make sure u have mining check marked. and for profiles check the bot profile fourms

----------


## SlipperyShaman

I noticed that if the bot has to fight an add and then someone else comes and mines the node before you kill the add the bot just stands there doing nothing. If you then manually mount up it continues as normal, but if you do nothing it just stands there until it disconnects.

----------


## xago

> Hello i just downloaded this Bot and it seems to run very smooth and easy on the Sholazar profile.
> Now i tried to make my own little porfile of Twilight Highlands, tho it wasnt as easy as i thought.
> 
> So do anyone have a bulletproof profile of any new cata zone ?


There's a twilight highlands profile on page 39

----------


## Kafrome

> If you're running WoW in windowed mode, just deselect the WoW window and it will start going again.


I tryd that, but it seems that is not the problem, please guys help me out!

----------


## Hadarac

As a Death Knight is there anyway to get the bot to cast Hungering Cold (its glyphed for no runic power cost) then mine, then kill the adds?

----------


## Kafrome

How do I make my bot move?! It follow paths and dismount/mount correctly but it dosen't want to move unless I auto walk it! Can anyone share any lights on my problem?

----------


## Yuuzikha

> How do I make my bot move?! It follow paths and dismount/mount correctly but it dosen't want to move unless I auto walk it! Can anyone share any lights on my problem?


Try to reset all your bindings to default

----------


## Kafrome

> Try to reset all your bindings to default


It worked! Your awsome dude!

----------


## Mexical

Can use it under level 20??

----------


## Emanuel095

> Can use it under level 20??


Yes, you can use it for whatever level you want, but there is no profile for it so you'll have to make them yourself.

----------


## archonbr

I am getting erro and wow close wen try to use with level 80+ chars.

----------


## hacksmith

Any converters available? like glider/lazybot/GPbot/gold-raker/Gatherbuddy profiles u can convert into Sgather? since i don't haave cataclysm profiles  :Frown:

----------


## Tobbsn

Cant find Swift Flight Form under mounts.
Is it not possible to use Flight Form atm or is there something u gotta do ?

----------


## wolfeater2010

> Yes, you can use it for whatever level you want, but there is no profile for it so you'll have to make them yourself.


Thats what im trying to do at the moment, e.g. copper mining in Goldshire etc

I dont like the bots waypoint system, its too hard to make a profile....especially on a crap pc like the one i have lol

----------


## Tobbsn

Is there any Uldum profile that covers the whole area and not just the mountains ?  :Smile: 
If not i guess ill have to sit down for 1-2h and make one :S :P

----------


## archonbr

Did you gyus test with level 80+?
I get wow erro wen i try to use it.

----------


## HardFlaccid

Twilight Highlands herb/mine



Twilight_highlands_mine_herb.XML - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

----------


## mrshmugles

for a custom mount or flight form open the settings.xml in notepad and look about 5 lines down itll have a mount name change tht to what ever u want (spelled and capitalized correctlly) should work fine.

----------


## Tobbsn

I tried that.

<MountName>Swift Flight Form</MountName>

It does´nt work :S

Guess ill have to use my normal mount, Tho its not that much of a loss  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

> Hello
> 
> I got a question. the bot seems not to want run self I moste press "W" or mouse button to make it move, otherwise its just stand still, waypoints work, landing work, dismount/mounting works. Just that it don't continue run after I have hitted the start button. Everthing else seems fine :S


You must have the original movement binded to the arrow keys.

----------


## 123vinny456

where do i get a link

----------


## mrshmugles

go to page 39 there is a link and a guide

----------


## adamskhi

I can't get the downloads to work =/

----------


## Heretic

guys, recently i used the DEEPHOLM profile for elementium ore and got 11K gold =)

----------


## jayzorsz

Okay for EVERYONE running WIN7 64-bit getting the error at launch, make sure your WoW isn't running in DX11 mode!

I just switched from DX11 to DX10 and its working fine for me. I'm only running it as admin and I haven't gotten an error yet. This post may even apply to people running 32 bit versions of windows.

edit: Someone may have already addressed this issue, but I'm to lazy to go through 43 pages to check :]

----------


## Kekke

Epic bot, why is it free?
Add some more features and it's definatley worth a few bucks.

BTW, anyone have some better profiles for Deepholm (I have one but I think it's more for mining) that they wanna share?

----------


## dIbdIb

Link Down?

----------


## monserhunter

Possibility to add and [unstuck] jump for when you're in vashj'ir?

----------


## Tchuk

i have an error !!  :Frown: 

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at Nemo.Executor.Apply()
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Administrator/Desktop/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System

----------


## supermagma

Does anyone have any profiles that will farm low level ore in Azeroth or a decent adamantite profile to share?

----------


## DArkjacks

> Please make Vashj'ir profile.Thx.


This, please.

----------


## Captainhero

> Epic bot, why is it free?
> Add some more features and it's definatley worth a few bucks.


SILENCE! (Filler)

----------


## purepoison91

There are a few things that would make this bot the best out there.
1. Auto add waypoints so you dont have to click add every 10 seconds
2. Timers for the bot to close down or end farming trips.
3. Time stamps for the logs.

Thats all i can think of atm ill post a few more later but the bot is one of the best out there at the moment but it could be the best.

----------


## Neeoo

downloadlink?

----------


## Brandaho

Thank you sooo much! It works great, there's only some times when it doesn't quite work after running into an mob.

----------


## Dale93

I have for a long time now been thinking of buying a gatherer bot, I mean, its just great for money, and now that it even awards XP? Hells yes!

And just as I was about to bring out my Credit Card I thought "Hey, lets check if there is any decent, free bots on MMOwned" And I found this, it looks great and has alot of positive response, so I downloaded it.

And here is my problem, I tried downloading some GatherBuddy profiles and used some converter I found to convert them, but this didnt work, if I compare my GB Profile with an SGather profile (the one that is in the folder already) I can see a difference... 

Is there anyone out there with a decent and actually working Profile COnverter for GB->Sgather?

Will +Rep if I get some help

----------


## tummen

I'm also getting this

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

What shall I do?

I'm running it as Administrator already.

----------


## Tchuk

> I'm also getting this
> 
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
> 
> What shall I do?
> 
> I'm running it as Administrator already.


same problem

----------


## sont

Try reinstall or update your Dot net Framework the the version 4.

----------


## tummen

I just downloaded it, installed it, updated it. Same prob.

----------


## Cush

Download link is down

----------


## kaliska

HMM surprised a new release isnt available
Dont know if this has been addressed just noticed it
but you cant add dup spells by the add button
if i want to cast wrath on druid twice it wont allow me to add it in a second time
i was able to edit the settings and it worked like that

----------


## tummen

Hm, got it to work now.

Tho my character is only flying past every Node I can see, why is that?

----------


## Kebabmannen1337

> Hm, got it to work now.
> 
> Tho my character is only flying past every Node I can see, why is that?


I've got the same problem

----------


## tummen

> I've got the same problem


Fixed it, Just wrote all ur Node-Names in the "Specific..." folder.

Like - Elementium Ore
Pyrite Ore
etc..

----------


## xago

> I have for a long time now been thinking of buying a gatherer bot, I mean, its just great for money, and now that it even awards XP? Hells yes!
> 
> And just as I was about to bring out my Credit Card I thought "Hey, lets check if there is any decent, free bots on MMOwned" And I found this, it looks great and has alot of positive response, so I downloaded it.
> 
> And here is my problem, I tried downloading some GatherBuddy profiles and used some converter I found to convert them, but this didnt work, if I compare my GB Profile with an SGather profile (the one that is in the folder already) I can see a difference... 
> 
> Is there anyone out there with a decent and actually working Profile COnverter for GB->Sgather?
> 
> Will +Rep if I get some help


I use this converter for GB to SGather. Done it a few times and it works fine. Can't convert blacklisted nodes though since GB uses 2 separate files for that.

profileconverter.exe

----------


## mwatson2

Has anyone tried this in Vashj'ir yet? The place is completely empty so farming is a piece of cake. I'm just curious if the water makes it impractical i.e. having to be off the ocean floor in order to mount.

*EDIT

Ok, gave it a whirl. If the node happens to be on the side of a slope, chances are you'll find your feet planted and you'll be unable to remount underwater. This happened after about 20 successful nodes. Adding a single *JUMP* to the *[UNSTUCK]* feature would resolve this.

----------


## nicedaytoday

k i have tried to download the bot but when i download it, it says please select a program to open it with? i have bearly basic knowledge of computers, can some kind person help me?
i have no idea what program to open this with....

----------


## Nipo

> k i have tried to download the bot but when i download it, it says please select a program to open it with? i have bearly basic knowledge of computers, can some kind person help me?
> i have no idea what program to open this with....


You need to donwload WINZIP or WINRAR, here is a link for the second: WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

Suggestion: I've seen that on the new places (like hyal) the bot tends to fly straight so it would be good if unstuck and or flying time delay (time it takes to go up) would increase so you don't get stuck with every mountain.

Thanks

----------


## mushkin

mmm. looks so nice and would love to use it but i am getting an error.

i am running it on .NET 4 and wow version 3.3.5 is it not compatible with 3.3.5?

the error i am getting says this 



```
************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at Nemo.Executor.Apply()
   at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
   at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mac/Sgather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mac/Sgather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mac/Sgather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Mac/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B136a5c30-293d-47f5-8829-5084beb722c5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
```

if i click continue and attempt to ignore the error the error i get a different one saying invalid build number.

yes i am running this as admin.

----------


## mwatson2

It's compressed in zip file. You'll need to download WinZip, WinRar, or 7zip.

----------


## nicedaytoday

kk i have done this and final figured it out what a dumb shit i was kk right next problem lol
i run wow and then run Sgather as admin and attach my toon to it i use the scholozar basin prfoile and it works fine but only when i mount and i have to move each time i herb. i then went into the settings tab in Sgather and selected mount then the program keeps "not responding" and only responds when i open up wow and then minimise it but still i cannot select my mount before it goes into "not responding mode" any help?


"""" EDIT 
nvm i figured it out lol

----------


## Inexx

> kk i have done this and final figured it out what a dumb shit i was kk right next problem lol
> i run wow and then run Sgather as admin and attach my toon to it i use the scholozar basin prfoile and it works fine but only when i mount and i have to move each time i herb. i then went into the settings tab in Sgather and selected mount then the program keeps "not responding" and only responds when i open up wow and then minimise it but still i cannot select my mount before it goes into "not responding mode" any help?
> 
> 
> """" EDIT 
> nvm i figured it out lol


 Tell us how u figured it out? :-)

----------


## DArkjacks

Mine doesn't pickup the ore! Help?
It mines it but doesn't pick it up.

edit:
derp, thanks

----------


## mrshmugles

turn on auto loot

----------


## Yuuzikha

Here is a decent profile for deepholm.
Deepholm profile.

----------


## Inexx

> Okay for EVERYONE running WIN7 64-bit getting the error at launch, make sure your WoW isn't running in DX11 mode!
> 
> I just switched from DX11 to DX10 and its working fine for me. I'm only running it as admin and I haven't gotten an error yet. This post may even apply to people running 32 bit versions of windows.
> 
> edit: Someone may have already addressed this issue, but I'm to lazy to go through 43 pages to check :]


And how do i make it to run in DirectX10 instead of 11? :O

----------


## mushkin

i am on patch 3.3.5 which isnt dx 11 and i cant use this bot.

also even if your on cata wow defaults to dx 10, for dx 11 you need mod the config

----------


## Heretic

hi, i got a question..... on my realm (server US) have a new update of 8MB...... its a nnew PATCH? or a minor update??? we need a new version of SGATHER???

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




> Here is a decent profile for deepholm.
> Deepholm profile.


PLZ ss WITH route....!!

----------


## thedramamine

I've Falled in love <3

----------


## xRaBBiTx

So, SGather worked EXCELLENT for me the past two days, but as of a tiny patch today like the other person above is saying, it gets unresponsive and crashes when I attach it to my character. :[ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ylts

what kind of warden protection does it use?

----------


## Heretic

omg one night without farming .... =(

----------


## machaa

> Fixed it, Just wrote all ur Node-Names in the "Specific..." folder.
> 
> Like - Elementium Ore
> Pyrite Ore
> etc..


hey can you copy and paste your specific list please? I have the same problem! +rep if delivar  :Big Grin:

----------


## caspermac

I get this error when trying to attach my toon 2 the bot

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Owner/Desktop/Sgather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Owner/Desktop/Sgather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Owner/Desktop/Sgather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Owner/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B136a5c30-293d-47f5-8829-5084beb722c5%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


Then when I click continue, I load my profile, and click start, and the program just crashes, everytime. I'm on a 64 bit system with win7, plz help ASAP

----------


## devilwalker

> I get this error when trying to attach my toon 2 the bot
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> ...


If im understanding previous posts, as im having the same problem, its because you are running wow in dx11

just change your wow shortcut to this

"C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -d3d10

when you want to run in dx11 again just change it back to this

"C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -d3d11

Ive just restarted wow in dx10 and it runs fine

----------


## Yuuzikha

> PLZ ss WITH route....!!


Done and done.




> hey can you copy and paste your specific list please? I have the same problem! +rep if delivar


*Obsidium Deposit
Elementium Vein
Pyrite Deposit
Rich Elementium Vein*

Just copy that and paste into the "_specific_" folder

----------


## Inexx

This does need a update now since its a new patch :-)

----------


## nicedaytoday

all i done was run WoW in windows mode so you can switch between the 2 easy as was hard to find out tho lol

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------




> I get this error when trying to attach my toon 2 the bot
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> ...



Have you tried running Sgather as admin with wow open? i had this problem until i opened Sgather as amin then it should all go smooth

----------


## daizepam

Anyone has Profiles for Lvling mining in old world from Lvl1? I really need a miner to lvl up my jc and engi ;/

----------


## nicedaytoday

> This does need a update now since its a new patch :-)


so this is unuseable till it's updated? {pst are you 100% sure this needs updated cos the the "patch"}

----------


## phioner

> so this is unuseable till it's updated? {pst are you 100% sure this needs updated cos the the "patch"}


Mine is working fine without an update. No problems at all.

----------


## Inexx

Well, i suggest waiting with the botting when a new patch comes out.

----------


## Faulen

If anyone still needs a download link:

Download SGather

----------


## Batousan

> Mine is working fine without an update. No problems at all.


Are you able to click the "Blacklist" radio button on the profile page near a node and blacklist it ? That's not working for me, I think the bot doesn't support that for items in the extra/specific text box. That's about the only update I can think of to get it working 100% again. The offsets and such are correct which is what usually demands an update after a wow.exe binary patch.

----------


## purepoison91

ok there is a new patch but is there a new warden me personly im not gona use it till the aurthor of teh bot tells us its safe or has been updated

----------


## Emanuel095

> ok there is a new patch but is there a new warden me personly im not gona use it till the aurthor of teh bot tells us its safe or has been updated


It was just a hotfix, I'm quite sure that there is not a new warden.

----------


## purepoison91

after i turned teh bot on 20 seconds later i dced and on teh log in page i got a red txt saying global repo error what dse this mean ?

----------


## Emanuel095

> after i turned teh bot on 20 seconds later i dced and on teh log in page i got a red txt saying global repo error what dse this mean ?


Guess that is some lua error from an addon, not related to the bot.

----------


## bignick1993

is this detected yet?

----------


## Emanuel095

> is this detected yet?


I haven't seen any post about people getting banned for it and as far as I can see, this is still undetected. But of course always bot at your own risk. It requires only one report from another player and an investigation will be started.

----------


## bignick1993

Ok Thank you also do you have the download link or is it the 3 links on the original post?

----------


## Emanuel095

> If anyone still needs a download link:
> 
> Download SGather


6'th post on this page.

----------


## Shodokan

Great little bot, does look bottish though haha.

Theres a forum/website for this? Where? lol

----------


## thedramamine

Can't Figure out how to make a Blacklist node.
There are some nodes wich are underground or near elites... so, I really need to add those BAD NODES to the Blacklist, but everytime I click "Add" button with the option "Blacklist" selected, it popups an error message wich says "No valid node found, or already Blacklisted"

Can anyone help with this?

----------


## Faulen

> 6'th post on this page.


I posted it again (I was the first to anyways) because 10 people in a row said the download link was down.

Apparently people needed it because it has well over 500 downloads. So yeah.

----------


## Shodokan

Can someone please teach me how to add blacklisted nodes to my profile?

----------


## Shodokan

> One thing bothers me, author has not updated the main post (Or even paid any attention to whole thread) so this program is just laying here and it is an opportunity to warden to pick it up.


You can always pay 80 euro for honorbuddy/gatherbuddy or pirox

if gatherbuddy allowed more than 3 bots per liscense i might bite.

----------


## Romulis2000

is this currently working for cata with profiles or profile maker ? whats the status of this bot ?

----------


## mwatson2

> is this currently working for cata with profiles or profile maker ? whats the status of this bot ?


Works like a charm!

----------


## machaa

thanks a lot for this, got 1-525 mining and 22k gold in a day.  :Smile:

----------


## thedramamine

> Can't Figure out how to make a Blacklist node.
> There are some nodes wich are underground or near elites... so, I really need to add those BAD NODES to the Blacklist, but everytime I click "Add" button with the option "Blacklist" selected, it popups an error message wich says "No valid node found, or already Blacklisted"
> 
> Can anyone help with this?


Come on guys, we all need to know if it's possible to use "Blacklist" nodes, and how to do it.
* 
Did any of you were able to add a blacklist node?*

----------


## Inexx

> Come on guys, we all need to know if it's possible to use "Blacklist" nodes, and how to do it.
> * 
> Did any of you were able to add a blacklist node?*


Mine actually just adds the nodes into the blacklist automaticlly when it cant reach it.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

anyone can provide link to fresh d/l pls

----------


## Romulis2000

is there any current profiles for the new areas for mining / herbing ?

can you use GB profiles with this ?

----------


## Faulen

> anyone can provide link to fresh d/l pls


Go to this post

----------


## kaliska

another bug
skip node above player does not work at all

----------


## caspermac

> Thx for the bot it works great! The Sholazarbasin mining profile that comes with the bot works but is not ideal so I made a more thorough profile which can be downloaded here: http://www.filedropper.com/sholazarbasinmining I also made a Borean Tundra cobalt mining profile which can be downloaded here: http://www.filedropper.com/boreantundracobalt I have a few suggestions for improvements... it would be nice it the mailing items portion of the bot would support the engineer's mailbox or the Argent Tournament Squire. It would also be nice to have an option to stop the bot/logout of wow/shutdown computer after running a certain amount of time. I'd also like to see this bot avoid nodes if it detects other players nearby the node in order to avoid getting into unnecessary battles. Also it would be nice if you could customize the order of spell rotation in the battle interface. Thx again for the bot... great work!





yo can you possibly upload it 2 a different site, thats free. and maybe doesn't require a login lol, then repost about it in a reply

----------


## Inexx

> Twilight Highlands herb/mine
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight_highlands_mine_herb.XML - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


Worse route ever!

----------


## Shodokan

> Not surprised of that you missed whole point what I was saying...


I certainly got your point, my point is that if you are worried about being banned because warden detects it then simply move to a paid program that gets constant upgrades, offset changes, trip wires and support because it is a paid program.

This program is also only injecting a single line, as some have said it is incredibly hard for warden to determine what is being injected since its a single write. If you were going to see bans for this program you would have already started to because it has been released and free for over a month on this site which is probably the most used community for these sorts of things. 

If blizzard's coders cannot reverse engineer the program in that amount of time then it isn't going to happen. Even if they did it might not be possible for warden to look for a single memory write, i'm no expert on warden but warden isn't quite as invasive since it isn't legal to rootkit/install spyware on your client's computer to watch for many things. If you remember there was a time when warden would actually read the windows of windows active on your computer so if you were visiting a website that had to do with hacking/botting you could be risking a ban just for that.




> Mine actually just adds the nodes into the blacklist automaticlly when it cant reach it.


I'm looking to blacklist a specific node in a path so that it doesn't attempt to farm it due to a group of 5 mobs near it

----------


## thedramamine

I'm working on a Profile maker for this bot. So we can make own's and stop using those "converted" ones. Ill update soon

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




> I certainly got your point, my point is that if you are worried about being banned because warden detects it then simply move to a paid program that gets constant upgrades, offset changes, trip wires and support because it is a paid program.
> 
> This program is also only injecting a single line, as some have said it is incredibly hard for warden to determine what is being injected since its a single write. If you were going to see bans for this program you would have already started to because it has been released and free for over a month on this site which is probably the most used community for these sorts of things. 
> 
> If blizzard's coders cannot reverse engineer the program in that amount of time then it isn't going to happen. Even if they did it might not be possible for warden to look for a single memory write, i'm no expert on warden but warden isn't quite as invasive since it isn't legal to rootkit/install spyware on your client's computer to watch for many things. If you remember there was a time when warden would actually read the windows of windows active on your computer so if you were visiting a website that had to do with hacking/botting you could be risking a ban just for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to blacklist a specific node in a path so that it doesn't attempt to farm it due to a group of 5 mobs near it


I think this feature is not working correctly because we are using those "converted" paths from other bots, we are all so lazy to make own profiles (myself included) so ill try to make a profile maker so we can use it to make a profile from the bot itself... If anyone has another solution for this please let me know.
PD. I have no idea if this is going to work since I'm not sure if the "blacklist" option does not work because of the imported paths, I'm just guessing, and I hope I'm right

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

Its annoying, but adding blacklist nodes seems that has to be done manually editing the path file with notepad or similar. It's not a problem of the "imported profiles"

We need a tool like ObjectDumper, to see the exact coords of the "bad" node, and add it to the proflie manually. I can't find something like that. If anyone has another Idea plz let us know

----------


## Rayme

anyone have a good profile for herbing AND mining in Uldum?

----------


## Maddni

ok, so im having some problems with the bot on one of my computers (it runs fine on my laptop)
i have windows 7 64bit on both of them, but when i try to attach the bot wow crashes and i get the WoW error as i like to call it :P

i tried putting -dx10 behind the location of the wow.exe but this did not help, anyone that know why this is happening??

any advice is greatly appriciated

----------


## thedramamine

Nice. I've found that with Lazybot you can use the radar option to CLICK the BAD nodes, and it will save the coords of that node to a file in the same folder where the executable is, named: badNodes...
I guess, we can use those coords to edit our SGather pahfile manually to Add them to the blacklist...

----------


## Romulis2000

so aside from ppl arguing...has anyone got some decent profiles...or can anyone answer if GB profiles work with this please.

----------


## Rayme

as a tauren i have a 0.5 sec herb cast, but when im attacked by mobs i cant kill (lvl 81 in Uldum farming = getting killed by lvl 85) i want it to herb the herb anyway, just keep spamming it, ill herb faster then the average attack so ill get it in between attacks and then die... 
is there an option to make it not attack but just ignore the attacker and keep trying to herb?

----------


## Syltex

> Guess that is some lua error from an addon, not related to the bot.


You sir have no idea about what the program is doing..
It´s injection into wow, and then executes Lua commands to cast spells and mount up etc.

----------


## DK1989

> as a tauren i have a 0.5 sec herb cast, but when im attacked by mobs i cant kill (lvl 81 in Uldum farming = getting killed by lvl 85) i want it to herb the herb anyway, just keep spamming it, ill herb faster then the average attack so ill get it in between attacks and then die... 
> is there an option to make it not attack but just ignore the attacker and keep trying to herb?


To my knowledge the bot automatically turns to the attacker once hit and there is no way to turn that off. Even if you don't set up the combat tab it will still white damage them.

----------


## Shodokan

> so aside from ppl arguing...has anyone got some decent profiles...or can anyone answer if GB profiles work with this please.


converted GB profiles work fine, just you cannot add the blacklisted nodes.

----------


## asdfowkw

Hello!

I have no idea how much time this would take or how hard it would be or how much time you have but i thought i ak atleast.

Is there any chance you could make a relogger for Sgather? including following features:


Multi Bnet AccountChar Select (1-10)Realm Select
A tip if you would make this is to make it write it to the config before starting wow.
It should also have the option to setup more then 1 bot.

Maybe check for DC / wow error / bot error once per minute and if any of this has happened. restart both wow and bot.

Thanks in advance !

Best Regards Asdfowkw. (p.s. i have an autoit script for another bot that works like a charm if you know anything about that i could send it to you and you could just remake that to work with sgatherer)

Love <3

----------


## thedramamine

Well, I finally figured out how to add BAD nodes to the profile of SGather:

1.- Download Lazybot (We will use it Just to get the coords of the BAD node)

2.- Log into your char and get near the BAD node, then go to Lazybot , click on the "Radar" tab, uncheck all the options and leave checked the option "Nodes".

3.- Go to the folder where you have the executable of Lazybot

4.- Search for a file named badNodes, DELETE it

5.- go back to Lazybot and click the button "Open Radar"

6.- You should be able to see the BAD node in the radar... LEFT CLICK IT... now the dot wich represented the BAD node should have vanished

7.- Go to the folder where you have the executable of Lazybot

8.- There should be a new file named badNodes, open it with notepad... you should see something like this:

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<Badlist>
<bad_location>
<name>Earthroot</name>
<waypoint>994.7361 -4608.823 23.33051</waypoint>
</bad_location>
<bad_location>

9.- Open your SGather profile with Notepad, go to the bottom till you find the line " <BlacklistedNodes>"
Now under that line, you should convert the coords from the badNodes that is shown upper to this format:
<BlacklistedNodes>
<Position>
<X>994</X>
<Y>4608</Y>
<Z>-23</Z>
</Position>


Please +Rep!!

----------


## Crusher1373

Why wont it Swope down to pick up herbs once i have a profile loaded in?

----------


## Selma

> Why wont it Swope down to pick up herbs once i have a profile loaded in?


Have you added the herbs to the items you wish to be gathered?

To add go to Settings tab > Specific items ... add type the herb/node name as in game, caps must be used in the right spots etc.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

works with cata? anyone has any profiles for 450+ ? ty

----------


## Selma

> works with cata? anyone has any profiles for 450+ ? ty


Yes, works with cata 

check out thread by mrshmugles - http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-profiles.html for 450+ , i have only used the Deepholm Minning so far, but works well.

----------


## DK1989

> works with cata? anyone has any profiles for 450+ ? ty


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2001834
has a deepholm route.

----------


## smokyson

here is the route that I made for twilight highlands. It may not go to every node on the map, but I made it using data from Gathermate. Made me 90 stacks of eternium while I slept.

2shared - download mytwilight.XML

+Rep if you like

----------


## xago

> Well, I finally figured out how to add BAD nodes to the profile of SGather:
> 
> 1.- Download Lazybot (We will use it Just to get the coords of the BAD node)
> 
> 2.- Log into your char and get near the BAD node, then go to Lazybot , click on the "Radar" tab, uncheck all the options and leave checked the option "Nodes".
> 
> 3.- Go to the folder where you have the executable of Lazybot
> 
> 4.- Search for a file named badNodes, DELETE it
> ...


Was gonna rep....until you asked for it.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

DL is not working


404 Not Found 
The resource requested could not be found on this server!
Powered By LiteSpeed Web Server
LiteSpeed Technologies is not responsible for administration and contents of this web site!

----------


## xago

Is there any way to disable the bot from auto blacklisting nodes that are underwater. KInda sucks when ur in Vash'jir.

----------


## RaZz0r

i keep getting the error that im missing a mesh file when i try to use the Deepholme profile dose anny one know where i can downlode the mesh?

----------


## hahajung

can someone reupload the latest file? link is down D:

----------


## Syltex

Hmm, any one having a issue with getting D/C after a while?
Or maybe becuse i speed+fly + noclip botting...

EDIT: Nop it´s the injection issue 100% sure.

----------


## Neeoo

downloadlink pls

----------


## YaroslavWoW

update coming? ty

----------


## Stufmenatooba

> Well, I finally figured out how to add BAD nodes to the profile of SGather:
> 
> 1.- Download Lazybot (We will use it Just to get the coords of the BAD node)
> 
> 2.- Log into your char and get near the BAD node, then go to Lazybot , click on the "Radar" tab, uncheck all the options and leave checked the option "Nodes".
> 
> 3.- Go to the folder where you have the executable of Lazybot
> 
> 4.- Search for a file named badNodes, DELETE it
> ...


There is another way that doesn't require a second program.

1) Have SGather open
2) Stand directly on top of the node you want to have blacklisted
3) Add as a Waypoint
4) Save the profile as whatever you'd like or save it as the profile you're currently using
5) Go to the Waypoint in the profile you just saved (it should be the last waypoint)
6) Copy he new waypoint and put it where you'd like to have it blacklisted

Remember to delete the waypoint if you saved it into your current working profile.

----------


## dippfury

download link dont work

----------


## chrissybaby

Doesnt semse like the Download link works. Anyone got the same problem ? <3

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Doesnt semse like the Download link works. Anyone got the same problem ? <3


yeah me bud

----------


## mushkin

> Doesnt semse like the Download link works. Anyone got the same problem ? <3


read through the post there are multiple reposted download links.

----------


## DK1989

http://www.filedropper.com/sgather

^.^ Just uploaded it. Not a ton of crap in the profiles but it all works.

----------


## Xelper

> Hmm, any one having a issue with getting D/C after a while?
> Or maybe becuse i speed+fly + noclip botting...
> 
> EDIT: Nop it´s the injection issue 100% sure.


With flyhack enabled (atleast the WHack flyhack) if it runs into any mobs that will root, stun, knockback, etc, etc. IE: Anything that impairs the movement of the character except for a daze you will get DCd. At least, that is my experience.

----------


## Neeoo

the bot doesn't loot - what i have to do?

----------


## Xelper

> the bot doesn't loot - what i have to do?


Turn on auto loot.

----------


## Neeoo

> Turn on auto loot.


thanks - and this bot is really undetected?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> thanks - and this bot is really undetected?


Right now it is.

----------


## DK1989

> thanks - and this bot is really undetected?


As of right now it is undetected but like I said, botting is against the ToS and nothing is 100% so you Bot at your own risk.

----------


## Yuuzikha

I've seen alot of people ask for profiles, check out http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-profiles.html.

----------


## thedramamine

> There is another way that doesn't require a second program.
> 
> 1) Have SGather open
> 2) Stand directly on top of the node you want to have blacklisted
> 3) Add as a Waypoint
> 4) Save the profile as whatever you'd like or save it as the profile you're currently using
> 5) Go to the Waypoint in the profile you just saved (it should be the last waypoint)
> 6) Copy he new waypoint and put it where you'd like to have it blacklisted
> 
> Remember to delete the waypoint if you saved it into your current working profile.



I thnik this is not going to work with undergound nodes, cuz in the XYZ coords, the Z coords won't be accurate. My method, even if it uses a 2nd program, works fine. PM if you have any problems

----------


## Syltex

Just curious, how many lua commands does the bot give? 
I notice wow response slower now then before. 

Example: 
When i move a item in my bag.
When i move my camera.

----------


## Rayme

any chance on ever getting an update from OP about Vash'ir for instance?
an option to look for underwater nodes aswell in vashír and use sea horse instead of flying mount?

----------


## asdfowkw

*Hello!

I have no idea how much time this would take or how hard it would be or how much time you have but i thought i ak atleast.**

Is there any chance you could make a relogger for Sgather? including following features:* 
*Multi Bnet Account**Char Select (1-10)**Realm Select*
*A tip if you would make this is to make it write it to the config before starting wow.
It should also have the option to setup more then 1 bot.

Maybe check for DC / wow error / bot error once per minute and if any of this has happened. restart both wow and bot.**

Thanks in advance !**

Best Regards Asdfowkw. (p.s. i have an autoit script for another bot that works like a charm if you know anything about that i could send it to you and you could just remake that to work with* *sgatherer)

Love <3*

----------


## xago

> any chance on ever getting an update from OP about Vash'ir for instance?
> an option to look for underwater nodes aswell in vashír and use sea horse instead of flying mount?


It does work in Vash'jir. I made a profile there earlier since azshara's veil is a gold mine. However it doesn't work in Kelp'thar forest for some reason, it will skip and blacklist all the nodes. You can still make a path for shimmering expanse and abyssal depths and it will gather nodes in there. But it's still easy to get stuck in corals or some shit.

PS and you can also use the seahorse mount just select it from the dropdown list in settings

----------


## qwerty2002

hey jujubosc hey buddy can u give me a DL to Sgather i bought your Whack and i only trust links from you. please and thankyou.

----------


## exan19

Here is a link to some profiles I've created today for skills 1-200 for mining and herbs.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2004198

----------


## DK1989

> Here is a link to some profiles I've created today for skills 1-200 for mining and herbs.
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2004198


Damn I would have loved you 2 days ago lol I made my own for those while I was leveling my DK by gathering only (+ archaeology for 3kxp/pop)

----------


## exan19

I assumed everyone was creating their own since I couldn't find any online, I thought I'd just share mine and save some people the time. Anyone got some for 200-300ish? DK1989 perhaps? I was about to make some, but finishing leveling my fishing first.

----------


## DK1989

> I assumed everyone was creating their own since I couldn't find any online, I thought I'd just share mine and save some people the time. Anyone got some for 200-300ish? DK1989 perhaps? I was about to make some, but finishing leveling my fishing first.


Nah I ended up going to 300 the old way in both herb and mining while doing archaeology. I can make one if you would like, but most of what I did was just laps around felwood then un'goro crater.

Edit: I read your post and saw people want it, so Ill finish it up here in a bit and post it ASAP.

----------


## intense3

> hey jujubosc hey buddy can u give me a DL to Sgather i bought your Whack and i only trust links from you. please and thankyou.


Right click the download link in the first post and choose "save as"

----------


## qwerty2002

didnt work.

----------


## DK1989

> didnt work.


Probably wont matter to you, but I uploaded mine on the last page, you can scan it all you want. Im on a fresh reformatted computer (reformatted 2 nights ago) and I downloaded his fresh copy. Only thing in there is my banktoons name with a ton of herbs/ore listed (outland/northrend)

----------


## Legionaire

> Probably wont matter to you, but I uploaded mine on the last page, you can scan it all you want. Im on a fresh reformatted computer (reformatted 2 nights ago) and I downloaded his fresh copy. Only thing in there is my banktoons name with a ton of herbs/ore listed (outland/northrend)


I tried your download and i get an error every time i try and attach the bot because wow says it had an access error. I'm sure this has to do with the bot not being up to date or something along those lines.

----------


## DK1989

> I tried your download and i get an error every time i try and attach the bot because wow says it had an access error. I'm sure this has to do with the bot not being up to date or something along those lines.


Did you run both WoW and the Bot as admin? That's the usual problem

----------


## psp219

I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN

I"m on Windows 7 Ultimate 64. Tried running bot in compatability mode for XP sp3 as well. I get this error when I tried to attach the bot to the Wow process
I am on .NET framework 4.0

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7292/wowerror.png

----------


## Legionaire

> Did you run both WoW and the Bot as admin? That's the usual problem



I tried that, doesn't help.

----------


## DexeN

> I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
> I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
> I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
> 
> I"m on Windows 7 Ultimate 64. Tried running bot in compatability mode for XP sp3 as well. I get this error when I tried to attach the bot to the Wow process
> I am on .NET framework 4.0
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7292/wowerror.png


same as you :/

----------


## jayzorsz

> same as you :/


"Experimental support for DX11 (can be enabled by passing '-d3d11' on the command line or adding SET gxApi "d3d11" to the Config.WTF file)."

Make sure you do not have the "-d3d11" on your WoW command line, also check your config.WTF file and make sure you don't have "SET gxApi d3d11" in it. This bot was only made for DX9 from the other posts I saw. I'm running W7 64-bit also

----------


## psp219

> "Experimental support for DX11 (can be enabled by passing '-d3d11' on the command line or adding SET gxApi "d3d11" to the Config.WTF file)."
> 
> Make sure you do not have the "-d3d11" on your WoW command line, also check your config.WTF file and make sure you don't have "SET gxApi d3d11" in it. This bot was only made for DX9 from the other posts I saw. I'm running W7 64-bit also


I looked in my config file and it does not have that line you specified nor is it added on to my wow shortcut property window..

----------


## DK1989

I had that problem and deleted my config.wtf and it magically worked for me. Might be worth a try for you. 

*NOTE: This will remove your WoW setting (windowed mode, size, etc.)*

Devilwalker also posted a few pages ago - 



> If im understanding previous posts, as im having the same problem, its because you are running wow in dx11
> 
> just change your wow shortcut to this
> 
> "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -d3d10
> 
> when you want to run in dx11 again just change it back to this
> 
> "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -d3d11
> ...

----------


## smokyson

Is this bot still undetectable as of todays restart?

----------


## CuT

> Is this bot still undetectable as of todays restart?


probably maybe

----------


## Gbo

This bot could use some druid love as in;
Flight form as mount
Only staying in flight form for herbing and not attacking back when a mob attacks you.
And I'd like to thank you for this SUPER NICE bot.

----------


## Saronite

why is the downloadlink not working? pls fix it

----------


## smokyson

> probably maybe


i'd just like to know cause i would rather not get banned  :Big Grin:

----------


## DK1989

I've used this bot for about 6 hours total today and *knock on wood* nothing has happened to me.

Also, heres a download of it. There is like one every 5 pages or so ^.^
http://www.filedropper.com/sgather

and I know the link still works cuz it was confirmed earlier lol

----------


## jereminion

where do you get premade profiles for this?


btw is that icon necessary theres porn all over the internet maybe you could not have it there for just a moment pervert

----------


## exan19

> where do you get premade profiles for this?
> 
> 
> btw is that icon necessary theres porn all over the internet maybe you could not have it there for just a moment pervert


I've collected some in this thread which should get u started, u can either make more of your own or check around the forums for a few more.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2004198

----------


## DK1989

> btw is that icon necessary theres porn all over the internet maybe you could not have it there for just a moment pervert


Take it to PMs instead of trying to hijack a thead.

Also, real mature to be name calling...

----------


## Rayme

any chance we get an option to make it 
- not skip underwater nodes
- mount on sea horse
- useable in Vash'ir

----------


## znuke

this looks nice and all... but everytime i hit run or start. it closes... lmfao any ideas

----------


## Rayme

> this looks nice and all... but everytime i hit run or start. it closes... lmfao any ideas


make sure you run the bot as Admin, also if youre on windows XP, run WoW as admin

----------


## qwerty2002

well i started using it yesterday i put it on it was 6am in the morning fell asleep at twlight mining ores woke up 1 rich MAN  :Big Grin:  awesome bot got like 400/430-525

----------


## Neeoo

The bot has worked all the day long for me, but since im in hyjal it didnt mount up and farm the ore, it fully ignores the ores - what is the problem?

----------


## Rayme

added Obsidium Deposit to the list? do you having azeroth flying skill?
also i make about 1000 elementium ores per night in uldum + about the same amount of Whiptails and Cinderblooms
when cata came out, i had 800g, now, 12 days later i have 80K gold + the alchemy mount AAAND my farming char is lvl 84 now, didnt kill a single mob or completed a single quest from lvl 80, just mining and herbing <3 love it 

great great bot!

----------


## Neeoo

sure, it flys in deepholm, but ignores the ores.
Do you mean the specific list? i dont have any items added in this list before.

----------


## Rayme

i suggest you try that then
also make sure you have Mining checked and not herbing

----------


## Batousan

Edit the Settings.xml in the directory you SG exe is in, edit the bottom part:

<GatherSpecificItems>
<string>Obsidium Deposit</string>
<string>Rich Obsidium Deposit</string>
<string>Elementium Vein</string>
<string>Rich Elementium Vein</string>
<string>Pyrite Deposit</string>
<string>Stormvine</string>
<string>Heartblossom</string>
<string>Whiptail</string>
<string>Cinderbloom</string>
<string>Twilight Jasmine</string>
</GatherSpecificItems>

Save it once edited and start the bot, it should now herb/mine all the new stuff. Unfortunately the bot won't blacklist objects it finds in this list like it does for the built in ones, although you can add them yourself using some methods mentioned a few pages back in this thread.

----------


## exan19

Make sure you add the ores that are from cata to the specific list.

Elementium Vein
Rich Elementium Vein
Obsidium Vein
Obsidium Deposit
Cinderbloom
Stormvine
Azshara's Veil
Heartblossom
Whiptail
Twilight Jasmine
Pyrite Deposit
Rich Pyrite Deposit

Thats my list so far. Am I missing any?

----------


## Neeoo

Rich Pyrite Deposit

----------


## exan19

> Rich Pyrite Deposit


fixed! thanks.. i might have flown past some -_-"

After using this bot for 2 days I think it is great and I maxed out all my farming professions and made a lot of money, thanks very much to the creator for releasing it for free.

I have one suggestion and one idea for the next version, which im not sure if its possible

Firstly, when an item is added as a 'specific item' such as cata items, it doesn't seem to blacklist them when they are underground/unreachable etc. which makes the bot look really bad at a bad node every time it passes. Maybe also an exclusion list if you're only after specific items?

Second idea would it be possible add a feature to delete the last visited waypoint, if there is one thats giving you problems. Possibly also supporting the feature to automatically link up a newly created waypoint with the 2 other closest ones rather than at the end of the profile, kind of like a dynamic waypoint system, which would be great customise profiles, and refine them so they are more efficient. If easier, a seperate program only to plot profiles with this functionality? Just an idea anyway.. i really have no idea how much work it would be. I hope it makes sense too, im a bit baked, haha.

----------


## Poisons

Link down.
 :Frown:  otherwise looks like a very solid nice bot.

----------


## DK1989

> Link down.
>  otherwise looks like a very solid nice bot.


http://www.filedropper.com/sgather

This is posted almost every 2-3 pages now lol

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Just posted 1.0.4, check first post  :Smile:

----------


## exan19

> Just posted 1.0.4, check first post


Thanks, trying it out now.

----------


## Estima

What about underwater gathering?Veil of azshara is a insane gold now

----------


## Romulis2000

cant extract files from yuour upload says its corrupt

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> cant extract files from yuour upload says its corrupt


re d/l <filler>

----------


## DK1989

> Just posted 1.0.4, check first post


Awesome! <3 u!

----------


## Rayme

awesome, anyone made Vash'ir profile yet?

----------


## Barriguita

Juju, thank you very much for this. I will try and if working, I would like to donate for your hard work.

Cheers

----------


## Rayme

Okay i already ran in to a problem.

The Abyssal Seahorse doesnt allow mounting when youre standing on the ocean floor, so after i herb or mine (standing on the ocean floor) it cant mount up again and i get the etrror messages. only when i press space bar (jump) once, so im not standing on the floor anymore it mounts up and continues on its way, is there a way to fix this please? (maybe when its trying to unstuck make it jump once?)

Also is it possible to deactivate the combat thing completely? so thatll it just ignore being attacked and herb anyway. try to continue its path.

PS
this is my Abyssal Depths profile, i find this to be the best place in Vash'ir (only use when near pc, gets stuck pretty often... stupid levels in vash'ir)
http://www.filedropper.com/abyssaldepths2

----------


## Itoo

Any possibility to use MOLL-E for engineers instead of having to pin point gadgetzan's?

----------


## Clones

Has anyone managed to get this working with druid flight form yet?

----------


## Dankify

Hey does anyone have a guide on how to set this up to grind kills to level? Please someone help i am brand new at botting. thanks!

----------


## DK1989

> Hey does anyone have a guide on how to set this up to grind kills to level? Please someone help i am brand new at botting. thanks!


This doesnt grind kills, thats a different bot. Thats like honorbuddy more than this one. This bot flys around and picks up herbs or mines ore. If it does happen to get in a fight it will run the spells you tell it to.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> This doesnt grind kills, thats a different bot. Thats like honorbuddy more than this one. This bot flys around and picks up herbs or mines ore. If it does happen to get in a fight it will run the spells you tell it to.


it doesnt even loot killed npcs

----------


## DK1989

> it doesnt even loot killed npcs


Correct, doesnt wanna waste bagspace on greys.

----------


## DexeN

> I had that problem and deleted my config.wtf and it magically worked for me. Might be worth a try for you. 
> 
> *NOTE: This will remove your WoW setting (windowed mode, size, etc.)*
> 
> Devilwalker also posted a few pages ago -



Okay it's working fince ! thanks u <3

The bot is still undetectable ?

----------


## Sychotix

no bot is undetectable.

----------


## DexeN

> no bot is undetectable.


Yes i know =(

----------


## Cyndaquil

Looks like a great bot so far.

Can somebody post your waypoint lists of different zones? to keep scrubs like me from creating bad ones that fly in circles for 10 minutes without finding one node.
I tried to make my own and it sucks xD

I guess i'm just taking the lazy way out. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## exan19

That really is the lazy way out... try here
Bot Maps And Profiles

Also i just wanna say after using this bot for 2 days, and 1 day at 525 professions, i already made about 15k. GREAT BOT.

Thanks!

----------


## Neeoo

a very nice feature would be that u get a message to ur iphone if anyone is whispering you or following you!

----------


## Rayme

Great great bot, it just sucks in Vashj'ir.
Almost impossible to use there with all the different height levels, itll get stuck anywhere... not possible to create proper profile

EDIT:
have been able to make, semi-decent profile, the biggest problem i run into is the fact that once standing on ocean floor, it is unable to mount up on Abyssal Seahorse. Easy fix would be to make it jump once during Un-Stuck, once floating, itll be able to mount and continue on its way.
http://www.filedropper.com/abyssaldepths5

----------


## Romulis2000

i cant find or make a profile that DOESNT get me killed im running a blood spec DK lvl 80 around hyjal which is lvl 80 zone...but dieing alot.ive spent like 500g in repairs has anyone got a profile with minimal mob interaction?

----------


## DK1989

> i cant find or make a profile that DOESNT get me killed im running a blood spec DK lvl 80 around hyjal which is lvl 80 zone...but dieing alot.ive spent like 500g in repairs has anyone got a profile with minimal mob interaction?


Don't forget other player's who are farming the nodes will kill you if they can, and the UI setup thats on the BoT usually wont win in PVP. I personally love the free honor off botters who are obvious. Although if you're sure its mobs you can always make your own route, its very easy to do. Then you can go where you want and you can be sure of the mobs you fight.

----------


## evreon

I ****ing love you man. Kudos to you!

----------


## perryjo21

im haveing some trouble opening up the sgather i keep getting a error when i start it up

----------


## Rayme

WHEN error THEN run as admin
IF os IS windows xp THEN run WoW as admin

----------


## Blazzeo

Will this one get you bannad or is it safe?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MontgomeryBurns

> Will this one get you bannad or is it safe?


Wondering the same.

And how (if someone knows) - How do you guys check if its detectable or undetectable?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Wondering the same.
> 
> And how (if someone knows) - How do you guys check if its detectable or undetectable?


look @ ammount people banned

----------


## DrWho1988

This bot doesn't seem to want to mine Elementium. Am I the only one having this problem?

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2004680

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> This bot doesn't seem to want to mine Elementium. Am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2004680


everything was ok 1 hour ago. did it happen just now?

----------


## DrWho1988

> everything was ok 1 hour ago. did it happen just now?


I have no idea. To be honest I haven't used the bot before today to farm in Uldum. It just flies right by all the veins, it doesn't even attempt to go down and mine them.

----------


## DK1989

So anyone seeing it go AFK and come back (auto un-afk by pressing anything) every 3-5 seconds after the bot runs for a few (10-15) min?

----------


## Syltex

Suggestion:
Option to flee for fly/speed-hackers.



> I have no idea. To be honest I haven't used the bot before today to farm in Uldum. It just flies right by all the veins, it doesn't even attempt to go down and mine them.


try to update the bot?

----------


## 72pixel

Thank you so much for update!

----------


## Estima

Little suggestion:
Can you make the checkbox like "vashjir farm" in bot?If this checkbox is cheked bot is simply send jump key to the wow and seahorse problem will be fine.

----------


## HI5

works great ^ ^

----------


## sibben

Works like a charm!<3
just wondering if there is any profile with Town Waypoints in some Cata areas?

----------


## DK1989

> Works like a charm!<3
> just wondering if there is any profile with Town Waypoints in some Cata areas?


People don't put in the town waypoints because if I am horde and put in a horde mailbox then you use the program...lets just say you would be very upset when you just get killed all night while the bots running and wake up to a repair bill and full bags. Just click Town Waypoint, go to a mailbox and click the add button. Then save and run!

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




> This bot doesn't seem to want to mine Elementium. Am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2004680


Yea it seems to not like Rich Adamantite Veins in Nagrand (havent tested elsewhere)

----------


## lalila

This bot is awsome! I just miss a few thins thing, support for druid flight form and being able to turn off the combat system so the bot just tries to flee (in flight form)

----------


## Elsarta

I just seem to have one problem, when running the bot it doesn't move my character. it works perfectly fine when holding down the moving forward key but thats not that handy to do  :Big Grin:  also autorunning doesn't help since it will just run on when the bot has landed to gather obviously =)
any help on this? I am new to this stuff =)

Edit: nvm, got it =)

----------


## Crusher1373

If You are having Troubles Mining/Herbing somthing Set it in Specific and it works fine

----------


## AtomX

Is there any chance for a good way for combat?

----------


## DK1989

> Is there any chance for a good way for combat?


...what? Select the action you want it to do and it does it lol




> If You are having Troubles Mining/Herbing somthing Set it in Specific and it works fine


Thank you very much! I forgot all about that lol

----------


## pwncakes55

the program starts to freeze when i try to choose my mount in settings, anyone know why?

----------


## frustkill

Please help me, when you run generates this error = (

http://i045.radikal.ru/1012/ac/d4fb28072984.jpg

----------


## Secalicious

so yea, doesn't mail items when bags are full, got mail list and town waypoint. and my paladin always gets raped. combat thing sucks. good bot tho, just wouldnt leave it on overnight

----------


## DK1989

> so yea, doesn't mail items when bags are full, got mail list and town waypoint. and my paladin always gets raped. combat thing sucks. good bot tho, just wouldnt leave it on overnight


I leave it almost every night and have never had a problem, it mails (haven't checked the repair thing) and I never get raped. Be sure you set it up properly, everything depends on your route.

----------


## evreon

You are a ****ING GOD.

Just a quick suggestion... the Combat tab is great and the bot works fine when a mob is attacking you - I just think another tab called 'Healing' would be awesome. You could set it so that the bot makes your character heal you when you are below a certain %, you could select which healing spell to use; similar to the combat spells feature. Only a suggestion, to make this bot even more awesome  :Smile: 

Keep up the fantastic work bro

----------


## DK1989

> You are a ****ING GOD.
> 
> Just a quick suggestion... the Combat tab is great and the bot works fine when a mob is attacking you - I just think another tab called 'Healing' would be awesome. You could set it so that the bot makes your character heal you when you are below a certain %, you could select which healing spell to use; similar to the combat spells feature. Only a suggestion, to make this bot even more awesome 
> 
> Keep up the fantastic work bro


What I do on my resto druid is cast rejuv first then moonfire/insect swarm then swiftmend and that keeps me topped off while I do a few wrath spams and it starts over. I've dropped a few elites with bot. (Not Cata Elites - This toon is still 80 (almost 81 from mining lol))

----------


## culdin

how is this bot doing in cat?

----------


## DK1989

> how is this bot doing in cat?


Its doing very well for me, just gotta get a profile you like for the zone.

----------


## pwncakes55

can anyone help me out? everytime i try to pick a mount in the settings the program freezes...

----------


## Lukeybear

Hey, Just wondering if it possible anyone knows a Bot or if this bot can do it.
Literally all i want is a bot to run killing anything in the path of 4 waypaths. 
Like the bot patrols a set area killing anything in it's way? ;(

----------


## vvvacevvv

> Hey, Just wondering if it possible anyone knows a Bot or if this bot can do it.
> Literally all i want is a bot to run killing anything in the path of 4 waypaths. 
> Like the bot patrols a set area killing anything in it's way? ;(


Try lazybot it also supports grinding

----------


## Notallme

It doesnt find the proccess for me so I can't attach. Any help?
Im running english client in Windows 7 x64

----------


## Syltex

> It doesnt find the proccess for me so I can't attach. Any help?
> Im running english client in Windows 7 x64





> can anyone help me out? everytime i try to pick a mount in the settings the program freezes...





> Please help me, when you run generates this error = (
> 
> http://i045.radikal.ru/1012/ac/d4fb28072984.jpg


1# Run as admin 
2# Run wow as admin
3# If the above doesnt work, install the lasted ".net".
4# reinstall sgather

----------


## Rayme

> 1# Run as admin 
> 2# Run wow as admin
> 3# If the above doesnt work, install the lasted ".net".
> 4# reinstall sgather


switch around 1 and 2 tho, first run WoW as admin THEN run the bot as admin
if youre playing on windows XP you have to run WoW as admin aswell for it to work

----------


## Fastnik

Hello Anyone made some good waypoints in Hyjal ? Please Pm Me! Or anything else i cataclysm.

----------


## silver27

Hey guys !! Can u tell me about Hunter combat ... need area for shooting arrows .. Pls let me know  :Smile:  awesome bot !! thanks !

----------


## xwinterx

okay. wanted to try this and SFisher out but neither will download for me. the download window pops up and it takes like a second to download to a corrputed archive. tried on two separate computers. anyone have this issue at all?

----------


## chicochido

Sgather did not work for me as of 12/22 4am central time. It might have been blocked by blizz?

----------


## Syltex

> Sgather did not work for me as of 12/22 4am central time. It might have been blocked by blizz?


Dont scare ppl up..
Atm im using it.

----------


## munccu

State: Roaming - And it doesn't move. If I put autorun (Press numlock) It starts to fly its route. When it finds a node, it lands on it and still walks on autowalk, and can't mine. Any help?

EDIT: Fix'd - Had to bind my up and down arrow key to move keys, I had them binded for zoom in and out  :Smile:

----------


## pwncakes55

i keep getting errors and i still cant pick my mount, it'll freeze. ive ran both as admin and installed the latest .net framework.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Hey guys !! Can u tell me about Hunter combat ... need area for shooting arrows .. Pls let me know  awesome bot !! thanks !


sorry but wtf??

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




> Hello Anyone made some good waypoints in Hyjal ? Please Pm Me! Or anything else i cataclysm.


hi friend.

Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## DK1989

> Sgather did not work for me as of 12/22 4am central time. It might have been blocked by blizz?


Works 100% for me, been running all night and currently still going strong as always. 





> Hey guys !! Can u tell me about Hunter combat ... need area for shooting arrows .. Pls let me know  awesome bot !! thanks !


Look at your range of your spells you are using and put that in the range box. Then click the dropdown box and select the abilities you wanna use (ie; serpent sting, arcane shot, steady shot, even your melee moves you you want.)

----------


## Syltex

Btw, the issues with not harvesting herbs.
Heres a solution, insert this in "Settings>Specific items..".
(The herbs are from classic > WOTLK)


```
Peacebloom
Silverleaf
Earthroot
Mageroyal
Briarthorn
Stranglekelp
Bruiseweed
WildSteelbloom
GraveMoss
Kingsblood
Liferoot
Fadeleaf
Goldthorn
KhadgarsWhisker
Wintersbite
Firebloom
PurpleLotus
ArthasTears
Sungrass
Blindweed
GhostMushroom
Gromsblood
GoldenSansam
Dreamfoil
MountainSilversage
Plaguebloom
Icecap
BlackLotus
Felweed
DreamingGlory
Terocone
Ragveil
FlameCap
AncientLichen
Netherbloom
NightmareVine
ManaThistle
TalandrasRose
Goldclover
AddersTongue
```

----------


## DK1989

> Btw, the issues with not harvesting herbs.
> Heres a solution, insert this in "Settings>Specific items..".
> (The herbs are from classic > WOTLK)


Nicely done but no spaces? Does it still work like that?

----------


## Syltex

> Nicely done but no spaces? Does it still work like that?


Yes. filter

----------


## DK1989

> Yes. filter


Very nice. Well then I took your list and made it so that you can put this as your *mailing list* and it will *mail* anything in World of Warcraft that is minable or herbable(?) lol You get what I mean, I leveled my DK from 58-70 (gonna be to 85!) from only herbing/mining using Sgather and so i wanted to just finish the list off. ^.^

Credit for first 3/4 the herbs goes to Syltex!

*Herbs*


```
Peacebloom
Silverleaf
Earthroot
Mageroyal
Briarthorn
Stranglekelp
Bruiseweed
Wild Steelbloom
Grave Moss
Kingsblood
Liferoot
Fadeleaf
Goldthorn
Khadgars Whisker
Wintersbite
Firebloom
Purple Lotus
Arthas' Tears
Sungrass
Blindweed
Ghost Mushroom
Gromsblood
Golden Sansam
Dreamfoil
Mountain Silversage
Plaguebloom
Icecap
Black Lotus
Felweed
Dreaming Glory
Terocone
Ragveil
Flame Cap
Ancient Lichen
Netherbloom
Nightmare Vine
Mana Thistle
Talandra's Rose
Goldclover
Adder's Tongue
Frost Lotus
Primal Life
Primal Mana
Eternal life
Cinderbloom
Stormvine
Azshara's Veil
Heartblood
Volatile Life
```

*Mines*


```
Copper Ore
Malachite
Shadowgem
Tigerseye
Tin Ore
Silver	Ore
Moss Agate
Iron Ore
Gold Ore
Citrine
Jade
Lesser Moonstone
Mithril	 Ore
Dark Iron Ore
Black Diamond
Blood of the Mountain
Truesilver Ore
Aquamarine
Citrine
Star Ruby
Thorium Ore
Black Vitriol
Arcane Crystal
Azerothian Diamond
Blue Sapphire
Huge Emerald
Large Opal
Star Ruby
Fel Iron Ore
Adamantite	Ore
Khorium Ore
Arcane Crystal
Azure Moonstone
Blood Garnet
Deep Peridot
Flame Spessarite
Golden Draenite
Living Ruby
Shadow Draenite
Primal Air
Primal Fire
Primal Shadow
Primal Mana
Cobalt Ore
Saronite Ore
Titanium Ore	
Bloodstone
Chalcedony	
Huge Citrine	
Shadow Crystal	
Dark Jade	
Sun Crystal
Ametrine
Eye of Zul	
King's Amber	
Majestic Zircon	
Cardinal Ruby	
Dreadstone	
Autumn's Glow	
Forest Emerald
Monarch Topaz	
Scarlet Ruby	
Sky Sapphire
Twilight Opal
Eternal Air
Eternal Fire
Eternal Shadow
Eternal Earth
Obsidium Ore
Elementium Ore
Pyrite Ore
Carnelian	
Hessonite	
Nightstone	
Zephyrite	
Alicite
Jasper
Demonseye
Ember Topaz
Amberjewel
Dream Emerald
Inferno Ruby
Ocean Sapphire
Volatile Earth	
Volatile Fire	
Volatile Water	
Volatile Air
```

Just making sure people understand this is for MAILING lol not under specific items.

I have this set as my mailing list(all of herbs/ore/gems) so I know it will hold it all! Let me know anything I missed!


------------------------------------------Added List--------------------------------------
Here is what I think is a list of everything in the game so if it helps to toss this in Specific items then it will be sure hit up everything, feel free!



```
Peacebloom
Silverleaf
Earthroot
Mageroyal
Briarthorn
Stranglekelp
Bruiseweed
Wild Steelbloom
Grave Moss
Kingsblood
Liferoot
Fadeleaf
Goldthorn
Khadgars Whisker
Wintersbite
Firebloom
Purple Lotus
Arthas' Tears
Sungrass
Blindweed
Ghost Mushroom
Gromsblood
Golden Sansam
Dreamfoil
Mountain Silversage
Plaguebloom
Icecap
Black Lotus
Felweed
Dreaming Glory
Terocone
Ragveil
FlameCap
Ancient Lichen
Netherbloom
Nightmare Vine
Mana Thistle
Talandra's Rose
Goldclover
Adder's Tongue
Cinderbloom
Stormvine
Azshara's Veil
Heartblood
Copper Deposit
Tin Deposit
Silver Deposit
Iron Deposit
Gold Deposit
Mithril Deposit
Truesilver Deposit
Small Thorium Deposit
Rich Throium Deposit
Ooze Covered Thorium Deposit
Fel Iron Deposit
Adamantite Deposit	
Rich Adamantite Deposit
Khorium Deposit
Cobalt Vein
Rich Cobalt Vein
Saronite Vein
Rich Saronite Vein
Titanium Vein
Obsidium Vein
Rich Obsidium Vein
Elementium Vein
Rich Elementium Vein
Pyrite Vein
```

----------


## xRaBBiTx

It is 12/22, 8:23PM EST, and SGather is not working for me suddenly. :[ I've farmed about 60,000g with this amazing thing so far..and I know how to have it set up. But now, when I try to run as admin, it just crashes. Is this happening to anyone else now suddenly?

----------


## DK1989

> It is 12/22, 8:23PM EST, and SGather is not working for me suddenly. :[ I've farmed about 60,000g with this amazing thing so far..and I know how to have it set up. But now, when I try to run as admin, it just crashes. Is this happening to anyone else now suddenly?


Actually it just did it to me about 15 min ago but I figured it was a freak accident. Ill be testing it again here soon to double check.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Semms to be working fine for me now. Musta just been a fluke. Ill report back if it crashes again

----------


## Legionaire

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)


This is the error i get when trying to run the bot, what am i doing wrong? thanks for any help given

----------


## Hod928

hello amazing bot, but i keep getting a error when i try to select my mount, it freezes up any advices!?!

----------


## Balla713

Keeps freezing when I try to select my mount. I've run both as Admins, downloaded .net 4, and reinstalled. Any ideas?

----------


## Linaril

i got question... will i get banned for using this?

----------


## Maxmaximus8

I really love this program !  :Smile:  thanks for sharing, makes much faster lvling from 70-80 as well  :Wink:

----------


## Terrorbrawl

This is what works for me for the mount issue.
1. Open WoW as admin
2. Log on to your server and character
3. Open Sgather as admin and attach that character
4. Go to the settings tab and click the down arrow for the Mount name
5. Click back to WoW
6. Alt+tab out
7. Click the down arrow again
8. Go back to WoW
9. Alt+tab out, but this time use your mouse wheel to scroll down to the correct mount and hit enter. You can also use arrow keys.

Hope this helps.  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

> i got question... will i get banned for using this?


Any botting is against the Terms of Service agreement most people just scroll through when you install WoW and can result in a banning of the account it is used with. This bot is currently not detected so as of right now the chances of a ban are slim, but as always bot at your own risk. As long as you don't run it more than like 8-9 hours a day at most your chances remain low. Anything over that and you run a higher risk.

----------


## Reyals

NVM the post found the problem in the thread.

----------


## wiirgi

Thanks for this nice bot! Currently leveling mining with it!
What was this bot written in?

----------


## MET3L

Great bot, one question when it turns it doesnt seem very human-like, is there anyway to slow the turning down

----------


## Legionaire

When i start it, it mounts up, flys up a bit and then just says roaming but doesnt do anything, help?

EDIT: figured it out by rebinding arrow keys

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Great bot, one question when it turns it doesnt seem very human-like, is there anyway to slow the turning down


nope its not possible

----------


## Kingaling07

I get this error when I try to start it up.



See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.RefreshProcess()
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.SelectProcess_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jeff/AppData/Local/Temp/b567f138213f400ebbd6cd22a04c9a19.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## shamshock

Is there any way of making this bot use Flight Form on a druid? As it would be alot faster for collecting and as i'm a herb miner, you can stay in Form to gather herbs.

Will +rep if any1 can help.

----------


## pwncakes55

so finally got it to work and after an hour i gotta say im very impressed!! keep up the good work!

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Is there any way of making this bot use Flight Form on a druid? As it would be alot faster for collecting and as i'm a herb miner, you can stay in Form to gather herbs.
> 
> Will +rep if any1 can help.


hi ill try to help

navigate to your bot folder, open file "settings". change line with " <MountName>Swift Red Gryphon</MountName> " to anything you want (change Swift Red Gryphon to Druid Form or w/e it's called)

let me know if helped

----------


## tomit12

Definite +rep. I jacked myself silly watching this thing work.

I've flipped through the whole thread though, is there anywhere I can find an explanation of setting up the town / selling / mailing thing? Don't quite understand where I'm supposed to make Town waypoints from/to etc.

Edit - Also, it says "Smooth Navigation," but it jerks from waypoint to waypoint. Probably something else I'm blowing setting it up, thought I'd ask.

Edit 2 - I think I just bumped JuJu up to Elite, grats!

----------


## shamshock

> hi ill try to help
> 
> navigate to your bot folder, open file "settings". change line with " <MountName>Swift Red Gryphon</MountName> " to anything you want (change Swift Red Gryphon to Druid Form or w/e it's called)
> 
> let me know if helped


Hi mate and tyvvm for the attempted help.

Sadly thought when I change it to Swift Flight Form, I get the error,

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

Over and over again : (

----------


## HI5

Report that issue to a GM in game, he will help you for sure.
Let us know if it works.

----------


## zvezper

the bot is not reading cata profiles

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Report that issue to a *GM* in game, he will help you for sure.
> Let us know if it works.


"Hey gm my bot aint working plz help xx lol thxbai"

Don't thing it'll work.

----------


## qwertydude09

[QUOTE=tomit12;2007620]
Edit - Also, it says "Smooth Navigation," but it jerks from waypoint to waypoint. Probably something else I'm blowing setting it up, thought I'd ask.



I have to agree, I keep getting jerking movements no matter what, can this be fixed with an update or do I have to deal with jerking movements?

----------


## tomit12

> "hey gm my bot aint working plz help xx lol thxbai"
> 
> don't thing it'll work.


wooooooooosh.

----------


## MurderBox

IMO, This* should* be in the elite section, people who don't provide exploits, or donate... really have no need for this... i can only imagine how many people are d/ling and not even commenting or anything... 

I may not contribute in threads, but that's why I donate.

----------


## scruffy20

i cant seem to figure out the waypoints to town feature. When my bags are fulll i send the items in the mail no problem. When my items are broken it goes to the mail and then skips the repair vendor. Can anyone clarify town waypoints?

[BOT] Items is broken, set return to town mode !
[BOT] Mount success !
[BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #525
[BOT] Switch to vendor waypoints !
[BOT] Mailbox found !
[BOT] Refreshing inventory ...
[BOT] Mail item : Lichbloom
[BOT] Mail items to : XxXxXxXxXx
[BOT] Mailing done !
[BOT] Hit last vendor waypoints !

----------


## Secalicious

I agree, move this and sfished to elite. One more thing. I can never get this or s fisher to run more than 6 hours, every morning i wake up alwayssss dc'd, check logs and ran for a good amount of time so im not complaining (maybe half). anyone know what is causing this?

----------


## exan19

> Originally Posted by tomit12
> 
> 
> Edit - Also, it says "Smooth Navigation," but it jerks from waypoint to waypoint. Probably something else I'm blowing setting it up, thought I'd ask.
> 
> 
> I have to agree, I keep getting jerking movements no matter what, can this be fixed with an update or do I have to deal with jerking movements?


You can try to make your own profiles with many waypoints, which looks really smoothe as the change in direction from 2 close together waypoints is minimal, however when the bot detects a node off your route its just going to go straight for it.




> I agree, move this and sfished to elite. One more thing. I can never get this or s fisher to run more than 6 hours, every morning i wake up alwayssss dc'd, check logs and ran for a good amount of time so im not complaining (maybe half). anyone know what is causing this?


you are probably getting reported and d/c'd or your internet connection drops out? I haven't had any issues using this for ~12+ hours while I watched TV, went out, had a nap, cooked dinner, and it was still farming. i do check it regularly to make sure im not being observed or whispered.




> the bot is not reading cata profiles


you are going to need to elaborate if you expect any help, how is anybody supposed to know what you mean, or take their own time to help you, when you can only be bothered typing 7 words.




> Report that issue to a GM in game, he will help you for sure.
> Let us know if it works.


this post is just useless, keep stupid thoughts like this to yourself

----------


## wiirgi

Very useful rep+ for you  :Smile:

----------


## virusoflife

Love the bot man and I hope you continue to update it!

----------


## Kellathon

Hi! I'm having a bit of a problem using this bot (and a couple others, always get the same problem...)
I load up WoW and the bot, attach the bot, and then start it...but it always D/Cs me after around 30secs, every time. This even happens with small bots/hacks like QuickTrack :S
I run them & WoW as administrator, but what am I doing wrong o_O

----------


## tapadixgold

This bot is amazing !!!

I've just one problem with the combat range... i'm a hunter, i've set it to 20 (yards) but when a mob comes my character don't move... Any tips ?

Thanks again for your work !

----------


## Archghost

*I got a Tiny Problem. Well, This bot does work fine, however when it comes to gathering the Minerals, 
Like Mining and ore, the Bot Doesn't pick up the Fel Iron Ore out of the Node. All he does is mine it, doesn't take the Fel Iron Ore, 
and just flys away. So is there anyway this could be fixed?*

----------


## shamshock

> *I got a Tiny Problem. Well, This bot does work fine, however when it comes to gathering the Minerals, 
> Like Mining and ore, the Bot Doesn't pick up the Fel Iron Ore out of the Node. All he does is mine it, doesn't take the Fel Iron Ore, 
> and just flys away. So is there anyway this could be fixed?*


You need to be more specific, what area are you mining in, have you tried re installing the bot?

I've downloaded this bot on 3 different computers and it mines and collects ALL ore always unless your bags are full.

----------


## Stinson

hey guys, i cant download it, can u give me some links pls? thx  :Smile:

----------


## Archghost

> You need to be more specific, what area are you mining in, have you tried re installing the bot?
> 
> I've downloaded this bot on 3 different computers and it mines and collects ALL ore always unless your bags are full.


Well I mined in Hellfire and it Minned the Ore, but it didn't collect anythign inside of it like the Fel Iron Ore. 
However, I started mining in Nagrand and ti did the same thing. I tried useign the Specifics to Mine, but that didn't help.
So, all it's doing is Mining but no collecting the Ore inside of it like Adamintite or Fel Iron Ore or anything else. So is there a way to solve this?

----------


## HI5

Add "Fel Iron Deposit" to specyfic items (settings -> specyfic items), or just check "Auto loot" in game (Game menu -> interface -> controls) - last checkbox . That will help, im 100% sure. And if it works, you can allways feel free to rep me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*exan19 go cry ;**

And "move to elite" its just stupid idea, sgather its comonly used, and you can find it everywhere on any other forums.

----------


## Archghost

Thanks Salos5  :Smile:

----------


## Rayme

> *I got a Tiny Problem. Well, This bot does work fine, however when it comes to gathering the Minerals, 
> Like Mining and ore, the Bot Doesn't pick up the Fel Iron Ore out of the Node. All he does is mine it, doesn't take the Fel Iron Ore, 
> and just flys away. So is there anyway this could be fixed?*


Settings, Interface, checkbox @ Auto loot

----------


## pwncakes55

> Settings, Interface, checkbox @ Auto loot


this. i had the same problem, this fixes it.

----------


## Stinson

guuyyys please link  :Big Grin:  its christmas  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

when im installating it, it needs activation key, wtf  :Frown:

----------


## DK1989

> guuyyys please link  its christmas 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------
> 
> when im installating it, it needs activation key, wtf


wtf are you doing? Didn't notice the link on the first page, then 1/2 hour later saying you need a key? Download the file from page 1. Open with like WinRar or something free. Run it as admin after you run WoW as admin and log into a toon...GG

Edit: Any more instructions of problems use the search function, this thread covers damn near everything about 5 -25times lol

----------


## kaliska

^ why dont you try not being a prick your whole post is useless and nothing but a flame


JuJu
still got the combat bug where you cant add spells twice with the same name
I am still able to add manually

This is really hard to use with a druid since you cant mount in shape lift form
so you have to combat without moonkin which kills deeps
we can however shape shift from moonkin to swift flight form  :Smile:

----------


## Satix

Is this bot still undetectable? Would love to make use of it while mats prices are through the roof on the AH.

----------


## DK1989

> ^ why dont you try not being a prick your whole post is useless and nothing but a flame


Yea because the entire 2nd half the post telling him/her the basic steps is really just a flame. Read shit before you try to be a hardass online. Chill out some.




> Is this bot still undetectable? Would love to make use of it while mats prices are through the roof on the AH.


As of now the bot is undetected but remember bot at your own risk. JuJu makes sure to post that every bot. ^.^ Enjoy

----------


## DarkDreth

I was wondering if there were any profiles that can be downloaded. I've made my own, but I'm afraid they may be very detectable. If there are none do any of you guys have some tips you could share with me about making profiles. Or maybe how to covert from lazybot to this one.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> when im installating it, it needs activation key, wtf


buy winrar

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




> exan19 go cry ;*


I think he tried to help you

----------


## HI5

DarkDreth, my tip - make as many waypoints as you can.

YaroslavWoW
i didint request any help  :Wink:

----------


## Satix

> As of now the bot is undetected but remember bot at your own risk. JuJu makes sure to post that every bot. ^.^ Enjoy


Thanks! Hopefully it stays that way haha.

----------


## DK1989

> I was wondering if there were any profiles that can be downloaded. I've made my own, but I'm afraid they may be very detectable. If there are none do any of you guys have some tips you could share with me about making profiles. Or maybe how to covert from lazybot to this one.


Bot Maps And Profiles
^Thats the sub-forum in Bots and Programs just for profiles. There are lots in there.




> Thanks! Hopefully it stays that way haha.


100% agree ^.^

----------


## lingua

hi what im doing wrong, it mounts, fly up and then just stays there and do nothing, but if i press "forward" button it finds node and mine it normally but still doesnt go on its own

----------


## DarkDreth

May I suggest for the next update that the bot automatically blacklists herbs that the bot gets stuck at. Another useful tool would be an alarm for when people PM you. The most important one may be that the bot automatically closes itself if a Blizzard GM starts to talk to you. That way you can claim to have not seen it when you logged off. Another good idea would to have the bot keep track of places that you die at often and blacklist herbs near those areas.

----------


## niGhTm4r3

I haven't found any info about how to set this up for a druid  :Frown: 

First of all, the flying form does't work, even when trying to manually edit the setting file, but thats not really the problem.
I cannot however get the combat system working as a feral, he keeps spamming cat form, which I guess is working as intended, but how can I make the bot not do that, preferably making it a priority combat system or maybe make actions repeatable for # of times so we can setup a rotation. Or even macro usage would be awesome as an alternative.

Thanks for the awesome bot nontheless, the gathering party is awesome.

----------


## DK1989

> May I suggest for the next update that the bot automatically blacklists herbs that the bot gets stuck at. Another useful tool would be an alarm for when people PM you. The most important one may be that the bot automatically closes itself if a Blizzard GM starts to talk to you. That way you can claim to have not seen it when you logged off. Another good idea would to have the bot keep track of places that you die at often and blacklist herbs near those areas.


The alarm and shut off ideals would be nice option buttons to toss in there but I LOVE the idea of blacklisting in places you die a lot. I manually blacklist them so in the end it works just takes a few too many deaths (since herbs/ore repop in diff areas and you can only blacklist if they are up)

----------


## Bugazi

Hmm since this bot combats for your, is it perhaps possible to set it to loot those it combats? Not doing so tends to look odd. I have a loot filter addon and have my game set to auto lot so I would get to very worried about this bot picking up crap items I dont want, but clothes, and voltiles, along with rares items would be nice.

----------


## Secalicious

Great bot just one problem. It absolutely will not mail. I press shift-b and every spot is occupied. It just keeps on mining and herbing but it will say inventory full. I have a town waypoint and "mail when bags are full" checked and a mailing list. What do i do to resolve this? I use those 34 slot herb bags but those fill up full so it should be mailing. Don't know if the special bags affect it or not.

----------


## Stinson

> wtf are you doing? Didn't notice the link on the first page, then 1/2 hour later saying you need a key? Download the file from page 1. Open with like WinRar or something free. Run it as admin after you run WoW as admin and log into a toon...GG
> 
> Edit: Any more instructions of problems use the search function, this thread covers damn near everything about 5 -25times lol


 wtf im doing? ok, i will explain, when i download the file from first page, it stop download in 75%, and write the erroe of archive, and there is only WoW.dll

So i was searching on net, and i find some russian version of it, and there i need some activation key, and i dont know it...

u got it? wtf im doing?

thx

----------


## silver27

anyone have a hunter for herb ??? combat melee suxx  :Frown:  help me if u know a better technic .. ty

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> wtf im doing? ok, i will explain, when i download the file from first page, it *stop download in 75%*, and write the erroe of archive, and there is only WoW.dll
> 
> So i was searching on net, and i find some russian version of it, and there i need some activation key, and i dont know it...
> 
> u got it? wtf im doing?
> 
> thx


perhaps you got bad connection

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




> anyone have a hunter for herb ??? combat melee suxx  help me if u know a better technic .. ty


set range to 20 in options

----------


## cof24

great bot !

I have some sugestions for future versions, I confess that not saw whole thread (too much for lazy boy  :Smile:  so if I was sayd before, sorry

- No druid form possible to use (or I'm noob and not saw it)
- Hunters no engage in combat if their pet attacked by mob.
- Unstaking option not work so well for specific situations (it should give up after some time - better to let wow logout than hitting wall for 5h  :Smile:  / other sugestion is to make feature to heartstone after critical stack and option to suspend bot or continue (we should have HS in gathering area in this case)

but generally GREAT WORK - easy for use and powerfull tool !

----------


## banzor

Hello. I'm getting some trouble with this bot. In windows seven 64x the program just stop responding when i try to setup the mount, so installed windows XP 32x and im getting the following error message when i try to open SGather.exe http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/658/errorqs.jpg
Anyone know what i'm doing wrong? lol

----------


## Stinson

finnaly downloaded it..but now i have another problem...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

when i load profile, and start botting, the bot just flying all around the location, but no gathering...  :Big Grin:  and i cross off the mine, in gathering..lol..whats with this?

----------


## silver27

I already know the range seting but ... is not moving back for shooting .... he just melee all the time  :Frown:

----------


## mustangs16

is there a way to make my mount swift flight form or aquatic form?

----------


## Secalicious

It still won't mail. I have tinkered with this thing forever. Bags are full it just wont stop gathering. Keeps saying Inventory Full. What do i do?

----------


## Cyndaquil

I agree with the above post, Great Bot. and the Druid issues...
I put Bear form on the combat tab, and it just spams it as if it were an ability rather than using it once.
Also the flight form would be a nice addition. It just looks weird watching a druid mount up to herb.

----------


## DK1989

> is there a way to make my mount swift flight form or aquatic form?


This has been covered a lot, look like 1-2 pages ago. People try to add command lines and it just won't work. For now you just have to either deal with using a mount of don't use the bot. Kinda all you got to choose from for now.




> It still won't mail. I have tinkered with this thing forever. Bags are full it just wont stop gathering. Keeps saying Inventory Full. What do i do?


Do you have a town waypoint set on the mailbox, not just by the inn or in town. Actually in front of or actually on the mailbox. The bot doesn't know where to go automatically to mail everything.

----------


## aaronreeves

Ok, Like alot of you I had problems with the mailing feature, but i was able to fix it using a bit of common sense. I will try to lay this out and plainly as possible to make it easy to understand and implement

First things first, have a profile loaded with waypoints, if you already have a decent mining regiment in place your good to go.

You will need to go to the "profiles" tab of the bot, and have the "town waypoint" button clicked, so that your editing/adding town waypoints

This is the important part: when your bags fill up the bot says "Oh snap bags full gotta go mail!" and it starts up what I call "go to town mode"

When this mode is activated it flys straight towards the first town waypoint, then to the second one, then third, so on so forth.

One of these MUST be directly next to a mailbox (close enough to mail), and of coarse the mailing tab must be set up correctly (there was a post in this thread with a list fo ALL mining/herbing tiems in the game, i use this so i can mail any and everything i pick up easily)

The way mine is set up is 4 town waypoints, one up above the center of the town so the bot can get TO the town easily without getting blocked by a wall or something, one RIGHT NEXT TO a mailbox, so it can mail, one next to a repairist to repair my gear and one back up above town so i can get back out easily.

do that, and your bot will have NO PROBLEM getting to a town, mailing and repairing and getting back out to gathering. Have fun!

----------


## mascondante

Not working for me like at all. I click attach and nothing happens. Tried restarting the program a few times. Same response.

----------


## DK1989

> Ok, Like alot of you I had problems with the mailing feature, but i was able to fix it using a bit of common sense. I will try to lay this out and plainly as possible to make it easy to understand and implement
> 
> First things first, have a profile loaded with waypoints, if you already have a decent mining regiment in place your good to go.
> 
> You will need to go to the "profiles" tab of the bot, and have the "town waypoint" button clicked, so that your editing/adding town waypoints
> 
> This is the important part: when your bags fill up the bot says "Oh snap bags full gotta go mail!" and it starts up what I call "go to town mode"
> 
> When this mode is activated it flys straight towards the first town waypoint, then to the second one, then third, so on so forth.
> ...


Exactly how I have mine setup! nicely said. +rep

----------


## Madss1337

Everything works fine, but the bot does not auto-approach it only goes to the node locations when i move myself. please solution

FIXED

Blind leecher i know, i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cyndaquil

> anyone have a hunter for herb ??? combat melee suxx  help me if u know a better technic .. ty


My hunter isn't a gatherer but i was wondering this myself. could you set Disengage up in the combat tab. 

then again there is always that chance you'll jump off a cliff with it lol

----------


## pinny

It was working fine, but now every time I go to attach it I get an error and wow closes. Anyone else?

----------


## Soulx20

I'm trying to use this on my druid with no luck, anyway to make it work with swift flight form?

----------


## DK1989

> I'm trying to use this on my druid with no luck, anyway to make it work with swift flight form?


Please read back a few pages. This problem as been covered multiple times.


*--------------------Message to all Druids-----------------------*
There is currently no public posted way to make this bot work with your flight form. Please use a mount or do not use the bot. Its that simple ^.^

----------


## mustangs16

this bot runs so smoothly! I can't believe it! I've been farming herbs all day and I am gonna be making bank!!! Lol the only con with this bot is the flight form for druids.

----------


## novaterors

When I open "Mount name" program fails. Why?

Greetings!

----------


## DK1989

> When I open "Mount name" program fails. Why?
> 
> Greetings!


We have no confirms on to fix this to my knowledge, seems to be coming in more and more. I've never had the problem so I can't fix it, but hang in there, with so many people having the same one someone will find out.

----------


## Arakkoa

> We have no confirms on to fix this to my knowledge, seems to be coming in more and more. I've never had the problem so I can't fix it, but hang in there, with so many people having the same one someone will find out.


Seemingly this is a problem with x64 operating systems. As the bot uses injection for retrieving the data, x64 works a little different on the assembly level.

----------


## DK1989

> Seemingly this is a problem with x64 operating systems. As the bot uses injection for retrieving the data, x64 works a little different on the assembly level.


That would make sense, I run 32bit since I'm not a fan of the 64bit programming (for good reason I guess lol) Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## awakeningosiris

the fix for mount selection issues is changing the display to windowed or windowed (fullscreen) mode,.. easy fix  :Smile: 

my issue at hand is running the bot randomly will stop working (I'll start it up and I'll just fly around) and if i reload everything (including program) the bot will just fly around without collecting whatsoever,.. even though it has worked before (ive mined quite a bit with seemingly nothing changed)

----------


## novaterors

> the fix for mount selection issues is changing the display to windowed or windowed (fullscreen) mode,.. easy fix


Fix does not work

Greetings!

----------


## awakeningosiris

window mode - pull sgather program up so that you have the game window up with sgather visable as well. i do windowed (fullscreen) make wow window main then alt + tab the sgather in so that both windows can be viewed then you can pick

----------


## novaterors

> window mode - pull sgather program up so that you have the game window up with sgather visable as well. i do windowed (fullscreen) make wow window main then alt + tab the sgather in so that both windows can be viewed then you can pick


Does not work.

It worked with 1.0.3 but 1.0.4 can not I make it work. 

(Use a translator, sorry for my English)

Greetings!

----------


## awakeningosiris

is anyone else having an issue with sgather? im thinkin it may of been fixed? flies around still but no gathering whatsoever been that way since 9am est for me

----------


## Bezalel

Hi, i am having a problem

I made my profiles with easy built-in Sgather tools
Profile is for mining with flying mount for Thorium ore.

It flys down to it, dismounts, mines, DOES NOT gather/loot ore, mounts , goes to another waypoint.....and repeats.

What i am doing wrong since it is not farming.?
Please help,
........if i can fix this, the bot is awesome.

----------


## Parrky

> Hi, i am having a problem
> 
> I made my profiles with easy built-in Sgather tools
> Profile is for mining with flying mount for Thorium ore.
> 
> It flys down to it, dismounts, mines, DOES NOT gather/loot ore, mounts , goes to another waypoint.....and repeats.
> 
> What i am doing wrong since it is not farming.?
> Please help,
> ........i i can fix this, the bot is awesome.


Turn on autoloot

----------


## DK1989

> is anyone else having an issue with sgather? im thinkin it may of been fixed? flies around still but no gathering whatsoever been that way since 9am est for me


Worked fine for me last night when I used it. Haven't tested today. After this BG Ill test again.

EDIT: Still works fine, just tested it.

----------


## MamaI

It doesnt support Windows 7?

----------


## DK1989

> It doesnt support Windows 7?


Yes it does, Im running Win7 (32bit) and its been running perfect for me since day 1

----------


## Bazos008

Hi Just a question about the SGather Bot

I just downloaded the program and downloaded a map for the Uldum mining zone
When I go to profiles and load the Uldum mining map for that and under the setting i put in the nodes i want it to mine and do all that
When i click on the start under the bot tab do i need to do anything after that like log out of the game and let the bot do the work or do i stay logged into the game and just afk

if I can get an answer for this this would be great

Thx

----------


## Laerez

I'm having an issue. I have the program opened through admin, the same with wow. However whenever I press START my character just sits there on his mount and does nothing at all. How do I fix it so that he moves on his own and I can just afk? 

Edit: Also whenever I do press start it will say "Gathering such and such" Then it will say "timeout error" and repeat itself, so idk.

----------


## Bezalel

> Turn on autoloot


where can i turn on autoloot?  :Smile:  cant find it

----------


## banzor

> where can i turn on autoloot?  cant find it


Interface > Controls > Auto Loot(last option)

----------


## Bezalel

> Interface > Controls > Auto Loot(last option)


thank you so much  :Smile: ....it works perfect  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmys96

Undetected and working like a charm! <3 you!

----------


## Bezalel

what do you think, what would be max limit before being detected...maybe 2hours boting?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> what do you think, what would be max limit before being detected...maybe 2hours boting?


Hi. Warden (Blizz anti-hack) doesn't detect it. You can only be reported by players.
You can bot 72 hours and get nothing; You can bot 1 hour and get reported by few players (=investigation started, found guilty -> banned)

Bot on your own risk. It's always safer to create 2nd account if you in fear of losing main char.

----------


## banzor

> When I open "Mount name" program fails. Why?
> 
> Greetings!


I found a solution. Currently running Win 7 64x build 7600 that's what i did to fix my problem:
Right Click SGather.exe > Compatibility > Check "Run As" and select Windows XP (Service Pack 3) also select "run as administrator". This will fix your problem.

----------


## Laerez

I'm having an issue. I have the program opened through admin, the same with wow. However whenever I press START my character just sits there on his mount and does nothing at all. How do I fix it so that he moves on his own and I can just afk?

Edit: Also whenever I do press start it will say "Gathering such and such" Then it will say "timeout error" and repeat itself, so idk.

----------


## Arakkoa

> I found a solution. Currently running Win 7 64x build 7600 that's what i did to fix my problem:
> Right Click SGather.exe > Compatibility > Check "Run As" and select Windows XP (Service Pack 3) also select "run as administrator". This will fix your problem.
> 
> +rep plz if this fixed your problem!


Attempted, didn't work.

----------


## banzor

> Attempted, didn't work.


That's a solution only if you Sgather freezes up when trying to select the mount :P

----------


## fireicexxx

Still an amazing bot thanks for this +rep

----------


## deppjones21

> Hi Just a question about the SGather Bot
> 
> ...
> When i click on the start under the bot tab do i need to do anything after that like log out of the game and let the bot do the work or do i stay logged into the game and just afk
> ...


The bot reads your position and sends commands to WoW. So of course WoW has to run with your character logged in!

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




> That would make sense, I run 32bit since I'm not a fan of the 64bit programming (for good reason I guess lol) Thanks for clearing that up.


I'm running SGather on Windows 7 x64 and WoW in windowed mode w/o any problems.

----------


## Bazos008

Ok when I am logged into the game and Hit the Start button after loading the Uldum Mining Profile nothing happens am I still doing something wrong?

----------


## Sychotix

> Ok when I am logged into the game and Hit the Start button after loading the Uldum Mining Profile nothing happens am I still doing something wrong?


Is it turned on? Yes?
Did you click the rest of the setup options and choose what you want, such as what mount you want to use? No? Well, then do it.

----------


## wolfeater2010

How obvious is this bot?

I mean, i was just using it, it doesnt use the mouse to move, it completely changes angles when turning etc.... Like is this completely obvious to Blizzard? Or does this not get picked up on, its just very unhuman like....

Has any1 else used this alot with these same problems and their accounts have actually been safe?

----------


## Laerez

You guys give shitty feedback.

----------


## Sychotix

> How obvious is this bot?
> 
> I mean, i was just using it, it doesnt use the mouse to move, it completely changes angles when turning etc.... Like is this completely obvious to Blizzard? Or does this not get picked up on, its just very unhuman like....
> 
> Has any1 else used this alot with these same problems and their accounts have actually been safe?


most people don't notice the instant change in direction. It generally looks alot more fluid-like to other players.

----------


## HI5

> Hello. I'm getting some trouble with this bot. In windows seven 64x the program just stop responding when i try to setup the mount, so installed windows XP 32x and im getting the following error message when i try to open SGather.exe http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/658/errorqs.jpg
> Anyone know what i'm doing wrong? lol


Instal lastes wersion of Microsoft Framework (ill punch you if you will ask me "where i can get it from" -> google).

----------


## frostwolf84

How do you export your routes from the Routes addon? Ive looked everywhere and cant find how to.

----------


## shockyou

> what do you think, what would be max limit before being detected...maybe 2hours boting?


Person already answered but you can go as long as you want without getting banned. As long as the program isn't picked up by Blizzards Anti-hacking software, you can bot for as long as you desire without getting caught. I myself botted for 10 hours today, came back home to find it still running and my bags full of ore  :Big Grin: 
So, I am pretty much proof that this is undetectable as long as no one is reporting you!
One tip for the bot, make sure you have WoW as the window your computer is assigned to. (DON'T MINIMIZE WoW OR LEAVE YOUR COMPUTER ON INTERNET EXPLORER WHEN YOU AFK!!!) You're computer will go into its sleep mode and the bot will stop working.
Happy Botting!

----------


## silver27

Need Vashj'ir profile pls !!! Bot is perfect .. just need a little timer to close your game after ....  :Smile:

----------


## nude

Testing it atm, appears to be working great. 
Please update it to work with Druid flight form.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Allaway

Alright I have been viewing this thread and I feel compelled to say that, THIS COULD BE DETECTED. I am not saying it is, just saying it could be. Many people are saying that it is not detected but in reality these people do not know what they are talking about. Just because you have not been banned does not mean it is not detected. Blizzard uses banwaves to ban people. So stop saying it's not detected just because you have not been banned. You don't know.

----------


## muffemod

Doesn't work out the box :Frown: 

Running as admin / windows 7 / dot net 4

[BOT] Player is a Warrior level 85 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

State: Roaming

No action in game just stands there idle.

----------


## osto

> Doesn't work out the box
> 
> Running as admin / windows 7 / dot net 4
> 
> [BOT] Player is a Warrior level 85 !
> 
> [BOT] Bot is ready to use !
> 
> State: Roaming
> ...



Getting same problem, was working for a week then today. Nothing. Did not change any settings or profiles at all. No computer updates or new hardware/software installed at all.

----------


## Sp4rh4wk

> Getting same problem, was working for a week then today. Nothing. Did not change any settings or profiles at all. No computer updates or new hardware/software installed at all.


+1 same error here

----------


## Bazos008

well when I go to click on the mount it just gives me an error so i cant choose one and yes I have every setting correct

----------


## qwerty2002

hey juju can u make a payed verison increase the warden protection make a noise when wispered make professional profiles for paying only. etc id be willing to pay $50 a month  :Big Grin:  ive already made $40 in 3 days of farming. its god dam awesome

----------


## foca2010

fixed my issue

----------


## heerke

I keep getting Dc'd after 1-2 hours.
Anyone knows how to solve this?

----------


## Bazos008

For the error When i go to choose my mount its saying 

"Unhandled exception has occurred in you app. If you click Continue the app will ignore this error and attempt to continue, If you click Quit the app will close immediately.

Object reference not set to an instance of an object

----------


## Janneboi

Hi guys!

Im new here on mmowned!

I just downloaded the bot, got all the help from my mate, but i have 1 H.U.G.E problem that makes the bot not working!

When i start the bot, everything goes smoothly, when he is mounted on my Flying mount, he aint moving "automatically" if i push "Numlock" so he flys/runs forward, he follows the route.

Everything works, except of the fakking automatically "flying" with the mount towards the mines. This is realy frustrating since i've tried it all day different things, but nothing happens.

anyone know what to do? Please help me!  :Smile: 

It also says if i keep spamming the "start" button:

System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)
vid MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()
vid MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

----------


## appelkompot

i've got a problem to,
The bot works fine, it flies to the herb.
it even opens up the herb, but it doesnt grab the items.

 :Frown:

----------


## drinkcup

I need help , when trying to download this or Sgather fish i get a error when trying to unzip it, i have even changed versions of Zip programs to attempt to fix this problem, It says the file archive is not there pelase help

----------


## mustangs16

> i've got a problem to,
> The bot works fine, it flies to the herb.
> it even opens up the herb, but it doesnt grab the items.


Turn auto loot on in the interface that will do it for ya

----------


## asher13

Is there a compatibility issue with vista? (yeah yeah know vista sucks. Don't have a choice.) My game keeps crashing whenever I try to run it with the bot.

----------


## Noish

Works as a charm! +rep

----------


## osto

For all the people who are having a problem with the bot starting up but not working correctly. For example you start and the bot mounts flies up but does not move or harvest. All you need to do is reset your wow keybindings to the default settings from the wow menu and it should work.

----------


## hard

what are the risks of getting caught using this bot in retail? i mean ofc if you use it for like 2-4hrs a day

----------


## lilwiccaseba

> what are the risks of getting caught using this bot in retail? i mean ofc if you use it for like 2-4hrs a day


 It says in the first post it's undetected. Use at your own risk.
^ That's exactly what you should do.

If a GM whispers you & you don't reply, that increases the chances of getting caught.
Get an addon or a bot or something that closes the game if someone other than guildies/friends whispers.

----------


## hard

> It says in the first post it's undetected. Use at your own risk.
> ^ That's exactly what you should do.
> 
> If a GM whispers you & you don't reply, that increases the chances of getting caught.
> Get an addon or a bot or something that closes the game if someone other than guildies/friends whispers.




ye but since some time has passed form the creation of the bot i wanted to check again. ye for the wispers i can code a little script myself

----------


## DK1989

> what are the risks of getting caught using this bot in retail? i mean ofc if you use it for like 2-4hrs a day


I use it for around 8-9 hours a night and *knock on wood* I have been using this almost 2 months now and nothing has happened. Although the risk is a perma ban on the account.

----------


## raskemenn

Seems like I found a bug that kinda is annoying when I use it in Kelp'Thar Forest. When you are on the bottom of the sea, you cant mount the Abyssal Seahorse and then the bot refuses to continue. Any ways to add that the bot will press space every time its going to mount?

----------


## Batousan

> Seems like I found a bug that kinda is annoying when I use it in Kelp'Thar Forest. When you are on the bottom of the sea, you cant mount the Abyssal Seahorse and then the bot refuses to continue. Any ways to add that the bot will press space every time its going to mount?


If the bot would let you specify a command / macro rather than just choosing from the mounts on your toon it might be possible with a macro like:

/run JumpOrAscendStart()
/cast Bronze Drake

But currently I don't see any way around it..

----------


## Bugazi

> hey juju can u make a payed verison increase the warden protection make a noise when wispered make professional profiles for paying only. etc id be willing to pay $50 a month  ive already made $40 in 3 days of farming. its god dam awesome


If your gonna pay that much, why not just buy honorbuddy lifetime? Its a much more capable bot. It loots and you cant set custom classes, log out times, idle times etc. Much more options and as soon as I can afford the price tag I plan to grab a lifetime sub.

----------


## ryuu-00

I'm having a problem with the program. I can set up all the options, it's just when i go to select my mount, it comes up with a blank box and then freezes.

I have tried opening with compatibility XP SP3 and running while admin.

Windows 7 x64


----

----
As soon as i click that down arrow i get that little blue box and it will not disappear and i have to close the program via task manager.

----------


## drinkcup

> I need help , when trying to download this or Sgather fish i get a error when trying to unzip it, i have even changed versions of Zip programs to attempt to fix this problem, It says the file archive is not there pelase help


Can someone please help me with this as i'd really like to test it as i have a lot of issues with lazy bot... thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




> Can someone please help me with this as i'd really like to test it as i have a lot of issues with lazy bot... thanks in advance


Have tried on my work pc to extract . cant get it working please advise, have tried win RAR this time to extract files

----------


## Spherical

Very good.

Had to run as admin, and everything works fine.

Thank you.

----------


## Trivouille

Yeah, works perfecty, thanks.
But, if i want use the http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-recorder.html tu do my own paths, wich format have i to use for save ?
And, via edit settings file, can i make the bot using a spell more than one time per rotation ?

(sorry for english, i'm french  :EEK!: )

----------


## andreaskosmetisko

anyone have problems gathering in Vash"ir with herbs, its goes to the ground and then cant mount back on Seahorse, can it be fixed somehow ?:P

thanks

----------


## reborn6303

@ ALL the advocates of this injection bot

All I can pretty much say is enjoy losing your account during the next ban wave, with my experience with warden it pretty much never fails at detecting injection based modifications to game data so it is only a matter of time, as it always seems to be the case with warden before the banwave hits.

I although I cannot discredit the effectiveness of this particular bot, I would strongly recommend players who are in the least bit interested in keeping their accounts to avoid using it.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> @ ALL the advocates of this injection bot
> 
> All I can pretty much say is enjoy losing your account during the next ban wave, with my experience with warden it pretty much never fails at detecting injection based modifications to game data so it is only a matter of time, as it always seems to be the case with warden before the banwave hits.
> 
> I although I cannot discredit the effectiveness of this particular bot, I would strongly recommend players who are in the least bit interested in keeping their accounts to avoid using it.


thank you capt obvious

----------


## reborn6303

A lot of the people who are using this bot are new to the botting/program scene (proven by the amount of people struggling to set this up...) so no, its not 'cpt obvious', smartass.

----------


## Spherical

I don't really understand 'injection based mods'.

Is it likely to be picked up at all?

As the poster above stated, first time botter here - not really keen on losing my account either.

Edit:

Quote from first post; 

1.0.3 :

- Added : Wow 4.0.3a 13329 support.
- Added : "No mount" in mount list, use it only if you have fly hack .
*- Modified : It will use keyboard input instead of injection for moving, arrow key + space.*

- Does that mean it's not injection now ?

----------


## reborn6303

Injection cheats are cheats that inject a .dll file into WoW to change certain things withing the system files. Allowing for things like fly hacks, or allowing the bot to collect all kinds of secret information.

----------


## Spherical

> Injection cheats are cheats that inject a .dll file into WoW to change certain things withing the system files. Allowing for things like fly hacks, or allowing the bot to collect all kinds of secret information.


Alright thanks, so is this bot using that method ?

----------


## Itoo

Well, some people may not know what mechanics are required to make such a bot. Thus warnings are always welcome if it can inform those who still didn't know at this point.

----------


## wowmachackerz

Great bot, good job!
no bugs or problems found yet 
+Rep

----------


## pawseh

Ok as you see I get this when I Attach my character to the Sgatherer bot and for some reason when I click continue I pass into the program but when Iam going to click on what mounts Iam going to use it wont work. And in general when I have loaded the profile for H and Mining from 1-75 Herbing and mining so in theory everyone should work please solve this because I just dropped 450 JC for Herbing.

----------


## Spherical

Same thing happened to me.

Click on 'Run as admin'

And it should be fixed.

You will know because when the Bot launches it will say in the window:

'*** is 84 warrior'
'Bot is ready'

Worked for me.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

or if you are not fully logged in it will say 
"Player is disconnected"
"Bot is ready"

In which case just ignore that and continue as you normally would.

----------


## dippfury

can you add a ignore combat function? because I use WHack to farm underground and when I get into combat the bot stops underground and just sits until its afk

----------


## Sychotix

I think its so funny that people "farm underground" =P It works just the same if you don't.

----------


## MurderBox

Really wish this thing would be elited of some sort.. so many leechers.

----------


## bloodshed794

Any confirm for Cataclysm .... I bet it does work, just confirmation ...

EDIT :: Best free thing I have ever used. Not to be an ass, but you should put a donate tab on that. This saved so much money from gatherbuddy. +Rep!!

----------


## YaroslavWoW

anyone keeps having dcs??

----------


## grkvirus

is there an article somewhere here on starter info, for example where do i even save the sgather in my wow folder? it's a .rar =( sorry

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> is there an article somewhere here on starter info, for example where do i even save the sgather in my wow folder? it's a .rar =( sorry


its an exe not an addon.extract where you want and run with wow

----------


## grkvirus

> its an exe not an addon.extract where you want and run with wow


then i guess there must be some problem with the link because i DL it in 2 seconds and its a .rar not an .exe help?

sry again

----------


## nikolis17

Hello,

I have a couple noob questions.

I've read a few pages claiming that this is an injection-based bot. However, I read in the changelog that movement is now keyboard/mouse based, rather than using an injection method. What exactly does this mean, and does that mean that this bot is no longer using an injection method to function? If it is, could I get a brief explanation how injection is being using and what it's being used to do?

I've tried MMO-Mimic, which is a subscription-based bot. I'd rather use a free one, of course, but if there's more security in terms of using a paid for one, then I'd go that route. However, running MMO-Mimic's Silverbolt bot, then running SGAther, there's a very, very noticeable difference in terms of quality. SGather is simply amazing. It's handling flying and mining/herbalism so very well that I'm stunned. I tried MMO-Mimic first, and I was just running into issue after issue, plus it didn't seem to like flying very much at all. SGather is zooming after to each node with absolutely no difficulty or management at all.

Is this because SGather is using a different/more intrusive means of automation (such as injection)? I'm not very keen on botting or how it's done behind the scenes, but why is Sgather so much better than a subscription based bot? And which one would you recommend I continue using. I'd like to keep my account from getting banned, but I realize you run the risk either way. However, which bot would be less "obvious" and safer to use?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> then i guess there must be some problem with the link because i DL it in 2 seconds and its a .rar not an .exe help?
> 
> sry again


extract files from rar in folder and open exe from there,then foll insctructions

---------- Post added at 04:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------




> Hello,
> 
> I have a couple noob questions.
> 
> I've read a few pages claiming that this is an injection-based bot. However, I read in the changelog that movement is now keyboard/mouse based, rather than using an injection method. What exactly does this mean, and does that mean that this bot is no longer using an injection method to function? If it is, could I get a brief explanation how injection is being using and what it's being used to do?
> 
> I've tried MMO-Mimic, which is a subscription-based bot. I'd rather use a free one, of course, but if there's more security in terms of using a paid for one, then I'd go that route. However, running MMO-Mimic's Silverbolt bot, then running SGAther, there's a very, very noticeable difference in terms of quality. SGather is simply amazing. It's handling flying and mining/herbalism so very well that I'm stunned. I tried MMO-Mimic first, and I was just running into issue after issue, plus it didn't seem to like flying very much at all. SGather is zooming after to each node with absolutely no difficulty or management at all.
> 
> Is this because SGather is using a different/more intrusive means of automation (such as injection)? I'm not very keen on botting or how it's done behind the scenes, but why is Sgather so much better than a subscription based bot? And which one would you recommend I continue using. I'd like to keep my account from getting banned, but I realize you run the risk either way. However, which bot would be less "obvious" and safer to use?


i like sgatherr.end of story

----------


## Delecian

This has to be the best program ever. End story. BUT Yesterday I ran into a problem. I have used most of its functions flawlessly and consecutively until the patch Tuesday. I don't know if it changed anything but the only other thing I did was install MrFishit + the 2 required updates vcredist_x86 and dotnetx40 framework, then ran WoW as admin. The error I get now is similar to the one you get if you don't run sgather as admin but it doesn't let me continue. I attach the character and it instantly opens an unhandled exception. "Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed. Version= 1.0.3262.20709. Culture = neutral. PublicKey Token=null' or one if its dependencies. This assembly is built by a runtime newer than the currently loaded runtime and tan not be loaded. I can't browse the details as it is grayed out. The windows "Program has stopped working check online for a solution or close the program" box pops up with it. Any ideas? 



Okay ... So I deleted the 5 files associated with MrFishit and it works again. Maybe because I had both programs with both of their dll\key files on my desktop lol ?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Hello,
> 
> I have a couple noob questions.
> 
> I've read a few pages claiming that this is an injection-based bot. However, I read in the changelog that movement is now keyboard/mouse based, rather than using an injection method. What exactly does this mean, and does that mean that this bot is no longer using an injection method to function? If it is, could I get a brief explanation how injection is being using and what it's being used to do?
> 
> I've tried MMO-Mimic, which is a subscription-based bot. I'd rather use a free one, of course, but if there's more security in terms of using a paid for one, then I'd go that route. However, running MMO-Mimic's Silverbolt bot, then running SGAther, there's a very, very noticeable difference in terms of quality. SGather is simply amazing. It's handling flying and mining/herbalism so very well that I'm stunned. I tried MMO-Mimic first, and I was just running into issue after issue, plus it didn't seem to like flying very much at all. SGather is zooming after to each node with absolutely no difficulty or management at all.
> 
> Is this because SGather is using a different/more intrusive means of automation (such as injection)? I'm not very keen on botting or how it's done behind the scenes, but why is Sgather so much better than a subscription based bot? And which one would you recommend I continue using. I'd like to keep my account from getting banned, but I realize you run the risk either way. However, which bot would be less "obvious" and safer to use?


Mimic, seriously  :Big Grin:

----------


## mmobeast

Hello, I want to thank the OP for a great bot. Best I've used in a long time. I was hoping if there was a way to override the default stuck behavior? The reason I ask is I use this bot in vashj ir and for the most part I don't get stuck. But every once in a while I get stuck during the mounting and all that is needed is a jump. Maybe even a check box on the form or an app.conf setting to perform a jump instead of the normal move and turn would be great!

Again, thanks for a supper application!

----------


## Slexxx

you made it possible for me to obtain vial of the sands... I<3U

----------


## kaelzen07

Problem: everytime i try to put a mount on in the settings it stops responding, am i doing something wrong?

----------


## Giony

does this only work with a flying mount? i want to use it on a lvl 36

----------


## Phubby

Every time i click the "Mount Name" box, the bot freezes and then crashes.. anyways i cant get it working.. any help please  :Smile: 

EDIT:

I figured out half the part, i had WoW In "DirectX 11" so it didn't work, but i changed, and it works EXCEPT it doesn't move on its own, it does follow waypoints (if i hold "W"), and mine, and re-mount, and everything  :Smile: 

Any ideas how to make it "move"

----------


## nikolis17

> i like sgatherr.end of story


Wow, you were of absolutely no help at all. Thanks.




> Mimic, seriously


I'm a little surprised. As the creator (I assume) of this bot, I would have thought you'd would have answered the simple questions instead of mocking me for looking at other alternatives. My basic inquiry was to the whether or not this bot was using an injection based method of functioning. Reading through the first few pages, and some of the last ones, you can see that SGather was using an injection method. However, in the changelog, it states that it now uses a keyboard/mouse simulation for movement, rather than injection. Does that mean that injection is completely out of the picture, or did this pertain to movement _only_? I think it's a fairly simple and honest question.

The bot works great, and I appreciate the hard work you spent on making it.

----------


## DK1989

> Wow, you were of absolutely no help at all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little surprised. As the creator (I assume) of this bot, I would have thought you'd would have answered the simple questions instead of mocking me for looking at other alternatives. My basic inquiry was to the whether or not this bot was using an injection based method of functioning. Reading through the first few pages, and some of the last ones, you can see that SGather was using an injection method. However, in the changelog, it states that it now uses a keyboard/mouse simulation for movement, rather than injection. Does that mean that injection is completely out of the picture, or did this pertain to movement _only_? I think it's a fairly simple and honest question.
> 
> The bot works great, and I appreciate the hard work you spent on making it.


If you appreciate it then why do you give him so much crap? Just a simple and honest question ^.^


Also, I don't understand how soo many people are having issues with this bot. I have used it since he tossed it out and never had any problems with it. I have even leveled a DK from 60 to 84(almost 85) with this bot only herbing/mining. Love the bot.

Anyone with the mount issue, here is what someone already posted a few pages ago.



> I found a solution. Currently running Win 7 64x build 7600 that's what i did to fix my problem:
> Right Click SGather.exe > Compatibility > Check "Run As" and select Windows XP (Service Pack 3) also select "run as administrator". This will fix your problem.





> does this only work with a flying mount? i want to use it on a lvl 36


Yea sadly its only flying mounts but it does work with flyhacks and things like that I'm told (never used em)

----------


## TomDose

Work Perfectly !!
Thanks a lot!  :Smile: 
Peace

----------


## ThePettsoN

Love this bot, earned me some nice cash with this :>
anyway, i'm having some problems while i'm farming in vashj'ir. If you hit the botton you can't mount your seahorse so adding a simple jump if the bot cant mount would solve this.

----------


## Bladecorpse

How to move?

----------


## DK1989

> Love this bot, earned me some nice cash with this :>
> anyway, i'm having some problems while i'm farming in vashj'ir. If you hit the botton you can't mount your seahorse so adding a simple jump if the bot cant mount would solve this.


Yea that's the same thing a few people are running into. I'm sure he will fix that on the next one.




> How to move?


You do not move, once you set it up. The bot moves around for you.

----------


## Bladecorpse

I have set it, but bot moving Only if press Num lock

----------


## l1nkown

Does the bot work minimized?

----------


## ruberban

very nice but i need help making a pofile for cata

----------


## stiimpy

gett a couple errors one"Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller." the other is when i try to find mount after i click continue to the first error t he second one reads"Object reference not set to an instance of an object"

----------


## DK1989

> very nice but i need help making a pofile for cata


Bot Maps And Profiles




> gett a couple errors one"Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller." the other is when i try to find mount after i click continue to the first error t he second one reads"Object reference not set to an instance of an object"


Are you running as admin? (both bot and WOW)




> Does the bot work minimized?


Yes 100%, I always have it like that

----------


## treymacdaddy

> I have set it, but bot moving Only if press Num lock


go to your wow keybindings and hit "set to default" will clear it right up

----------


## Bladecorpse

At me the bot doesn't go if to press button "W" only at all

----------


## doormat

do you know how to make this flying in druid fly form because fly form is faster and this dragon looks strange as a druid

----------


## nikolis17

> If you appreciate it then why do you give him so much crap? Just a simple and honest question ^.^


So much crap? I asked a simple ****ing question. Does the bot still use injection methods to function?

----------


## kaelzen07

Great Bot. But one problem, I cant get it to remount me after i mine a node. When i try to apply a mount, the bot freezes. Running both bot and wow as admin, on a windows 7 64bit PC. any help?

----------


## wsxzaq

> Great Bot. But one problem, I cant get it to remount me after i mine a node. When i try to apply a mount, the bot freezes. Running both bot and wow as admin, on a windows 7 64bit PC. any help?


Same problem in here. i'm on a windows 7 32bit.

----------


## mdeshotel

Do you think there's a way to have the Bot Detect if another person is at the node before you land.... and then have it keep roaming. It looks kinda obvious everytime you land and start trying to mine a node that is already being used.

----------


## DK1989

> Do you think there's a way to have the Bot Detect if another person is at the node before you land.... and then have it keep roaming. It looks kinda obvious everytime you land and start trying to mine a node that is already being used.


There is an option that says skip a node if player is there. Click the checkbox next to it.

----------


## mdeshotel

I don't see that one anywhere... I see skip node if above player.... I even went through the settings.xml

Can someone tell me where its at. Im using 1.0.4

----------


## Spherical

> There is an option that says skip a node if player is there. Click the checkbox next to it.


I also can't see this >.<

----------


## mdeshotel

> There is an option that says skip a node if player is there. Click the checkbox next to it.


If this is a feature in a pay for version Id gladly buy it if needed.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> There is an option that says skip a node if player is there. Click the checkbox next to it.


Hi. It doesnt work for me. I got it checked.

Can someone help pls  :Smile:  Ty

----------


## mdeshotel

> Hi. It doesnt work for me. I got it checked.
> 
> Can someone help pls  Ty


Which Version are you running I don't even have that as an option in settings anywhere?

----------


## chaosbrad

anyone just leave it run overnight? if so how big of a chance do ya think ya run of getting caught while your sleeping or w/e?

----------


## fashow123

I've left it on overnight a few times, I just start it at like 2-4 AM when most people are done playing for the night (even the west coast players who are 3 hours behind me), and I'm typically okay.

I did however get a 3 day last week, but I'm pretty sure it's because I was running this plus a speed hack, it becomes pretty apparent then (even if it's only a little sped up). Not recommended lol.

----------


## djmiked

Bad idea to leave it overnight. Did that myself one night for 8-9 hrs then i stoped it. After I sorted the loot to bankchars etc. i went offline. Maybe i was reported but when i attempt to log in same night i found out that my account is locked because of suspicious activity.

----------


## DK1989

*knocks on wood* I leave it running almost every night for 5-6 hours and have had no problems what-so-ever. Even had a GM whisper me once about an old ass GM ticket I had in a while ago on another server lol Account is still running strong.

----------


## chaosbrad

sweet, thanks ya'll. i have one question tho... ya'll runnin on a 2nd account?

----------


## treymacdaddy

> There is an option that says skip a node if player is there. Click the checkbox next to it.


are you sure you arent talking about "skip node above player?"

i was under the impression this meant it will skip a node that is above the botting player, IE vasjir where it is common to have shelf type outcroppings

----------


## Batousan

> are you sure you arent talking about "skip node above player?"
> 
> i was under the impression this meant it will skip a node that is above the botting player, IE vasjir where it is common to have shelf type outcroppings


IIRC, it was added to prevent the bot from flying up in the air to herb/mine spots that blizz had stuck in the sky so if you went to herb it you would approach, dismount, and fall to your death. There were several in Sholozar Basin and there are a few in Twilight Highlands. There is no option in any version of SGather I've seen to have it skip nodes that players or mobs are at. It is a fairly common feature of these bots so he may have had another one on his mind. It's not a very difficult feature to add, you just take the coords of the node and see if the distance of any of the units in question are within whatever distance you configure it. I'd *love* to see this feature, cause it's just a waste of time to land on a node someone else is already at, and it really helps avoid reports when your bot sweeps in and ninjas a node while someone else got put in combat (whiptail in uldum w/ crocs comes to mind), they cuss you out and you don't reply. How far JuJu wants to take it is another story  :Smile:

----------


## ludsor

I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but you can add Lifeblood and other spells to auto use items. Great to have it pop any CDs/buffs without cluttering the combat rotation!

EDIT: seems it only allows 2 spells before it automounts.

----------


## banzor

> Great Bot. But one problem, I cant get it to remount me after i mine a node. When i try to apply a mount, the bot freezes. Running both bot and wow as admin, on a windows 7 64bit PC. any help?


I had same problem. Run as Admin and set compatibility to Windows XP Service Pack 3, should work fine.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2009215

----------


## izzar

Hi this works well, thanks - is there a way to Gather Fishpools, that would be a cool addition! 

p.s Is there any Hotkey for this too add waypoints!? so I can add waypoints in game instead of tab out all the time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaelzen07

> I had same problem. Run as Admin and set compatibility to Windows XP Service Pack 3, should work fine.
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2009215


Tried this, didnt work. mount drop down menu still freezes.

----------


## Elbane

Im in the only one that gets this 

[Unstuck] Let's turn
[Unstuck] Let's turn
[Unstuck] Let's turn
[Unstuck] Let's turn

And its just running in a circle

And so on and so forth even when im not stuck?
It picks up 1 node then runs for 20 feet and starts spamming that its stuck when its in the middle of a open feild. It's not the profile doing it because i've used 10 different profiles all with people saying it works

Anybody got any advice?

----------


## Klowned

Try resetting your Character Keybinds to default, if nogo. Redownload and and install the DirectX, Framework, and addons, make sure everything is running on admin, and cut off your antivirus.

----------


## Elbane

> Try resetting your Character Keybinds to default, if nogo. Redownload and and install the DirectX, Framework, and addons, make sure everything is running on admin, and cut off your antivirus.




All my keybinds are on default.
I dont use addons. 
Everything is running as admin.

Still dosent work.

----------


## Cyndaquil

> Im in the only one that gets this 
> 
> [Unstuck] Let's turn
> [Unstuck] Let's turn
> [Unstuck] Let's turn
> [Unstuck] Let's turn
> 
> And its just running in a circle
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you didn't tell the bot which mount to use, so it thinks it can't mount because its stuck.

----------


## Elbane

> Sounds to me like you didn't tell the bot which mount to use, so it thinks it can't mount because its stuck.




Nope I told it to use my Violet raptor, Which is my only ground mount. When i Click start he mounts up fine then runs a short distance (20 feet) then I get the whole

[Unstuck] Let's turn
[Unstuck] Let's turn

Thing

----------


## chaosbrad

this is the first bot i ever used and it works great! i was just wondering how long do the bots last on average before blizzard catches on to em?

----------


## Cyndaquil

There is still the ongoing problem of druids using Mounts to farm. >.>
that just screams report me.

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




> Nope I told it to use my Violet raptor, Which is my only ground mount. When i Click start he mounts up fine then runs a short distance (20 feet) then I get the whole
> 
> [Unstuck] Let's turn
> [Unstuck] Let's turn
> 
> Thing


I've never tried to use a ground mount, all i know is i had the same problem with no mount selected.

----------


## Elbane

> There is still the ongoing problem of druids using Mounts to farm. >.>
> that just screams report me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried to use a ground mount, all i know is i had the same problem with no mount selected.




Well, i cant choose a flying mount because im a druid, so I use flight-form. And that dosent count on this bot. And im not gonna spend a couple hundred gold so a bot MIGHT work.

----------


## Sychotix

I believe this only supports flying Mounts. Go level first.

----------


## Elbane

> I believe this only supports flying Mounts. Go level first.



As i said, Im level 75 druid. I dont use mounts, i use Flight-form. And this bot dosent work with flight form

----------


## Clones

Not sure if its already been discussed but you can dial in the combat for better fighting by editing the settings in Notepad. Here is how my shaman fights for example:

<CombatSpells>
<string>Stoneclaw Totem</string>
<string>Elemental Mastery</string>
<string>Flame Shock</string>
<string>Lava Burst</string>
<string>Chain Lightning</string>
<string>Healing Surge</string>
<string>Healing Surge</string>
<string>Lightning Bolt</string>
<string>Chain Lightning</string>
<string>Thunderstorm</string>
<string>Healing Surge</string>
<string>Healing Surge</string>
<string>Lightning Shield</string>
</CombatSpell>

This way you can use the same abilities back to back. Looks more natural and can fight multiple mobs without dying. Hope this is helpful.

----------


## Sychotix

> As i said, Im level 75 druid. I dont use mounts, i use Flight-form. And this bot dosent work with flight form


Then just buy one -.- It costs what... 100g max?

----------


## treymacdaddy

> Well, i cant choose a flying mount because im a druid, so I use flight-form. And that dosent count on this bot. And im not gonna spend a couple hundred gold so a bot MIGHT work.


a couple hundred gold is what you will make in 15 minutes with this....stop being cheap

----------


## DK1989

> a couple hundred gold is what you will make in 15 minutes with this....stop being cheap


Yea you can make thousands overnight (I make around 5-7k/night with this bot) and it works, not MIGHT work. It DOES work. You might have to actually try 0.0 in case you need to fix something like making sure you run as admin.

----------


## Crysto

Quick question.

I currently have my video options on the lowest settings possible. If i increase my view distance and perhaps particle density, would i be able to detect either herb/mine nodes faster or more efficiently?

----------


## kaelzen07

For those who are having a problem with the bot freezing when you try to set your mount, the fix that worked for me was: Run WoW in Windowed mode. Fullscreen didnt work and caused it to freeze. Hope this helps  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mrlyz

guy's I need help, I my bot doesent mount up and it doesent fly by it self with I mount up.. I dunno how to make him fly alone I pressed "auto run" but each time it finds an ore it doesent mine it cuz it goes walking against a wall.. Also the option mount name isnt working for me, when I click on it it show's no mounts at all and the bot stops working.. how do I set it up to mount up by itself and to walk by it self plz help  :Frown:

----------


## Elbane

> a couple hundred gold is what you will make in 15 minutes with this....stop being cheap


Alright, I'll go on my old Dk and tru using it with a flying mount on that....

EDIT: Been working fine for the last 5 mins, its looking good. I'll leave it on for a while longer and if it keep working ill but a flying mount on my druid
Another Edit: Been working for a while now using a flying mount got 33 Nodes without 1 problem 


If you could somehow make this bot count flightform as a mount i could really use this... Thanks

----------


## Felonidas

Sorry, but it seems like I'm the only person not knowing how this is used. I'm getting this:



and not one of the buttons work. :l

----------


## Elbane

> Sorry, but it seems like I'm the only person not knowing how this is used. I'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> and not one of the buttons work. :l


Log in game, and it will display your character your logged into and realm.

----------


## Felonidas

Ty for the fast response  :Smile:

----------


## Cyndaquil

> Sorry, but it seems like I'm the only person not knowing how this is used. I'm getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> and not one of the buttons work. :l


don't forget to run the bot as admin. it will NOT work if you don't. log into game, run bot as admin, then your characters name will appear. click attatch.. it is all really self explanatory

----------


## Elbane

> don't forget to run the bot as admin. it will NOT work if you don't. log into game, run bot as admin, then your characters name will appear. click attatch.. it is all really self explanatory



Why does everyone say you HAVE to run as Admin. Im using it now and i havent run it as admin. It works fine with or without running it as admin, really makes no difference

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

There is like 10 people doing my same rouge it Hillsbrad foothills for herbs, i went from like 20 nodes every couple of mins too 1 node every minute. YOU ****ERS ON MOONGLADE, GO HERB SOMEWHERE ELSE. 


/Rant.

----------


## Warfar

This bot isn't working for me, every time I load a character I get the following exception message:

[spoiler]"************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4206 (VistaSP2GDR.050727-4200)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX00.830/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4016 (NetFxQFE.050727-4000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4205 (VistaSP2GDR.050727-4200)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4016 (NetFxQFE.050727-4000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX00.830/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX00.830/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Matt/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B9cb987a1-3bec-43d5-a952-dfb872283a38%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4148
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4148
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_5090ab56bcba71c2/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------"[/spoiler]

And everytime I try to load a mount while setting the bot up I get the same message.

I've looked around but I can't seem to find an answer to this problem. Anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## Tahabata

I have a problem with download, after 2 sec the download is finish, but when I extract this files, I have " C:\SGather_1.0.4.rar : CRC Failed in MyWoW.dll. this file is corrupt " and " C:\SGather_1.0.4.rar : Unexpected end of archive " 
Can you help me ? 
Thx

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> I have a problem with download, after 2 sec the download is finish, but when I extract this files, I have " C:\SGather_1.0.4.rar : CRC Failed in MyWoW.dll. this file is corrupt " and " C:\SGather_1.0.4.rar : Unexpected end of archive " 
> Can you help me ? 
> Thx


redownload

----------


## lilwiccaseba

As for some non-noobish/random feedback ;

The bot works. Yes, it works fine. There are no download problems, no problems with running it, no problems with using mailing functions.
I have, however, noticed that the bot doesn't seem to repair my items, even though it does pass by the repair NPC. My character is wearing heirlooms (& heirlooms don't break), so it might be that he doesn't repair because it's not all broken ? No idea. But the bot is still able to kill lv76 mobs while my character is at lv71 with red gear (except for heirlooms).

As for 'being detected', it's not. Me and a friend have been running it for a few weeks (not straight > a few nights / week) together with a self-written bot to auto-login on disconnect & auto-DND. For those that want to know ; If you get disconnected & reconnect, the bot will automatically continue botting (as far as you don't close the game).

*-- These are all the items I have received after ~10 hours (including disconnects/reconnects) of botting with SGather in Sholazar Basin with a self-written profile --*
( Numbers with an 'x' in front of it are stacks. Other numbers are individual items. )
[spoiler]Eternal Shadow x1 6
Eternal Earth x1 8
Eternal Fire
Eternal Air 3
Crystallized Earth 7
Crystallized Shadow 4
Crystallized Air 13
Crystallized Fire 18
Crystallized Water 52
Saronite Ore x45 7
Titanium Ore x3 
Mithril Ore 6
Coarse Stone 6
Solid Stone 9
Sun Crystal 7
Shadow Crystal 9
Huge Citrine 5
Chalcedony 9
Dark Jade 8
Bloodstone 12
Monarch Topaz 4
Autumn's Glow 2
Scarlet Ruby 4
Twilight Opal[/spoiler]

One thing though ; I've noticed the auto-use function works, but not always immediately. It doesn't always auto-use the items, and I'm thinking it probably also doesn't detect multiple stacks (while looting, the game sometimes doesn't put them on the same stack but splits them, this has something to do with the amount of that specific item you have in your bags). But don't get me wrong ; The auto-use function *works*, it's only in very specific circumstances that it won't auto-use, and it's quite rarely. Just put the non-used items on your "Mailing item" list, and you'll be fine.

----------


## Mrlyz

guy's I need help, I my bot doesent mount up and it doesent fly by it self with I mount up.. I dunno how to make him fly alone I pressed "auto run" but each time it finds an ore it doesent mine it cuz it goes walking against a wall.. Also the option mount name isnt working for me, when I click on it it show's no mounts at all and the bot stops working.. how do I set it up to mount up by itself and to walk by it self plz help

----------


## themostother

You could make a profile Vashj'ir? I know there are problems with the mount, but has tried to put the coordinates of the herbs / minerals at a distance from the ground so that our character does not step on the ground and can collect it?

Sorry for me english, google traductor FTW

----------


## DK1989

> You could make a profile Vashj'ir? I know there are problems with the mount, but has tried to put the coordinates of the herbs / minerals at a distance from the ground so that our character does not step on the ground and can collect it?
> 
> Sorry for me english, google traductor FTW


The only thing you can do for vashj'ir is make the profile (or use someone elses) and while it runs blacklist all the nodes on the ground.

----------


## lilwiccaseba

> guy's I need help, I my bot doesent mount up and it doesent fly by it self with I mount up.. I dunno how to make him fly alone I pressed "auto run" but each time it finds an ore it doesent mine it cuz it goes walking against a wall.. Also the option mount name isnt working for me, when I click on it it show's no mounts at all and the bot stops working.. how do I set it up to mount up by itself and to walk by it self plz help


Be sure to have installed all required components, run as admin (AFTER WoW is on & logged in), and please, for god's sake, read everything. They said to set your keybindings, etc. They never said anything about autorunning.

----------


## chaosbrad

I don't know if anyone seen my last post or not but i was wondering how long these bots last on average before blizz catches on to em?

----------


## s0bhx

[ERROR] Resurrect before start bot !
help me pls

----------


## jereminion

this is great bot been using it for weeks got about 200k gold in a month and still not ban lmao. one feature i would like to see is a radar so its easier to make profiles that dont overlap and easier to tell where you started thx!!!

----------


## DK1989

> [ERROR] Resurrect before start bot !
> help me pls


Means you need to go resurrect so you are alive before you start the bot lol

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




> this is great bot been using it for weeks got about 200k gold in a month and still not ban lmao. one feature i would like to see is a radar so its easier to make profiles that dont overlap and easier to tell where you started thx!!!


I suggest using an addon for that. A good setup is gathermate2 and route. Gathermate shows the nodes on the map and route can make a route you can follow.

----------


## Mordfabrik

I had the same problem as many of you. 
I couldnt choose which mount i wanted to use, the whole SGather client froze up, etc, etc.

Just tab into World of Warcraft and use Window Mode. Worked for me.
Great bot by the way!
+rep.

----------


## brunape

Simply amazing bot. But where to use it for max gold yield? :confused:

----------


## DK1989

> Simply amazing bot. But where to use it for max gold yield? :confused:


Its server dependant, look at your auction house and see.

----------


## brunape

> Its server dependant, look at your auction house and see.


Alright, guess I'll have to pull out some spreadsheets tonight. ^^

----------


## DK1989

> Alright, guess I'll have to pull out some spreadsheets tonight. ^^


lol Thats one way. I prefer just scannin for some common outlands herbs (felweed), then easy to get Northrend ones (goldclover/adder's tongue), and then some of the cata ones (cinderbloom/whiptail) then just see what sells the highest. Same thing with ores(but I also check bars, cobalt is better to smelt on my server and saronite is better to smelt/Xmute into titanium).

----------


## FranzFerdinand

I'm having a problem where I download the file, but it is saved as an Itunes File, and I whenever I try to open it, it opens Itunes, and It doesnt thave the file anywhere.

----------


## DK1989

> I'm having a problem where I download the file, but it is saved as an Itunes File, and I whenever I try to open it, it opens Itunes, and It doesnt thave the file anywhere.



That means you have it set to open with Itunes, right click -> open with -> WinRar or Winzip or whatever you wanna use to open .rar/.zips

----------


## Volcanus

I've only started to use it but i've had great success with it versus some of the others i've tried. So, first and foremost, thank you very much for this bot. I have several herbalist and miners on my server and I've come to discover that the bot doesnt seem to run properly on my hunter. The bot will seek and head towards nodes, but when attempting to land beside them will overshoot them and then stand there, give up after a while, and fly off. At first i thought maybe it had to do with its mount speed causing the overshoot, but I tested that theory with my paladin and crusader aura and my paladin can farm without any problems. Another side effect i seem to get only on my hunter is the bot will only move the character if the focus is on the sgather window. alt tabbing back to wow will cause the bot to just stop. Does anyone know what the problem is? Aside my hunter, every other toon i have who can farm, does so just fine. The reason i'm hoping to get my hunter able to farm ore is due to its engineering and its ability to obtain volatile airs for crafting.

My apologies if this has been covered already, i did a quick search and scanned the first ten pages and last ten and couldn't find anything pertaining to problems similar to my own.

----------


## tulle

First of all, thank you so much for this bot.

I have a feature request for when using this bot in Vashj'ir.

Would it be possible to add an option to do a jump each time before using mount or whenever mounting fails? When standing on the bottom of Vashj'ir it is not possible to use the seahorse mount, you need to be swimming.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Drklf

> I've only started to use it but i've had great success with it versus some of the others i've tried. So, first and foremost, thank you very much for this bot. I have several herbalist and miners on my server and I've come to discover that the bot doesnt seem to run properly on my hunter. The bot will seek and head towards nodes, but when attempting to land beside them will overshoot them and then stand there, give up after a while, and fly off. At first i thought maybe it had to do with its mount speed causing the overshoot, but I tested that theory with my paladin and crusader aura and my paladin can farm without any problems. Another side effect i seem to get only on my hunter is the bot will only move the character if the focus is on the sgather window. alt tabbing back to wow will cause the bot to just stop. Does anyone know what the problem is? Aside my hunter, every other toon i have who can farm, does so just fine. The reason i'm hoping to get my hunter able to farm ore is due to its engineering and its ability to obtain volatile airs for crafting.
> 
> My apologies if this has been covered already, i did a quick search and scanned the first ten pages and last ten and couldn't find anything pertaining to problems similar to my own.


If you have enabled click to move you might want to disable that. It was causing me some problems atleast.

----------


## Volcanus

> If you have enabled click to move you might want to disable that. It was causing me some problems atleast.


Hey, thanks for the response. Unfortunately no, i don't have click to move on.

----------


## Dirtyangel

Great bot, what can I do to make it travel underground?
I did convert glider profiles, everything works flawlessly. I'm using WHack & SGather.

Do I need to edit waypoint or it's something else? Noobie FAQ would be nice.

----------


## adren4lin.

Seriously, this bot is amazing. Simply amazing.

One things that creeps me out is the bottish behaviour when he flies and turns.
Can you make it smoother? Less bottish lookin? More human-like?

Other than that - my hat off to you sir, good job!

----------


## nobility

I've a problem. I start wow. Than bot. choose profile and mount. and than press start. Than my druid get on a mount. and thats all(no flying and gathering). But on my 2nd account it's okay with my warrior. Help pls( sorry.my english is baaad =)

----------


## Niffel

Hello,

I am using SGather in the howling fjord. It flies to all of the herbs and starts gathering, but it does not pick up the herbs. ... why?

----------


## minifss

> Seriously, this bot is amazing. Simply amazing.
> 
> One things that creeps me out is the bottish behaviour when he flies and turns.
> Can you make it smoother? Less bottish lookin? More human-like?
> 
> Other than that - my hat off to you sir, good job!


It looks choppy for you because the whole world is moving as your character moves, but if you hold the camera still it doesnt look all that bad.

----------


## deppjones21

> Hello,
> 
> I am using SGather in the howling fjord. It flies to all of the herbs and starts gathering, but it does not pick up the herbs. ... why?


Because you are to lazy to read the entire thread... edit yout items list!

----------


## Herbie

First of all, thanks for this awesome bot it works perfectly!

I am bit lazy to read whole thread trough, but my mailing option doesn´t seem to work. 
Is it because the profile maybe? 

Maybe someone have good tips for this to get working ^^ - I am herbing at Twilight Highlands if it matters!

----------


## Phoenix^

Remember to have a town waypoint

----------


## Lolqt524

Can anyone help me to get this running? I have gone through many problem that my friend have has helped me through, but now I am lost with mounting. At first it just showed the bar and when i clicked it it dropped into a blue bar and froze up. Now I will click to run it and the system will go State: Initialize and then stops and does nothing at State: Mount. I cannot figure out why it will not mount or anything. Both WoW and Sgather are ran under administrator too so that is not a problem.

----------


## Herbie

> Remember to have a town waypoint


Ok, Ill try that out!

Thx for help!

----------


## DK1989

> Can anyone help me to get this running? I have gone through many problem that my friend have has helped me through, but now I am lost with mounting. At first it just showed the bar and when i clicked it it dropped into a blue bar and froze up. Now I will click to run it and the system will go State: Initialize and then stops and does nothing at State: Mount. I cannot figure out why it will not mount or anything. Both WoW and Sgather are ran under administrator too so that is not a problem.


Some people who had this problem just had to run WoW in windowed mode and it magically worked lol

----------


## Lolqt524

I read that. I always run WoW in windowed mode regardless. And it doesnt make a difference, at elast not for me.  :Frown:

----------


## p0rpz

I have skimmed over the majority of pages from this thread and havent found anything adressing my issue. First, I have the settings set to skip node where player is [checked], but for some reason it ignores the fact and trys to get the node when opposing faction is there, thus leading me to death and rez sickness.  :Frown:  Second How would one go about updating the settings and saving them on the bots options? I have tried numerous times and have not achieved this. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. :Smile:

----------


## nobility

> I've a problem. I start wow. Than bot. choose profile and mount. and than press start. Than my druid get on a mount. and thats all(no flying and gathering). But on my 2nd account it's okay with my warrior. Help pls( sorry.my english is baaad =)


 help PLZZZZZZZZ.

----------


## jereminion

hello i started using this with my warlock and i notice that every time i land near an enemy my pet aggros it and the enemy doesnt attack me so i just stand there and my pet only attacks it. is it possible for my character to start attacking it somehow

thx

----------


## Spherical

> help PLZZZZZZZZ.


Have you loaded a profile and/or set waypoints on your druid ?

----------


## nobility

> Have you loaded a profile and/or set waypoints on your druid ?


I have loaded a profile. and than start bot.

----------


## DK1989

> I have skimmed over the majority of pages from this thread and havent found anything adressing my issue. First, I have the settings set to skip node where player is [checked], but for some reason it ignores the fact and trys to get the node when opposing faction is there, thus leading me to death and rez sickness.  Second How would one go about updating the settings and saving them on the bots options? I have tried numerous times and have not achieved this. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


First off, the button you are selecting is skip node* ABOVE* player. As in one of the nodes in Sholazar Basin that blizz put in the sky to mess with bots. It has nothing to do with the another player. That was covered a while ago, you might have missed it, was only 1 post about it. Second, to save you must configure everything (set options/mailing list/specific items) then save (as in save a profile) and it saves your settings in the setting file.

----------


## maffer

Comparing the movement to Lazybots movement this one looks "laggy" however it's alot faster. Or it might just be the profile i'm using not sure :P Well done

----------


## p0rpz

> First off, the button you are selecting is skip node* ABOVE* player. As in one of the nodes in Sholazar Basin that blizz put in the sky to mess with bots. It has nothing to do with the another player. That was covered a while ago, you might have missed it, was only 1 post about it. Second, to save you must configure everything (set options/mailing list/specific items) then save (as in save a profile) and it saves your settings in the setting file.



Ahh... Big thanks :Smile:

----------


## Dirtyangel

Can you add an option to avoid nodes with monsters around?

----------


## DK1989

> Can you add an option to avoid nodes with monsters around?


No, that would be really nice for leveling tho.

----------


## Loukno

> Not sure if its already been discussed but you can dial in the combat for better fighting by editing the settings in Notepad. Here is how my shaman fights for example:
> 
> <CombatSpells>
> <string>Stoneclaw Totem</string>
> <string>Elemental Mastery</string>
> <string>Flame Shock</string>
> <string>Lava Burst</string>
> <string>Chain Lightning</string>
> <string>Healing Surge</string>
> ...


Tried it but it doesn't seem to work for me, maybe i'm doing something wrong? but when i try to edit the settings file with notepad, after i save it and open the bot, the bot seems to overwrite what you edit in the notepad with the settings you had in the bot

Btw, great bot

----------


## mustangs16

Do you think there will be a ban wave with this bot? Say there was a ban wave, would it ban everyone who has ever used the bot or what? I'm scared I'm gonna get banned and might stop using it cuz ive made 100k gold with it so far.

----------


## Spherical

> Can you add an option to avoid nodes with monsters around?


Just be at our comp for the firts few laps, and mark a node as blacklisted if you get attacked.

----------


## Allaway

> Do you think there will be a ban wave with this bot? Say there was a ban wave, would it ban everyone who has ever used the bot or what? I'm scared I'm gonna get banned and might stop using it cuz ive made 100k gold with it so far.


 No one can know the answer to this. They catch everybody by surprise.

----------


## nobility

> I've a problem. I start wow. Than bot. choose profile and mount. and than press start. Than my druid get on a mount and just fly some yards than stops(no flying.no mining). But on my 2nd account it's okay with my warrior. Help pls( sorry.my english is baaad =)


ahhh. help.

----------


## Sumpe

Ey JuJuBoSc.
Do you have any plans on adding a "loot mob" function, cause when I fly around now it doesn't automatically loot the mobs it kills.

I would really like to see a function like that.
Thanks for an awesome application  :Big Grin:

----------


## devilwalker

it won't detect my mount (celestial steed), and won't save any of my herbs/ mining information. saved the zone/waypoints tho  :Frown:  When i run w/ admin on both it won't detect anything, when I run w/ admin on Sgather, and not game it detects my Paladin but doesn't bring up the spells/mount. I should be able to use this to Herb/ mine up to her level (70). it just crashes no error or nothing.

----------


## Sweking

Download link? :S

----------


## theaudi0slave

I am normally able to get any bot or program to work but this has me stumped and i have tried searching through the thread and found nothing of the sort. 

Untitled - Minus

Tried running both as admin, tried reinstalling dot net, game starts, started the bot and then game crashes.

----------


## archonbr

Getting erro and wow crash afther atrach to wow.
How can i fix it?

----------


## marhag

The link doesnt seem to work, this just me?

----------


## xZer0x

hi there got a problem, im running the program as admin.
everything works fine, but it wont let me select a mount he shows all avaible mounts but i cant click any because he freeze and wont work anymore please help me with it thanks in advanced

----------


## DK1989

http://www.filedropper.com/sgather104

Reupload of JuJus original 1.0.4 SGather

----------


## Phoenix^

Can the crashing be because warden detects it now?

----------


## Psychic1

Its not working for me at all. I have the latest .NET framework, and i used a pre-made profile, but the bot just wont make my character move :< what am i doing wrong?

Running W7 and im running SGather as an admin

----------


## Sweking

For everyone that got freeze/crash on the selection on Mount! Delete your: Cache, Interface(Not sure) and WTF folders! You'll have to redo all the video settings and Addons BUT it's worth it! Thanks again for this super duper bot!  :Big Grin:  

P.S Remeber to always run as admin!  :Smile:

----------


## Gadella

Is it still undetectable?

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

After it has mined a node it doesn't remount and start again.

Anybody help?

----------


## greenthing

> Is it still undetectable?


 Never was. Try again with undetected....

----------


## xZer0x

> For everyone that got freeze/crash on the selection on Mount! Delete your: Cache, Interface(Not sure) and WTF folders! You'll have to redo all the video settings and Addons BUT it's worth it! Thanks again for this super duper bot!  
> 
> P.S Remeber to always run as admin!


Did both removed wtf and cache but stil not working, but ive got a step further it would allow me to sellect amount (still lagging) and then it said in wow mount not existed and it loged me out and now i cant select any mount again.

Ps: same on my laptop.

----------


## Retra

It follow the path perfectly, but it wont be able to mind any nodes... It flys to it, stops, walks a few yards, then says.=:


[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...

[BOT] Node approach failed !

[BOT] Mount success !

It just wont click the node to mine it, or wont walk close enough to it to mine it (sometimes it does though)....

how do i make it actually mine/get close to the node?

----------


## k4hn

this works great. just wondering if a background function will turn up for this bot?

----------


## archonbr

Getting erro and wow crash afther atrach to wow.
How can i fix it?

----------


## Gadella

Works ****ing awesome :-)

EDIT: Found out ^^

Thanks for best and easiest bot I've ever tried :-) Have some rep!

----------


## p0rpz

Wonderful app. Is there an option to loot the mobs that get killed? If not will there be one in the future providing it stays up and running  :Big Grin: ? Great work by the way, much appreciated.

----------


## maffer

> just wondering if a background function will turn up for this bot?


You can use the bot in background all time :P I do that.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

Can't get it to work at all now ... "State: Roaming" and it's just mounting up and standing still ... How am i able to fix this?

----------


## Sweking

> You can use the bot in background all time :P I do that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------
> 
> Can't get it to work at all now ... "State: Roaming" and it's just mounting up and standing still ... How am i able to fix this?


ether make a fresh reintall of sg or try delete your cache and wtf folder, sometimes your interface folder too, then run as administrator (win7 and vista)! :>

----------


## xZer0x

Still aint got the bot working still get stuck on the select mount thing

----------


## Gissel

Still wondering how to keep the bot under the terrain while gathering with Whack, anyone know?

----------


## Crysto

> Still wondering how to keep the bot under the terrain while gathering with Whack, anyone know?


Make the profile under the ground?

----------


## a7xsfan

Are there plans to support Aquatic Form? And how about adding a jump when in Vas'jir during the Unstuck? (since you cant mount on your Sea Horse while standing on the ocean floor)

----------


## bloodraw08

Any suppot for flight form? 
Been twiddling in settings with no success
also no support for triple xp rocket?

----------


## Gadella

Anybody got a good route for Elementium?
I keep making one in Twilight Highlands, but I keep getting stuck @ The Twilight Citadel / The Bastion of Twilight, because of the big stupid colorful shit.

----------


## botitup

Hey I've been using this bot for quite some time. Btw its great. But I can't seem to get the mailing feature to work my toon just won't mail. Plz help  :Smile:

----------


## tindren

well i must be compleatly stupid with this program when i click on the download button it ask me if i want to find a program online to open it with when i download a program to extract the files it opens it in word pad and all i get is jibberish and never starts the program. help me please!!!!!

----------


## Gissel

> Make the profile under the ground?


Won't work like that, it will go directly ontop of the note instead of harvesting the node underneath the terrain.
It's not fun, people spot me popping out of the ground and stealing they're herbs/ores :P

----------


## crankie

Some of fixes I used to get this bot working, pre-cataclysm.
1. Open/extracted with whatever you use winzip/rar etc. (make sure you send a shortcut to desktop) 
2. Go to your WTF folder in your wow directory, delete the dx11 file in there, save and go back to the main wow folder again.
3. use the "Launcher" in the folder, right click and run as admin.
4. Login to wow and your bot toon.
5. Right click the sgather shortcut and run as admin, refresh, then attach. Load your profile and away you go.

note: making sure to use capital letters for all the items you add in settings, mounts, etc. this solved a lot of the gathering problems I had ie: "elementium vein" would not gather, but "Elementium Vein" would so like your teacher always said use capitals!
note: when swapping bots make sure to exit sgather before you log your toon to log another, then just restart the program, don't forget to change your items as well for the other toons, I just have all the items i harvest on toons added and swap out harvest modes.
note: if you are using a mining profile to herb gather you need to remove the mineral nodes and add the herbs or your herbie will try and mine nodes.

These forums are packed with all of the issues and fixes and I think for many people it's a matter of not being able to find them,too lazy or unable to follow instructions. I'm also guilty there occassionally.

----------


## Drklf

> Won't work like that, it will go directly ontop of the note instead of harvesting the node underneath the terrain.
> It's not fun, people spot me popping out of the ground and stealing they're herbs/ores :P


Wrong. I've been doing underground mining with this bot for a while and it works just fine. It never goes on top of the node if you make your path right.

----------


## deki911

> Anybody got a good route for Elementium?
> I keep making one in Twilight Highlands, but I keep getting stuck @ The Twilight Citadel / The Bastion of Twilight, because of the big stupid colorful shit.


Uldum is place for you , iv got around 1200x elementium ores in 6 hours , no stucks , etc.

----------


## maffer

Okey i fixed my problem "It just mounts up and stands still (State:Roaming)"

I simply closed "Teamviewer", "Windows Sidepannel" and "Windows live Messenger" and it worked  :Smile:

----------


## druluv2sk8

Each time I run the program I get an Unhandled Exception error. Does anyone know whats causing this? Also this is the first time I have ever used a bot program so I'm not even sure i'm doing it right. All i did was extract the files to a folder on my desktop and ran the program. Then it comes up with a screen that shows my name and my realm and i hit "Attach". That is when the error comes up. I just hit continue but when I hit start it either says initializing or stopped and nothing happened.

This is what it says in the details section of the error.


************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Drew/Desktop/bot/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Drew/Desktop/bot/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Drew/Desktop/bot/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Drew/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B9cb987a1-3bec-43d5-a952-dfb872283a38%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## snugglepants

Very impressed, works perfectly, made about 35k in 2 days. +rep

----------


## tleilax

Hey,

SGatherer was crashing for me when I wanted to pick a mount.
My solution was to stop using DirectX11 (edit in config.wtf), then everything was working perfectly.

Windows 7 Enterprise x64
.NET 4.0

----------


## fluggah

when I'm trying to start it, it says : C:\Users\****\Downloads\SGather_1.0.4.rar: Unexpected end of archive
- " " - - " " - :CRC failed in SGather.exe. The file is corrupt
Anyone know why? my friends are using this bot and it looks awsome so please help!

----------


## Gothlord

Ok, i have been using Sgather for quite a time, but now latley it seems like im getting the same problem as some of thees people on the forums, I start WoW, i log inn and i'm running the Sgather as Admin. After that i'm choosing a profile fixing everything like it should be and when i press to start the bot it either just stand there and if im close to a Herb and press it it just saying Approching Node, Approched failed etc, it seems like it won't move at all.. i don't see what the problem can be now i have done everything that comes to my brain, deleting the interface, the wtf folder and the cache.. i have even reinstalled Sgather twice! i'm getting this at 2 computers and i don't see what the problem is.. anyone ?

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Think you could build it so that in Vash it could swim up after each node just a hair, so it could mount. Won't mount standing on the sea floor and then just gets stuck like crazy.

----------


## maffer

> Ok, i have been using Sgather for quite a time


Not gonna quote it all. But try the steps i said

1. Close all processes you are not using "Msn" "Skype" "Teamviewer" and so on everything that is not important and then disable all addons and try to start the bot again.. You can open the programs you closed when SGather is running and working  :Smile:

----------


## Saynthewd

The download isn't working correctly. I keep getting an error everytime I unzip the file. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

"! C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.rar: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
! C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.rar: Unexpected end of archive"

Thats the error message I am receiving

----------


## chadmagera

OK i Have a little problem BOt is Great ! but when it aproaches nodes, herbs or mine, it dismounts... Herb it and mine it but it doesnt store it the node stays and he flys away?:O
any solutions?

----------


## intense3

> OK i Have a little problem BOt is Great ! but when it aproaches nodes, herbs or mine, it dismounts... Herb it and mine it but it doesnt store it the node stays and he flys away?:O
> any solutions?


auto loot? :-)

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> The download isn't working correctly. I keep getting an error everytime I unzip the file. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> "! C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.rar: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
> ! C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.rar: Unexpected end of archive"
> 
> Thats the error message I am receiving


Im getting this same error....Reupload perhaps?

----------


## Carnivean

Hi,
first of all I want to thank you for your hard work on the bot.

But I have one serious problem, my toon is only Lv 80, so he has quite the large aggro range in additon his gear isnt that good, so he can only kill a mob or two before dying. 

So it would be totlly awesome to add an option to only gather a node if there arent any adds detected and/or an option to wait/to eat something until the toon as back at full health before moving to the next node, even more awesome would it be to wait in the air, so he cant ebe attacked by respawned mobs.

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Adding a waiting to fly until back to a certain health level would be an amazing addition, on top of also making it to where it will swim up for unstuck in hyjal, so we can mount.

----------


## DK1989

> Adding a waiting to fly until back to a certain health level would be an amazing addition, on top of also making it to where it will swim up for unstuck in hyjal, so we can mount.


Just double checking, you mean Hyjal or Vash'j? Hyjal has the mountains and lava, vash is the water world with the see horse.

I also agree with the waiting on HP to a level (80% wouldnt be bad) but I think it should be an option button just to wait, like rez sickness. Flying down to eat would be too dangerous and a pain in the ass to code lol

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Also, heres another re-upload of his original 1.0.4

http://www.filedropper.com/sgather104_1

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Yeah, my bad, I meant Vash. We need something that will make it to where just swimming up a touch during the unstuck sequence and we'd be good. Right now have to hope or pray you run into something that makes you swim again. I have seen him get unstuck quickly, and another time it took over an hour and it was still stuck when I came back.

----------


## Eddie94

This bot is awesome i hope for more updates for upcoming patches, Keep up the good work man!

----------


## osto

pretty sure warden updated overnight so be careful botting.

----------


## DK1989

> pretty sure warden updated overnight so be careful botting.


I was runnin all night and *knock on wood* still good. Running right now on US server and its still good. Im keeping an eye on it atm, report back if anything goes south. ^.^

----------


## Gadella

http://img842.imageshack.us/f/goldnmine.jpg/ (to those who can't see pic)

And yes, also the money already in bag is also earned with this great bot.

----------


## xZer0x

> Imageshack - goldnmine.jpg (to those who can't see pic)
> 
> And yes, also the money already in bag is also earned with this great bot.


Just a question what do you do with you'r ores, smelt them sell them raw or prospect them? Just want to know this for more profit

Nice SS btw  :Smile:

----------


## romfgzomfg

Farmed now a while, got about 1k Ores. Half is still in the AH, got already 4k with all that volatile shit 'n stuff.

----------


## Dirtyangel

How can I make it skip mobs?
I don't want it to fight back.

----------


## tanner1218

I got straight banned using this. i was using it for a while before it got banned. But be aware, it CAN happen. and it ****ing suckssss

----------


## [Sadistic]

is this bot safe to use atm?

----------


## tanner1218

Sadistic, lets say my account was unbanned. Would i use this bot again. hell no.

----------


## [Sadistic]

the turning on this boss is terbad!!!!

----------


## pinny

just got on today and I got a perma ban also

----------


## Dirtyangel

I've been using this combined with WHack everything seems fine.

----------


## [Sadistic]

what is the whack?

----------


## Cloud13

Is it still undetected? been using for about a week but seen some users say they got banned.

----------


## [Sadistic]

> Is it still undetected? been using for about a week but seen some users say they got banned.


they most likely used it 24/7

----------


## onesbronson

i need a mining profile if any1 has?

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Perma ban lawl. I highly doubt that. Blizz won't ban a paying customer, they don't care what we do anymore.

----------


## Gadella

> Just a question what do you do with you'r ores, smelt them sell them raw or prospect them? Just want to know this for more profit
> 
> Nice SS btw


I say "WTS infinite Elementium Ore / Elementium Bar" and people usually whisp if they want to buy ores or bars.

And I make Truegold out of Pyrium Bar, Volatile Air, Volatile Fire and Volatile Water. 
(I get air for being engineer)

EDIT: I now have 31000g and 7 Truegold on AH for a little over 900g each.

----------


## CodeNameIsSanta

Have been using it for 4 hrs straight now(downloaded it and got it setup in like 15 min!). I just got back at the forum just to read some posts about this awesome bot and then i got all paranoid since all the last posts was only by those who got banned from usiong it so i directly shut it down and will do all my mining manually now  :Wink: . If i see some more positive posts from well known members of this forum i might give it a new try. Sry for grammar and spelling errors but i am really tired and didnt feel like correcting myself.

----------


## tazuna

The Risk isnt much as higher as it is with other Bots ... bet they used it 24/7 and got reported

----------


## pinny

> Perma ban lawl. I highly doubt that. Blizz won't ban a paying customer, they don't care what we do anymore.


Yeah you're right, I just got on here and lied to scare everybody.

On a serious note, I ran it 24/7 like a dipshit and got banned, so just don't be stupid and you should still be in the OK zone.

----------


## tindren

> when I'm trying to start it, it says : C:\Users\****\Downloads\SGather_1.0.4.rar: Unexpected end of archive
> - " " - - " " - :CRC failed in SGather.exe. The file is corrupt
> Anyone know why? my friends are using this bot and it looks awsome so please help!



i am haveing this same issue please help. ive downloaded this thing like 10 times useing differant programs to unzip it. can someone just send it to me unziped? do we have to download profiles for it to even open correctly?

----------


## jereminion

> Yeah you're right, I just got on here and lied to scare everybody.
> 
> On a serious note, I ran it 24/7 like a dipshit and got banned, so just don't be stupid and you should still be in the OK zone.



well i ran it once for 7 hours while i slept and got 600 cinderblooms and like 200 stormweed and 200 of the other or what ever they are called. u probably got more than 3x more than that and they saw that was probably impossible unless u dont sleep :P




i have a question about the cloud farming. i dont know if its possible to get the bot to farm clouds with the engineer item but it greyed out on the bot. idk if its just not availible yet or what since its there

thx

----------


## Ithilion

Please, PLEASE make an option that makes the bot ignore aggro and just continue moving, my bot keeps going crazy spamming "[BOT] Adds detected : *Mob Name*" with underground profiles because of mobs in evade which cannot be attacked.
Sorry for my english

----------


## legitasaur

i keep getting an error when i try to install it, could not load file or assembly and when i press details it says,

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.RefreshProcess()
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.SelectProcess_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/AppData/Local/Temp/wzd697/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## Bluereaper

i run it for 2 hrs. switch to another area, take a break, bot, switch to another area, break.. so every 2 hrs i take a break.

----------


## sifurion

For some reason, the bot is working perfectly when I'm mining in Twillight Highlands but when I want to collect whiptail in Uldum, nothing happens, my character doesn't want to move =/

----------


## awakeningosiris

so was the banned count at this point? just see one banned post at this point - if there are legit farmers around you while youre running this bot its fairly easy to see something is up - i watch the route i farm for a while and if i run into the same person twice farming i immediately stop as well as sending a message to them complaining about the lack of nodes or just to shoot the shit. saves the trouble or worry someone might think somethings up. im guessing this user kept rolling for hours and hours and someone who was farming thought it was weird for ten+ hours or whatever they were farming and got reported.

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Made sure you switched profiles in Uldum?

----------


## awakeningosiris

you talking to me? dr. watsons uldum routes are what most people are seemingly using - its high traffic for botters and like i said prior the flying is super unnatural and you can spot it a mile away - the more people that become aware of sgather = the more people taking retarded risks (aka botting over night) - i watch the bot as it happens and make sure nothing happens- if i walk away and come back and press "r" to see if anyone has whispered me and promptly respond. uldum seems like a great place to get reported/banned. twilight highlands is slower but also has a rare spawn that drops a heroic level item that can be sold on AH for 3-5g easy. less traffic = less chances for report. you can casually watch your bot for 45mins and make easy 1000 gold+ - switching between uldum, twilight highlands, hyjal(or whatever it is) and deepholm insures your toon isnt notorious for "farming" consistently.

----------


## djoonm

Where 1.0.3???

----------


## Delfuras

Using this since 1 month (~6h/day), didn´t have any problems yet. *knock knock knock*

----------


## xataq

Have'nt started bot for over a week and when I started It today It wont move, It mounts up and then it just says roaming and nothing more Is happening. I know I have done the setup/install correctly. When i press the startbutton few times this message come up in the program(bot). 

[BOT] Player is a DeathKnight level 85 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Mängden har ändrats. Det går inte att köra uppräkningsåtgärden. *

vid System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

vid MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

vid MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

----------


## biffsteken

> i keep getting an error when i try to install it, could not load file or assembly and when i press details it says,
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
> File name: 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
> at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.RefreshProcess()
> ...


Mate, you need to open the "Sgather" as administrator or it won't work. Happened to me before.

----------


## Phoenix^

Reason to why some got banned, is probably because they got reported, or let it run 24/7

----------


## Classified

Im impressed! +repzor

----------


## onesbronson

HEY GUYS. heres a profile for you guys.
(MINERS ONLY)
i uploaded 2 Twilight Highlands profile. for this you need a mining skill of 475-525.
i have provided a screenshot as shown. this has the ability to get you said items..
and a whole lot more provided in the two screenshots.

Twilight Highland 1- Twilight Highlands1 , Perry Mason.XML
Twilight Highland 2- Twilight Highlands2 , Perry Mason.XML

scan it or whatever its just a dam profile. so i see no need to virus it up and such:
the first screenshot of my character is of the 2nd profile.

now if your going to use the first profile yes it will give alot more nodes but theres a 50% chance you can go into combat. thus you will have to set the combat spells in the profile yourself.


this is just basicly for miners to make cash.  :Stick Out Tongue:  i worked 2 hours and got 4k gold.
i marked it all its pretty simple to understand any questions just ask.










ALL THE NODES THAT ARE (NOT GETTABLE ? that a word?) ANYWAY THERE BLACKLISTED AND MARKED SO ITS NO WORRIES.!

----------


## DarkDreth

> Reason to why some got banned, is probably because they got reported, or let it run 24/7


^This...
Always watch your bot travel its path a few times so you can blacklist some nodes... there are some hidden underground that you bot tries to get and if you go after it repeatedly they can tell you are using a bot. Always stay in the room while botting and turn the volume up... there is no warning on this so listen for wispers ect. I always have 2 different paths for the same spot so I can randomly switch up the paths.... doing the same path over and over and over=bot.

----------


## Geezuz

For some reason when i press start, it stucks itself on "initialize"?

Tried making my own route, but also tried it on the Sholazar route

Anyone got any clue how to fix this  :Smile: 


*running as adminstrator

----------


## [Sadistic]

is it more is the turning on this bot more bot like then anything?

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Just started to use the bot, atleast works fine  :Smile:  Anyhow, there is something that just got into my mind

- When choosing mount, I can only pick my first around 10 of my mounts, I wish to pick my Sandstone Drake. Could it be possible that you writes in the name of the mount instead?
- Uldum mailbox... or other places aswell, for enginerings it would be awesome for an option to drop down your portable mailbox! Even maybe jeeves to sell junk?
- As noted before, more smooth turns  :Smile:  Gosh, I feel like a bot! (Note, you should never feel like a bot when boting!)

The things that got into my mind now  :Smile:  Anyway, it's an awesome program else  :Smile:

----------


## Classified

*I advise you to not bot with Sandstone Drak, at all.*

----------


## Power of Illuminati

> *I advise you to not bot with Sandstone Drak, at all.*


How come? Are you thinking with the risk of getting banned or?

----------


## Geezuz

Problem solved

----------


## botitup

the bot wont mail for me and idk y plz help

----------


## Classified

*Because alot of people want that mount, and you WILL get whispers about how to get it, where to get it, mats, price etc etc. People see you fly around and dont answer their questions etc. Just an adivise tho*

----------


## sucu

Downloaded 1 hour ago. I am on flying mount, set profile correctly. It roams the route lands and takes herb but cant mount up because I cant select mount. When I click select mount combobox, I freeze 20 secs then list of mounts come, when i try to click on a mount, bot freezes again completely. Running as admin both wow/bot.

----------


## tindren

when I'm trying to start it, it says : C:\Users\****\Downloads\SGather_1.0.4.rar: Unexpected end of archive
- " " - - " " - :CRC failed in SGather.exe. The file is corrupt
Anyone know why? my friends are using this bot and it looks awsome so please help!




> i am haveing this same issue please help. ive downloaded this thing like 10 times useing differant programs to unzip it. can someone just send it to me unziped? do we have to download profiles for it to even open correctly?


Archive file "MyWoW.dll" CRC integrity test failed. The archive file is corrupted and can not be opened.
still no answer???????????????????

----------


## Klowned

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW HOW TO CHANGE YOUR MOUNT. OPEN UP YOUR SGATHER FOLDER, RIGHT CLICK "SETTINGS", "EDIT" FIND THE 4TH LINE, AND MAKE SURE IT LOOKS LIKE THIS <MountName>"mount name" <Mountname/>


NO QUOTES

----------


## Spherical

Why have you posted like that ?

----------


## Power of Illuminati

> *Because alot of people want that mount, and you WILL get whispers about how to get it, where to get it, mats, price etc etc. People see you fly around and dont answer their questions etc. Just an adivise tho*


On a lucky day, there is 1 person in orgrimmar that ask me, else no one. Last time I got any question were for about 1 week ago. And even then, I stopped answering them.

No, no whispers at all!

----------


## xataq

More people got the "roaming" problem. Need to be solved. Great bot, keep up the work.

----------


## Gadella

..............................

----------


## Virox

Can i just say you are my hero from now on? loved this <3 thx

----------


## herpderp999

Vashj'ir mountfix if you're interested  :Smile: .

----------


## yondamine

I have a question for the sgather users, last week i got hack, some firends says that was the bot, since i'm using it for a long time i thought that was something else, but today a friend who use also sgather but for 1/2 weeks just got hack today.
So my question is, did someone else got hack not necessarily with the bot, but maybe with a profile?

----------


## Drklf

> I have a question for the sgather users, last week i got hack, some firends says that was the bot, since i'm using it for a long time i thought that was something else, but today a friend who use also sgather but for 1/2 weeks just got hack today.
> So my question is, did someone else got hack not necessarily with the bot, but maybe with a profile?


I highly doubt it's because of this bot. Also.. get authenticator and you'll be fine.

----------


## ludsor

It is possible a profile did it, Yondamine, but not likely. That or it could be something else that compromised your account. Just be cautious of what you download; for example, I don't really trust the guy that posted above you as he just joined recently and has low posts/rep. I'm not going to download his vashj mount fix just in case. Other than that, this bot runs great for me!  :Smile:

----------


## yondamine

I got one since my hack, i doubt also it's sgather but i had to check all the posibilities

----------


## herpderp999

> It is possible a profile did it, Yondamine, but not likely. That or it could be something else that compromised your account. Just be cautious of what you download; for example, I don't really trust the guy that posted above you as he just joined recently and has low posts/rep. I'm not going to download his vashj mount fix just in case. Other than that, this bot runs great for me!


Being cautious is always a good thing. It's for people like you I posted the AutoIt source code.

On topic: an SGather profile "hacking" a wow account is not possible, since those are plain .xml files and it's nearly impossible that some kind of buffer overflow exploit exists in SGather that could be exploited by the means of profiles. So if we assume that SGather itself is not trojanized (although some of the mirror sites that were posted could be ...), it's safe to assume that the hack is unrelated.

----------


## DeadDream

I'm getting a "soft" error in the SGather main window. After every herbing there's a line "
[MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !" 

Is it because of some addons?

----------


## Threk

Hey man, thanks for the very nice release  :Smile: 
Can you add a hotkey for the Waypoint add function?  :Smile: 
would be very nice!

----------


## kungen22

I keep getting this wall of text. I haven read alot on the forums and done as ppl says like starting it with admin but still it wount work for me. Plz help

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.RefreshProcess()
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.SelectProcess_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/AppData/Local/Temp/wzd697/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## overkligt1

I've tried this over a night now. With mining bot its easy to set up your own waypoints and is very easy to use.. I made over 14K gold in 12 hours.. this bot is brilliant. wish i had a noclip and Airwalk hack thoe... easyer to not get detected ^^

----------


## J4CKHAK

Downloaded this earlier and worked fine in Sholazar Basin whilst i was getting my skill up. 
I hit 450, downloaded a mount Hyjal Profile but all it does is fly around instead of mining the veins. 
Am i doing something wrong here? Got 'mines' ticked etc.

----------


## Psychic1

I'm wondering if its possible to change the way the unstuck function works? I'm herbing in Hyjal and after mailing/repairing/ressing, it seems to get stuck and it wont be able to get itself unstuck. I'd like it to go straight up in the air for a while, is this possible by changing the code somehow?

----------


## sucu

For those who have mount problems change mountname in settings.
change
<MountName/>
to
<MountName>yourmountname</MountName> 

Btw, bot runs so smooth, much better than others that I have used before. Thanks.

----------


## Cyndaquil

> For those who have mount problems change mountname in settings.
> change
> <MountName/>
> to
> <MountName>yourmountname</MountName>


Can you do this with druid flight form?

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




> Downloaded this earlier and worked fine in Sholazar Basin whilst i was getting my skill up. 
> I hit 450, downloaded a mount Hyjal Profile but all it does is fly around instead of mining the veins. 
> Am i doing something wrong here? Got 'mines' ticked etc.


Did you remember to change the actual List that it mines, and not just check the "mines" box, you have to manually type in obidium deposit Rich Obsidium etc.

----------


## Zy14

i use flight form by just selecting no mount, only problem is that it doesn't fly after it herbs a node. just runs along the ground until it hits something, am i doing something wrong or does anybody know how to fix this?

----------


## AustinM

I got a similar error to the one above. I tried updating .net framework to see if it would help
Windows 7 64 bit


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
   at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
   at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
   at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
   at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
   at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
   at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Austin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.4/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Austin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.4/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Austin/Downloads/SGather_1.0.4/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Austin/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B9cb987a1-3bec-43d5-a952-dfb872283a38%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

----------


## olme

i am getting "Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application" when i try to start the bot. Anyone know what i should do to make it work ?

----------


## joey99551000

You should add auto dismount when you are attacked. Otherwise, it is the best free bot I have ever seen.
Thanks,
Joey99551000

----------


## sucu

> i use flight form by just selecting no mount, only problem is that it doesn't fly after it herbs a node. just runs along the ground until it hits something, am i doing something wrong or does anybody know how to fix this?


Buy a mount and use it, type the name of mount in settings( I have posted in previously.) Flight Form is buggy as far as I see.

----------


## lufkin

anyone worked out a way to use druid flight form with this?

----------


## Heretic

THX MMOWNED and Sgather for made me Rich.

1 month farming and leveling 80 - 85 only minning and got

----------


## Clones

For alchemists with Flask of Enhancement Flask of Enhancement - Item - World of Warcraft, you can add this item to the "auto use items" list to keep it up while you're farming.

----------


## dzeinz

Is there any way to add the "avoid players at node" functionality that some other bots have? nothing says bot like sweeping in and tapping at a node the same faction is already at.

----------


## purepoison91

hello there the one thing that sgather realy needs to make it the best bot out there is a timer for the bot to stop and start that would make it the best out there

----------


## snigelmannen

```
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
```

 The answer is in the text, just read it. Is it really that hard?




```
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
```

Really? Do you think you are on a XP PC still? Just read the freaking error its simple.

(Hint, User Account Control Step-by-Step Guide)


Some stuff that im bothered with
Bot doesnt stop when you tell it to, do something about the shutdown stuff, or add a panic button that stops any moving/casting/herbing/mining
Add a check if there is a mob nearby, my herbers/miners cant always kill an elite mob or a mob 5 levels higher.

Better combat check, like backing up for mages and check if the target is frozen to do some real damage.
Eat/drink when low on health.

----------


## tindren

ok finally after 3 days or more of trying to fighure out why i could not get this thing to work...... it finally works. made my own profile for uldum and twilight highlands. works real good but it still wants to go down and mine on a node that someone else is mineing.

----------


## WoWcrafter

I want to use this so bad but I'm scared shitless!

I fear I will use It and be reported/ban seeing as my server Is heavily populated and don't want to lose 3 years of hard work + all that money In expansions.

Has anyone been ban using this?

thanks

----------


## snigelmannen

Some might have been, and its general knowledge that you dont bot on a account you arent willing to loose.

----------


## spawnfestis

> I want to use this so bad but I'm scared shitless!
> 
> I fear I will use It and be reported/ban seeing as my server Is heavily populated and don't want to lose 3 years of hard work + all that money In expansions.
> 
> Has anyone been ban using this?
> 
> thanks


Kid. Don't bot on an account you're so scared to lose.
Get another account, transfer a character, bot.

You can sell some gold you earn, and get back the money invested in the new account anyway.

----------


## J4CKHAK

> Can you do this with druid flight form?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to change the actual List that it mines, and not just check the "mines" box, you have to manually type in obidium deposit Rich Obsidium etc.


Thanks alot mate. Didnt no I had to do that, lets see if i get positive results like everyone else. =)

----------


## Sikas

Yea, it really needs a detection for weather a player is at a node or not. I've had two people complain of me ninjaing nodes while watching my bot go at it in Uldum.

----------


## Deecue

I have a question. I've been using this bot for awhile and it's excellent. I made my own profile for Deepholm and it also works excellent. One problem.. I want to be able to skip the nodes that are surrounded by mobs... 1 is fine but 3 is not since I just die. I fly right above the node and click blacklist then add... I get "No valid node found, or already blacklisted!" Ok.. Well I start the bot again and it flies right down to the dam thing and I die! What am I doing wrong here?

----------


## xZer0x

> I say "WTS infinite Elementium Ore / Elementium Bar" and people usually whisp if they want to buy ores or bars.
> 
> And I make Truegold out of Pyrium Bar, Volatile Air, Volatile Fire and Volatile Water. 
> (I get air for being engineer)
> 
> EDIT: I now have 31000g and 7 Truegold on AH for a little over 900g each.


Which profile do you use and for how many hours a day?

----------


## JunkyVirus

This bot sounds really nice, but I'm new to bots and just wondering how to set it up and use it ?

----------


## houkisgodlike

Works great for me! I'm using Windows Vista 64bit.
I would love to have a "log out on whisper" function.

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Still waiting on an update to swim up during the unstuck feature in Vash, so that we can mount after hitting the ocean floor.

----------


## herpderp999

> Still waiting on an update to swim up during the unstuck feature in Vash, so that we can mount after hitting the ocean floor.


For the time being: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-mountfix.html

----------


## marekmust

is theres plans to update the bot to use the druid swift flying form?

----------


## frankiboy

when i get in combat with a spellcaster i dont attack him, why

----------


## natt_

EDIT: THIS PROBLEM IS SOLVED BY INSTALLING NET FRAMEWORK 3.5

Yo, im trying to set this bot up @ a friends computer and the bot crashes just after i attached it. "SGather has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." and he is running win xp with .net framework 4 and ive tried to reinstall \ repair it aswell.

edit:

also if i dont hit "Send message to microsoft" i can configre the bot and when i hit start the log says:



System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.

File name: 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089'

at SGather.FSM.States.Adds.get_NeedToRun()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)



WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.

To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.

Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.

To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].


And when i try to do as it says it wont work either bcus the key dosent exists....

----------


## dinmammaskuk

This is what happends when I start the bot:

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !
[BOT] Approaching : Mageroyal ...
[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...
[BOT] Node approach failed !
[BOT] Approaching : Mageroyal ...

What am I supposed to do?  :Frown:  My character turns against the herb / mine but the char wont move.

----------


## Macerate

Hi, I am interested in using this bot, but I had a question to most of you that do. I know that using 2 accounts is the safer way to go and I do have 2 accounts. However, the are both associated with the same battle.net account. If I got caught using this on one of the 2 accounts would my other one be banned as well or is it just the account that I was using this on?

Thank you for your help.

----------


## banzor

> Hi, I am interested in using this bot, but I had a question to most of you that do. I know that using 2 accounts is the safer way to go and I do have 2 accounts. However, the are both associated with the same battle.net account. If I got caught using this on one of the 2 accounts would my other one be banned as well or is it just the account that I was using this on?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Already been answered on this topic: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-they-ban.html

----------


## HeidenAfir

> This is what happends when I start the bot:
> 
> [BOT] Bot is ready to use !
> [BOT] Approaching : Mageroyal ...
> [BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...
> [BOT] Node approach failed !
> [BOT] Approaching : Mageroyal ...
> 
> What am I supposed to do?  My character turns against the herb / mine but the char wont move.


i have same problem, My character after dismount moves 3-4yards and then cannot gather herbs.

----------


## dammongorian

> i have same problem, My character after dismount moves 3-4yards and then cannot gather herbs.


hey friend just had the same problem. He would fly to the node like normal, dismount, then run until out of range of the node. He had bound his up-arrow to auto-run for some reason. Reseting keybinds to default fixed the problem. Try the same thing, hope it helps  :Wink:

----------


## tazuna

How come People think its safer with 2 Accounts ?

----------


## Secalicious

> How come People think its safer with 2 Accounts ?


lol because the bot account is the only one that will get banned and the account with everything you care about (your main account) will remain safe.

----------


## gezus

Would be nice if it also looted corpses, after killing something that attacked while gathering.

Also would like to see the Swift Flight Form issue addressed, I think as a druid .. it's suscpicious to not be farming with flight form. especially herbing.

----------


## Ambulansen

Hey guys, I'm new here! I downloaded this bot yesterday and it was great! Though I have one problem, when the bot mine nods he dosen't loot them, he just mounts up and flies away. It worked yesterday but not today. I haven't changed any of the options (I think). Do anyone know what the problem is?

----------


## Delfuras

you activated "auto loot" in wow options?

----------


## Ambulansen

Hehe, I just pressed a random page in this thread and found the solution! Thanks. =)

----------


## tazuna

> lol because the bot account is the only one that will get banned and the account with everything you care about (your main account) will remain safe.


 So ? That doesn't answer my Question. And even if you get banned there are plenty of ways to get your Account easy back

----------


## jasejunk

DL link doesn't seem to be working.

----------


## jackie1337

Im using one of Truetarins Profiles in WS and I get this msg. (Link to he's profikes http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2007409)



[BOT] Approaching : Small Thorium Vein ...
[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...
[BOT] Node approach failed !
[BOT] Approaching : Small Thorium Vein ...
[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...
[BOT] Node approach failed !

Im new on this so I have no idea what I do wrong

----------


## Duplicity

> DL link doesn't seem to be working.


Works for me, just tried it.

----------


## Fracko

Hey there. Nice bot, worked fine yesterday. But today when i tried to start it i get this error:

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

How do i solve that one? I can't find a solution.

----------


## WoWcrafter

Anyone know where I can go about getting a cheap account just fpr botting. 

I don't wanna fork out on an account + all the expansions just to bot. The account also has a high risk of being ban. another reason I don't wanna buy everything again.

thanks

----------


## Deathnotex

> Anyone know where I can go about getting a cheap account just fpr botting. 
> 
> I don't wanna fork out on an account + all the expansions just to bot. The account also has a high risk of being ban. another reason I don't wanna buy everything again.
> 
> thanks


I Honestly don't think botting is for you then, High risk and botting must be accepted then feared of loss.

On a side Note, i have been using this bot for about 4 day's Using dr.watson's profiles, No Problems as of yet, using it on 3 Extra accounts i own. 
Prob the best bot i have seen in Along time running this smooth and straight forward.

Those Having Problems running this bot please see below

Install:
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package
Make sure you have All the .net Frameworks from microsoft (win7 users automatically have 1 thru 4 .net frameworks)
right click SGatherer, Run as Administrator

If your still having problems, please search through the forums abit, im sure the question you might ask has been asked 100 time's before.

The above will most likely take care of most problems people have here.

Thanks and goodluck all!  :Cool:

----------


## xataq

"Hey there. Nice bot, worked fine yesterday. But today when i tried to start it i get this error:[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

How do i solve that one? I can't find a solution."


-Have same issue. No idea what may have caused it. Dont know what I did so dont know how to solve.

----------


## Saynthewd

I was wondering if there was a way to use ANY mount that you have learned. I have a Sandstone Drake I would like to use but it doesnt appear listed in the mount section of your bot.\

Edit: NVM Found my answer 3 days back in the thread.

----------


## gezus

> you activated "auto loot" in wow options?


Yes I did, but that dosn't mean that you toon will "Loot" corpses. All Auto loot does is make looting single click.

----------


## Holyshokk

When i downloaded this yesterday: Imageshack - keylogger.jpg

----------


## ludsor

> When i downloaded this yesterday: Imageshack - keylogger.jpg


Could be a false positive? Malwarebytes, Norton, nor Avast detected anything for me.




> No i don't think you should be worried as its Kaspersky
> being over protective and there are many quetions about 
> this subject in their own forum.
> There advice is not to worry and do as in the link.
> 
> Similar actions can be performed not only by malicious programs, but also by some other not malicious applications installed on your computer. Very often these actions are performed by means of hotkeys to access some functions of an application installed on your computer.

----------


## deppjones21

```
System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)
at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()
at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)
```

is what i get also after wednesday WoW-maintenance. Before today sGatherer worked flawless for ~ 3 weeks. Seems some offsets or other stuff in WoW have changed?

Looks like JuJuBoSc got to look after it...

----------


## Freefall552

Hello, lovely bot I must say. But is it possible to make it attack faster? I mean, at the moment the bot waits atleast 5 seconds between each spell on the combat list which makes it really hard for characters under lvl 85 to survive more than one mob on it's own.

Thanks in advance and keep up the good work.

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




> When i downloaded this yesterday: Imageshack - keylogger.jpg


It's not a keylogger. False alarm.

----------


## Delfuras

> Yes I did, but that dosn't mean that you toon will "Loot" corpses. All Auto loot does is make looting single click.


someone asked how to loot mines/herbs, i didn´t try to solve your problem  :Wink:

----------


## misterx

Nowadays i get dc'ed every 2hours i'm using the bot :s I'm using the same version i've been using for 2 weeks now :s

----------


## Freefall552

> Nowadays i get dc'ed every 2hours i'm using the bot :s I'm using the same version i've been using for 2 weeks now :s


I've been using it for six hours straight now and I have not experienced any problems.

I'm running on Xp sp3.

----------


## Deathnotex

Just got this if it means anything to anyone.

[BOT] Dead while gathering !

[BOT] Mount success !

System.ArgumentException: Empty path name is not legal.

at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)

at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)

at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode)

at MyWoW.Classes.XmlSerializer.Serialize(String Path, Object Object)

[BOT] Mount success !

----------


## laulund

why sgather closes every time I would choose mount have tryed all dont know why it wont work?

can somebody help me

----------


## Vandra

Is it possible to avoid a node if mobs around ?

----------


## shierfire

Dear buds. can anyone give me a hand installing please? i searched through forums.. and didnt find anything that was related to me. but then again theres over a thousand!! i have windows xp. and clicked on the link at the first post in this forum.. gatherer had downloaded to my desktop.. for easy access.. then i opend with winzip ! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: Unexpected end of archive
^ is what comes up.. any help would be much appreciated!!

----------


## boxingnun

everytime i try to get it going i recieve and exception, here it is....

resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)

and each time before i get this error the bot is unable to move the character. Everything is setup correctly but i have to move the character with autorun toggling. To better explain i have to start it moving once it mounts and stop it when it gets to a gathering point happens on any of my comps. the OS is vista 64-bit works on other users machines but neither of mine...

----------


## Valmere

> Dear buds. can anyone give me a hand installing please? i searched through forums.. and didnt find anything that was related to me. but then again theres over a thousand!! i have windows xp. and clicked on the link at the first post in this forum.. gatherer had downloaded to my desktop.. for easy access.. then i opend with winzip ! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
> ! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: Unexpected end of archive
> ^ is what comes up.. any help would be much appreciated!!


First off you aren't *installing* anything. Second, your problems are pretty plain and clear. *"Unexpected end of archive."* means that the file failed to download completely so just re-download it. Third, download and install Winrar instead of using winzip.

----------


## Donderak

Is this bot still safe to use? Sorry if I'm a bit paranoid, I know the risks etc. but won't bots like this get detected quite fast? Or doesn't it really matter if you bot well and not for too long.

----------


## hokuto78

> Is this bot still safe to use? Sorry if I'm a bit paranoid, I know the risks etc. but won't bots like this get detected quite fast? Or doesn't it really matter if you bot well and not for too long.


Nothing is 100% safe to use. Just don't be stupid about it and you should be ok.

----------


## Niffel

What do you want to hear? The bot has a 24.453% Chance of being detected if you run it longer than 10 hours on consecutive days, but only in leap years and only if the 24th of december is a full moon? Which might be ok for you, but if it were 26.345% for some other crazy combination of events it would be to high for you?

Thing is: If you are afraid of being banned, meaning you would regret being banned => Don't use anything against the rules blizzard made up.
If your point is more like: Human life is invaluable and one second of grinding therefor is an unlimited waste of value and therefor even if you get caught and banned, the utility of your actions still is higher than it would be without botting => Welcome to the clan.

A question from me: Which skills would you recommend for a warrior. I notcied SGather fights a lot worse than HB, so which skill combination lets him survive longest... thanks for you advice.

----------


## boxingnun

Does anyone have any ideas for the problem with getting the sgather to move the character on my comp?

anything is helpful!!

----------


## Donderak

Thanks for your replies, to answer your question Niffel. I'm using it on my warrior, I put in Victory Rush and Shield Block and Shield Wall (I'm tank) and Concussion Blow, Shockwave and Intimidating Shout. Together with that, just Devastate and some other pure dmg abilities.

----------


## p0rpz

> Does anyone have any ideas for the problem with getting the sgather to move the character on my comp?
> 
> anything is helpful!!


Hmmmmmm... what?

----------


## Steakschen

Hello

i am from Germany, first of all the bot looks great

but does work for me.

First i can't select mount in de menu-box. The Programm crashes.
i write the line in the xml file and the Tool found it, in the dropdownBox stands now: Goldener Greif or Golden Gryphon.

but the main-Problem, my char dosent MOVE ! no one meter

after self mount up: State: Roaming
when i then fly my self next to an ore 


[BOT] Approaching : Obsidiumvorkommen ...

[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...

[BOT] Node approach failed !

Any one a tip?

first problem Char dosent move ^^

----------


## mukha521

Maybe he asks about the same problem as I have here:
SGather is unable to move a character. It works fine as long as I hold down W key (to move forward). It changes directions, approaching nods, dismounts (here I have to release W ofc.) gathers a herb and mounts up. But if I do not press any keys, it's just mounts up, get a little altitude and hangs with status "Roaming". If I'll press W it will go where it suppose to go but...

I am using Windows 7 64bit.
Any suggestions? =\

----------


## Donderak

It might be some compactability problem. I've got Windows Vista 32-bit and it works great for me. Try running it as Vista or XP and as Administrator. And if all else fails... just put something heavy on your W key, lol.

----------


## Konti

> Maybe he asks about the same problem as I have here:
> SGather is unable to move a character. It works fine as long as I hold down W key (to move forward). It changes directions, approaching nods, dismounts (here I have to release W ofc.) gathers a herb and mounts up. But if I do not press any keys, it's just mounts up, get a little altitude and hangs with status "Roaming". If I'll press W it will go where it suppose to go but...
> 
> I am using Windows 7 64bit.
> Any suggestions? =\


Make sure your secondary movement keys are arrows. The bot is using them to move, not wsad/esdf.

----------


## mukha521

> Make sure your secondary movement keys are arrows. The bot is using them to move, not wsad/esdf.


Here it is! Thank you!

----------


## JunkyVirus

Okey, running the program as administrator fixed the error, works perfect !

----------


## shierfire

im sorry for typo.. "winzip" i meant to say winrar.. but yes i have saved the file to my desktop.. and double click to open it and ! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: Unexpected end of archive
still pops up.... i have resaved file a few times and tried.. but if any other pointers could be given i would appreciate it.. and thank you for the reply valmere!

----------


## Secalicious

one thing i would like is letting us have combat skills be used twice rather than just listing all the spells to be used.

----------


## Itoo

> one thing i would like is letting us have combat skills be used twice rather than just listing all the spells to be used.


You can just edit the Settings.xml and modify the lines between <CombatSpells> & </CombatSpells>

----------


## Camaris

I skimmed through the thread looking for a work around with swift flight form and some of the feral skills; such as Mangle(Cat) and didn't find anything. I tried adding them manually hoping it worked on a simple level such as /cast <spell> but apparently its a little more complex then that. Could we possibly get an update fixing little things like this, I'm no programmer but it doesn't seem like it would be that hard since there is already a skill list built in.

----------


## Steakschen

> Hello
> 
> i am from Germany, first of all the bot looks great
> 
> but does work for me.
> 
> First i can't select mount in de menu-box. The Programm crashes.
> i write the line in the xml file and the Tool found it, in the dropdownBox stands now: Goldener Greif or Golden Gryphon.
> 
> ...


daytime hits Steak critical. Steak dies :-)

its all about the d3d11 option

TO EVERYONE: When your Char doesnt Move, go to the config.wtf
search line with the d3d11 option, delete the line
start wow.exe

be happy with the great bot


1 simple question i got again.

How can i configure in the combat tab, one attack 3 times ?
Hemorage
Hemorage
Hemorage
Recupurte
Hemorage
Hemorage
Hemorage
Kidney 
??

it takes Hemo only 1 time

----------


## miaoulis

i am using it is great i made like 50k gold xD anw..... i kind overused it and my gm said that he report me anyway i have onother miner character when i can start use it again with no fear of the report he made?????

----------


## aeus

Awesome bot! Works great! Went from 1-350 Mining/Herb in 3,5hrs!

Keep up the good work!

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

BTW, is it possible to configure the bot for Archeology with profiles?

----------


## Orre1991

Tested this bot and had some problems with mining, was 3-4 veins on the same spot kinda and the bot couldnt decide which one to mine first etc etc. got disconected due to error and when i closed the bot all settings got removed. Any tips?

----------


## Camaris

> daytime hits Steak critical. Steak dies :-)
> 
> its all about the d3d11 option
> 
> TO EVERYONE: When your Char doesnt Move, go to the config.wtf
> search line with the d3d11 option, delete the line
> start wow.exe
> 
> be happy with the great bot
> ...


Open up your settings.xml with notepad, scroll down to the section <CombatSpells>; its near the bottom of the xml. You'll find all the spells you've entered so far into the combat tab, simply copy and paste your Hemorage line as many times as you need.

<string>Hemorage</string>
<string>Hemorage</string> 
<string>Hemorage</string>

----------


## Whitelightningjp

Can we get a way for it to get unstuck while in Vash when it hits the ocean floor?

----------


## $hOTty

> im sorry for typo.. "winzip" i meant to say winrar.. but yes i have saved the file to my desktop.. and double click to open it and ! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
> ! C:\Users\Eddie\Desktop\SGather_1.0.4.exe: Unexpected end of archive
> still pops up.... i have resaved file a few times and tried.. but if any other pointers could be given i would appreciate it.. and thank you for the reply valmere!


I'm getting the same problem, tried redownloading fully with no success.

----------


## wooxe

it stands that it cant be handled by some program :S either i can click Continue or Quit, if i press continue nothing happens, but when i use the Sholazar basin file and press play, it just "Doesnt answer" and i have to shut the program down :S if u know the problem please help  :Smile:

----------


## Deathnotex

> it stands that it cant be handled by some program :S either i can click Continue or Quit, if i press continue nothing happens, but when i use the Sholazar basin file and press play, it just "Doesnt answer" and i have to shut the program down :S if u know the problem please help


read my post on page 88 or 87 about if you got problems & most likely your overlooking something.

----------


## porker

Hello!
A problem occurred while using the Sgatherer addon. I used alt+tab, and left it there for some time. When i alt+tabbed back I noticed that the character had been staying in the air mounted, but there hadnt been any obstacles in front of it, like walls or trees, it had just stopped and didnt want to move again. Also the bot didnt show anything in the log, no unstucking, no nothing. It happened several times. What can i do to solve the problem? I would appreciate your help.
Thanks

----------


## Deathnotex

> Hello!
> A problem occurred while using the Sgatherer addon. I used alt+tab, and left it there for some time. When i alt+tabbed back I noticed that the character had been staying in the air mounted, but there hadnt been any obstacles in front of it, like walls or trees, it had just stopped and didnt want to move again. Also the bot didnt show anything in the log, no unstucking, no nothing. It happened several times. What can i do to solve the problem? I would appreciate your help.
> Thanks


Please use windowed mode, if problem still persist's. reply back  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilwiccaseba

> Please use windowed mode, if problem still persist's. reply back


 Problem will still persist.

The bot will sometimes randomly stop moving by alt-tabbing or switching screens.
A way to 'fix' it when this happens, is to play in Windowed mode and every time you notice it stops, give focus to the bot's window, then back to WoW. It should move again.

----------


## Tbuzz101

how do i get it to use my swift flight form?

----------


## laulund

hei i have no problems with the sgather bother good dismount but will mount up again and get it I try and put the mount it does not respond

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




> hei i have no problems with the sgather bother good dismount but will mount up again and get it I try and put the mount it does not respond


 i meant i have some problems whit sgather well dismount but not mount up agian and when i try to set mount the program dos not respond

----------


## porker

> Problem will still persist.
> 
> The bot will sometimes randomly stop moving by alt-tabbing or switching screens.
> A way to 'fix' it when this happens, is to play in Windowed mode and every time you notice it stops, give focus to the bot's window, then back to WoW. It should move again.


Thank you both, windowed mode and switch focus helped. As I see, Tbuzz's already asked it, but I dont know either how to use druid flying forms with this bot. Can anyone help with this issue?
Thank you very much!

----------


## Steakschen

is there a chance for my vashir waypoint to work?
the problem is when i fight bevor gathering my char runs and when you run on the floor, you cant use the watermount

solve the problem is , in the feature "you stuck..." 2-3 times the jump button then i goes again^^

----------


## [Z]em

Considering using this but im on the fence because it is a public bot. :/

----------


## aeus

I still love this bot and been using it alot. It's so freaking awesome that u can't believe your eyes.

Yet there are some improvements to make before it's perfect imo:

The combat needs some tweaking.. Me as mage is pretty crap in the combat part with SGather because it starts the fight with melee-attacking and after 1-2secs delay the rotation starts. And the bad thing with the rotation is that after each spell there is also a delay with 1-2secs (looks very botish against mobs) otherwise its awesome bot!!!

Keep up the good work!

----------


## neon1911

I like your simple bot. It's great and light, I would like to discuss with you the making of an archaeology bot that works in a similar way. PM me if you are interested.

----------


## Inphinity

Hello.
Tryed to get the bot working today but always when im trying to choce mount the sgather freezes.
If i press start without picking any mount it just say "intializing".
I run it as administrator and also tryed it with my firewall and antivirus inactive.
This is how i do: Start wow, tab and start sgather, pick my char and then i cant pick any mount.

Thankfull for any help.

Thanks in Advance.

----------


## skrambles

When i try to download the file it says "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. " what should i do lol. I Believe its a .rar file but everything ive found to open it costs money...

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

I just need help! i kind of got it downloaded but when i try to use it it says, "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click continue the application will ignore this error and attmpt to continue if you click quit the application will close immediately"

System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()

----------


## botamas

Hello guys,
I need your help. Everything is fine with this thing but when i start this it just mounts up and nothing happens, not moving or something... what can be the problem?

----------


## tazuna

load a profile

----------


## botamas

did it!! so what can be the problem?

----------


## dinmammaskuk

> I use it for around 8-9 hours a night and *knock on wood* I have been using this almost 2 months now and nothing has happened. Although the risk is a perma ban on the account.


they wont every perma ban anyones account for boting lololol, only warnings/ 24hours to 3day bans, THEY WANT MONEY, they dont care about shitty farming bots. only honor farm bots/leveling are the bad ones  :Smile:

----------


## Valmere

Thanks again for sharing this free bot with us. One thing though; I've noticed after the bot goes to a node and loots, it will return to the last waypoint. This may be better for profiles with low waypoints but it looks a little suspicious for those with a high amount of waypoints. My suggestion is to implement an option to continue ahead to the *next* waypoint after looting a herb/mine instead of turning around.

----------


## Spherical

> Thanks again for sharing this free bot with us. One thing though; I've noticed after the bot goes to a node and loots, it will return to the last waypoint. This may be better for profiles with low waypoints but it looks a little suspicious for those with a high amount of waypoints. My suggestion is to implement an option to continue ahead to the *next* waypoint after looting a herb/mine instead of turning around.


I am not suffering this issue, are you sure this is happening?

Sure, if it is as you say, then the bot would just run the route back to front.

Perhaps I am being confused here.

----------


## hellobillybob

UMm ya every time i dowload it then i click on it it goes to the internet ??

----------


## aldrahun

Whenever i DL the bot i get an error message saying there is an unexpected end of archive, and when i try to unzip into a folder to be able to use it in wow it gives me another error saying the file is courrupt and then repeats the first error message and will not unzip, what do i do to get it to run? thanks for any help you give

PS: awsome bot +rep

----------


## beltic

> Whenever i DL the bot i get an error message saying there is an unexpected end of archive, and when i try to unzip into a folder to be able to use it in wow it gives me another error saying the file is courrupt and then repeats the first error message and will not unzip, what do i do to get it to run? thanks for any help you give
> 
> PS: awsome bot +rep


Try using Firefox. I had the same problem. tried again w/Firefox - no problem.

----------


## rasmus1213

Works perfect for me easy to handle no complicated things. And all routes exists to it. In my oppinion this bot is better then Gatherbuddy.

----------


## Phoenix^

> they wont every perma ban anyones account for boting lololol, only warnings/ 24hours to 3day bans, THEY WANT MONEY, they dont care about shitty farming bots. only honor farm bots/leveling are the bad ones


Yes they will, and they do, I've seen it a lot of time, even on the first try.

----------


## snigelmannen

Quick way to change to Z value in your profile, great for large profiles

just use Notepad++ and type in the search box 

```
(<Z>.*</Z>)
```

then 

```
<Z>250</Z>
```

 change the number to your desired height.

Make sure to tick Regular Expression.

----------


## Eklipze

Downloaded the bot from the first post but all that was there is a .dll file. Is there another location with the full bot somewhere ??

----------


## Mrlyz

I have this problem.. when I start bot goes crazy and:


[BOT] Player is a Warlock level 85 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...



help plz lol

----------


## jumjum

well when i tried starting it, it said i needed .net framework, so i downloaded it, and whenever i click sgather it says "unable to find runtime, and it wont run the program, alos am i supposed to put the dll somewhere

----------


## Mrlyz

to be more expecific, the bot doesen't mount up but he does every thing else just fine.. after he mine's one ore he does not mount back up, it starts wondering around instead  :Frown:  can someone help me please?

----------


## ruzai

> to be more expecific, the bot doesen't mount up but he does every thing else just fine.. after he mine's one ore he does not mount back up, it starts wondering around instead  can someone help me please?


 select your mount in the settings tab?

----------


## Sumpe

ey, do you plan to add a "log" function, chat and/or bot status?
Would really like a function like that, according to my log the bot did not do anything for 5 hours, but when I woke up it started again :\

----------


## aldrahun

Thanks Beltic, using firefox fixed my problem, but when i opened the file and turned on the bot there was no speed hack, was that removed throm the DL or have i hit another snag, regardless with or w/o speed hack i will "live" but the speedhack would make things nice

----------


## Sikas

> Thanks Beltic, using firefox fixed my problem, but when i opened the file and turned on the bot there was no speed hack, was that removed throm the DL or have i hit another snag, regardless with or w/o speed hack i will "live" but the speedhack would make things nice


There is no speedhack built into the bot.

----------


## Mrlyz

> select your mount in the settings tab?


I did.. also my keybindings are defauted, dunno what else to do, it doesen't just mount by it self.. I'm using Bronze Drake on setting I've got "<MountName>Reins of the Bronze Drake</MountName>" and I've tried "<MountName>Bronze Drake</MountName>" and "<MountName>Bronze Drake Mount</MountName>" nothing seems to work.. help me plz  :Frown:

----------


## dinmammaskuk

> Yes they will, and they do, I've seen it a lot of time, even on the first try.


they cant and wont ban 1st times. trust me  :Stick Out Tongue: . and they r very unlikly to do it to gathering bots, thats nothing, they ban hackers(speed hacks etc). there is so many proper hackers, that they still and having ban, they r way more focused on doing that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cyndaquil

> Thanks again for sharing this free bot with us. One thing though; I've noticed after the bot goes to a node and loots, it will return to the last waypoint. This may be better for profiles with low waypoints but it looks a little suspicious for those with a high amount of waypoints. My suggestion is to implement an option to continue ahead to the *next* waypoint after looting a herb/mine instead of turning around.


This would be a good idea, but i can see it getting the bot 'stuck' in a LOT of situations. the idea of returning to the previous one makes sure you don't get stuck.

----------


## Mrlyz

> i did.. Also my keybindings are defauted, dunno what else to do, it doesen't just mount by it self.. I'm using bronze drake on setting i've got "<mountname>reins of the bronze drake</mountname>" and i've tried "<mountname>bronze drake</mountname>" and "<mountname>bronze drake mount</mountname>" nothing seems to work.. Help me plz


help meeeeeee  :Frown:

----------


## Orre1991

When using this bot and discovers a vein, it just unmounts and keep running into the vein but doesnt mine it, suggestions?

----------


## aeus

Check your keybindings maybe? Could be the problem.

All I did was downloaded SGatherer, downloaded a profile, checked "Herbs" & "Mines" picked flying mount and then pressed "Start" and it work without any problems.

----------


## Rileyfreeman

Awesome bot, appreciate it!

----------


## c4tuna

For feral druids, in the combat options there's "Mangle", however it doesn't work for either cat or bear form. It can't seem to detect "Mangle(Cat Form)" and "Mangle(Bear Form)" which are the correct names.

----------


## Crysto

Combat is stuffed at the moment

It's not using some of my abilities..

----------


## Mrlyz

> help meeeeeee


plz help me.. its like the 5th time I post this  :Frown: 

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




> I did.. also my keybindings are defauted, dunno what else to do, it doesen't just mount by it self.. I'm using Bronze Drake on setting I've got "<MountName>Reins of the Bronze Drake</MountName>" and I've tried "<MountName>Bronze Drake</MountName>" and "<MountName>Bronze Drake Mount</MountName>" nothing seems to work.. help me plz


help plzzz

----------


## taps13118

How do I set this up, any help appreciated, I have a profile. Any help, thanks!

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

I get an unhandled exeption that i can bypass when i open, and i cannot select my mounts.

----------


## Cyndaquil

don't forget to add the item you want it to mine/herb to the list of things to mine/herb... also don't forget to run the bot as administrator

----------


## Troum

Very nice work I must say. Why isnt there any Readme file? Because some people dont have any clue at all how to install this. And I got the problem that when I attach my Character when I start the program I can see window for like 2 seconds then it shuts down. Im using Windows XP 32bit. Mabe its just me that is doing something wrong. But idk.

Edit: Forgot to say that im runnin Service Pack 2. Windows XP Professional.

----------


## Mrlyz

does anyone know a good leveling free bot? 1-85

----------


## Deliust

U find Lazybot on the forums  :Smile:  best bot of them whos free.

----------


## Appie

+rep works perfectly for me!  :Smile:

----------


## Rispuffen

First official ban for using this bot?

Just got a 48hrs one QQ

----------


## DK1989

> First official ban for using this bot?
> 
> Just got a 48hrs one QQ


wow Well I guess I'll be holding off on using it right now then. Thanks for letting us know!

----------


## Sikas

Logged in just fine. They might be banning people by reports instead of checking via Warden? I've used it somewhat often, but I've been there most of the time to watch it. Incase people whisper me or something.

----------


## xmetallicax

Hey, can i find sourcecode somewhere ?

----------


## druidman22

1 problem, i click mount name and it just gives me an error, and when i click start it stops responding

----------


## caspa

Hey. First off just want to say thanks for this program. It's awesome. I went from 1-525 very fast. I saved all the profiles I used to level and will post them when I get a chance, maybe someone will find them useful.

Also I was just wondering...Is there a way to mount into swift form as a druid? I feel like when people see me gathering and taking the time to mount up when I could just do it instant throws a red flag. Wasn't sure if there was an option for that? Saw another post on it and didn't see anything about it. Thanks in advance!!


EDIT: Also as far as the ban, everything fine on my end. But I'm ALWAYS around the computer when I'm gathering and also make good profiles with good waypoints to make it look not so obvious.

----------


## skrambles

What do i do when an error message comes up and says "Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller" PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE HHHEEELLLPPP!!!
It also occasionally says "Object reference not set to an instance of an object" yet again PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE HHHEEELLLPPP!!! i would love to use this bot but i have had so many odd problems with it =(

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




> 1 problem, i click mount name and it just gives me an error, and when i click start it stops responding


im having the same problem, i also get an error msg when i first start it up too

----------


## intense3

> First official ban for using this bot?
> 
> Just got a 48hrs one QQ


You got reported. Change zone / profile.

----------


## K1boRG

Anyone have weird disconnect and then after disconnect pops up it shows some kind of error where's included 'PopMeUp' or something like that ?

----------


## Wirell

> Anyone have weird disconnect and then after disconnect pops up it shows some kind of error where's included 'PopMeUp' or something like that ?


same here...

----------


## In7ox

That popmeup error is showing up because the game disconnected, and if you happen to be on an EU server you would've got disconnected at 05.00 because of the weekly maintenance  :Smile:

----------


## xeket

I'm having troubles with pet classes like hunter and warlock. Once I dissmount to gather an herb, if my pet is attacked before me, my player will stuck doing nothing until the pet dies, then the enemy attacks me AND this is when the player starts fighting them.

Also does anybody know if there are plans to release a version with druid flying form support ?

----------


## Testin

Great bot and amazing work

Any chances to make it work with SET gxApi "d3d11" command?

----------


## DK1989

> 1 problem, i click mount name and it just gives me an error, and when i click start it stops responding





> im having the same problem, i also get an error msg when i first start it up too


This have been explained how to fix it, scroll back a few pages instead of just crying and wanting people to do it for you.

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




> I'm having troubles with pet classes like hunter and warlock. Once I dissmount to gather an herb, if my pet is attacked before me, my player will stuck doing nothing until the pet dies, then the enemy attacks me AND this is when the player starts fighting them.
> 
> Also does anybody know if there are plans to release a version with druid flying form support ?


Yea hunters are in trouble with this bot, its why I wont run it on my hunter right now and Im sure the next version will have druid support since theres like 3 pages of people crying about it lol

----------


## archonbr

Every time i try to start the bot wow crash, some one know why?

----------


## Qtrs

When I am roaming Uldum to farm I find that the bot gets cought in the mountains, even with the auto unstuck feature it did not get free. One time I noticed it and I waited 10 minutes and then I stopped the bot and manually moved my char away. is there a way of avoiding this?

----------


## Hiddn

> When I am roaming Uldum to farm I find that the bot gets cought in the mountains, even with the auto unstuck feature it did not get free. One time I noticed it and I waited 10 minutes and then I stopped the bot and manually moved my char away. is there a way of avoiding this?


Find a new profile

----------


## Rispuffen

> You got reported. Change zone / profile.



Yeah i know, but i dont think i will use it for a while. Don't really wanna loose my acc forever ;O

----------


## LumerusTehDoorid

> This have been explained how to fix it, scroll back a few pages instead of just crying and wanting people to do it for you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------


I'm having the same problem as the two other guys. If you're referring to Klowned's post on page 84 about setting your mount, that's not the fix to this problem. If you're referring to something else that DOES address this problem SPECIFICALLY I'd appreciate it if you'd just give me the page number that I can find it on. 1,400 posts is a lot to sift through if ya feel me.

----------


## Sikas

Yea, I stopped using the bot for now for fear of getting a ban. I'd be more assured if the creator posted that the bot was undetected for now. I don't bot a lot, from time to time.. and when I do, I'm usually there. But even then, people can still report you and not say anything. :P

----------


## Dutters23

Sorry if there's already been a fix listed for this, but I need help.

When I try to start the bot I get following error:

Description:
Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	sgather.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	4d0e7251
Problem Signature 04:	SGather
Problem Signature 05:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4d0e7251
Problem Signature 07:	a2
Problem Signature 08:	161
Problem Signature 09:	System.NullReferenceException
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033


Any help is appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## LumerusTehDoorid

As to the error that was mentioned earlier, this is everything from the error box that pops up. Hope it's useful:


See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/nick.tselentakis/Desktop/WoW%20Stuff/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/nick.tselentakis/Desktop/WoW%20Stuff/SGather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/nick.tselentakis/Desktop/WoW%20Stuff/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/nick.tselentakis/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B9cb987a1-3bec-43d5-a952-dfb872283a38%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## snigelmannen

> When I am roaming Uldum to farm I find that the bot gets cought in the mountains, even with the auto unstuck feature it did not get free. One time I noticed it and I waited 10 minutes and then I stopped the bot and manually moved my char away. is there a way of avoiding this?


 You can just edit the height of all the Z values in the profile to about 420, that will make you fly at a safe height. a simple way to do this is by going back a few pages and follow my instruction/tip. (Regular expression needed)

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




> As to the error that was mentioned earlier, this is everything from the error box that pops up. Hope it's useful:
> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
> at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
> at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)


You arent trying to use the Druid Fly Form are you? If you do, it would cause that error.

----------


## QtDemon

Used this bot last night to farm up a pretty 2,500 Elementium ore in Uldum.  :Smile:

----------


## gezus

Why is it Lazybot can use Druid flightform and this bot cant?

----------


## LumerusTehDoorid

> You can just edit the height of all the Z values in the profile to about 420, that will make you fly at a safe height. a simple way to do this is by going back a few pages and follow my instruction/tip. (Regular expression needed)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You arent trying to use the Druid Fly Form are you? If you do, it would cause that error.


Nope, this is on my death knight, I already went into the settings .xml file and changed the 4th line to <Mount>Bronze Drake</Mount> or w/e it was supposed to be. I'm not sure what this is about

----------


## Laphee

> I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
> I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
> I HAVE RAN BOT AND WOW AS ADMIN
> 
> I"m on Windows 7 Ultimate 64. Tried running bot in compatability mode for XP sp3 as well. I get this error when I tried to attach the bot to the Wow process
> I am on .NET framework 4.0
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7292/wowerror.png


I am having this same problem and I deleted my config.wtf file and nothing

----------


## krolegrarfur

anyone have an uldum profile?

----------


## jereminion

> anyone have an uldum profile?


there is a good one in the 'profiles' section of the bots section



i like this bot so much it mines and remounts so quickly and its easy to make a lot of money in like 3 days i can make 7k gold and thats how much gold people trade for buying 60 days worth of wow so i can play wow for free thx to u!!!! i gave u rep before but it says 'i need to give rep to other people before i do it again' lol

----------


## krolegrarfur

> there is a good one in the 'profiles' section of the bots section
> 
> 
> 
> i like this bot so much it mines and remounts so quickly and its easy to make a lot of money in like 3 days i can make 7k gold and thats how much gold people trade for buying 60 days worth of wow so i can play wow for free thx to u!!!! i gave u rep before but it says 'i need to give rep to other people before i do it again' lol


ty, i like this bot a lot too, first one i ever got to work though, but anyways, its about to get me my epic flyer within 4 hours

----------


## BenOwns

so this bot is working great with the waypoints i made.
but it is not grabbing the mined items.

any idea?

----------


## Spherical

Is autoloot on in the Blizzard UI ?

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




> I am having this same problem and I deleted my config.wtf file and nothing


Try reinstalling the .NET framework?

I think it's in the MrFishit thread, 1st post.

Can't remember if I had to do that with Sgather, but it can do no harm.

Good luck, hope you get it working.

----------


## Skreem

Having an issue with it just freezing.

----------


## pnrxt

Bot doesn't mine any of Rich nodes(Rich Adamantite Deposit, Rich Elementium Vein, Rich Pyrite Deposit and others...) in RUSwow client. I added them to specific items list, that didn't fix it. If node has Богатые(Rich) in its name bot just ignores it and flyes pas it. All other nodes it mines without issues.

----------


## Valmere

I noticed this too in the US client, or more specifically for the Rich Adamantite deposits.

----------


## K1boRG

Has anyone getting weird disconnects where following some kind of UI error with some kind of 'RepopMe in it? is it just me or its glitch in bot?

----------


## xZer0x

> Has anyone getting weird disconnects where following some kind of UI error with some kind of 'RepopMe in it? is it just me or its glitch in bot?


I did, Serveral times tbh.
but everytime i look at the bot it says underground node detected, so maybe that's why im not sure tho.

----------


## zhmn

I have a problem. When I try too run Sgather under night , the next morning when I get up I get this error and that I got dissconected from wow. 

[String "SpellStopCasting();" ]:1:
attempt to call global
'SpellStopCasting' (a nil value)

what is this problem?

----------


## aeus

Hmm since last night I can't even turn Bot on.. When I click Start nothing happens and no error messages or something pops up... really wierd.

----------


## sont

Before you post an error here, try reinstalling the .NET Framework 4.

----------


## aeus

> Before you post an error here, try reinstalling the .NET Framework 4.


Tried that and doesn't help. I've used it for like 1week without any problems. If it popped up some error messages it would be easier to track the problem but now it only stands there and when I load a profile and then click Start nothing happens.

Actually at the bottom right corner in bot window the text change from State: Stopped to State: Mount ....But that's about it.

----------


## DK1989

> Bot doesn't mine any of Rich nodes(Rich Adamantite Deposit, Rich Elementium Vein, Rich Pyrite Deposit and others...) in RUSwow client. I added them to specific items list, that didn't fix it. If node has Богатые(Rich) in its name bot just ignores it and flyes pas it. All other nodes it mines without issues.





> I noticed this too in the US client, or more specifically for the Rich Adamantite deposits.


I had these problems before but I simply edited the settings part and replace the GatherSpecificItems part with;



```
<GatherSpecificItems>
    <string>Peacebloom</string>
    <string>Silverleaf</string>
    <string>Earthroot</string>
    <string>Mageroyal</string>
    <string>Briarthorn</string>
    <string>Stranglekelp</string>
    <string>Bruiseweed</string>
    <string>Wild Steelbloom</string>
    <string>Grave Moss</string>
    <string>Kingsblood</string>
    <string>Liferoot</string>
    <string>Fadeleaf</string>
    <string>Goldthorn</string>
    <string>Khadgars Whisker</string>
    <string>Wintersbite</string>
    <string>Firebloom</string>
    <string>Purple Lotus</string>
    <string>Arthas' Tears</string>
    <string>Sungrass</string>
    <string>Blindweed</string>
    <string>Ghost Mushroom</string>
    <string>Gromsblood</string>
    <string>Golden Sansam</string>
    <string>Dreamfoil</string>
    <string>Mountain Silversage</string>
    <string>Plaguebloom</string>
    <string>Icecap</string>
    <string>Black Lotus</string>
    <string>Felweed</string>
    <string>Dreaming Glory</string>
    <string>Terocone</string>
    <string>Ragveil</string>
    <string>FlameCap</string>
    <string>Ancient Lichen</string>
    <string>Netherbloom</string>
    <string>Nightmare Vine</string>
    <string>Mana Thistle</string>
    <string>Talandra's Rose</string>
    <string>Goldclover</string>
    <string>Tiger Lily</string>
    <string>Adder's Tongue</string>
    <string>Cinderbloom</string>
    <string>Stormvine</string>
    <string>Azshara's Veil</string>
    <string>Heartblood</string>
    <string>Copper Deposit</string>
    <string>Tin Deposit</string>
    <string>Silver Deposit</string>
    <string>Iron Deposit</string>
    <string>Gold Deposit</string>
    <string>Mithril Deposit</string>
    <string>Truesilver Deposit</string>
    <string>Small Thorium Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Throium Deposit</string>
    <string>Ooze Covered Thorium Deposit</string>
    <string>Fel Iron Deposit</string>
    <string>Adamantite Deposit	</string>
    <string>Rich Adamantite Deposit</string>
    <string>Khorium Deposit</string>
    <string>Cobalt Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Cobalt Deposit</string>
    <string>Saronite Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Saronite Deposit</string>
    <string>Titanium Deposit</string>
    <string>Obsidium Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Obsidium Deposit</string>
    <string>Elementium Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Elementium Deposit</string>
    <string>Pyrite Deposit</string>
  </GatherSpecificItems>
```

EDIT------------------------
If you want a mailing one too;



```
<MailItems>
    <string>Peacebloom</string>
    <string>Silverleaf</string>
    <string>Earthroot</string>
    <string>Mageroyal</string>
    <string>Briarthorn</string>
    <string>Stranglekelp</string>
    <string>Bruiseweed</string>
    <string>Wild Steelbloom</string>
    <string>Grave Moss</string>
    <string>Kingsblood</string>
    <string>Liferoot</string>
    <string>Fadeleaf</string>
    <string>Goldthorn</string>
    <string>Khadgars Whisker</string>
    <string>Wintersbite</string>
    <string>Firebloom</string>
    <string>Purple Lotus</string>
    <string>Arthas' Tears</string>
    <string>Sungrass</string>
    <string>Blindweed</string>
    <string>Ghost Mushroom</string>
    <string>Gromsblood</string>
    <string>Golden Sansam</string>
    <string>Dreamfoil</string>
    <string>Mountain Silversage</string>
    <string>Plaguebloom</string>
    <string>Icecap</string>
    <string>Black Lotus</string>
    <string>Felweed</string>
    <string>Dreaming Glory</string>
    <string>Terocone</string>
    <string>Ragveil</string>
    <string>Flame Cap</string>
    <string>Ancient Lichen</string>
    <string>Netherbloom</string>
    <string>Nightmare Vine</string>
    <string>Mana Thistle</string>
    <string>Talandra's Rose</string>
    <string>Goldclover</string>
    <string>Deadnettle</string>
    <string>Tiger Lily</string>
    <string>Adder's Tongue</string>
    <string>Lichbloom</string>
    <string>Icethorn</string>
    <string>Frost Lotus</string>
    <string>Primal Life</string>
    <string>Primal Mana</string>
    <string>Eternal Life</string>
    <string>Cinderbloom</string>
    <string>Stormvine</string>
    <string>Azshara's Veil</string>
    <string>Whiptail</string>
    <string>Heartblood</string>
    <string>Volatile Life</string>
    <string>Copper Ore</string>
    <string>Malachite</string>
    <string>Shadowgem</string>
    <string>Tigerseye</string>
    <string>Tin Ore</string>
    <string>Silver Ore</string>
    <string>Moss Agate</string>
    <string>Iron Ore</string>
    <string>Gold Ore</string>
    <string>Citrine</string>
    <string>Jade</string>
    <string>Lesser Moonstone</string>
    <string>Mithril Ore</string>
    <string>Dark Iron Ore</string>
    <string>Black Diamond</string>
    <string>Blood of the Mountain</string>
    <string>Truesilver Ore</string>
    <string>Aquamarine</string>
    <string>Citrine</string>
    <string>Star Ruby</string>
    <string>Thorium Ore</string>
    <string>Black Vitriol</string>
    <string>Arcane Crystal</string>
    <string>Azerothian Diamond</string>
    <string>Blue Sapphire</string>
    <string>Huge Emerald</string>
    <string>Large Opal</string>
    <string>Star Ruby</string>
    <string>Fel Iron Ore</string>
    <string>Adamantite Ore</string>
    <string>Khorium Ore</string>
    <string>Arcane Crystal</string>
    <string>Azure Moonstone</string>
    <string>Blood Garnet</string>
    <string>Deep Peridot</string>
    <string>Flame Spessarite</string>
    <string>Golden Draenite</string>
    <string>Living Ruby</string>
    <string>Shadow Draenite</string>
    <string>Primal Air</string>
    <string>Primal Fire</string>
    <string>Primal Shadow</string>
    <string>Primal Mana</string>
    <string>Cobalt Ore</string>
    <string>Saronite Ore</string>
    <string>Titanium Ore</string>
    <string>Bloodstone</string>
    <string>Chalcedony</string>
    <string>Huge Citrine</string>
    <string>Shadow Crystal</string>
    <string>Dark Jade</string>
    <string>Sun Crystal</string>
    <string>Ametrine</string>
    <string>Eye of Zul</string>
    <string>King's Amber</string>
    <string>Majestic Zircon</string>
    <string>Cardinal Ruby</string>
    <string>Dreadstone</string>
    <string>Autumn's Glow</string>
    <string>Forest Emerald</string>
    <string>Monarch Topaz</string>
    <string>Scarlet Ruby</string>
    <string>Sky Sapphire</string>
    <string>Twilight Opal</string>
    <string>Eternal Air</string>
    <string>Eternal Fire</string>
    <string>Eternal Shadow</string>
    <string>Eternal Earth</string>
    <string>Eternal Water</string>
    <string>Obsidium Ore</string>
    <string>Elementium Ore</string>
    <string>Pyrite Ore</string>
    <string>Carnelian</string>
    <string>Hessonite</string>
    <string>Nightstone</string>
    <string>Zephyrite</string>
    <string>Alicite</string>
    <string>Jasper</string>
    <string>Demonseye</string>
    <string>Ember Topaz</string>
    <string>Amberjewel</string>
    <string>Dream Emerald</string>
    <string>Inferno Ruby</string>
    <string>Ocean Sapphire</string>
    <string>Volatile Earth</string>
    <string>Volatile Fire</string>
    <string>Volatile Water</string>
    <string>Volatile Air</string>
  </MailItems>
```

----------


## K1boRG

I'm start to get weird disconnect's lately, well since I was moved to Twilight Highlands for mining, seems problem with bot or my internet, idk actually, but anyway. Was about to ask if someone have or could recomment some kind of tool/program what auto-relog after disconnect ( DC ) ?

----------


## Premiere

I've been having disconnect issues as well lately.

----------


## K1boRG

I'v noticed that most of these disconnect coming right after not able to mine underground mines e.g. Caves (I'm using to skip underground caves so) and maybe sometime when bot force to ignore em and something sending to wow client - that wow client isnt accepting and dropping me off server or something?

-- WOULD be nice if someone could share FREE auto-relog tool / script or w/e, via PM will rep & also will help if could do.

----------


## laurentorz

I got banned for using this and i was botting VERY carefully,watch out!

----------


## zhmn

When were you banned, and for how long? permanent?

----------


## laurentorz

I got banned about 1 hour ago,and they said they are investigating several similar cases.

The ban is for a month and then i have to email them to get my account back.

----------


## LumerusTehDoorid

Nobody can help me with this? This is the error code I get when trying to open SGather. It doesn't stop me from opening it but I get the same code when I try to select a mount and the bot doesn't do anything when I try to start it. I have the current .NET Framework installed, I'm running as an admin, I've edited the 4th line in the settings xml file to show my mount, and I've downloaded and loaded a profile. I've been scouring the forums for a solution and I've found other people that have the same problem as me but no fix so far. This thing is driving me bonkers so please, any help would be much appreciated.

EDIT: It may also be worth noting that I'm running on Windows 7 x64




> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
> at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
> ...

----------


## Sikas

> I got banned about 1 hour ago,and they said they are investigating several similar cases.
> 
> The ban is for a month and then i have to email them to get my account back.


You were reported by a player then. You were botting too obviously or for too long and got caught.

----------


## Dirtyangel

Just got temporarily banned for using WHack + SGather awaiting email from Blizzard.

----------


## c4tuna

I've just been using this on my low-medium pop server at night for the past couple weeks and still haven't had any issues. If you use a profile that's prone to going after unobtainable (in caves or just otherwise not gatherable) nodes, it can be VERY obvious that you're botting. Combat can also be a giveaway.

----------


## snigelmannen

> Nobody can help me with this? This is the error code I get when trying to open SGather. It doesn't stop me from opening it but I get the same code when I try to select a mount and the bot doesn't do anything when I try to start it. I have the current .NET Framework installed, I'm running as an admin, I've edited the 4th line in the settings xml file to show my mount, and I've downloaded and loaded a profile. I've been scouring the forums for a solution and I've found other people that have the same problem as me but no fix so far. This thing is driving me bonkers so please, any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: It may also be worth noting that I'm running on Windows 7 x64



System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()

You arent starting the program as admin

----------


## Naice

really nice work. i love it. while (true) rep++;

sometimes it cant load settings, ends up with an error message i'll post it if it happens again.

edit: just one thing would be nice: a jump (about 300ms duration) before mounting up while in vashijr.

----------


## K1boRG

Anyone have getting weird disconnect's lately too maybe? When I use SGather and minimize after few min's im getting DC, its propobly becouse of Memory writing or something like that?

Does anyone have AUTO-IT or any program what will auto-relog on DC?

----------


## Naice

> Anyone have getting weird disconnect's lately too maybe? When I use SGather and minimize after few min's im getting DC, its propobly becouse of Memory writing or something like that?


Might be Playerscore/Gearscore causing disconnects that way..

----------


## minifss

SGather doesnt work too well minimized. You should keep it in background instead of minimizing it, depending on OS. It fails on navigating when I minimize mine on W7 64bit Ultimate.

----------


## dewb

why cant u use druid flight form :\

----------


## K1boRG

Only addons I use while gathering are OneBag, GatherMate2 with DATA, SexyMap, Prat, Mail Opener, Titan Panel, Auctionator, MikScrollBattleText... Rest I'm disabling while Gathering mining...

----------


## snackys

anyone notice that golds been getting harder to get?

----------


## K1boRG

snackys u smoke crack or what? 

*minifss yup, im using windows 7 x64 ultimate too ;/*

----------


## aeus

Ok guys I have this issue since 2 days (before that I used this bot without any problems....):

I can attach SGatherer to my WoW window.
I can click on Herb/Mine and all of those settings.
I can load Profiles.



So far no problems....BUT:

When I choose mount: The bot window freezes and stays like that forever...have to kill it from task manager.
When I click START nothing happens... (except bottom right corner says State: Stopped, Roaming, Mounting etc...but as I said, nothing happens ingame).
And the bot log stays like this whatever I do:

[BOT] Player is a Mage level 85 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

I have reinstalled .NET Frameworks 4.0...problem still exist.
I run the bot as Administrator..... problem still exist.
I did "System Restore" to the day bot worked....problem still exist..

Running Windows 7 32bit..


Anyone know what could be wrong or how to fix it?

----------


## Testin

Did you recently add SET gxApi "d3d11" command in ur config? If yes just delete.

Any chances to make Sgather work with SET gxApi "d3d11" command in the near future? Or if some1 found a way to fix this please explain how

Thanks in advance

----------


## aeus

> Did you recently add SET gxApi "d3d11" command in ur config? If yes just delete.
> 
> Any chances to make Sgather work with SET gxApi "d3d11" command in the near future? Or if some1 found a way to fix this please explain how
> 
> Thanks in advance


Problem solved by probably because i had gxApi "OpenGL" in config.wtf.

Thanks for the tip! +rep!

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




> I had these problems before but I simply edited the settings part and replace the GatherSpecificItems part with;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <GatherSpecificItems>
>     <string>Peacebloom</string>
>     <string>Silverleaf</string>
>     <string>Earthroot</string>
> ...


Thanks for the list! ...You missed Whiptail in gathering list though!  :Wink:

----------


## Shikkakka

First of all thanks for a great bot!

I have a suggestion, would it be possible to alter the combat function of the bot so you can add the same spell more than once in order to set up a attack sequence that is more balanced?

Grinding herbs with my druid and atm I am using: Insect Swarm, Moonfire, Starsurge,Rejuvination, Wrath, Starfire, Regrowth ...and that works fine in lower lvl areas but when farming in the 80+ areas it can get a bit bothersome.

So if I was able to make something like: Insect Swarm, Moonfire, Starsurge,Rejuvination, Wrath, Wrath, Wrath, Regrowth would help alot.

Just a suggestion though I am aware that sgather is made for gathering not fighting, and maybe other classes dont have as much trouble staying alive.

----------


## sharidine

> why cant u use druid flight form :\


Yeah would like that aswell xD

----------


## vaeevictiss

This bot is definately incredible! Two nice features would be a timer so u can have it stop after a set time, and an option to eat or bandage when ur hp gets to a certain point.

Today was my first day using it and I've filled my bags. I have found it to be risky tho and dunno how people don't get banned more often. Ill stick to using it on my alts account.

I had it running on my personal laptop while I was at work annd would check on it every 15-20 mins. I happened to see somone say in general "there's a dk botting report if you see him" he went on to mention how I was flying weird and would drop down when people were mining already and would wait a bit then mount and fly off. I ended up saying in general I was not a bot, that I was just on a slow computer and laggy internet and that seemed to stop it.

I decided to be safe and go to another zone and in less than 20 mins someone else was calling me out in general. I could see probs leaving it unattended. This was also during noonish on a weekday so a fairly low activity time. I'm thinking early morn to be the best. 

Anyone that's been doin this a while have tips for how to "not be dumb" using it lol.

----------


## Trivouille

> First of all thanks for a great bot!
> 
> I have a suggestion, would it be possible to alter the combat function of the bot so you can add the same spell more than once in order to set up a attack sequence that is more balanced?
> 
> Grinding herbs with my druid and atm I am using: Insect Swarm, Moonfire, Starsurge,Rejuvination, Wrath, Starfire, Regrowth ...and that works fine in lower lvl areas but when farming in the 80+ areas it can get a bit bothersome.
> 
> So if I was able to make something like: Insect Swarm, Moonfire, Starsurge,Rejuvination, Wrath, Wrath, Wrath, Regrowth would help alot.
> 
> Just a suggestion though I am aware that sgather is made for gathering not fighting, and maybe other classes dont have as much trouble staying alive.


You can make all you want, just edit the settings.xml, in the combat part, you can add spells.
For example, on my priest, looking like that :



> <CombatSpells>
> <string>Power Word: Shield</string>
> <string>Vampiric Touch</string>
> <string>Devouring Plague</string>
> <string>Shadow Word: Pain</string>
> <string>Mind Blast</string>
> <string>Shadow Word: Death</string>
> <string>Mind Flay</string>
> <string>Mind Flay</string>
> ...

----------


## mosey6

hrm, this was working fine for me up until today. didn't really do anything. just keep getting this message after "[bot] mounted! success"



```
[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

   at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

   at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

   at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)
```

any ideas? i've tried witha clean copy of sgather 1.0.4. killed explorer.exe.. restarted pc, restarted wow

basically the bot only mounts up now. im using mount hyjal profiles from the front page.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

*5$ REWARD VIA PAYPAL FOR WHOEVER SOLVES MY PROBLEM*
I've used Sgather to farm over 250k gold.
HOWEVER, I bought a new laptop, a 32 bit VISTA.
When I attach:: I get an instant error and freeze.

I HAVE downloaded .net framework 4
I RUN it as admin, also have tried running wow as admin and not.
I've tried adding the line into config.wtf that was mentioned earlier.
I've reinstalled Sgather.

Here is the error::

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
at SGather.Core.Injection..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.312 (rtmLHS.050727-3100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/rac/Desktop/SGather/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.312 (rtmLHS.050727-3100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.312 (rtmLHS.050727-3100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.312 (rtmLHS.050727-3100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/rac/Desktop/SGather/SGather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/rac/Desktop/SGather/SGather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## mosey6

> hrm, this was working fine for me up until today. didn't really do anything. just keep getting this message after "[bot] mounted! success"
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :
> 
> System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
> 
> ...


found out what caused this..

Make sure UPARROW DOWNARROW LEFTARROW and RIGHTARROW are also bound to your MOVE FORWARD MOVE BACKWARDS TURN LEFT and TURN RIGHT abilities in game. 

I made the mistake of binding my flying mount to UPARROW and ground mount to DOWN ARROW. and that's when the bot stop working  :Frown: 

anyways, no more errors.

----------


## mukha521

I think this topic should be summarized as some FAQ. People are asking same questions over and over again and there are almost 100 pages. Obviously, when you are looking for a solution to your problem, a thread with 100 pages of random answers isn't a good looking one  :Wink: 

P.S.
It's funny to find someone using the same exact waypoints profile as you and when he telling you that he's not botting =)
Imho it's safer to create your own profile.

It'll be cool to have some tool to edit existing waypoints as you fly over them in game.

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

It'll also be very great if bot will not interrupt gathering cast on entering combat. There are many situations in which you can finish gathering before mob can reach you, but bot stops gathering a node =(

----------


## Strixus

Can anyone that has tried Lazybot give their opinion on which of these two bots is better? I plan on mining Uldum on a level 80 so I need pretty good add killing support.

----------


## z0m

That's completly up to what you value more....

Faster looting: SGather
Lower detection chance: Lazybot
Likely better combat: Lazybot (Custom Classes)

----------


## wow98xd

it dont works for me

----------


## Syltex

After 6hours in Sholazar basin


---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




> *5$ REWARD VIA PAYPAL FOR WHOEVER SOLVES MY PROBLEM*
> I've used Sgather to farm over 250k gold.
> HOWEVER, I bought a new laptop, a 32 bit VISTA.
> When I attach:: I get an instant error and freeze.
> 
> I HAVE downloaded .net framework 4
> I RUN it as admin, also have tried running wow as admin and not.
> I've tried adding the line into config.wtf that was mentioned earlier.
> I've reinstalled Sgather.
> ...


Run this program. Fix-program.exe ... at ul.to - Free File Hosting, Free Image Hosting, Free Music Hosting, Free Video Hosting, ...
If it doesn't work reinstall .net.

----------


## trimm

> Ok guys I have this issue since 2 days (before that I used this bot without any problems....):
> 
> I can attach SGatherer to my WoW window.
> I can click on Herb/Mine and all of those settings.
> I can load Profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> So far no problems....BUT:
> ...


I had the same problem on XP pro. I messed around with it for a few hours and finally fixed it, seems the problem was sgather wasn't starting correctly with .NET framework 4.0. 

Try: 
1.Uninstalling .NET Framework 4.0

2. Download .NET Framework 3.5 from Microsoft website. Link: Download details: Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5

3. Restart your computer and run Sgather as admin and see if it you still have the problem as Sgather was not working on XP Pro with 4.0 but worked perfect when I downgraded to 3.5.

----------


## Sikas

> After 6hours in Sholazar basin


What I don't get is why would you farm Sholazar Basin other than to get mats to level BS? And of course after 6 hours you get that many nodes, there's like 1-2 people there if at that farming. I get more farming other areas in 6 hours, and more profit. :P

----------


## mosey6

> anyone just leave it run overnight? if so how big of a chance do ya think ya run of getting caught while your sleeping or w/e?


i have twice, first time when i woke up i had been disconnected with bags about half way full.

and the second night, was still running when i woke up, bags almost full.

both times i was in hyjal.

not sure if i'm going to continue (now i'm in uldum). it really depends on your server i would think. turn on /general, keep an eye on whispers. see if anyone else is in the zone, how many players in teh zone, anyone else mining while you are mining. 

it's the players possibly reporting you that you have to worry about about mostly imo.

----------


## [Blackstorm]

Any way I could make this mount with my Red Protodrake? It seems like it gives the addon away if I ride a Bronze Drake when I ride my protodrake 99.9% of the time. Nonetheless, GREAT bot ! +rep

----------


## gezus

> Can anyone that has tried Lazybot give their opinion on which of these two bots is better? I plan on mining Uldum on a level 80 so I need pretty good add killing support.


In my opinion Sgather is more efficient .. However .. with Sgathers Horrible combat system, you die ALL the time, Cannot use Flight form, and seems very "Bottish" as it flys, cannot loot corpses of mobs it kills by some random miracle. 

Lazbot Is a little less efficient in the sense that it's got a bit bigger learning curve, However .. it CAN use swift flight form, The combat system CAN be leet if you take the time to tweak it, it CAN loot corpses, and it dosn't fly as bizzare as sgather. 

Though for me .. the only downfall of Lazybot .. and the ONLY reason I use Sgather over it, is the simple fact that I ONLY run these whilst sitting at my pc doing other things. As such .. I like to be able to chat "in game".. with the wat Lazybot runs.. you can't chat if your life depends on it. You literally have to stop the bot and reply. then start up again.

----------


## Silvera

I've been "testing" SGather for a little while now, mainly farming up the rivers in Uldum. I make my own profiles and it generally works great, with the little downside that it looks very bot'ish.

Lately I've been getting some problems - my character (botting) would just go down the river, then pick up a herb, and then before coming to the start of the route again (it's in the bottom), it'd turn around and go up again.
I hope you get what I mean. Any suggestions of what this may be?

----------


## csutcliff

> In my opinion Sgather is more efficient .. However .. with Sgathers Horrible combat system, you die ALL the time, Cannot use Flight form, and seems very "Bottish" as it flys, cannot loot corpses of mobs it kills by some random miracle. 
> 
> Lazbot Is a little less efficient in the sense that it's got a bit bigger learning curve, However .. it CAN use swift flight form, The combat system CAN be leet if you take the time to tweak it, it CAN loot corpses, and it dosn't fly as bizzare as sgather. 
> 
> Though for me .. the only downfall of Lazybot .. and the ONLY reason I use Sgather over it, is the simple fact that I ONLY run these whilst sitting at my pc doing other things. As such .. I like to be able to chat "in game".. with the wat Lazybot runs.. you can't chat if your life depends on it. You literally have to stop the bot and reply. then start up again.


I agree with almost everything you said, however you can chat while using lazybot, you just have to use the "chat" tab of the bot itself.

----------


## DocPepper

First of all, thank u for this cool piece of software.

Is it possible, to smoothen the corners, so that it doesn't "snap" from one waypoint to another.

It would me nice, if i could randomize my waypoints, so it's not so obvious, that i fly one route over and over again.

----------


## darkayo

Hello,
My toon is pala prot. I set up range to 0, and set up my attack.
When a creature is near a node, it target it, but doesn't attack.
Just stand here for hours. Could you give me some help  :Smile:  ? Thx !

----------


## w33d3d

It causes an error when I try and select a mount. I'm a Goblin if that matters and I am using Windows 7 x64.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Johnny%20Blaze/Desktop/Gather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Johnny%20Blaze/Desktop/Gather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Johnny%20Blaze/Desktop/Gather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Johnny%20Blaze/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B9cb987a1-3bec-43d5-a952-dfb872283a38%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## mosey6

> mscorlib
> Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll


just throwing a suggestion. i would update NET framework. i believe current version is 4.0. you can get via windows updates.

----------


## w33d3d

Thank you for the response. I noticed that also and found it odd but I had dismissed it because I had just done a fresh install on the 3rd of this month. My update logs show that it was successfully installed on the 3rd. So today I redownloaded Net 4.0 and ran the repair. Its running now but I think my problem was I was a dummy and didn't run it as administrator the first time. Thank you for your help.

----------


## Phubby

why doesn't mine move by itself? i have to hold W down myself and it follows the path itself.. pls help

----------


## lahut13

Mine has been working fine for the past month, ever since I downloaded it. Today for some reason, when I hit start, the status is changed to roaming, but does nothing at all doesnt even move. Any ideas? I already tried re-installing, and yes I am running as admin.

----------


## aeus

> Mine has been working fine for the past month, ever since I downloaded it. Today for some reason, when I hit start, the status is changed to roaming, but does nothing at all doesnt even move. Any ideas? I already tried re-installing, and yes I am running as admin.


Try remove config.wtf in WoW folder and try again, worked for me.
(Or reinstall to .net frameworks 3.5)

----------


## lahut13

> Try remove config.wtf in WoW folder and try again, worked for me.
> (Or reinstall to .net frameworks 3.5)


Deleted the WTF folder and worked fine. Thanks a ton. 

I think what happened was the other day I added the line in the Config.WTF file that addes Dx11 support, so changing that I guess effects the bot. Just a heads up.

----------


## Deliust

I was hearing about - speedhack and fly mining / herbalism.. is it true? and how?
someone please Be a little closer  :Smile:  will +rep

----------


## chaosbrad

I was just wondering when a update will come out supporting druid flight form?

----------


## mRbiGGzX

nice bot, thanks a ton.

been using it for 2 days now and works fine. the only problem that i've ran into is that it will dc sometimes (not sure if its my internet or the bot). as stated above- a relog feature would be amazing but other than that its great  :Smile:  

+rep

----------


## udbdevo

getting an error when trying to run the program

Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application

----------


## tivoda

Amazing work, thank you very much for sharing this!

----------


## Ubergoober

this bot is awesome!! 

The only question I have is when I'm using the Druid Flight Form, I just choose "no mount" but it doesn't fly up all the time like a flying mount, was curious if there was a way to "jump" after the bot continues on the path after it is done herbing / mining so that it would continue to follow the flying path

----------


## xstephanx44

The bot looks amazing. I'm having trouble with setting up mount. It seems like its crashing.

----------


## fleischi93

I have to thank you so much for this tool. It's working perfectly and I get a massive amount of gold from this. You deserve to be an elite user!

----------


## InferioustheWarlock

Please help!
It was working perfectly last night, and now today it goes all weird!
I run it as admin, as usual. Open up WoW, and then try to attach it. In the process this makes WoW crash :S.
Can someone help me?

Thanks!

----------


## Fazzy

Anyone got an idea? The only file I get is that MyWoW.dll
I don't really know what I should to with that. I m new to all that stuff  :Wink: 

Cheers, Faz

----------


## Djayzhone

Hello guys !
First : sorry if my english isn't perfect : I'm a froggy ! so... Sorry if I do some mistakes.

I post because I've a problem with this Bot.
It rocks on my shaman for herbs (GG for this Bot)
BUT
It suxx on my mage for mines... In fact, the bot casts my mount, goes in the air and...STOP !
I have to run myself to do the job ! WTF

My profil roxx on my drood even if he can't use mines. WTF AGAIN !

I tried to remove config. in WTF, but nothing happens...

HELP !!!  :Big Grin: 

thanks !

----------


## Silvera

Again, I've been running this for some time now. In general the bots combat system is quite bad, and as a mage if there's more than 1 mob, or there's a mob at 2 nodes close to eachother, I'll get raped. 
Another thing is that it sometimes just thinks it's stuck in the air, when it's not. 

Other than that, the bot is great, supports a lot of things (I haven't tried, so sorry for asking, but does it support going to your corpse? Or only spirit ress?), and is quite fast. Slightly unhuman moves, but I don't know the.. "general bot movement status" from other bots too, as this is my first bot.

+Rep from me!  :Smile:

----------


## Syltex

> What I don't get is why would you farm Sholazar Basin other than to get mats to level BS? And of course after 6 hours you get that many nodes, there's like 1-2 people there if at that farming. I get more farming other areas in 6 hours, and more profit. :P


Heard of inscription? I need ink of sea etc to create glyphs

----------


## mutewak

umm the program lags out for me when i try to pick the mount to use... yes i use run as admin for wow and sgather

----------


## kammeyer25

Hey, this is just awesome! But I've got a silly problem, it won't run on its own  :Frown:  I have to put auto run on, and wait for it to find the node, then take autorun off. When it mounted up again, I have to press auto run again  :Frown: 
- Any way to fix this? So I can atleast go semi-AFK?

----------


## minifss

Set default keybindings.

----------


## InferioustheWarlock

> Set default keybindings.


Hey would you know why it was working perfectly two nights ago.
And then yesterday, when i try to attach it to WoW it crashes WoW.
I am on Windows 7 and I run as admin and it was working before!

----------


## kammeyer25

Why do I have to set my keybindings to default, shouldn't it work anyways?

----------


## InferioustheWarlock

> Why do I have to set my keybindings to default, shouldn't it work anyways?


No it uses keybindings to move. It runs on the default ones.
Say if you changed your auto-run to "R", it wouldn't work, cause it needs to be on Num Lock.
Something like that.

----------


## kammeyer25

Okay thanks, it's working perfectly now  :Smile:

----------


## Rawblocks

Really nice bot, but i'm a hunter so meele attacks aren't too good for me. When I bot in high level areas I die  :Frown:  
Anyway to make it move to a point that I could shoot from?

----------


## DeathComesForU

Set combat range to 20 yards or something. (Under combat settings)

----------


## Razorcane

This is my first bot but unfortunately it won't make my toon move. I'm sure it does everything else though. -.-

----------


## udbdevo

i currrently cannot get the program to work.

is their any other programs that must be installed on your computer to get this to open?
i keep getting an error when trying to run the program:

*Unable to find the version of runtime to run this application* 

( it has something to do with .net framework)

----------


## ruzai

> i currrently cannot get the program to work.
> 
> is their any other programs that must be installed on your computer to get this to open?
> i keep getting an error when trying to run the program:
> 
> *Unable to find the version of runtime to run this application* 
> 
> ( it has something to do with .net framework)


Have you tried running the program as an administrator?

----------


## DArkjacks

Is it detected yet?

----------


## bengan14

> Is it detected yet?


You can never know for sure untill banned? i used it yesterday worked well, not sure after the down time today (EU) for me.

----------


## mRbiGGzX

just wondering if there is a way that i can fix the disconnect issue? my internet is fine but my bot seems to disconnect me from wow from time to time, thus giving me an error when trying it tries to release spirit (getting a "repop" me message; showing on top of the login screen).

----------


## Syncness

I got banned today.

I'll admit that I was sometimes blatant, botting overnight, often stuck in certain areas, but I my char almost never died.

I was using Uldum AIO from Watson.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Sorry for your loss, but it has been known for a while that there are many complaints of botters around Uldum, so it was to be expected that Blizzard monitor it once in a while.

----------


## spawnfestis

I hear people getting banned, but I don't see any specifics on what server, and even more important - in what region they are playing.
Sync, mind to fill out at least in what region you play? US/EU.

----------


## andreaskosmetisko

my friend also got banned 2 days ago, but it was because of a report i think he run it like 24/7  :Big Grin:

----------


## SkUK

not banned, but I'm always around when I start it, and only do it maybe once or twice a week. Leaving it on 24/7 will net you a ban.

----------


## spuk

Sorry for my bad english , but i have been using this bot on my old computer (XP) Now i have Windows 7 and when i start the bot up the refresh and attach window comes up like normal and i press attach and then a Error comes up , what should i do? Help! Thanks! (sorry for my bad english)

----------


## intense3

No ban (yet)  :Stick Out Tongue:  been doing Uldum for ages now - made around 400k in a few weeks. low pop server ftw

----------


## Elbane

I was Just using [S]Gather in Uldum, when a "GM Want's to chat with you" came up. I started talking to him and he said that my account is on a warning for using bad language. I spoke to the GM for a full 10 mins while the bot was running, and left with a warning for my attitude.

----------


## thapap55

Seriously some ppl are so stupid.Last evening i was botting at Twilights Highlands while i was studying.I look on the screen and i see a DK doing the same thing moving just behind me,stucking on same trees and i just loled.Later in the night i left my bot again.In the morning the same DK had wisped me that he reported me for botting and such thing.

----------


## bengan14

Yes people are stupied.

One repport won´t get you banned, 1 repport might not do anything to you, 1 repport only gets a GM´s attention, and if you don´t bot 24/7 you won´t get banned. Why the GM´s don´t ban you is for all the people who send false bot repports, they might repport a guy from school or just messing with a friend, or they got pissed off becouse someone was 5 seconds faster to a node then them.

From all the bot repports that GM´s get i think maybe 50% are fake or non boters?

If you are to farm uldum it is better to farm when there i many people there, if a GM is to monitor the area and there is 3 people he can check them all faster including you, if there is 50 people it might take longer time before he checks you out.

Edit: also, not banned, EU server, medium population.

----------


## jonnybgoodd

been using this bot on 3 accounts running it 24/7 for over a month no bans as of yet +rep

----------


## jereminion

i run this 8 hours(when im sleeping so not supervised) like 3 ppl reported me and told me so i stopped for a while and im still not banned it just depends on the gay players on ur realm and u stopping when u know when to stop

----------


## mosey6

> i run this 8 hours(when im sleeping so not supervised) like 3 ppl reported me and told me so i stopped for a while and im still not banned it just depends on the gay players on ur realm and u stopping when u know when to stop


how do you know they reported you? are you implying that they actually whispered you that they were going to report you?

----------


## bengan14

> how do you know they reported you? are you implying that they actually whispered you that they were going to report you?


People does often whisper to se if thy get a reply, unless it is an obvious bot. but who can tell me that i have to be good at flying even if i am not boting?

----------


## jonnybgoodd

who says i have to answer every wisper blow joe gives me?

----------


## mosey6

> who says i have to answer every wisper blow joe gives me?


i like your thinking. 

give me some more for when a GM approaches me.

----------


## misterbaits

i keep getting the errror 'Invalid builder number!' i am running on windows xp and patch 3.3.5a

----------


## bengan14

misterbaits: you might need to use an older version of SGather as the latest version is made for 4.x.x.


Anyone know how to make SGather not try to ninja nodes?

----------


## misterbaits

anyone know where i could find a 3.3.5a version of sgather?

----------


## Elbane

> anyone know where i could find a 3.3.5a version of sgather?




Cant use it on 3.3.5
Wow 4.0.3 13287 support.
Wow 4.0.3a 13329 support.

----------


## haartless

I have been using this for a day now but for somereason everytime i try to change my mount the bot freezes and i have to close out and re open and it still wont work. The other thing is i tried to redownload it from this post but it says the files are corrupt. NEED HELP!

----------


## pwncakes55

> I have been using this for a day now but for somereason everytime i try to change my mount the bot freezes and i have to close out and re open and it still wont work. The other thing is i tried to redownload it from this post but it says the files are corrupt. NEED HELP!


try alt-tabbing a couple of times then use your mouse wheel to pick your mount. worked for me.

----------


## bengan14

Also running WOW in window mode seems to be better for most funktions, even if you have DC problem.

----------


## chase3693

> Sorry for my bad english , but i have been using this bot on my old computer (XP) Now i have Windows 7 and when i start the bot up the refresh and attach window comes up like normal and i press attach and then a Error comes up , what should i do? Help! Thanks! (sorry for my bad english)


Run it as administrator.  :Smile:

----------


## jackie1337

Request (if its possible) to make it so u can choise to use your flight form as a druid instead of a mount.

----------


## brizendin23

for some reason i cant even download it, i click the 4.0.6 download, then it wants to open some other page, either i atempt to open the page and it fails or i put the icon on my desktop then open it and i cant get it to work right... any tips?

----------


## ahf620

> Yes people are stupied.
> 
> One repport won´t get you banned, 1 repport might not do anything to you, 1 repport only gets a GM´s attention, and if you don´t bot 24/7 you won´t get banned. Why the GM´s don´t ban you is for all the people who send false bot repports, they might repport a guy from school or just messing with a friend, or they got pissed off becouse someone was 5 seconds faster to a node then them.
> 
> From all the bot repports that GM´s get i think maybe 50% are fake or non boters?
> 
> If you are to farm uldum it is better to farm when there i many people there, if a GM is to monitor the area and there is 3 people he can check them all faster including you, if there is 50 people it might take longer time before he checks you out.
> 
> Edit: also, not banned, EU server, medium population.


Bot when there are a lot of people? are you insane?.. It's pretty obvious for when a person is using a bot, so the more people in the area, the higher chance of more than one person actually reporting you, and if it's more than 1 person, that probably won't be "someone messing with you" won't it?

----------


## Valmere

1) Don't bot in high traffic zones
There's many different zones you can bot in with Cata. So what if the herb/ore you need isn't in the zone? Pick what you can to sell and then buy what you need.

2) DON'T USE PUBLIC PROFILES.
Using public profiles is one of the easiest ways to be spotted and possibly banned. Also, most public profiles aren't anywhere near perfect. You'll be running into trees and stuff left and right. Make your own profile. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...e-creator.html is a great tool that can help make a smooth profile.

----------


## nbk_cord

Thanks JuJu!

----------


## jereminion

> how do you know they reported you? are you implying that they actually whispered you that they were going to report you?


i will tell you the times i was called out for botting

i am like my servers most popular and hated troll because i used to sit in trade and block mailboxes and other funny stuff like why do they call it xbox 360? because when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away(i know the math is wrong but thats what trolling is)

anyway i was trolling on the official wow forums on my realm forums and someone on the opposite faction wrote 'hey arent you the one who bots all the time?' i didnt reply and blizzard didnt care. ironically and funny thing about that, i got banned on the official forums for trolling and when you do, blizzard deletes all your threads and posts. so they deleted the evidence i botted...

another time was just a whisper. someone said they were angry that i was in the same spot for like 5 hours (more like  :Cool:  and said they are reporting me. then i just stopped for 2 weeks and nothing happened. i just lvled my alt

another time was when i was talking in trade channel and someone said 'i hate you because your bot always steals my nodes' still nothing

im on wildhammer so i guess theres so many bots people are used to it and dont report after they say they will

----------


## bengan14

> Bot when there are a lot of people? are you insane?.. It's pretty obvious for when a person is using a bot, so the more people in the area, the higher chance of more than one person actually reporting you, and if it's more than 1 person, that probably won't be "someone messing with you" won't it?


People dont repport as often as you think, there has been many people saying they got banned randomly in uldum, so boting in uldum when it is a lot of people there then the risk that you are spoted by a GM is less, you se the point? other areas might be diferent, and if you use a bad profile the risk of geting repported is higher.

----------


## Slacker

One question. I dont know if it was already asked, but I cba going through 104 pages :-)

Why does this bot not have an alert-on-whisper option?

----------


## bengan14

> One question. I dont know if it was already asked, but I cba going through 104 pages :-)
> 
> Why does this bot not have an alert-on-whisper option?


Becaus the maker of this bot wants you to buy their safer one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dirtyangel

Warden has been updates, don't bot. Wait 24 hours, come back to this thread and see what happens.

----------


## bottybot

Is there any way to load a different Settings.XML from inside the program? I mine and herb with different chars and the combat settings are obviously very different. I have several "versions" of the Settings.XML file, one for each class, and just rename the one i want to use before i start SGather.
I was wondering if there's any easier way to do it, like a command-line parameter i can use in a shortcut or something?

Sorry if this has been asked before, i couldn't find it anywhere.

BB

----------


## r4w

> Warden has been updates, don't bot. Wait 24 hours, come back to this thread and see what happens.


Where did you get this information? Link Please if u have!

But i've got a question, too: 
Why does SGather often skip herbs.. when i watch SG run, i can see it skips very often different herbs.. with and w/o mobs beside. I havent blacklisted any herbs. Anyone can help?

----------


## x413

hello, ppl, i have question about banning

are people get notiсе 3-hours-ban, or 1-day-ban for using bots like sgather, or you've got permanent ban immediately?

thanks for advance, sorry for my bad english, it's not my native language.

----------


## r4w

depends on what kind of a**hole the GM is .. maybe 72h ban - maybe perm.

----------


## bengan14

So? what was that about Warden update? nothing to special?

----------


## mRbiGGzX

how do we know the status of warden and how do we know when its safe to bot again?

----------


## r4w

I am using SG for 6 hours+ today and nothing happened until now  :Wink:  

But a source would be nice either!

----------


## aslambilal

Patience MrBiggzx, play it safe, or lose your character. I'd give it a few weeks. My xp tells me they gather a bunch of accounts and ban them all at once.

----------


## bengan14

Is Sgather even writing anything to wow memory? if not can it be detected?

----------


## Mandee

Is it just me or does the bot stopped detecting underground nodes and distance from mob since the Warden update?

----------


## mRbiGGzX

> Patience MrBiggzx, play it safe, or lose your character. I'd give it a few weeks. My xp tells me they gather a bunch of accounts and ban them all at once.


ehh im not rushing anything. i have not ran mine in a few days, playing it safe. made 15k in 1-2 nights so i figured that is good enough to last me for a while. the reason i asked is bc i plan to only run it on the weekends when i am sleeping.

----------


## aslambilal

Yeah i run it when im at school. I think if i can keep it to a reasonable "schedule" my account wont get flagged for being one of those 24/7'rs

----------


## petden

can i download the old versions of the bot somewhere? im playing on a private server, witch has patch 3.3.5 (im looking for the 1.0.1 version)

----------


## dewb

cant use druid flight form???? plz reply

----------


## Valmere

> cant use druid flight form???? plz reply


 
This thread has 105 pages, maybe you should read through some of them.

----------


## hokuto78

Yea it does

----------


## jereminion

> Yea it does


how?????????????????

----------


## bengan14

> how?????????????????


He is trolling you, it is not possible "in a good way" to do that, not impossible as it might be done with an autoit script.

----------


## r4w

Any bans?

Any source for the warden update?

----------


## pnrxt

Anyone know how to make bot gather Rich veins\deposites in RUS wow client. Tried to add with both languages to specific items list that didn't work. It farms elementium, obsidium deposites, but skips rich ones.

----------


## intense3

> Any bans?
> 
> Any source for the warden update?


Not affected by the so called warden update - running strong! only made 13k today thou :-(

----------


## Gyttow

Is it safe to use atm?

----------


## heerke

I keep disconnecting after 1-2 hours anyone else has this problem?
Sometimes it stays on for longer but mostly it just dc's randomly within the hour

----------


## bengan14

> I keep disconnecting after 1-2 hours anyone else has this problem?
> Sometimes it stays on for longer but mostly it just dc's randomly within the hour


Look what settings you have in windows energy saving.

----------


## heerke

> Look what settings you have in windows energy saving.


What has that have to do with it.
I don't have the "turn off screen after X minutes" on if that's what ur on about.

Thanks for the tip though

Anyone else with any solutions?

----------


## jereminion

botted on 2 accounts for about 4 hours each to be safe and no bans

----------


## bengan14

> What has that have to do with it.
> I don't have the "turn off screen after X minutes" on if that's what ur on about.
> 
> Thanks for the tip though
> 
> Anyone else with any solutions?


I had random DC problem before as well but not only with SGather involved, it did get better for me when i started to play wow in window mode.

----------


## Jiniys

> I have been using this for a day now but for somereason everytime i try to change my mount the bot freezes and i have to close out and re open and it still wont work. The other thing is i tried to redownload it from this post but it says the files are corrupt. NEED HELP!


have same problem, I played on russian client and in mount window I don't see my mount, it's windows is empty, how can I choose my mount?

----------


## Testin

> have same problem, I played on russian client and in mount window I don't see my mount, it's windows is empty, how can I choose my mount?


Delete ur config file from ur WTF folder and enter game

----------


## jereminion

i have a question about using different class on this bot

i have a paladin, a rogue, warlock and druid all using the same config. i just keep adding skills to the list of combat. i notice that the druid skills dont work as well as the others(but those were the last i did) is it possible to add customizable class profiles so we can change it to maximize the potential thx

----------


## bengan14

> i have a question about using different class on this bot
> 
> i have a paladin, a rogue, warlock and druid all using the same config. i just keep adding skills to the list of combat. i notice that the druid skills dont work as well as the others(but those were the last i did) is it possible to add customizable class profiles so we can change it to maximize the potential thx


The easiest way for you to do this is to make 1 folder for every class then copy all files to every folder, they dont take that much room, then you start the bot in the class folder as you are currently running, every setting will be seperated to that folder.

for example i run it like this folder c:\Bot\ in that folder i have one \rogue\ and one \death knight\ and so on. so when i want to run with the rogue, i close the bot (if i have one running), goes in to the rogue map and starts the bot in that folder.

An other way to do this is to raname the setting file, but then you have to rename them every time you change class.

----------


## Limelight69

when I run sgather.exe my computer always says its not responding  :Frown:

----------


## jereminion

> The easiest way for you to do this is to make 1 folder for every class then copy all files to every folder, they dont take that much room, then you start the bot in the class folder as you are currently running, every setting will be seperated to that folder.
> 
> for example i run it like this folder c:\Bot\ in that folder i have one \rogue\ and one \death knight\ and so on. so when i want to run with the rogue, i close the bot (if i have one running), goes in to the rogue map and starts the bot in that folder.
> 
> An other way to do this is to raname the setting file, but then you have to rename them every time you change class.


thx i thought of doing that but sucks when it gets updated 8-)

----------


## bfrsmedic2

Seems to be a good bot and you obvious have put alot of work into it, but I have
one question. Any chances to get the Druid Flight Form in the mount list. Kinda odd
that a druid is flying around on another mount. Seems to draw more attention to
the operation. Thanks again.

(I looked thru the 100+ pages and did not see any solution to it, if I missed it then
I am sorry)

----------


## Stupidos

The bot can't mount in Vajsh'ir sometimes, maybe add jump to unstuck sequence?

----------


## bengan14

> The bot can't mount in Vajsh'ir sometimes, maybe add jump to unstuck sequence?


There is one, you just have to search here on the forum and you will find a file to load to be able to use it there.

----------


## Stupidos

> There is one, you just have to search here on the forum and you will find a file to load to be able to use it there.


That's not about custom mount. I know how to make the bot work with 'Subdued Abyssal Seahorse'. Sometimes in vajsh'ir you need to jump before using it.

----------


## Nattsvart

Gold medal !

----------


## Tanner

I can't get this to work; I'm trying to use it to get in and out of Tol Barad for free honor, but whenever I make a profile, load that profile, and start it, it just sits there. Am I doing something wrong?

Nevermind. I use the razer naga, and my up down left and right arrow keys were used up by my naga, no wonder it kept hitting ice block :P

----------


## herpderp999

> That's not about custom mount. I know how to make the bot work with 'Subdued Abyssal Seahorse'. Sometimes in vajsh'ir you need to jump before using it.


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-mountfix.html

Yes, I wrote it. Since one of the most popular SGather profile authors active in this forum linked it in his posts, I assume it works for the majority of users.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Just have to say this, atm using this bot and really this is one of the most impressive bot I've used. Best of all it's free. Not many problems with it and the flying mount support is really nice. Also nice that you have set up a limit on trying to pick up nodes, most bots would just walk against the wall the whole time or something like that. Really like this bot, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Valmere

Not bad after 2 weeks of use. Love it <3

----------


## diehill

how do we download?

----------


## xeket

Clicking Download 1.0.4 ?  :Frown:

----------


## bastors

Great bot, i trying it now. Sometimes i got infinite error like [UNSTUCK] let's turn. Then i need to focus wow window and bot continue gathering. I cant leave bot for many hours alone, because after some nodes this thing stop gather. When i focus WOW window toon already mounted but cant gather if i not focus wow window. Usually it happens where many tree objects around toon.

----------


## clixius

Very good bot, i'm using it several days now. Some profiles found on the forum are really great and have no problems at all to keep the bot active all the time.
Only 1 minor thing: i kill mobs when i'm attacked but the bot doesn't loot them. An option to loot the corpses and skin them them for example would be a very nice bonus.

----------


## legolas

So the recent warden update.

Is it best to stop using this bot for now? Has the devs said anything yet?

----------


## rinweed

There are way too many people using this bot.


Can't wait for patch day to hit.

----------


## jereminion

> There are way too many people using this bot.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for patch day to hit.


Well arent you sweet

----------


## tyeodor

Does this bot auto loot Obsidium ore? Cause it doesn't for me. Well, the first minutes it did. But it doesn't auto loot Obsidium anymore :|

----------


## Reshgar

*Well, first of all, JuJuBoSc, you are god. I'll keep pushing the +rep button for the rest of my life. Is there any way to make a donation for you? I'd love to. I have only 2 questions. First, how does the bot work when i alt+tab to interwebs? Cause even when wow's window isin't focused, it still flyies around and gathers stuff? Second, sometimes i get disconnected while botting over night, with error like "Repop Me ()", so it supposed to have smt with releasing spirit, but when i log back in my char is alive? Anyway, awesome bot, awesome creator, thank you so much.*

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




> Not bad after 2 weeks of use. Love it <3


How do u open this windows, or what is this addon?

----------


## bastors

When wow window is minimized it stuck very often and showing in logs [UNSTUCK] let's turn. He just turning around and not continue gathering. When i click to maximize window it continue gather. So if wow window is active all working fine without errors. I saw some peoples got same trouble.

----------


## bengan14

To the last 2 posters, i have said it before and i will say it again, run the game in "Display mode: windowed" mode. the bot seems to run better then, also you dont have to alt+tab.

----------


## bastors

I always running in window mode. Solution for me is not minimize wow window it must be active in background. Other windows can overlay it. Then all works fine. But if wow window is active in background and not minimized it eats too much CPU. Its eats almost all CPU from my 3.6ghz. PC not lagging but its very noisy :/

----------


## Kasperi

I found a bug when running several diffrent twilight herb profiles. When fighting a drake/dragon the bot starts trying to run at the mob and just does that untill it dies. Any suggestions?

----------


## bengan14

> I always running in window mode. Solution for me is not minimize wow window it must be active in background. Other windows can overlay it. Then all works fine. But if wow window is active in background and not minimized it eats too much CPU. Its eats almost all CPU from my 3.6ghz. PC not lagging but its very noisy :/


That is kind off the deal with bots, you expect wow will run well when it is not using as much CPU  :Big Grin:  to fix the problem you have i can recomend noctua fans/CPU coolers. Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

----------


## ihacknewbies

> I found a bug when running several diffrent twilight herb profiles. When fighting a drake/dragon the bot starts trying to run at the mob and just does that untill it dies. Any suggestions?


Are you using a hunter? I have that problem on my hunter so I made him farm low level stuff

----------


## Nattsvart

> I found a bug when running several diffrent twilight herb profiles. When fighting a drake/dragon the bot starts trying to run at the mob and just does that untill it dies. Any suggestions?


I have the same issue with my shaman, she runs towards the dragon and autohits it then runs away from it. I think it has to do with the dragon not landing and attacking you from the air


Highland Black Drake - NPC - World of Warcraft

This is the dragon that kills me, just avoid the area where they can be found and you should be fine  :Smile:

----------


## SauceShooter

Since the new warden update I have a problem when using SGather and WHack together. When I run my old underground herbalism/mining paths, which worked like a charm before, sometimes I get DC'd while in combat. I was just wondering if anyone else had problems like this, and if there was as way to disable combat on the bot. I would much prefer to keep moving if I don't have success gathering, monsters cannot follow me under the ground, so I have no need to kill them.

----------


## CptJesus

> I found a bug when running several diffrent twilight herb profiles. When fighting a drake/dragon the bot starts trying to run at the mob and just does that untill it dies. Any suggestions?


The problem seems to be that the drakes never actually touch the ground, therefore sgather is repeatedly trying to reach the mob and just pathing directly under it. Because of the way the hitbox works, your character can never actually hit the mob. Nothing to do but avoid it as others have said.

----------


## Estima

It is safe to bot with new warden update?

----------


## Piethebest

I did everything, I updated the net shit to 4.0 I updated visualCC or some shit like that, I did everything as Administrator and with Windows XP. But still...........

I'm always getting an Windowserror when I start the bot.exe. I can report the Error or I cant, of course I dont report it to Microsoft. While I have that error I can set the bot, if I try to start the Bot first this error comes: 
[BOT] Player is a Paladin level 85 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

File name: 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089'

at SGather.FSM.States.Adds.get_NeedToRun()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)



WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.

To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.

Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.

To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



I can fix that problem but then I get this Error: 

[BOT] Player is a Paladin level 85 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

File name: 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089'

at SGather.FSM.States.Adds.get_NeedToRun()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)



=== Pre-bind state information ===

LOG: User = XXXXX-5185F0CE3\XXXXXXX

LOG: DisplayName = System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089
(Fully-specified)

LOG: Appbase = file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/XXXXX/Desktop/XXXXXXX/

LOG: Initial PrivatePath = NULL

Calling assembly : SGather, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null.

===

LOG: This bind starts in default load context.

LOG: No application configuration file found.

LOG: Using machine configuration file from C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\config\machine.config.

LOG: Post-policy reference: System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089

LOG: The same bind was seen before, and was failed with hr = 0x80070002.



Would be so cool if somebody could help me.

----------


## Jbott

Getting the same errors as poster above

edit: I set it to 'No Mount' and now it is Roaming but i don't have a Wallhack so it hits some walls etc

----------


## theoryaction

Just started using this program, and I've already created a working profile for Whiptail in Uldum. Really easy to use. If I can make a few suggestions for features:

When I herb on my Tauren Druid, I just stay in Swift Flight Form the whole time. I have a .5 second herb gather cast time, so I can land on an herb, gather it, and fly away before any mobs can interrupt me. Would it be possible to create support for Swift Flight Form? Also, would it be possible to ignore combat? (Just gather the herb and continue to the next waypoint.)

----------


## BIGFLACCO

I have been using this bot for over a month now, but tonight i keep getting disconnected after just 20minutes or so, im getting the error "repop me ()" Anyone know anything about this?

----------


## Testin

this bot seems to be dead support wise
Time to start using lazybot (yes ive started disconnecting like mad for no reason lately)

----------


## udbdevo

Hay just a couple questions..
first must say mad props to the creator. Excellent bot in its functioning and the ez-mode it is to setup is amazing. Much better than alot of other bots which us not so smart computer people struggle with..

Now a friend of mine is having problems setting this up on his computer.
When he goes to select the mount from the dropdown box the bot program is crashing? any solutions?

also i see alot people mentioning patch day. With the release of the new patch will this cause problems with the bot??? or just new programs blizzard implements to catch the users of the bot?

----------


## Corvertbibby

The people complaining about disconnects while using the bot lately. This is most likely because of the warden update launched the other day.

----------


## Silvera

Several of my friends and myself never encountered disconnects while using Sgather  :Smile:

----------


## mahkrn3ki

Finally some free bot! Thanks

----------


## neoolin

Any news about banwave ? Anyone who used sgather and got banned ?

----------


## jereminion

im casually botting on 2 accounts and making 15000g a week and no bans, i even used this bot to level from 60-62 with no quests on 3 characters in this week

----------


## bastors

> Hay just a couple questions..
> first must say mad props to the creator. Excellent bot in its functioning and the ez-mode it is to setup is amazing. Much better than alot of other bots which us not so smart computer people struggle with..
> 
> Now a friend of mine is having problems setting this up on his computer.
> When he goes to select the mount from the dropdown box the bot program is crashing? any solutions?
> 
> also i see alot people mentioning patch day. With the release of the new patch will this cause problems with the bot??? or just new programs blizzard implements to catch the users of the bot?


first time when chosing mount and program freezes switch to wow window. Then choose again and hold mouse button when choosing.

----------


## JoeWestwood

The download link used to work for me, but now the file is corrupted?

I downloaded it from the first post message, but when i start the bot it gives an error and closes down immediatly.

Please help  :Smile:

----------


## Saorisa

Over the last 3 or 4 days, I've had quite a few disconnects.. and I've NOT been running sgather. At first I thought it was my crappy internet connection but now that I've seen theres a few others with the same issue, I'm starting to wonder if it's anything to do with the last "hotfix" a few nights ago??!?

Also wanted to take this chance to give respect to this amazing addon and to all the other peeps who spend the time making profiles for it....!! top stuff guys n gals!!!

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




> The download link used to work for me, but now the file is corrupted?
> 
> I downloaded it from the first post message, but when i start the bot it gives an error and closes down immediatly.
> 
> Please help


Have u ran the prog by right-clicking on it and using "Run as Administrator"?

----------


## JoeWestwood

Yes I always do.

I can open SGather, its when I press ATACH that it instantly gives an error and closes down. About a file missing?

I'm thinking I need a new and working download link to download from.

----------


## kaliska

any other people having issues with repair waypoints?
seems to follow the path but never repairs... just started recently

----------


## JoeWestwood

Any fixes here plz?

----------


## clixius

everything works fine here

----------


## JoeWestwood

Yes I know, its weird. It used to work for me aswell, then i got a new PC and tried to download and install it on that one aswell. Never worked..

----------


## Bagger

> Yes I know, its weird. It used to work for me aswell, then i got a new PC and tried to download and install it on that one aswell. Never worked..


Copy the files from your old PC  :Wink:  and iam sure it works just fine.

----------


## Migrod

First of all, I would like to say thank you for making such a great bot and also for making it free.
Second, I would like to ask for some help if anyone know how to fix the issues I and it seems a few others are experiencing.
I used this bot to get to 525 Herbalism and it worked great. When I got to 525 I decided to do some farming for my guild and money making on the side. I have been experiencing disconnect issues with the bot that I don't get when I'm not using it. It randomly DC's and displays an error saying repop which I can only assume is the bot trying to continue doing its thing but since it is disconnected it displays that error.

I have tried multiple things to fix this and yet nothing has worked. It still disconnects (seemingly as soon as I walk away from the PC for more then 5 minutes).

I Run the program and wow in admin mode. I have tried different profiles and different zones. I made sure there was no power saving setting turned on - on my PC. Nothing else is wrong with the bot other then the fact that it wont stay on for more then 30 minutes without disconnecting randomly. The newest profile I have doesn't allow me to die (amazing considering I'm a hunter and I have to spam raptorstrike/mendpet). I found out about this bot from a friend who can run all night with no problems and I even had him send me his version of the bot in case this newest one had issues and I still receive the same problem. Any ideas? Thanks for your help.

To be clear, I am running Windows 7 x64. (I can run pirox fishbot all night with no problems)

----------


## tazuna

Reading and hearing everywhere theres a Banwave in the US 

true ?

----------


## Matricide

I havn't been banned yet.I have heard their was one that might come up. I bot 3-5 hours a day. i haven't received a ban yet and have been botting for a few weeks with this one. I'm playing it safe so you probably shouldn't base it off me.

----------


## DeadDream

Searched for my problem, but didn't find a solution. 
Bot is running smoothly, sends mail, gather herb, but don't repair broken items. I tried few different profiles, and all the same. When all items are red, bot flies to the town, finds a mail, sends evertything he got to a bank char, then flies to the repair npc, but don't interract with it and just flies away. 
What can possibly be wrong?

----------


## wtskriss

made 200k in 5 days with this but for some reason when i spirit rez it flys to my last waypoint and always gets stuck on the way, halp plx

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Please all verify you are running WoW in DX9 trouble, I'm not going to make DX11 compatible version for now.

----------


## roevhaal

> Category of Violation: Third Party Program
> Account Action: 48 Hour Suspension
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> We are writing to inform you that due to your behaviour we have, unfortunately, had to add a warning to your World of Warcraft account. It is with regret that we take this type of action; however, it is in the best interests of the World of Warcraft community as a whole and for the integrity of the game.


bah  :Frown:  Seems i need to not use the bot for a while.

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

Is there a profile which levels the gather profs?

----------


## neoolin

roevhaal can u tell us what profile u was using ? how many hours did u bot when u got banned ?

----------


## naxos92

Download link doesen't work.

----------


## flydiscoguy

botting is bad mmkay

----------


## roevhaal

> roevhaal can u tell us what profile u was using ? how many hours did u bot when u got banned ?


Used my own profile in uldum, only around Whiptail path.

----------


## Androto

This bot needs two features....

1. the ability to ignore adds.
2. the ability to use druid flight form

apart from that... it's an excellent little tool!
Keep up the good work.

----------


## siinke

+ it needs BEEP sound on whisper , that you can choose when to shut down your PC or quit WOW

----------


## Valmere

> Used my own profile in uldum, only around Whiptail path.


This guy was temp banned because everyone else that was farming whiptail reported him. Whiptail can only be farmed IN ONE PLACE. There's always going to be a TON of people around which makes for VERY unsafe botting, EVEN IF you use your own profile.




> Reading and hearing everywhere theres a Banwave in the US 
> 
> true ?


No, there is no banwave. Quit being paranoid people.

Common Issues:
1) Flight Form

The bot doesn't support flight form, quit asking about it.

2) Unhandled Exception / Bot doesn't start / Why doesn't this work / etc

You need to run the game in windowed mode, dx9 mode, have default movement keys, and enable auto loot. Also run it as admin if you're on vista / 7. If none of this has solved it, make sure your .net is updated to 4.0. There's also been reports of people deleting their config.wtf and the bot magically starts working.

3) My bot doesn't herb / mine from X node

Open the settings.xml file in your bots in notepad. Find this part near the bottom:


```
<GatherSpecificItems />
```

Add the name of the node underneath this inside of <string></string> tags and then close it off with </GatherSpecificItems>.
Example:

```
<GatherSpecificItems>
    <string>Obsidium Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Obsidium Deposit</string>
    <string>Elementium Vein</string>
    <string>Rich Elementium Vein</string>
    <string>Pyrite Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Pyrite Deposit</string>
    <string>Stormvine</string>
    <string>Azshara's Veil</string>
    <string>Heartblossom</string>
    <string>Whiptail</string>
    <string>Cinderbloom</string>
    <string>Twilight Jasmine</string>
</GatherSpecificItems>
```

4) Farming in Vashj'ir and my bot skips nodes / Doesn't mount back up properly

Make sure you don't have "Skip underwater nodes" checked in the settings. Also, there's a great auto-it script that runs parallel with the bot that was coded JUST FOR mounting in Vashj zones:
AutoIT Vashj'ir Mount Fix for SGather


5) Freezes and whatnot when I try to select my mount

Find this line in your settings.xml and change it to whatever mount you want to use:


```
 <MountName>Abyssal Seahorse</MountName>
```


6) And always remember, as I said in an earlier post:



> 1) Don't bot in high traffic zones
> There's many different zones you can bot in with Cata. So what if the herb/ore you need isn't in the zone? Pick what you can to sell and then buy what you need.
> 
> 2) DON'T USE PUBLIC PROFILES.
> Using public profiles is one of the easiest ways to be spotted and possibly banned. Also, most public profiles aren't anywhere near perfect. You'll be running into trees and stuff left and right. Make your own profile. SGather AutoIT Profile Creator is a great tool that can help make a smooth profile.





links in case you somehow missed them:
SGather AutoIT Profile Creator
AutoIT Vashj'ir Mount Fix for SGather

----------


## Testin

+rep Valmere

Great way to sum it up for new users

----------


## Iagree

Thanks, +repped

----------


## nbk_cord

+repcookie  :Big Grin:

----------


## roevhaal

+Rep

And I didnt say that it wasn't stupid of me botting there (and yes it was)  :Wink: 

Wonder if my account gets flagged or something, or if I can use the bot in small portions after the ban have elapsed.

----------


## addict420

I'm considering using this bot for mining but I am extremely concerned about getting banned, I have a friend whose agreed to let me use his account to run the bot in exchange for a percentage of my profit but I'm still worried about my primary account getting banned. I intend to run the bot on my secondary monitor in windowed mode while I play my non-bot primary account on my main monitor so I can watch the bot and manually respond to any tells a player or gm might send. I will of course be sending the majority of the gold from the bot account to the non-bot account and that's were I'm worried about getting caught. Can anyone confirm or deny whether the non-bot account would be banned if I was caught and also is there any way blizzard can scan me without my knowledge and detect the bot and if so can this be prevented. Any information would be extremely helpfull as well as any tips on how to transfer boted gold without being detected.

----------


## Silvera

> I'm considering using this bot for mining but I am extremely concerned about getting banned, I have a friend whose agreed to let me use his account to run the bot in exchange for a percentage of my profit but I'm still worried about my primary account getting banned. I intend to run the bot on my secondary monitor in windowed mode while I play my non-bot primary account on my main monitor so I can watch the bot and manually respond to any tells a player or gm might send. I will of course be sending the majority of the gold from the bot account to the non-bot account and that's were I'm worried about getting caught. Can anyone confirm or deny whether the non-bot account would be banned if I was caught and also is there any way blizzard can scan me without my knowledge and detect the bot and if so can this be prevented. Any information would be extremely helpfull as well as any tips on how to transfer boted gold without being detected.


Transfering gold between two accounts can be "detected" as gold selling. One of the safest ways to do this, however, when just doing it between your two accounts, is via guildbank. Large numbers and random trades is often traced by blizzard (face to face), so I would avoid that. 
Ban is always an option. If your botting account gets caught, there's a big chance your non-bot will be caught as well, as he's been trading gold with it. However that's not for sure. In general I would just bot smart and use the guildbank for gold transfers, and not do it in big amounts at a time, and then i wouldn't worry that much. 

Good luck. ^^

----------


## InferioustheWarlock

Why does this occur? (attaching to wow)
[spoiler]
[/spoiler]

----------


## lexloriea

It did that to me a few times. Try to run as admin. That's all i had to do to fix this problem.  :Smile:  hope it helps

----------


## Kammen

Hi! I have a problem when i start the program and when i chose a mount

This is what the log says 

Information om att aktivera JIT-felsökning i stället för den 
här dialogrutan finns i slutet av det här meddelandet.

************** Undantagstext **************
System.NullReferenceException: Objektreferensen har inte angetts till en instans av ett objekt.
vid SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
vid SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
vid SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Inlästa sammansättningar **************
mscorlib
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///D:/Sgather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///D:/Sgather/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///D:/Sgather/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32-version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/gibbz/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B9cb987a1-3bec-43d5-a952-dfb872283a38%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Sammansättningsversion: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32-version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_sv_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
0ym7lsu4
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
0uwrbj4y
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-felsökning **************
För att aktivera JIT-felsökning (just-in-time ) måste .config-filen för
det här tillämpningsprogrammet eller datorn (machine.config) ha 
jitDebugging-värdet angivet i avsnittet system.windows.forms.
Tillämpningsprogrammet måste också vara kompilerat
med felsökning aktiverat.

Till exempel:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

När JIT-felsökning är aktiverad kommer alla undantag som inte
hanteras att skickas till JIT-felsökaren som är registrerad på
datorn snarare än att hanteras av den här dialogrutan.

----------


## clixius

> Transfering gold between two accounts can be "detected" as gold selling.


Trading gold isn't against the blizz terms thats why goldsellers use this.

if you want to trade gold between 2 accounts, make 2 new chars and trade gold from the one with the gold to a level 1 than between the level 1's and finally to the char you wants to have the money, delete the level 1 characters and it will be harder to track.

----------


## hokuto78

> Trading gold isn't against the blizz terms thats why goldsellers use this.
> 
> if you want to trade gold between 2 accounts, make 2 new chars and trade gold from the one with the gold to a level 1 than between the level 1's and finally to the char you wants to have the money, delete the level 1 characters and it will be harder to track.


wrong


post too short

----------


## DK1989

> wrong
> 
> 
> post too short


post too short because you should explain yourself or even say which part of it you think is wrong. Trading between 2 accounts is not against the ToS, there are a lot of people with multiple accounts and how do you think they get things done, use the AH to trade anything?

----------


## Valmere

@ InferioustheWarlock and Kammen


Did either of you read what I posted here:? If none of the common solutions fix your issues then feel free to post again with a few more details.

----------


## bengan14

> post too short because you should explain yourself or even say which part of it you think is wrong. Trading between 2 accounts is not against the ToS, there are a lot of people with multiple accounts and how do you think they get things done, use the AH to trade anything?


But he is right, and so are you, what the first person said is that "Goldsellers" witch is against ToS use a method for transfering gold that isn´t against ToS, but it is if the intention is to sell it for real money. also it is as easy to trace gold moved from a level 1 as from the same accounts level 85.

----------


## vd25

what about druid's flight form? just collect the herbs without combat

----------


## Silvera

Vd25 that isn't supported.  :Smile:

----------


## InferioustheWarlock

@Valemere
Yeah I read that and it was helpful but you see it was running perfectly the other night and now it just decides to do that on me :|.
I run as admin, windowed mode and everything and it was working fine before but now that happens when I try to "attach"
Can you/anyone else help?

----------


## davidbasara

having a small problem with getting the mail function to work. i wanna leave this running then go play another game while im logged off lol. for some reason it opens up the send mail tab, then it says 

[BOT] Refreshing inventory ...

[BOT] Mailing done !

but yet it didnt mail jack. iv tried making it clear my bags a few times but no luck

----------


## bastors

running this bot only few days already meet many many peoples using it.

----------


## ahf620

Problem with Herb Bags, if I'm using 4 herb bags, it gives me the "bags full" notification and goes to the mail and mails stuff.. when the herb bags actually have nothing inside them..

----------


## roevhaal

> having a small problem with getting the mail function to work. i wanna leave this running then go play another game while im logged off lol. for some reason it opens up the send mail tab, then it says 
> 
> [BOT] Refreshing inventory ...
> 
> [BOT] Mailing done !
> 
> but yet it didnt mail jack. iv tried making it clear my bags a few times but no luck


I had the same problem. Then I turned off all my addons and it started working for me.

----------


## Gorgonite

can't open the .rar file cayse of error in the mywow.dll and then says the file is corrupt o.O

anybody know what to do? would like to try this bot out  :Smile:

----------


## xghandix

Ok, I love this bot. I used it for a while on a friends account (with his permission). It worked great. When I log onto my account and try to use it, it does not work. Mounts up fine but then just flies 15 feet in the air and sits there. I tried hitting auto run! This allowed the bot to path correctly but it still flies down to the ore and continues to autorun. anyone know how to fix? I can't figure why it works on one guy and not another. Please help. I need gold  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gbo

> Ok, I love this bot. I used it for a while on a friends account (with his permission). It worked great. When I log onto my account and try to use it, it does not work. Mounts up fine but then just flies 15 feet in the air and sits there. I tried hitting auto run! This allowed the bot to path correctly but it still flies down to the ore and continues to autorun. anyone know how to fix? I can't figure why it works on one guy and not another. Please help. I need gold


 You most likely have other keybindings try to reset them to default.

----------


## xghandix

> You most likely have other keybindings try to reset them to default.


we use the same keybindings.

----------


## botitup

hey the mailing feature wont work for me. i have the name typed in correctly and everything i want sent to that character. i think it is because it will keep farming because volatiles arent stacked fully to 200? is there a way so once the bags are filled up even with volatiles not at 200, it will go mail?

----------


## iMozzy

So. I'm having trouble getting my character to move. I've searched this thread and have done everything that was mentioned (run as admin, d3d11, reset keybinds to default, etc...) and none have worked. I'm still sitting still with the bot saying "Roaming". 

Windows 7 x32

----------


## dustin0

I have been using this bot for awhile now and its nice, easy and fast to setup. So far I havnt been banned yet

----------


## Omistelija

> So. I'm having trouble getting my character to move. I've searched this thread and have done everything that was mentioned (run as admin, d3d11, reset keybinds to default, etc...) and none have worked. I'm still sitting still with the bot saying "Roaming". 
> 
> Windows 7 x32


Go and check your keybindings, that move forward is keybinded for W AND arrow key up, for some reason I dont know mine had only W binded, even I havent changed it.

----------


## iMozzy

Yup. They're set the way they should be.

----------


## clixius

problems with the roaming and autorunning can be a problem with the flying mount. Make sure you select a mount that you have. I had a problem with this also when i changed characters and because the other character didn't have the mount from the other one it started to autorun because it couldn't mount.

----------


## iMozzy

I have "No mount" selected. I'm using a speed/fly hack.

----------


## blood227

hey when i open it it gives me a warning unhandled exception has occurred in your application how do i fix that it pops up when i try and assign a flying mount and when ever i roam it automaticly stops responding and there is no solution=/ what do i do

----------


## iMozzy

Sounds like you need a .net update

----------


## gmoneyg

i have a question is this bot still undetected? 

WARNING : The bot isn't detected as for the current date (11/08/2010) but as always, bot at your own risk !

as he says its hasnt been detected but its been a couple months past that date now and i just wanted to know before trying to use it?

----------


## iMozzy

If it had been detected, he would change the post. Nobody has reported getting banned so far for this.

----------


## DK1989

Im still using this bot with 0 troubles, working as well as day 1. No ban *knocks on wood*

----------


## gmoneyg

how does the waypoints work? like ti works good but it just keeps taking me back and forth ?

----------


## thrylas

Ok before i get flame retorts i have looked through almost all of this forum and cant find a solution to my problem.


I decided to try this bot out, cause well i need the gold, like we all do!, however when i try to select my mount in the window the program freezes for a min while creating the list which is fine, but once the list comes up i cant select anything or the bot goes to non responding (nothing highlights it goes no responsive as soon as i click the drop down). Any Solutions to this problem or am i just doing something wrong? Also i cant get the waypoint maker mentioned earlier in the forum to work but thats got nothing to do with this thread. 

If anyone could help me out i would appreciate it.

----------


## Valmere

> when i try to select my mount in the window the program freezes for a min while creating the list which is fine, but once the list comes up i cant select anything or the bot goes to non responding (nothing highlights it goes no responsive as soon as i click the drop down)


 Open your settings.xml and change this line to whatever mount you want to use.


```
 <MountName>Abyssal Seahorse</MountName>
```

----------


## thrylas

That was the first thing i tried - didnt work.

However i fixed the problem myself, all my dumbass had to do was switch to windowed mode and it seems to work now (need to set up way points and fire it up and i should be G2G now - thanks for the help anyway mate, +rep if i can for being nice and quick about things.


Bot works great - found 1 node i couldnt get too, didnt want it anyway as it wasnt what im farming and it auto blacklisted it and never tried to go back - Loving the bot sofar., not getting many nodes but well my fault for where im farming, theres always alot of people and botters here.


Edit 2:

A few Suggestions for further advancement:
Auto Play sound on Whisper
Displaying time active beside the nodes would be nice too just so you can see how long it was up and how many nodes you got so you can try and optimize your way points.
and if somehow you can figure out how to bot Archeology in with this i would have a joygasm! 
(if you have a arch bot and i just cant find it lemme know cause you are god at this!)

----------


## therightemp

Is there any option for simply running away from the mob when engaged in combat? Because I'm using speedhack + underground and when it engages a mob it just sits there :/

----------


## Champs

hi all
it's me ?? or the donwload link don't work anymore ??
tried on 2 pc, same thing, after 158 ko, the download stop ..
please if anyone have a link to download it, it could be nice

thx

----------


## thrylas

i downloaded it last night and worked fine for me - and yes still working for me.


Edit: - Tested bot on a 2 hour cycle last night, and this morning i had a nice 3k gold waiting in the ah, which isnt bad cause i ran it during peak hours which is a bad time to farm anyway.

----------


## Meniaro

Hello! I'm having a problem with the bot, and it might have been mentioned earlier, but I can't find it then. My WoW crashes every time I attach the bot to my character. This is wierd because I've been using the bot with no problems previously. I haven't changed anything that would affect the bot, and I always run the bot as admin. Can anyone help me figure out what to do?

Help! - Meniaro

----------


## Craimbols

hey guys i have a question:
If i bot on my second account (wich is alliance) and trade my mats via Neutral AH to my main account; its that safe? or i can get baned my main acc

----------


## Valmere

> However i fixed the problem myself, all my dumbass had to do was switch to windowed mode


This is something I stated in the short faq a few pages back...... I really wish people would read it.

To everyone else that's only looking at the last page of the thread: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2032388

----------


## darthbling

I'm having an issue with it. I'm using Windows XP, I've installed .net 4.0, run in window mode, all that stuff. However when I attach the bot to a character it comes up with a generic windows error. I can choose to ignore it and try and start the bot anyway, but it comes up with the following:


[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.

File name: 'System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089'

at SGather.FSM.States.Adds.get_NeedToRun()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Run(Object sleepTime)



WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.

To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.

Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.

To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

EDIT: I just completely uninstalled .net, then reinstalled it up to 3.5. Works like a charm now, much love.

----------


## gerstenmalz

Firstly I'd like to thank you for this bot so much
secondly I got an issue with it and would like to ask about help
The bot switches to vendor waypoints way too often resulting in patrolling between 2 vendor waypoints only gathering the 2 -3 nodes that are between.
I am botting TWH and with the Dr. Watsons Profile http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-requests.html

----------


## Klex

Would you ever consider making a checkbox that forces Sgather in the foreground? it gets really annoying when farming and you have to switch all the time if you're doing tests  :Frown:

----------


## maskpask

Ive got a big problem with my bot :O
trying to start it but when im gonna attach it to my char it gives an error....+ if i bypass it and tries to start it, it just stops responding....=/

help plox ^^

----------


## tyche

got a problem when i'm going to open it with winrar it say! 
C:\Users\\Downloads\SGather_1.0.4.rar: CRC failed in MyWoW.dll. The file is corrupt
C:\Users\Downloads\SGather_1.0.4.rar: Unexpected end of archive
can any one help me?

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

nvm did fix it

----------


## bengan14

> Would you ever consider making a checkbox that forces Sgather in the foreground? it gets really annoying when farming and you have to switch all the time if you're doing tests


Run Sgather, then run the automatic route creator, you dont have to use the script, but when you start it Sgather will stay in the foreground. even if you close the script SGather will still stay in the foreground till you restart SGather, think it is a bug with the script.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...e-creator.html

----------


## sentention

something i'd really like to see in the future is a way to bind the "set waypoint" to a key so when creating new profiles i don't have to constantly tab between i can just push the keybind for it and make a completely smooth profile.

----------


## Criggle0018

Hey my mate has windows 7 64bit and it doesnt work on his computer, it comes up with errors when you open it and you cannot choose spells or mounts or set waypoints. help??

----------


## sentention

> Hey my mate has windows 7 64bit and it doesnt work on his computer, it comes up with errors when you open it and you cannot choose spells or mounts or set waypoints. help??


make sure he's running it as admin

----------


## Criggle0018

> make sure he's running it as admin


we have tried still doesnt work :/

----------


## Envision

Hello, I am having an issue where I stop the bot but it continues running. The only way to stop it is to close it. 
Would like to request “Skip node if player close”

@Criggle0018: Have you updated your .Net Framework?

----------


## maskpask

Need help with the mailbox thing....it only gives me ''[BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #0'' when i HAVE TO press the ''empty bags'' button...but i have filled in the mailing tab....so should he mail it? and do i have to press the button? srsly? please PM me!  :Big Grin: DD

----------


## ntsmarkv

Anyone else having major Lag issues with sgather? I am...

Also I add Frozen herbs into the list still passes by it.

----------


## thrylas

> we have tried still doesnt work :/


Run as admin as stated earlier - also run only in windowed mode - full screen seems to mess the bot up somewhat. make sure wow is running as admin aswell.



Sugestion for bot:
Add a close wow after x many hours to the bot, something simular to Mr Fish it ect bots that have a timer, i dont like running bots for more than a few hours and i'd like to run it while im asleep - 24-7 is to risky for me as im running it (stupidly) on my main account.

----------


## siinke

shall we stop botting now when patch come or no ?

----------


## russianvr4

bot isnt working with new patch. when i start it and it asks to select character there are none in the drop down window.

----------


## Jaerin

Offsets change with client patch. It will need to be updated.

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Anyone know an eta till bot is patched?

----------


## cjb89

Cant say for sure candel but I hope within 24 hours

----------


## viktorlol

Got a problem, my bot is not moving....

----------


## onesbronson

> Got a problem, my bot is not moving....



its out if date. you should really learn to read above other then just comming here posting your problems in hope of a solution

----------


## dcrossland

Mine and my friends both work fine, EU realms - Not sure if you guys are on US and have got a patch recently though, im on 4.0.3(i think)

----------


## demisehi

/sigh There really should be an IQ test before someone can register.

Patch hit US servers today and this will need to be updated. If you are on EU, the patch will hit tomorrow and this will need to be updated. If you cannot understand what I just wrote, then WoW is too difficult of a game for you, so please uninstall.

----------


## Demonspawnn

If you can update for the next patch soon, I'll donate $5 via paypal. Thanks would be much appreciated.

----------


## taz0r

I too will donate 5$ via paypal if you can get this fixed within 24 hours. Please fix this.

----------


## bengan14

> /sigh There really should be an IQ test before someone can register.
> 
> Patch hit US servers today and this will need to be updated. If you are on EU, the patch will hit tomorrow and this will need to be updated. If you cannot understand what I just wrote, then WoW is too difficult of a game for you, so please uninstall.


If i know how i would give you 10.000 rep for that. i most asolutely agree.

----------


## salor

will SGather update for the new patch 4.0.6 or can we still use it without update?

----------


## puddles05131989

@Salor, You cannot use SGather since the new patch. SGather will need to be updated, and we all patiently wait for the update. 

-BTW this bot is awesome I tried it last night right before server shutdown and it is great!

----------


## hypershadow66

> will SGather update for the new patch 4.0.6 or can we still use it without update?



Lol, read above you, and then read further above to see that they just explained to read the post at least above you... 
Anyways yea the bot isnt working right now, due to the patch. I'm sure LazyBot will be updated to reflect this patch so SGather (who I believe is affiliated with Lazybot) will probably update when lazybot does.

----------


## thrylas

Hope they update soon, i love this bot, works so good.

P.S if anyone has some good profiles to lvl herbs 1-525 pm me please i would love to be even lasier on it lol (droped my other prof to take herbs along with my mining) - if you send rest assured i wont make em public, and that said, no pm's with public profiles please.

----------


## faz974

hello , I added the differents waypoints ect but when I start it my caract wan't to go ahead.. and I need to let my finger on W button, som people can help me plz? ^^

----------


## Valmere

> hello , I added the differents waypoints ect but when I start it my caract wan't to go ahead.. and I need to let my finger on W button, som people can help me plz? ^^


 /sigh


To all the non-retards that actually READ a thread, this will probably be updated some time after JuJu updates WHack.

----------


## puddles05131989

> hello , I added the differents waypoints ect but when I start it my caract wan't to go ahead.. and I need to let my finger on W button, som people can help me plz? ^^


Yeah, It is because the SGather is not working right now, needs to be patched. The newest Patch just hit.  :Cool:

----------


## Gatx

Can't wait for this bot to get updated, no offense meant, but this bot is way better and more human like (less mistakes) than lazy bot.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I will update SGather once Shadow-Bot and WHack will be updated, which is my priority as it involve many customers, no eta for SGather sorry  :Smile:

----------


## herpderp999

> I will update SGather once Shadow-Bot and WHack will be updated, which is my priority as it involve many customers, no eta for SGather sorry :)


If short time money is your priority, that's the right decision to make. If community building is, it ain't. :) GL with your decision.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> If short time money is your priority, that's the right decision to make. If community building is, it ain't.  GL with your decision.


Customers who have paid for my products is the priority, of course  :Wink:

----------


## herpderp999

> Customers who have paid for my products is the priority, of course ;)


Fair game :). But the "community" is where you "recruit" your potentional customers from.

----------


## Secalicious

If I were you, I'd make this a pay-to-use bot it it soooo good. Combat system kinda sucks but everything else is phenomenal.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

The goal isn't to make it paid, SGather was just a gift to the community of what I does on my free time, but I have a lot less of free time now, I will update it for sure  :Wink:

----------


## majorfalcon

> The goal isn't to make it paid, SGather was just a gift to the community of what I does on my free time, but I have a lot less of free time now, I will update it for sure


I bought your other bot today as a thanks for this great program.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## Saorisa

[/QUOTE]Sugestion for bot:
Add a close wow after x many hours to the bot, something simular to Mr Fish it ect bots that have a timer, i dont like running bots for more than a few hours and i'd like to run it while im asleep - 24-7 is to risky for me as im running it (stupidly) on my main account.[/QUOTE]

Many many thanks for a fantastic bot first off! Really cracking stuff! And thrylas' suggestion is one I'd love to see implemented too! Kudo's thrylas for requesting it.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




> /sigh There really should be an IQ test before someone can register.
> 
> Patch hit US servers today and this will need to be updated. If you are on EU, the patch will hit tomorrow and this will need to be updated. If you cannot understand what I just wrote, then WoW is too difficult of a game for you, so please uninstall.


lmao.... so funny.. cause it's so true!!

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




> Hope they update soon, i love this bot, works so good.
> 
> P.S if anyone has some good profiles to lvl herbs 1-525 pm me please i would love to be even lasier on it lol (droped my other prof to take herbs along with my mining) - if you send rest assured i wont make em public, and that said, no pm's with public profiles please.


I love lazy too but according to the more knowledgeable peeps on here, the safest way to bot is NOT to use a public profile but to create ur own. I used a few public profiles till i researched botting a bit more. Now i would only use my own profile.. after investing nearly 2 years on my characters, the last thing i want is for my account to be banned and i lose all the effort i put into my toons before i started botting. I know it is a pain, but it only took about 15/20 mins to do a decent profile for Uldum, but that's a pretty clean map to run round. Anyways, basically ur better off making ur own mate!

----------


## onesbronson

> I will update SGather once Shadow-Bot and WHack will be updated, which is my priority as it involve many customers, no eta for SGather sorry


this shadow bot. is it updated?
where can i find it
whats the website
how much?

ill take 1!

----------


## puddles05131989

I have been also thinking about buying the Shadow-Bot. Can you post a link for us JuJu? Let us know as soon as you update it cause, I might just end up buying it. Let us know!

----------


## thrylas

> I love lazy too but according to the more knowledgeable peeps on here, the safest way to bot is NOT to use a public profile but to create ur own. I used a few public profiles till i researched botting a bit more. Now i would only use my own profile.. after investing nearly 2 years on my characters, the last thing i want is for my account to be banned and i lose all the effort i put into my toons before i started botting. I know it is a pain, but it only took about 15/20 mins to do a decent profile for Uldum, but that's a pretty clean map to run round. Anyways, basically ur better off making ur own mate!


 [/quote]
Yeah i know i dont want public one its just i dont want to make my own for lvling 1-525, i have my own uldum and TWH profiles that i made in 3 mins its just i wanted to be lazy and not find lines for the low level crap. i was just asking anyone that felt generous to pm me there profile and i would keep it safe and only use it myself not making it public. i would also be willing to trade one of mine that is fantastic for uldum i get around 100 -150 nodes per hour and usually get around 202-25 stask per hour with this very small profile  :Smile: . Like i said i just dont want to make useless ones like one for the barrens or tristfall ect for low level herbing, just need something that will help me lvl it quickly.

----------


## bloodshed794

Attach to WoW isn't working after patch for me.

----------


## Valmere

> Attach to WoW isn't working after patch for me.


 Another person that can't read back 1-2 pages of a thread.


Because I know there's going to be more of you, I'll just say it again on this page. This bot DOESN'T work with the newest patch. JuJu will update SGather AFTER he updates his pay-to-use hacks.

----------


## davidbasara

i love sgather! i got my paladin done with his dragonmaw quests and bought up all the blacksmithing patterns at the trainer as soon as i could. with all the elementium and pyrite i farmed the previous night, it was a simple task! thanks again!!!

----------


## esimia

lol thanks

----------


## theoryaction

HAY GUYS WHY DOSE MY BOT BROKEN?

Just kidding. Thanks for the free bot, JuJu. Hope you don't have any problems updating it.  :Smile:

----------


## faz974

but I tested it yesterday in a french realm (sorry for my bad english ...) before the patch, well I'm going to check the newest patch thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Narga

I would really love it if you implemented a flight form/swift flight form compatibility in the bot when you update it for 4.0.6.

Great bot <3

----------


## puddles05131989

> I would really love it if you implemented a flight form/swift flight form compatibility in the bot when you update it for 4.0.6.
> 
> Great bot <3



Are you talking about the druid flight and swim forms? If you are read in this thread that there is a script add on you need to look into, just click back like 10 times it is there somewhere.

----------


## pdub101

Excellent program - Also looking for the link to Shadow-bot. Link and I will purchase  :Smile: .

----------


## thrylas

> Attach to WoW isn't working after patch for me.


Next person that says this should get perm banned for being stupid.

----------


## sayaprayer

> Are you talking about the druid flight and swim forms? If you are read in this thread that there is a script add on you need to look into, just click back like 10 times it is there somewhere.


I looked back a bunch of pages and all I found was this:

*"1) Flight Form
The bot doesn't support flight form, quit asking about it."*

Couldn't find any script fix for it.

----------


## Jiniys

when shadowbot is update?

----------


## davidbasara

so i guess tonight(and last night) im just gonna have to try to get my ore the honest way....*groan* my server is full of bot users, and if they aren't able to use their bots, chances are they will be farming themselfs. oh well....back to questing to level. 80-84 from mining baby!!!!!

----------


## Dirtyangel

@JuJu

While you're updating offsets and everything please consider on adding 'ignore +combat' for combination with WHack.

----------


## aram94

Anyone knows if the Shadow-bot is updated for 4.0.6?

----------


## dcrossland

> /sigh There really should be an IQ test before someone can register.
> 
> Patch hit US servers today and this will need to be updated. If you are on EU, the patch will hit tomorrow and this will need to be updated. If you cannot understand what I just wrote, then WoW is too difficult of a game for you, so please uninstall.



Before i wrote this i checked wowwiki and the patch 4.0.6 was still on PTR, stop trying to be a smart ass...thanks for your usless input

----------


## xMythx

> The goal isn't to make it paid, SGather was just a gift to the community of what I does on my free time, but I have a lot less of free time now, I will update it for sure


Firstly, i would like to thank you for taking the time to create such a software for the community, it is quite a piece of work.

I would also like to make a few suggestions that are hopefuly not to difficult to implement,

a) Allow multiple spells in the combat list, it seams i can only have the spell once on the combat list.

b) Add an option to loop the combat list, or possibly just a set list with a set rotation without loop... per mob

c) Add a "retry gathering" to the combat list.. for example.. as a shadow priest.. i land at a node, attempts to gather, goes into combat, fear, retry gather, combat rotation.. this might help reduce repoting for those who do this while another player is around. (i noticed alot of people 'watch' you while gathering)

d) I noticed on one node in uldum around the river where it doesnt quite land on the cliff.. instead it falls into the water and kind of glitches out.. would it be possible to land exactly on the node, instead of right in front of it?

e) Since you are creating this free for the community, perhaps you can possibly implement a offset import, or use an external file to declare the offsets. This could take time off your hands by allowing the community to edit the offsets.

f) Add keybinding for start/stop

Again, i really appreciate the work you put into this, i have only been botting for only a week and absolutely love it, (made 80k in the last few days) And concidering purchasing your other products that have your warden protection.

Thank you.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

About others product, WHack is updated and released, Shadow-Bot is updated, I'm just trying everything before release it.

----------


## Budskah

> I looked back a bunch of pages and all I found was this:
> 
> *"1) Flight Form
> The bot doesn't support flight form, quit asking about it."*
> 
> Couldn't find any script fix for it.


Also had a look and could not find anything...

----------


## Bagger

> About others product, WHack is updated and released, Shadow-Bot is updated, I'm just trying everything before release it.


Cheers for the fast updates Juju  :Smile:  <3

----------


## bengan14

> Before i wrote this i checked wowwiki and the patch 4.0.6 was still on PTR, stop trying to be a smart ass...thanks for your usless input


Then you must learn to listen, 4.0.6 is out now no mater what wowwiki say.

----------


## Demonspawnn

Any ETA on Sgather Juju?

----------


## K1boRG

any ETA on update for 4.0.6?

----------


## thrylas

Go JuJu go! If theres anything i can do to help with sgather when you start it let me know, testing, bug checks ect.

----------


## pEcUrA

When do u think u can up for the new 4.0.6 patch?XD

----------


## ihacknewbies

> Before i wrote this i checked wowwiki and the patch 4.0.6 was still on PTR, stop trying to be a smart ass...thanks for your usless input




You just proved his point.

----------


## pierrek91

Hi !

I love your bot ! really useful ! I just wonder , when can you fix it so it can be useful in patch 4.0.6 ? :Smile:

----------


## buzziman

Why dont you read first post before asking qs like that. Sigh..

----------


## cjb89

Thanks so much for all the great work juju, in a few weeks when my college loan gets here I'm going to start donating. I'm a computer science major and I want to do exactly what your doing! Take your time updating sgather, I'm getting very annoyed reading all these children's ignorant comments and questions about when its going to be done or why it isnt working like you owe them something. I have been using sgather for 3 weeks now and I can grind/gather from 1-85 in 2 weeks with it. also I make about 50k a day running a single character. Very amazing work.

----------


## lyond

Very nice work Juju! I agree with cbj89 and his previous post here, take your time with the update!  :Smile:  just one question though. Will you post or edit the first post when you have updated it totally so we know? Otherwise like i said, great job and keep doing the good work!

----------


## salor

i not sure if this is the good place to asked here or in the tread "Make Sgather Profiles" from Dr. w47S0N.... so sorry if i am wrong to post it here

It is possible to create a profile without the bot?

because i wand to make my own profile.

----------


## Shezza55

> Thanks so much for all the great work juju, in a few weeks when my college loan gets here I'm going to start donating. I'm a computer science major and I want to do exactly what your doing! Take your time updating sgather, I'm getting very annoyed reading all these children's ignorant comments and questions about when its going to be done or why it isnt working like you owe them something. I have been using sgather for 3 weeks now and I can grind/gather from 1-85 in 2 weeks with it. also I make about 50k a day running a single character. Very amazing work.


You are a computer science major and your dream is to make hacks and bots for video games? Dude, don't do that. Go for something more prestigious and better paying. I'm not saying bot creators can't make good money, but dude, you are wasting 4 years of your life learning to do something that could possibly change the world, and your aspiration is to help people cheat on video games. That's like me getting an engineering degree and saying all I want to do is design Walmart stores. That makes about as much sense as donating money from a college loan to some random guy on the internet.

I know this is harsh, but what you said just killed me. You could do so much with a comp sci degree nowadays, you don't need to lower yourself to writing hacks and bots.

----------


## thrylas

Hey sheeza why don't you save your flames for less constructive posts, he didn't say that its all he wanted to do, when i read it i thought that he wanted to do it in his spare time as most bot creators do. No one goes to collage to learn to make bots but the learn to make bots in collage, just leave the poor guy alone, and if he wants to donate 1$ or 100,000 of his collage loan thats his choice not yours, and well your a site doner so you cant say much to someone about donating. Just stick to flaming the retards that say " why me bot work no more" and other bad English crap like that.

----------


## cjb89

Shezza, you merely misinterpreted what I meant. When I said I wanted to do what he was doing I meant I wanted to program... If you think computer game bots are the only thing you can program you live in a very small world.

----------


## Shadowfangs

I dont post much, but thanks JuJu I used your wonderful tool to farm enough gold for my epic flying. I appreciate the effort that goes into all your tools.

Edit: Ok, I guess i've never posted before. Whoops. lol.

----------


## Shezza55

> Shezza, you merely misinterpreted what I meant. When I said I wanted to do what he was doing I meant I wanted to program... If you think computer game bots are the only thing you can program you live in a very small world.


No, I didn't misinterpret. 




> I want to do exactly what your doing!


That is what you said. "Exactly" what he is doing is making bots for WoW. Now that you have clarified, I take back my statement and apologize. I know you are a comp sci major and English probably isn't your strong point, but watch how you say things. One word can change the whole meaning of a sentence.

----------


## dcrossland

> No, I didn't misinterpret. 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you said. "Exactly" what he is doing is making bots for WoW. Now that you have clarified, I take back my statement and apologize. I know you are a comp sci major and English probably isn't your strong point, but watch how you say things. One word can change the whole meaning of a sentence.


I want do exaclty what you do - Meaning I want to make bots etc in my spare time? Whats so wrong with that? It's not exaclty meant as a life goal is it

----------


## uhrzeiger

Hope you make the bot works for the wow version yet

----------


## thrylas

> Hope you make the bot works for the wow version yet


hope you learn to speak english, then type it, but first of all READ it.

----------


## bu11dog

Shezza, i understand u are a donater. But where does that give u the right to sit here and bag someone out for poor choice of words. i my self get frustrated with people that dont speak fluent english but cjb89 post i understood completely. he has tried explaining him self over and over but u seem to want to pick on the smallest things still continuing up until now. give it up mate everyone is allowed to post and have a say he was simply expressing interest and his desire to make bots in the future. this, i would have thought, to a donater should be a good thing not the start of a slinging match.

----------


## RaZz0r

I Love this bot update it to the latest patch when you have the time i will donate some once i can im low on cash atm

----------


## demisehi

> Before i wrote this i checked wowwiki and the patch 4.0.6 was still on PTR, stop trying to be a smart ass...thanks for your usless input


Checking WoWiki. Another reason for you to uninstall. I am not being a smartass, I am being dead serious.

----------


## Cavalierz24

I love this program so much, i been using it for a month now, botting on 4 laptops 4 diff accounts, make about 60k a night botting, made 1500k in the time using this bot in 1 little less than a month, and i now have a buyer who buys all my gold for 1.20 USD made $1,800.00 USD from this bot, and you better bet your ass i am be donating to juju  :Smile: 

Love ya juju  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shezza55

> Shezza, i understand u are a donater. But where does that give u the right to sit here and bag someone out for poor choice of words.


Bag him out for poor choice of words? No, I "bagged him out" because I thought that was seriously what he wanted to do, which I found sad and unfortunate. I thought this because of the wording he used. When I read something, I actually pay attention to the words that are used. In this case, the word he used made the sentence mean something different from what he intended. This is what caused the misunderstanding. I am not bashing him or anything. He explained and now I am cool with it. It's people like you who think there is any problem. If cj feels hurt or slighted, then let him tell me and we can work it out because we are the only two people who should be involved. I don't know why random people get involved with things that don't concern them.



> i my self get frustrated with people that dont speak fluent english


1. When using "I" to refer to yourself, it should always be capitalized.
2. "Myself" has no space.
3. When using contractions, an apostrophe must be added.



> i understand u are a donater


4. While this may seem mind-boggling to most people on the internet, "u" is not a word.
5. You even managed to misspell donator which is written beneath my name, but hey, at least you got my name right, unlike the other random before you.

I am sorry, but trying to sympathize with me when you can't even speak fluent english is extremely hypocritical.




> he has tried explaining him self over and over


I see one response from him which explained what he really meant. I don't think this matches the definition of "over and over."



> everyone is allowed to post and have a say


Ok, so why are you calling me out? Am I not allowed to have a say?



> donater should be a good thing not the start of a slinging match.


You spelled donator wrong here again, which leads me to believe it wasn't a simple spelling mistake, but that you do not know how to actually spell the word, even though it is plastered underneath a number of member's names. And where did you get slingling match from? In case you haven't noticed, there has been a total of one response from him, and my apology afterwards. I think I can safely say there is no animosity between us, and I hope he moves on to write the software for the robots that will eventually take over the world (this is the dream of every programmer, right?)

So, as you can see, it is actually you and the other guys who are fueling this. If everyone would just mind their own business, this thread would have gone back to being spammed by users with one post whining in broken english about the bot not being updated. That is what you want, isn't it?

----------


## Cavalierz24

> Bag him out for poor choice of words? No, I "bagged him out" because I thought that was seriously what he wanted to do, which I found sad and unfortunate. I thought this because of the wording he used. When I read something, I actually pay attention to the words that are used. In this case, the word he used made the sentence mean something different from what he intended. This is what caused the misunderstanding. I am not bashing him or anything. He explained and now I am cool with it. It's people like you who think there is any problem. If cj feels hurt or slighted, then let him tell me and we can work it out because we are the only two people who should be involved. I don't know why random people get involved with things that don't concern them.
> 
> 1. When using "I" to refer to yourself, it should always be capitalized.
> 2. "Myself" has no space.
> 3. When using contractions, an apostrophe must be added.
> 
> 4. While this may seem mind-boggling to most people on the internet, "u" is not a word.
> 5. You even managed to misspell donator which is written beneath my name, but hey, at least you got my name right, unlike the other random before you.
> 
> ...


Wow, All i can say is NERD RAGE

----------


## Shezza55

> Wow, All i can say is NERD RAGE


So, because I took the time out of boredom to pick apart every hypocritical and downright false thing about his post, I am nerd raging? Or is that just what you think when you see a big wall of text that you can't understand?

----------


## davidbasara

> You are a computer science major and your dream is to make hacks and bots for video games? Dude, don't do that. Go for something more prestigious and better paying. I'm not saying bot creators can't make good money, but dude, you are wasting 4 years of your life learning to do something that could possibly change the world, and your aspiration is to help people cheat on video games. That's like me getting an engineering degree and saying all I want to do is design Walmart stores. That makes about as much sense as donating money from a college loan to some random guy on the internet.
> 
> I know this is harsh, but what you said just killed me. You could do so much with a comp sci degree nowadays, you don't need to lower yourself to writing hacks and bots.


hey there is alot you can do with scripting....its not like making automations would be your primary focus lol

----------


## moldycactus

In my opinion do not have this thing running while you log in, my account got hacked about 2 days after I did that, and I have not been hacked in 6 years.

Though I can say it is a good bot.

----------


## davidbasara

any estimated time til sgather is up and additional features you plan on adding juju???

----------


## vaeevictiss

Will you guys seriously shut the **** up! And stop feeding him! This isn't the whiny bitch forum. People are coming here to check the status of the bot and instead have to go through two pages of you tools bragging who's e-dick is bigger. Oooooooooo you corrected someone on the internet, you badass!

Many of the people here do not speak english as their primary language.

Anyway....lookin forward to the update!

----------


## jcako

^ this. everybody shut up about this grammer bullshit. Grammer is important but is it important on a forum about MMO exploitation? no it isnt.

----------


## Dismayus

> Will you guys seriously shut the **** up! And stop feeding him! This isn't the whiny bitch forum. People are coming here to check the status of the bot and instead have to go through two pages of you tools bragging who's e-dick is bigger. Oooooooooo you corrected someone on the internet, you badass!
> 
> Many of the people here do not speak english as their primary language.
> 
> Anyway....lookin forward to the update!


This, although it's quite hilarious how much people care about the silly little things people post.

----------


## purepoison91

to get back to what this thread is about if there is any posiability of when Sgather will be operational again juju ?

----------


## thrylas

> In my opinion do not have this thing running while you log in, my account got hacked about 2 days after I did that, and I have not been hacked in 6 years.
> 
> Though I can say it is a good bot.


Coincidence mate JuJu wrote this bot, its clean and im sure if you ask him he will prove it to you. i myself have already checked it for any loggers or any out going feeds, its clean.

----------


## Valmere

> In my opinion do not have this thing running while you log in, my account got hacked about 2 days after I did that, and I have not been hacked in 6 years.
> 
> Though I can say it is a good bot.


 
This bot did NOT steal your password. 


[spoiler]Off Topic: watching the donators and leechers yell at each other is very entertaining[/spoiler]

----------


## vaeevictiss

He already said it will be, but he was taking care of his paid ones first. Now that those are done we can only hope he will work on sgather here soon. Its a small lightweight program so I would imagine it won't take much...but if I knew about these things id make my own haha.

Hopefully its soon cause I don't get shadowbot lol. I know it uses the f keys but can't find a tutorial anywhere...nor can I find profiles. Granted its safer than sgather but sgather is just easier for a bottin noob like me. I'm usually not afk while its running either so I'm being a bit more careful than id need to be with shadowbot.

----------


## Dismayus

> He already said it will be, but he was taking care of his paid ones first. Now that those are done we can only hope he will work on sgather here soon. Its a small lightweight program so I would imagine it won't take much...but if I knew about these things id make my own haha.


I love that it's always the new users/leechers/people-that-don't-post-very-often-ers that post the most constructive posts, trying to help people out  :Smile:

----------


## vaeevictiss

Haha well I bought a months worth of shadowbot and whack today and while whack is pretty incredible, id rather use sgather then shadowbot. Sb just does way more than I need and I don't understand how the gather plugin works all the way cause of how the keys are setup. I also just saw the power of sgather and whack today with gathering while underground and I'm pretty excited to try that.

----------


## moldycactus

> Coincidence mate JuJu wrote this bot, its clean and im sure if you ask him he will prove it to you. i myself have already checked it for any loggers or any out going feeds, its clean.


I'm sure your right just letting people know not to log in with it running because I haven't been hacked since the game first came out, and it happened after I did that.

----------


## Dismayus

I was talking to someone, and they told me that there were trip nodes for under-ground botting, do those nodes get blacklisted, or am i tripping?

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




> I'm sure your right just letting people know not to log in with it running because I haven't been hacked since the game first came out, and it happened after I did that.


Unlucky coincidence? Is there anything else you downloaded at or around the same time?

----------


## moldycactus

No I just decided to try it for about a week. And I don't fall for the stupid bull shit email scams.

Happened about 4 months ago though, I have an authenticator now.
And since I have that now I am willing to try it again, since i'm more protected. Though need to wait for it to update

----------


## Dismayus

Only other thing I could think of is, where did you get it?

----------


## moldycactus

Here, lol.

I can see it being common sense not to log in while ANY bot is going though. I just wasn't paying attention.

----------


## Valmere

> Here, lol.
> 
> I can see it being common sense not to log in while ANY bot is going though. I just wasn't paying attention.


 I'm literally getting a headache every time you post. You did NOT get keylogged from running this bot while you were logging in.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

What a fail, just analyze packet with wireshark, SGather don't send anything to MMOLazy server ..

----------


## moldycactus

I'm just saying what happened, believe me or not : /

I plan on still using the bot though.

----------


## Dismayus

> Here, lol.
> 
> I can see it being common sense not to log in while ANY bot is going though. I just wasn't paying attention.


Yeah, I'm ruling it an unlucky coincidence, sucks that that happened, but it wasn't JuJu in ur base, killin ur doods

----------


## moldycactus

> I'm literally getting a headache every time you post. You did NOT get keylogged from running this bot while you were logging in.


I'm glad that there is people with a good amount of posts talking about this bot, saying there is nothing wrong with it. I feel like I can use it again.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> I'm just saying what happened, believe me or not : /
> 
> I plan on still using the bot though.


And I assure you it's not cause of Shadow-Bot, hire packet dumper, so you can verify yourself before say something like that on the post  :Smile:

----------


## purepoison91

juju any idear on when SGather will be able to use again

----------


## xDimension

Since this is currently unavailable, does anyone know of anything that could temporarily replace this? Free of course.  :Smile:

----------


## WiePasta

Lazybot got a working 4.0.6 i belive

----------


## thrylas

> Here, lol.
> 
> I can see it being common sense not to log in while ANY bot is going though. I just wasn't paying attention.


While this iis true, it is a good idea to not log in with a bot running, i can guarantee you that this bot wasn't the source of your problem, it is more likely for you to have been brute forced then to have been logged by juju, he don't want your account lol, he likely makes more money from his bots then he would get stealing accounts to sell.


Keep in mind that if you are getting the spam emails, this means that the hackers already have your email and therefore can brute-force your account. change your pass from "Kitty" to something a bit harder to randomize :P


Edit:



> Lazybot got a working 4.0.6 i belive


For those wondering yes it is updated - however there is alot of reports of 72 hour bans going around - possable dectection in new patch for these bots, also beware that using whack in combination with this that there are reports of nodes underground that are for detecting this now. I have no idea if the reports are true i can only relay information  :Smile:

----------


## Dismayus

> beware that using whack in combination with this that there are reports of nodes underground that are for detecting this now. I have no idea if the reports are true i can only relay information


Yup, been hearing about this since before the patch aswell, seems like they could be blacklisted, but I'm going to stick with regular botting for the time being :3

----------


## theoryaction

Lazybot is currently up to date for 4.0.6, and in passive mode, I think it's safer to use than SGather. If people are getting bans, it's probably because they got reported by a player, and they were AFK when a GM investigated them. 

On the other hand, SGather runs smoother and gathers significantly faster. I use SGather for when I'm on my computer doing other stuff, and I use Lazybot when I'm sleeping or at school.

----------


## CJJ

Let me just say that I didnt appreciate Sgather fully until this infernal new patch. I have "resorted" to using Lazybot and I feel like the love of my life has left me and im stuck nailing her ugly cousin to get my rocks off.

----------


## bengan14

> Let me just say that I didnt appreciate Sgather fully until this infernal new patch. I have "resorted" to using Lazybot and I feel like the love of my life has left me and im stuck nailing her ugly cousin to get my rocks off.


Just... Just have to LOL...

I myself are thinking of buying a bot, but just not sure what bot to buy. will use the money i get for selling gold  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killerhuntard

I will chunk a donation as soon as SGather is back up! I have to say using SGather was a really great experience. In my opinion it beats any other bots out there and crushes lazybot. I love how simple and light it is. I really appreciate that it is free. I have no problem chunkin 15 bucks for this amazing bot! Thank you!  :Cool:

----------


## Gankrath

> I will chunk a donation as soon as SGather is back up! I have to say using SGather was a really great experience. In my opinion it beats any other bots out there and crushes lazybot. I love how simple and light it is. I really appreciate that it is free. I have no problem chunkin 15 bucks for this amazing bot! Thank you!


I second this notion. As I assume so do many others. 

Requesting paypal to donate to Juju....

----------


## joelsugerkuk

please could someone help me whit this bot ?
You see I cant select any mount in the mount list. Do I need to download Flyhack ? couse in the moment nothing works...

----------


## D4rk5tyl3z

learn to read it isn´t working for the moment it needs to be updated /facepalm

----------


## rinweed

Question to the creator of Sgather: Why does sgather work better than the programs you offer for sale? It's pretty pathetic that not only do you hardly support your english customers, but that the stuff that is free is actually better than your product. Kinda regret paying for Shadowbot with how clunky it is.

----------


## Killerhuntard

> please could someone help me whit this bot ?
> You see I cant select any mount in the mount list. Do I need to download Flyhack ? couse in the moment nothing works...


read all the previous post bro.

----------


## vaeevictiss

> While this iis true, it is a good idea to not log in with a bot running, i can guarantee you that this bot wasn't the source of your problem, it is more likely for you to have been brute forced then to have been logged by juju, he don't want your account lol, he likely makes more money from his bots then he would get stealing accounts to sell.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that if you are getting the spam emails, this means that the hackers already have your email and therefore can brute-force your account. change your pass from "Kitty" to something a bit harder to randomize :P
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> For those wondering yes it is updated - however there is alot of reports of 72 hour bans going around - possable dectection in new patch for these bots, also beware that using whack in combination with this that there are reports of nodes underground that are for detecting this now. I have no idea if the reports are true i can only relay information


Wow I had no idea of the nodes. Scratch that idea lol

----------


## bengan14

> Question to the creator of Sgather: Why does sgather work better than the programs you offer for sale? It's pretty pathetic that not only do you hardly support your english customers, but that the stuff that is free is actually better than your product. Kinda regret paying for Shadowbot with how clunky it is.


I guess Shadowbot is safer, moves better does more things like grinding farming leather leveling questing? as well as farming herbs and minerals.
SGather is easier to setup, but does not have as much tools, no skinning, no grinding, only farming ferbs and minerals. SGather also dosnt move that well and are easy to spot by other farmers.

I have not tested shadowbot so this is a guess.

----------


## vaeevictiss

I think the big way to really be safe is if these bots had a way to detect if another is using or near a node. The most reports probably come from those people. It looks really bad when someone is there fighting a mob they aggroed and taking the node...or dropping down and trying to pick or mine when they are.

----------


## Killerhuntard

That is true but a bunch people do that when they are farming with out a bot. They will pull a dick move and swoop down and ninja the node you are fighting for. It does draw some unwanted attention though.

----------


## RockerUK

Why new versione don't work???I open bot and don't see the name of my pg before click on "attach" button

----------


## bengan14

> Why new versione don't work???I open bot and don't see the name of my pg before click on "attach" button


There is no new version god damn it learn to read.

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




> I think the big way to really be safe is if these bots had a way to detect if another is using or near a node. The most reports probably come from those people. It looks really bad when someone is there fighting a mob they aggroed and taking the node...or dropping down and trying to pick or mine when they are.


Many bots do ignore nodes that someone is near, SGather don´t.

----------


## Xephios

Hopefully SGather is updated soon. I'm not really liking Gatherbuddy.

----------


## niklasmm

> Hopefully SGather is updated soon. I'm not really liking Gatherbuddy.


 agree, Gatherbuddy, is actually really slow compared to Sgather, and gatherbuddy even costs real money o:

----------


## houkisgodlike

totally agree. SGATHER was the best FREE farming bot evar!
hope there will be a new version soon...

----------


## davidbasara

we can only hope its soon lol. the auction house prices for herbs skyrocketed so as soon as sgather is back up im gonna set a whole 24 hours aside to farm the crap out of herbs.

----------


## niklasmm

hehe the same with elementium ores on my realm, they have really went up  :Big Grin:

----------


## aje

Hello will you upgrade it with 4.0.6?  :Smile:

----------


## bubble1213

Hi, I have 1 question my farm charakter is a druid how can i use the Flight Form or Aquatic Form to farm? with this bot?

----------


## Meniaro

Does anyone else feel like hitting the newest users that ask if a new version is soon up? Hnng

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I finished the update, It's just not released yet.

----------


## thrylas

I do! people need to learn to read and not just come on here and hit post reply and start typing. i check this forum religiously atm about every half hour or so and i read EVERY post including the flames lol.


Oh and while i was typing this JuJu became a god again! 

Patiently awaiting the release! I love you JuJu! No Homo.

----------


## Demonspawnn

> I finished the update, It's just not released yet.


Thank you very much sir!

----------


## blake36480

> I finished the update, It's just not released yet.



Youre My Hero

----------


## DK1989

> I finished the update, It's just not released yet.


Keep up the good work, the real followers are waiting patiently while the lazy leecher and special kids are flippin the [email protected] out lol

----------


## monevedaf

Is there an eta on when you will release it juju?

----------


## nick-man

> Keep up the good work, the real followers are waiting patiently while the lazy leecher and special kids are flippin the [email protected] out lol


I totally agree with You : ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Devilsadvocate

First let me say Bravo on this bot JuJu! This is truly an outstanding program you've created. I make more gold than I know what to do with. 

I know that this is 1 of your free products and it's truly amazing but I was just curious if you have any plans or intentions on introducing a more advanced combat engine with buff/debuff detection and reaction etc.

I can totally understand if there are no intentions as of now to introduce such an update as this is your free bot and I'm completely greatful for what you've given us.

Thanks

----------


## pizzamannen95

I can´t get it work with the last patch  :Frown:

----------


## nertharul

> I can´t get it work with the last patch



L2READ the first page.....................

----------


## nick-man

> I can´t get it work with the last patch


Its because the update isnt released yet, the current version doesnt support this new patch, try read some posts before posting this.

----------


## thrylas

> I can´t get it work with the last patch


Make this tard an example and ban him or something, so sick of every second post being by a retard that is to damned lazy to read the ****ing thread!

----------


## pizzamannen95

ahh didn´t see that. :P

----------


## Devilsadvocate

All you guys flipping out on the leechers are doing absolutely nothing but adding hostility to the thread.

If these people actually read the thread they wouldn't be posting these questions. So, logically, we can assume that they are not even reading your responses so your just beating a dead horse. The ones with the patience to read and wait will reap the rewards while the leechers give up so how about we drop the attitudes and just let the kids post all they want.

I'm sure that if anyone has any say over the leecher spam its JuJu so lets let him moderate his thread shall we.

----------


## thrylas

> All you guys flipping out on the leechers are doing absolutely nothing but adding hostility to the thread.
> 
> If these people actually read the thread they wouldn't be posting these questions. So, logically, we can assume that they are not even reading your responses so your just beating a dead horse. The ones with the patience to read and wait will reap the rewards while the leechers give up so how about we drop the attitudes and just let the kids post all they want.
> 
> I'm sure that if anyone has any say over the leecher spam its JuJu so lets let him moderate his thread shall we.


You make a good point there, its just frustrating waiting for responses and you check back and theres new responses just they are from some noob kid that was to lazy to do the reading and checking of the forum that you yourself are doing. But yeah you 100% correct that if they didnt take the time to tread the post in the first place, what is the chance s that they are going to read what we post back to them.

----------


## CJJ

> I finished the update, It's just not released yet.


 Alright Juju have an eta when your done testing so I dont have to sit on this thread pressing f5 like a crack addict ?

----------


## Hogaboga

There are currently 106 users browsing this thread. 

Damn...

----------


## vaeevictiss

well hopefully none of the other 105 are on my server when JuJu uploads the new one lol.

----------


## pEcUrA

110 ppl can t farm mine and herbs XD

----------


## ahf620

Yeah thanks for all the work you've put in it, especially that it's free.
Yeah if you could give an ETA that'd be nice..

----------


## vaeevictiss

lol, i dont think ive ever refreshed a forum thread this often.

----------


## dcrossland

My guess he is not going to upload it untill people have stopped spamming for a 'ETA', he posted there was no ETA yesterday.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> My guess he is not going to upload it untill people have stopped spamming for a 'ETA', he posted there was no ETA yesterday.


He already posted he finished the update, just hasnt posted yet. Doubt the leecher spam is his hold up.

----------


## Chumps

Love the bot man, you've made my raid team extremely happy for the fact that they no longer have to donate stuff for cauldrons, and of course me for making me filthy rich.  :Wink:  

Anxiously awaiting the update =D

----------


## bastors

Thank you very much for your work and free stuff!

----------


## qupidmox

> lol, i dont think ive ever refreshed a forum thread this often.


I have refresh this thread like every one hour since patch, lol.. And now every 10 minutes, since JUJU said it is updated..

This is my first post in this forums.. Just want to tell JUJU, you are the best, take all the time you want, but I am waiting.. LOL..

----------


## Killerhuntard

> I can´t get it work with the last patch


/face punch

----------


## Phaek

Thank you, JuJu.

----------


## jackie1337

Nice work Juju + rep for updating it, or working on it =)

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Last version posted, I'm aware on the fact it can crash WoW on attach, it will be fixed later.

----------


## CJJ

> last version posted, i'm aware on the fact it can crash wow on attach, it will be fixed later.


thank you captain awesome

----------


## Destony

Buttsex <3?

----------


## HeidenAfir

> Last version posted, I'm aware on the fact it can crash WoW on attach, it will be fixed later.


big thx JuJu )

----------


## Sw2rT1

how often the bot can cause client сrashes?

----------


## dagr8hat

> Last version posted, I'm aware on the fact it can crash WoW on attach, it will be fixed later.


THANK YOU! 

We all appreciate the time and effort you're putting into this, again, thank you thank you thank you!!

----------


## taz0r

Stupid question here. Can i move over my old profiles to the new profile folder in the new version i just downloaded and will it work?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Yes you can, if it crash it's only on attach, if you attach the bot without crash you will not have any crash while bot run  :Wink:

----------


## CJJ

trying to connect and testing mmolazy

----------


## thrylas

> Yes you can, if it crash it's only on attach, if you attach the bot without crash you will not have any crash while bot run


Thank you JuJu, you already know your a god, but now your a good one :P

----------


## failingsenses

New version is working good so far thanks a lot. =D

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Yes it works

----------


## thrylas

Heres a question i forgot to ask, will the bot recognize nodes that are to high lvl or will it just try and get them then black list them?

----------


## Sw2rT1

> how often the bot can cause client сrashes?


any variat's from autor?

and tnx!

----------


## D4rk5tyl3z

is it just me or has anybody else the problem that the bot don´t fight back?

----------


## CJJ

Im getting the error

"Unable to connect to MMOlazy server !"

however it will let me use the lazybot which is odd? Anyone have any thoughts?

----------


## neon1988

Thanks to you .....
I have the problem that I might not choose my mounts kann.Da still no mount.

----------


## taz0r

Awsome work! works really good ! thankyou juju!

----------


## Vedhoc

I think not much people realized the update. i'm alone in uldum, farming ALOT of cash =)

----------


## thrylas

im in uldum too, tons of people here.  :Frown:  however it does seem that combet will be required on the bot now as with the patch it seems they added more mobiles near the mobs, i never used to get attacked at all now every 2-3 nodes has a spawn near it.

----------


## Mulala

meeeh i got a littel prob with it. i cant choose mount, when i try it makes a error, What can i do about it ?

----------


## CJJ

Make sure you have iexplorer enabled I had it disabled

----------


## thrylas

> meeeh i got a littel prob with it. i cant choose mount, when i try it makes a error, What can i do about it ?


Make sure your in windowed mode else it wont let you choose a mount and it just hangs.

----------


## Batousan

Bot is working great for me now, thanks JuJu.
I'm not having any trouble with it attaching, fighting back, etc.
There do seem to be a lot more mobs in Uldum, I never noticed the Wasps until today.. Uldum is dangerous to bot with sgather though due to it's propensity to ninja herbs while someone else is fighting off a mob (*cough skip "busy" nodes feature request ^_^ *)

----------


## Mulala

im allways in windowed mode :/..

----------


## neon1988

the error is to change the mount
[DEBUG] Executor failed, details:

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] WoW.exe 0x01370000 Base Address

I can not using it so please help me: (

----------


## bengan14

Just downloaded the new version, but what then? MEEP meep meep WOW europe is down? or well i can´t login  :Big Grin:  stuck att connected... fun fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jagannath

Hello i first of all wanted to say realy good job on the fast update, works like a charm for me..only minor problem i have is, that i dont seem able to get it to filter out herbs..i want to drop herbing the cinderbloom since most of them are camped by mobs in twilight highlands and only got for Jasmine..dont seem able to get it to work, even when i filter it out..any idea what that problem can be?

----------


## sparky420

Thanks for the Quick update. I'm having one small problem that is really just an annoyance. my bot keeps going after nodes that are labeled as blacklisted.

----------


## neon1988

> Just downloaded the new version, but what then? MEEP meep meep WOW europe is down? or well i can´t login  stuck att connected... fun fun


 yes I have the update works on my laptop so it goes on the PC but not with the old versions all worked beautifully .....

----------


## zecx

Been trying to get the newest version to work, for some reason it wont even let me pick a character to attach to. Any suggestions?

----------


## neon1988

I can do what I want it simply does not work

----------


## Turr0

I had it crash on me a few times while load but was flying during those. I retried after landing and dismounting and had no problems.

----------


## zecx

Hmmm, tried switching Comp mode to something different, only thing Im getting now is "Unable to connect to MMOLazy server !"

----------


## nicedaytoday

prob a noob question i know but how do i download the latest update?
{sorry i'm... well.... a little retarded i know}

----------


## Hod928

Im having a problem were all my bot does is Mount and Flys straight up about 20 yards and stops. If you hold down the 2 mouse keys the bot will fly and do all its stuff like it should. But as soon as you elt go the bot stops. Ive try to redownload with no luck. I cant figure it out ><

----------


## Schneeelnor

Thank you you are the best! Thanks for Update  :Wink:

----------


## ahf620

> prob a noob question i know but how do i download the latest update?
> {sorry i'm... well.... a little retarded i know}


Go to the first page of the thread, scroll to the end of the first post =)

----------


## thrylas

Well im with the other guys on here, a node skip for pchar or even mobile proximaty would be nice, i would love to skip nodes that have a player or mobile within say 15 yrds of the node, this would ensure that your not "Node stealing" and would also help out on just avoiding being in combat with the new mobiles that bliz has placed in uldum, which i think that they placed purposely to slow down mining and help deture bots, as before patch i have never, and i mean never had to fight a mobile to get a node in uldum, now it occurs once every 3-4 nodes or so.

----------


## Jagannath

Any of you exspirienced any problems with the specific item tab?i put Twilight Jasmine in there, but it keep gathering cinderbloom..i checked coding and profiles through and it say that ti is enabled, but continues to pick up the cinderblooms..it slows my farming down rapidly, since those herbs are camped by mobs

----------


## Saorisa

JUJU... ur an absolute STAR!!! Just downloaded the update and yet to try it but so many thanks for spending so much of your time to help out lazy shites like us here! Really looking forward to gathering again without RSI on my arthritic hands  :Wink:  lol

Cheers again! So very greatly appreciated!

----------


## topgun035

Thanks so much for this bot JuJu, im so glad you updated it quickly and its working perfectly for me  :Smile:  I also bought WHack to use with sgather and i was wondering if there was any way to keep your character from going above ground once it's underground? For example if there is a node on a hillside the bot sometimes goes partially above ground to gather it. Is there any way to turn the terrain collison on once your underground so you never come up and get seen? The profile i have right now is pretty good but i would like it to be completely underground. Once again, thanks so much for the bots JuJu  :Smile:

----------


## gdrda

Hi mates. im having this error. can anyone help me ? please..

DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00B00000

----------


## huizederoo

Getting the same error after a few nodes that went alright.
Then the wow error frame pops up and wow will be closed after that error.

Problem keeps persistent, tried it a few times now, still same issues..

Running Windows 7 x32 with full admin privleges.

----------


## OrphanedMug

Thanks for the update, working fine for me, Loaded wow as admin, logged in then loaded bot as admin and not had a single error  :Big Grin:  yet ! :P

----------


## ahf620

As for the problem with attaching, just make sure you're not flying when you attach SGather to WoW and you should be fine.

----------


## puddles05131989

Hey everyone, I know that you guys want the free SGather, BUT if you were to buy Shadow-Bot, it can gather, and has combat system built in that is totally automated, so you wouldn't have that problem with the mobs. Just letting everyone know!  :Smile:

----------


## Cloud13

If you are having problems with finding a WoW to attach to, make sure you have updated the mywow.dll file manually. Extracting the folder to the same location will not update it

----------


## Estima

Just want to know.
Is this as safe as it is in 4.0.3a?

----------


## madturk

> I love this program so much, i been using it for a month now, botting on 4 laptops 4 diff accounts, make about 60k a night botting, made 1500k in the time using this bot in 1 little less than a month, and i now have a buyer who buys all my gold for 1.20 USD made $1,800.00 USD from this bot, and you better bet your ass i am be donating to juju 
> 
> Love ya juju


Be aware of this guy cavalierz24. I asked him for a gold buyer. he recommended it someone msn named manic man. I gave him 120k then he logged off and never send the money.

----------


## faithburns

I just downloaded it and it doesn't work. As soon as I tie it to my character it crashes wow.

----------


## whyregister

Faith i had the same problem when i tried it today. right click and run as Admin on your computer. That worked for me

----------


## RaZz0r

i keep getting this error
[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :
[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue
[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00310000
and i dont know why can some one help me please

----------


## dretheking

this is rly rly amazing program i used it for a while now .. but after last patch it wont work ?
i start everything normaly . as admin etc but when i press "attach" button - warning pops out saying "invalid build number ! " im sry if i missed chapter on forum or if im posting this on the wrong place but i rly need help about this problem ?
Thx and sry about bad eng :P 

reg Dre

----------


## Cavalierz24

Yeah it wont run for me no matter what i do

----------


## thrylas

try getting the latest update on the front page. that usually helps.

----------


## woodgun

Is there any way to turn off the bots responce to combat, I just use no mount for bird form but it messes up when attacked

----------


## thrylas

mabey use its combat sequence to cast flight form? not sure if that would work i dont play a druid.

----------


## pdub101

This is how I fixed my crash on "Attach" - First off my system is a high end gaming system with 12gb triple core dominator ram on Windows 7 64bit. I turned off my swap file so I am running everything completely in memory. First I created a "Gather" folder on my desktop, extract everything to it. So the only thing displayed is MyWoW.dll, Sgather.exe, and Profiles which I copied from my previous version. I gather on two different toons, one for herb, one for mining. I created two more folders in the Gather folder named "HerbSet" and "MineSet". Now log into wow, attach to your herb add the combat in with the mount ect. Close the bot. This creates a "Settings.XML" file that includes all of the combat settings, cut and paste that into "HerbSet". Now do the same for your Miner, cut paste into "MineSet". I noticed that if I have the "Settings.XML" from my Miner in the folder when my herbalist logs in it crashes and vise versa. So all in all, if it is crashing on you, first move the "Settings.XML" from that folder to somewhere else. Also make sure you are running both WoW and Sgather as administrator. Hope this works for everyone else. As always a great bot and great community surrounding a great programmer.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> This is how I fixed my crash on "Attach" - First off my system is a high end gaming system with 12gb triple core dominator ram on Windows 7 64bit. I turned off my swap file so I am running everything completely in memory. First I created a "Gather" folder on my desktop, extract everything to it. So the only thing displayed is MyWoW.dll, Sgather.exe, and Profiles which I copied from my previous version. I gather on two different toons, one for herb, one for mining. I created two more folders in the Gather folder named "HerbSet" and "MineSet". Now log into wow, attach to your herb add the combat in with the mount ect. Close the bot. This creates a "Settings.XML" file that includes all of the combat settings, cut and paste that into "HerbSet". Now do the same for your Miner, cut paste into "MineSet". I noticed that if I have the "Settings.XML" from my Miner in the folder when my herbalist logs in it crashes and vise versa. So all in all, if it is crashing on you, first move the "Settings.XML" from that folder to somewhere else. Also make sure you are running both WoW and Sgather as administrator. Hope this works for everyone else. As always a great bot and great community surrounding a great programmer.


Zomg fear the wall of text. I dont know why you had to jump thru hoops like that lol. Im running on a likewise setup and I just restarted WoW after it crashed the first attempt and now its running fine.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

I posted this earlier but not sure if you caught it JuJu what with all the leecher spam on the update so imma repost it just for good measure.

First let me say Bravo on this bot JuJu! This is truly an outstanding program you've created. I make more gold than I know what to do with.

I know that this is 1 of your free products and it's truly amazing but I was just curious if you have any plans or intentions on introducing a more advanced combat engine with buff/debuff detection and reaction etc.

I can totally understand if there are no intentions as of now to introduce such an update as this is your free bot and I'm completely greatful for what you've given us.

Thanks

----------


## Badien

I just want to say thank you to JuJu for keeping this ez and free. Two Thumbs Up! Cant ask for much more than a program that works and is efficient. Thanks Again and keep up the good work!

----------


## rumpe

> this is rly rly amazing program i used it for a while now .. but after last patch it wont work ?
> i start everything normaly . as admin etc but when i press "attach" button - warning pops out saying "invalid build number ! " im sry if i missed chapter on forum or if im posting this on the wrong place but i rly need help about this problem ?
> Thx and sry about bad eng :P 
> 
> reg Dre


look at the first Post :b Page 1.

----------


## depyded

> This is how I fixed my crash on "Attach" - First off my system is a high end gaming system with 12gb triple core dominator ram on Windows 7 64bit. I turned off my swap file so I am running everything completely in memory. First I created a "Gather" folder on my desktop, extract everything to it. So the only thing displayed is MyWoW.dll, Sgather.exe, and Profiles which I copied from my previous version. I gather on two different toons, one for herb, one for mining. I created two more folders in the Gather folder named "HerbSet" and "MineSet". Now log into wow, attach to your herb add the combat in with the mount ect. Close the bot. This creates a "Settings.XML" file that includes all of the combat settings, cut and paste that into "HerbSet". Now do the same for your Miner, cut paste into "MineSet". I noticed that if I have the "Settings.XML" from my Miner in the folder when my herbalist logs in it crashes and vise versa. So all in all, if it is crashing on you, first move the "Settings.XML" from that folder to somewhere else. Also make sure you are running both WoW and Sgather as administrator. Hope this works for everyone else. As always a great bot and great community surrounding a great programmer.


I got a shit computer i bot on and it crashed the first time, restarted wow and then atached it againt .. worked ^^ .. so u might have to restart wow if ur already in it .. then log in atach it to ur char and voila :> btw did they change uldum mobs and terain abit or is it just me ?not noticing what was b4 patch

----------


## ihacknewbies

Having issue, I got the update but the new update is making it use an insane amount of my computer.. nearly double WoW... any tips or fixes to not make it use so much? It's using about 10x as much as the previous one..

----------


## Waynuzzo

The bot is running fine since the update (thanks, really!  :Big Grin:  )... but something's wrong, code-wise.

It uses a shitload of memory, and it's basically impossible to run 2 bots at once like I used to.

Anyone else?

----------


## bengan14

[/COLOR]I posted this earlier but not sure if you caught it JuJu what with all the leecher spam on the update so imma repost it just for good measure.
[/QUOTE]

God damn it, stop blaming the leechers all the time, most spammed post here is from "New Members" not leechers like me. also "Donator" spam with loads of crap.

----------


## MathKasso

Hi,
First thank you for all your work.

But I got a little problem : I see on the combat list that I can use the skinning comp, but it there a way to make it work? Because first I didn't find the way to loot corpse, and then when I try to skin it seems that the bot doesen't find the corpse.

Have a nice day!

----------


## oliverbus

Hey guys.

First i want to thank JUJU for the great job. 2nd i know ive seen a script about using druid flightform and ignore combat on this thread ( if im not wrong ).
Since there are more then 120 posts and i cant find it when i need it ofc.

So the question is, anyone that can post the script to bot in flightform and ignore combat? Or another way to make this work.

thanks

----------


## BenOwns

update is working perfectly fine for me.

Thank you JuJu  :Smile:

----------


## buzziman

yea works super super nice work

+rep

----------


## salor

he was hanging on a cobolt ore vein and i get the followe error:

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: De verzameling is gewijzigd. Mogelijk wordt de inventarisatiebewerking niet uitgevoerd.

by System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

by MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

by MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.(Object )

hope you can use the debugg mess...  :Smile:

----------


## siinke

works! thank you +rep

----------


## Budskah

Ty for update! <3

----------


## LeetHaxor

Mini-patch just now broke it  :Frown: .

----------


## cjb89

server restart 9:30 am EST 2/11/11, after the restart sgather no longer can attach to my characters. It seems they changed the offsets again, anybody else having this issue?

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Same issue just let juju update it and all will be well

----------


## vaeevictiss

yea same. damn, finally got it workin yesterday and broken again. as are SB, whack (and lazy). So im sure hes going to work on SB and Whack first again.

----------


## monevedaf

Im a new user to Sgather, about 2 weeks. And i have to say these patches from Blizzard are so annoying breaking Sgather all the time. Thats not a stab at you Juju, its an awesome product. I like it so much so ill be getting a lifetime subscription to Whack to show my support. But its a huge FU to blizzard.

----------


## Xephios

Did Blizz really just do that? Far out..

----------


## monevedaf

Most annoying part is its usually to fix some bug ive never heard of or fix an issue that doesnt affect me in the slightest. Unless the bug is affecting herbs or mines then i dont really give a shit. And if it is affecting herbs or mines then i bet the patch is to fix a too fast respawn rate. Which id bet is what that patch just did, no fast respawn of whiptail in uldum. Thats just a guess and i could be wrong, but it wouldnt surprise me. Blizzard patches everything thats fun or beneficial to players.

----------


## thrylas

Nothing about the herbs in hotfixes yet  :Smile:  still some fast spawns out there! go get em!

Here is the link to see what was fixed:
Patch 4.0.6 Hotfixes and 4.0.6a Changes - Feb. 11 - World of Warcraft
And no its not a ploy to get your account, you dont have to log in to read it so its a safe link people :P


Juju you got an eta on getting 4.0.6A done for this or did it break whack and SB aswell?

----------


## vaeevictiss

I tried out whack and it crashed my game so I can only imagine SB is broke as well

----------


## thrylas

Oh well so we got the bot back for a day before blizz broke it lol. i got 1-525 herbing done in that time tho and 1-500 inscription aswell. (droped my previous 2 525 profs to take these 2 - its only an alt)

----------


## Chumps

Dam you Blizz! At least I got a good night's worth of farming done, at least 3 bag fulls, while I was sleeping so I can't complain too much. Thanks for the awesomeness JuJu!

----------


## cjb89

I'm considering buying the shadow bot just because I want less downtime when patches are released, the Sgather works flawlessly for me except for when server patches are released. Is there like a 24 or 48 hour update guarantee with the shadowbot? If so please let me know and I will sign up today.

----------


## Mc-fly

don't flame JuJu if you get error or DC's for now, Blizzard pushed a little new Patch. Need some Memory updating, so wait for the new Version.

----------


## gloubix

Hi ! 

I have a problem : the bot doesn't recognize all my mounts... i have no flying mounts in the list...


How to fix this ?

----------


## thrylas

Dont be in full screen

----------


## gloubix

I'm not in full screen :S

----------


## Jiniys

in vajhir my sbot gather only ore, but herb he ignore, wtf?

----------


## thrylas

well how bout complaining on shadowbot forums not sgather? just cause the same guy rites them dont mean you can spam all his threads.

----------


## Gadella

Hey.
I often get disconnected and I get an error with something like:

"RePop:#311 (or something)
something something"

- Anybody who can help? /:

----------


## monevedaf

> well how bout complaining on shadowbot forums not sgather? just cause the same guy rites them dont mean you can spam all his threads.


Sgather, Shadowbot and Whack have all been mentioned in this thread countless times. Juju himself has been giving updates about all 3 of his applications in THIS THREAD.

If you want to put your post count up then try doing it without being a douchebag next time?

----------


## thrylas

Take some of your own advice mate - yes the others are mentioned but usually only in reference or relevance to sgather, that was a straight complaint about SB. Anyway, what i came on here for was to see if Juju had released any information about ETA's on any of the 3 bots, however i dont seem to be able to find anything on them as of yet  :Frown: .

----------


## vaeevictiss

go to mmolazy and check out the forums. he already posted there he knows about it and is working on em. Just couldnt have been a worse week for patches. me and an inscription guildie have been making darkmoon trinkets to sell next week when the faire is gone, now i cant get him a shit ton of herbs. Again, not JuJus fault...just bad patch timing.

----------


## Starphall

Heem....still can't attach to my wow caractere, is that what you mean by 'unstable' anyone able to fix it, or just have to wait ?..i downloaded the latest version

----------


## cjb89

It hasn't been updated yet

----------


## Gatx

was working great last night, got about 18 whiptail stacks and 320 volatile life in 2 hours.

----------


## Sephiroth

I have been having problems with all the new bots on my comp... running as admin and what not, but it doesnt recognize that i have a wow up and running or it says it doesnt recognize my build. Any ideas?

----------


## Gadella

> It hasn't been updated yet


Yes it have, and mine works.

----------


## vaeevictiss

/facepalm.

----------


## bengan14

> Yes it have, and mine works.


If you read the posts here you can se that in some regions blizzard released a quick patch even today, and that made the bot not work for those, the rest should get the patch soon so dont be so cocky.

----------


## Cloud13

according the mmolazy forums, there will be no update until the patch is on EU as well.

----------


## pokesmot138

> was working great last night, got about 18 whiptail stacks and 320 volatile life in 2 hours.


damn thats alot for 2 hours of course whiptails spawn has been crazy as of late.

----------


## Xephios

Well at least in that one day of the bot being active I got over my bags filled with elementium / volatiles and pyrite over two times! Hopefully a new update is released soon  :Smile:

----------


## xago

Bot doesnt work again? Just updated with a small patch apparently and it doesnt work now unlike this morning.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

No it isnt working since the mini-patch thing a few hours ago, im sure juju will update asap =D

----------


## thrylas

> according the mmolazy forums, there will be no update until the patch is on EU as well.


I read the lazy forums and i seen no such comment by anyone there. juju will likely give us an update here soon, hopefully.

----------


## Budskah

Hehe well I've had mine running since the restart last night haven't got a new patch as of yet... Working fine for me but a friend that logged on cannot get it to work so i dunno...

----------


## thrylas

> Do't know if anyone tried this, but i just downloaded the zip file again, and unzipped it to a new directory and i'm happyli herbing around 
> No errors for 17 nodes.


are you US or EU? and did you get the hotfix today?

Edit: 
I tried it just cause it only took 3 seconds to try, and i call bullshit on your hapilly herbing 17 nodes lol, chances are you just didnt get the hotfix yet.

Edit 2: 
Still no updates from Juju, cant find any information anywhere about eta's and it seems that all 3 bots are down, yet i have noticed on my server that there are alot of bots up and running atm.


Edit 3:

Wow i really expected a post from Juju today, yet there hasnt been many at all, and almost noone logged in on this thread which is weired.

----------


## Crysto

> are you US or EU? and did you get the hotfix today?
> 
> Edit: 
> I tried it just cause it only took 3 seconds to try, and i call bullshit on your hapilly herbing 17 nodes lol, chances are you just didnt get the hotfix yet.
> 
> Edit 2: 
> Still no updates from Juju, cant find any information anywhere about eta's and it seems that all 3 bots are down, yet i have noticed on my server that there are alot of bots up and running atm.
> 
> 
> ...


Lay off the meth man.

----------


## DK1989

Yea I don't see how people are using this right now unless they did not update WoW, damn blizzard and their ninja patches lol JuJu will get to it when he can, he might just have a life outside making WoW bots.

----------


## uhrzeiger

shit bot doens´t work since i updatet wow 4:25 pm

----------


## bu11dog

> Edit 2: 
> Still no updates from Juju, cant find any information anywhere about eta's and it seems that all 3 bots are down, yet i have noticed on my server that there are alot of bots up and running atm.


The people that are still botting either are using different bots or in the case of budskah havent logged out to download the newest patch yet.

----------


## neoolin

was some kind of patch atm on eu servers : bot doesnt work anymore ;/

----------


## thrylas

> The people that are still botting either are using different bots or in the case of budskah havent logged out to download the newest patch yet.


Yes i assumed they were using diff bots i was just saying that other bots have been updated and i still have yet to see any word on here or lazy forums as to whether or not they are even working on it, and yes iknow this is a free program, i was just kinda wondering what Juju was up to cause usually you see him post when this kind of thing happens.

As for the not logging out, wasnt there a server restart when patch hit, that was my understanding, if they change the build number they have to restart, for the simple fact the server will not recognize 2 different client builds, this i know from my experience in coding an emulation.


Edit: anyone know of a bot that is working with the new hotfixes? preferably a free one cause i dont wanna pay for a bot that im not gonna use after sgather is updated.

----------


## RockerUK

New patch on Eu server...so...bot don't work

----------


## thrylas

> New patch on Eu server...so...bot don't work


Yeah same thing with U.S this morning - the good news is now that it hit EU it will likely be fixed pronto - how long ago did the patch hit EU? its been like 15 hours since it hit U.S.

----------


## matimati

> Yeah same thing with U.S this morning - the good news is now that it hit EU it will likely be fixed pronto - how long ago did the patch hit EU? its been like 15 hours since it hit U.S.


About 30 min ago

----------


## thrylas

Thanks mate +rep for the quick and helpful response  :Smile:

----------


## Kasimir

> shit bot doens´t work since i updatet wow 4:25 pm


It's a better bot then your spelling. Give Juju time, it hasn't even been a day yet. I'm sure you can cope a few hours without the need of a bot. Perhaps you could fill in that time with some legit play time or actually do something else. Like perhaps make a bot yourself.

----------


## Crysto

> It's a better bot then your spelling. Give Juju time, it hasn't even been a day yet. I'm sure you can cope a few hours without the need of a bot. Perhaps you could fill in that time with some legit play time or actually do something else. Like perhaps make a bot yourself.


I choose to watch copious amounts of smut while I wait.

----------


## bu11dog

> As for the not logging out, wasnt there a server restart when patch hit, that was my understanding, if they change the build number they have to restart, for the simple fact the server will not recognize 2 different client builds, this i know from my experience in coding an emulation.


well im not too sure about your server but ours was restarted last night with the hotfixes and they implemented the patch this morning with out the need for a server restart

----------


## crazyassbiker

im a new user to sgather was wondering from others past experience with patches taking the bot down about how long does it take for juju to fix this? just wondering :P

----------


## Flatline00x

This bot is excellent well worth the wait for the update. Thanks much Juju Ill be donating asap.

----------


## Inphinity

lolz i cant has working bot

----------


## ihacknewbies

> It's a better bot then your spelling.



It's a better bot than your grammar.

----------


## xMythx

> im a new user to sgather was wondering from others past experience with patches taking the bot down about how long does it take for juju to fix this? just wondering :P


Typically, after each patch, the code needs to be changed to correct the offsets of which it uses to read the memory correctly. As JuJu has mentioned, he has been also adjusting code in his class(s), And he has also made it clear Shadow-Bot and wHack are first priority fixes. So, i would assume that AFTER those two programs are fixed and running he then will possibly start work on sGather's update. Until then waiting patiently would be the best option. Last patch he fixed it in about 36 hours (give or take), so perhaps around there or longer for a predicted updated release. IMO

----------


## Kasimir

> It's a better bot than your grammar.


It definitely is a better bot than my grammar. English was never my strong point. I just dislike people who say something is shit that someone else is doing for them for free when they couldn't do it themselves. So you know, I'm not at all offended by your comment because I put an 'e' instead of an 'a', 'cause in all honesty my grammar could still be pretty good with what your comparing it with. I spose that means my quoted statement has that same flaw, but that wasn't the point of it.

----------


## soothing

umm btw may I ask you one question? did you fix it now? because I'm trying to use it but it's attach is not working..thnx

----------


## Exade

> umm btw may I ask you one question? did you fix it now? because I'm trying to use it but it's attach is not working..thnx


How hard is it to read the last page of posts?

----------


## w1ndmag3

> umm btw may I ask you one question? did you fix it now? because I'm trying to use it but it's attach is not working..thnx


A'ight man I'm new to this Forum and this Bot, But Juju Updated pretty quick with the patch in Tuesday, so give it some time, and he will have it up and running smoothly. We are just unlucky with a content patch and minor update patch coming so closely together is all. Give the man some credit for giving us all an awesome *FREE* Bot that runs so well.

----------


## invisiblend

this thread is like a giant collection of retards. wish we could send out some bright bright light which melted their retarded faces. 

anyway, don't listen to them juju, you're doing excellent work and based on the brilliance of sgather i'll be considering buying your other products.

----------


## purepoison91

i am sure juju will update it he is probs sleeping catching up on what he has just did

----------


## Elvenreaper

> IQ TEST needed to read this forum if you are reading this you failed it. xD /owned


You are the only contributing to the ruination of this thread, you retard.

tee hee. /owned :3

The irony is stifling.

----------


## Flowerpwr

> anyway, don't listen to them juju, you're doing excellent work and based on the brilliance of sgather i'll be considering buying your other products.


^ This right here, probably gonna buy shadow-bot within the week to be honest

Damn kids need to stop QQing about not being able to be 100% lazy for a day

----------


## Razkaz

I don't wanna complain on the bot, but Sgather has ruined economy on all servers.
When it was down prices raised by like 100%.
Free bots is making world of warcraft a bad game.
Would be awsome if blizz blocked all free ones 24/7.

----------


## bengan14

Well Juju is from france isn't he? then it is 9,30am there now and it is sunday so he maght even be at sleep after yesterdays parties.
Also expect that he will fix the other bots first.

Also EU got hit with the new patch 6am paris time this morning. so in EU it has only been 3hrs 30 mins from when the bot failed.

----------


## Gatx

> I don't wanna complain on the bot, but Sgather has ruined economy on all servers.
> When it was down prices raised by like 100%.
> Free bots is making world of warcraft a bad game.
> Would be awsome if blizz blocked all free ones 24/7.


Since you didnt list witch mats these were, there could be many reasons for this not just because of botters. Such as that a new patch was released.

----------


## seafunk

> Well Juju is from france isn't he? then it is 9,30am there now and it is sunday so he maght even be at sleep after yesterdays parties.
> Also expect that he will fix the other bots first.
> 
> Also EU got hit with the new patch 6am paris time this morning. so in EU it has only been 3hrs 30 mins from when the bot failed.


It's saturday... ;P

----------


## bengan14

> It's saturday... ;P


You sir... are right, my mind was somewhere else. Still party friday?

----------


## theoryaction

> I don't wanna complain on the bot, but Sgather has ruined economy on all servers.
> When it was down prices raised by like 100%.
> Free bots is making world of warcraft a bad game.
> Would be awsome if blizz blocked all free ones 24/7.


Volatile Life went up in price because of the Alchemy changes. Elementium and Obsidium Ore went up because of JC changes. The price increases had nothing to do with bots being down. However, yes - free bots do affect the prices of raw materials overall. That isn't necessarily a bad thing, though. These changes definitely don't make WoW a bad game.

----------


## Valmere

> I don't wanna complain on the bot, but Sgather has ruined economy on all servers.
> When it was down prices raised by like 100%.
> Free bots is making world of warcraft a bad game.
> Would be awsome if blizz blocked all free ones 24/7.


 Why the hell are you a member of this website?

----------


## miaoulis

The attach phase is not working at all xD and LOL i have like 144k gold just for selling shit if bot wasnt free i propably will be poor as hell :Smile:

----------


## Valmere

The bot isn't working because it was updated to work with the first 4.0.6 patch that blizzard put out(13596). Thanks to their minor patch that they pushed yesterday WoW's current version is 13623. As its been stated in THE PAST 20 PAGES OF THIS THREAD, JuJu will post a link to an updated build AFTER he updates his pay-to-use hacks and AFTER he makes sure the updates to SGather work as intended.

----------


## neoolin

Any ETA about this ?

----------


## Xephios

> Any ETA about this ?


JuJuBoSc wont update SGather untill he has updated WHack and Shadow-Bot for his paying customers. Probably wont be too long. Untill then I'm back to using LazyBot (Unfortunately).

----------


## wukoje

since both shadow-bot and whack are not done I doubt its gona be soon. Any eta for shadow-bot juju?

----------


## Xephios

> since both shadow-bot and whack are not done I doubt its gona be soon. Any eta for shadow-bot juju?


JuJuBoSc just released the update for WHack. SGather can't be too far away!

----------


## wukoje

I would't say so the updater says that they are still 596.1

----------


## Xephios

> I would't say so the updater says that they are still 596.1


I suggest you read the WHack thread, JuJuBoSc recently posted in it, around 30 minutes.

----------


## emresoylu

camping here for the update :Smile:

----------


## thrylas

> camping here for the update


Me too! Patiently waiting for my herbs! lolz

----------


## tiesmik

been here all day waiting :P

----------


## kev1br4

> camping here for the update


me too buddy... me too..

----------


## wukoje

> JuJuBoSc just released the update for WHack. SGather can't be too far away!


got both shadow-bot and wHack so belive me he diden't

----------


## thrylas

> got both shadow-bot and wHack so belive me he diden't


Well run the updater mate cause Juju posted in Whack forums an hour ago that its updated.

----------


## wukoje

ye I saw it but I'm still updating to the 13596. :/

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

I'm glad to inform you that both shadow-bot and wHack been updated so now it's sgather turn  :Smile:

----------


## johnnyhunt

what are the chances of being banned with this bot?
has anyone been banned yet

----------


## wukoje

there is a rule in statistics that says : " when you don't know what the chances are, then its 50/50 " I guess 50/50 is gona be my answer.

----------


## neoolin

wtb ETA ;((

----------


## tiesmik

> what are the chances of being banned with this bot?
> has anyone been banned yet


 I have personally been reported couple of times since this bot came couple of times. Still not banned.

I'm getting kind of impatient with the update  :Frown:  hope it comes soon!

----------


## thrylas

> I have personally been reported couple of times since this bot came couple of times. Still not banned.
> 
> I'm getting kind of impatient with the update  hope it comes soon!


Yeah but just cause people whisper you and say they are reporting you doesnt mean they actually are, i will watch my bot going and whisper other bots that node steal me that i reported them just to see if the botter is paying attention lol. i never actually do report them lol.

----------


## Williamggs

Is this bot better than Gatherbuddy by Bossland? Cause i bought WHack and the hack is amazing, so by assuming Whack and SGather are made by both dude i bet its pretty good. By the way Whack is up and running like a charm as of right now  :Smile:

----------


## tiesmik

> Yeah but just cause people whisper you and say they are reporting you doesnt mean they actually are, i will watch my bot going and whisper other bots that node steal me that i reported them just to see if the botter is paying attention lol. i never actually do report them lol.


the guy who reported me was a friend of my brother who just does not like me at all. I was provided with a screenshot of the open ticket. Even thought, it is still possible that he removed the ticket afterwards, but I have one time removed my gm support request (ingame) and after 4 hours GM still came talking to me so the tickets should never be removed from the database.

----------


## impunity

> I have personally been reported couple of times since this bot came couple of times. Still not banned.
> 
> I'm getting kind of impatient with the update  hope it comes soon!


/CurbStomp

I'm sure JUJU really cares that your getting impatient waiting for an update to a plugin that you don't pay a cent for....

Let me get out my violin for you.

----------


## thrylas

Based on Juju's passed releasing i would approximate about 4-5 more hours before sgather is released, provided that he doesnt run into any troubles in testing.

----------


## K1boRG

Dont panic, Juju is working really hard to get this thing to work again, dont be a d*cks, since this bot is free - you soudln't whine about that!

----------


## thrylas

im not whining im just anxious to try out some new lines i was thinking about and tried free hand last night, they work great for that so the bot should make me some $$ on those lines  :Smile: , plus i gotta farm out a few geodes to prove to an idiot on my server that they arent rare and worth the 12k he's trying to get for them lol.

----------


## hunnotu

Anyone with great knowledge of this bot, please pm me. Im thinking about to start botting

Edit: *140 viewing this post but no one cba to pm me*

----------


## Arthasman

> Anyone with great knowledge of this bot, please pm me. Im thinking about to start botting
> 
> Edit: *140 viewing this post but no one cba to pm me*



Dont be a french shower! The bot is simple and explains itself... the one thats online now doesnt work so dont bother with that. Just try it yourself. Wait for the bot, get a good profile and give it a go...

----------


## Gihil

> im not whining im just anxious to try out some new lines i was thinking about and tried free hand last night, they work great for that so the bot should make me some $$ on those lines , plus i gotta farm out a few geodes to prove to an idiot on my server that they arent rare and worth the 12k he's trying to get for them lol.


They are rare. They stealthfixed the droprate a week after cata. I got one the first week of cata after like manually mining 400 nodes, I have mined over 9000 (no jk i think 13k) nodes since then, no drop  :Smile:

----------


## thrylas

this week alone i have gotten and sold 14 of them. and this was a bad week cause i have been herbing while the bot has been up and as you can tell, it hasnt been up much this week. i just find they drop more in certain places from certain nodes, and these nodes happen to be in the profile i made, cant imagine why..... lol.

----------


## Colster

I'm not even using this bot, but reading all the leechers posts moaning about the bot not working, makes me really sick. You don't even have to pay for it, so be at least a bit patient and give JuJu some time. If I would be Juju I would move this bot to contrib section after reading all these posts  :Wink:  So stop asking for a eta "it's done when it's done".

----------


## Gadella

> I'm not even using this bot, but reading all the leechers posts moaning about the bot not working, makes me really sick. You don't even have to pay for it, so be at least a bit patient and give JuJu some time. If I would be Juju I would move this bot to contrib section after reading all these posts  So stop asking for a eta "it's done when it's done".


Of course you would, you're a contributor :P

Anywho, really looking forward to the new update :^)
GJ man, and thanks a lot for the bot.

----------


## gealegast000

Yea Thanks JuJu,

I almost never use it but sometimes im just a bit lazy ^^, thanks for this Free Bot and I hope it will be up really soon again  :Smile: !

GL on it mate, once again thanks.

----------


## Syltex

lol "Currently 117 users viewing this page: 32members and 85 guests"

----------


## Sw2rT1

I think the update will be tomorrow 
But then again. Everything can be

----------


## RaZz0r

JuJu i love your bot m8 i really hope that you will update this one to day if you get the time for it

----------


## cracker991

Deerp new hotpatch made it stop workin again :<<<

----------


## brunape

This is by far the best gatheringbot I have ever tried.

It's a shame the hotfix ruins it.

Where do I donate?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fanoufano

Juju you are just a mentor.
Since this morning, a hotpatch make many troubles.
Unfortunotly that was impossible to attach it.... Maybe the cursor... Do you have a idea?

----------


## bengan14

> Deerp new hotpatch made it stop workin again :<<<


Are you joking??? Are you sure or just trolling us?

----------


## impunity

> Juju you are just a mentor.
> Since this morning, a hotpatch make many troubles.
> Unfortunotly that was impossible to attach it.... Maybe the cursor... Do you have a idea?


****ing simple people.

----------


## Arcanejunk

welcome to Amulti thread 2.0

----------


## buzziman

becomming a more and more fun thread thou :Smile:

----------


## crazyassbiker

apparently shadowbot and whack is up to date so next is sgather! :] cant wait thanks alot juju going to be purchasing shadowbot next pay check :] keep it up man the hard work pays off :P

----------


## Vedhoc

Could you make a payable version with chatting, relogging and something like that?  :Smile:  10-30€ or something...

----------


## Sw2rT1

you mean re-log when dc?

----------


## Vedhoc

> you mean re-log when dc?


yep, that's what i mean

----------


## xMythx

> Could you make a payable version with chatting, relogging and something like that?  10-30€ or something...


that would be awesome.. a paid version with a lot more functionality.

----------


## DeathByDawn

JuJu, did you get my PM?

I want a pay version of Sgather..NOW.

----------


## Gihil

> JuJu, did you get my PM?
> 
> I want a pay version of Sgather..NOW.


How old are u? I'm guessing 13.

----------


## Sw2rT1

I would punish those arrogant young men

----------


## thrylas

Oh well almost midnight on a saturday for juju so i guess we wait till tmrw for update, using lazybot in the meantime, and wow it makes me miss sgather so badly. :P

----------


## DeathByDawn

> How old are u? I'm guessing 13.


I rather pay for his kind services than leech like a begger like you.

----------


## BaboonX

> Oh well almost midnight on a saturday for juju so i guess we wait till tmrw for update, using lazybot in the meantime, and wow it makes me miss sgather so badly. :P


Why's that?

----------


## thrylas

> Why's that?


 why is that to which part? missing sgather? cause lazy bot is slower and less efficient then Sgather. 

Why wait till tmrw, like said its almost midnight his time so he is likely out for a bit then gonna want to catch up on some well deserved sleep after fixing SB and whack

----------


## tokimime

hey guys new user here i am having a bit of a bit of a hitch geting this thing to run i am getting a error invalid build number !
any one know how to fix this ?? or a link of some sort to a start up guide.

----------


## OrphanedMug

> hey guys new user here i am having a bit of a bit of a hitch geting this thing to run i am getting a error invalid build number !
> any one know how to fix this ?? or a link of some sort to a start up guide.


Bot is down untill JuJu gets around to updating, would help if you read any of the previous posts.

----------


## tokimime

yeah  :Frown:  lol i just went back to last page right after i made my post.

----------


## Starphall

i would like to buy shadowbot i just have a few question maybe some people overhere can answer me, the buy out option are, My-WoW-Bot 1 Month 1 Session (4.95€ per month, cancellable anytime)...what does mean ''1 session'' ? thx
...

----------


## DragonDrew

Only able to use 1 account at a time.

----------


## Starphall

so shadowbot is a simple leveling bot, im thinking about getting another account to get the triple exp bonus..can i make shadowbot run 2 caractere in the same grp without difficulty ?

----------


## dragonassasin

> i would like to buy shadowbot i just have a few question maybe some people overhere can answer me, the buy out option are, My-WoW-Bot 1 Month 1 Session (4.95€ per month, cancellable anytime)...what does mean ''1 session'' ? thx
> ...


Session generally means how many instances of the bot you can have running. If you are botting on your 1 account that is what its for. A professional botter on the other hand would need a license meant to accommodate more accounts at once. 

Anywho looking forward to trying Sgather once it has been patched, until then i shall wait patiently on my mountain of gold and and the mat suppliers that hold it up.

----------


## danbirk

does it work for 4.0.6a?

----------


## dep0n

> so shadowbot is a simple leveling bot, im thinking about getting another account to get the triple exp bonus..can i make shadowbot run 2 caractere in the same grp without difficulty ?



Shadowbot can also be used as a gatherer bot try searching a bit more into the forums there are additional plugins for shadowbot.The one u want is named gather or gathererGrt this plugin and u will be ok .

Salute

----------


## Shezza55

> does it work for 4.0.6a?


Are you ****ing serious?

----------


## Starphall

anybody have try shadowbot and sgather ? illd like to know wich one is better... as a gatherbot ? ty

----------


## csutcliff

I bought a shadow bot licence seeing as how Sgather is so good. Long and the short of it is there is very little support for it if you only speak English.

I never managed to get the grinding to work (it just kept running into the mobs and then the combat class would crash) and the gather plugin is so glitchy and limited. Lazybot is a better choice (and free) if you want undetected leveling/gathering and you don't speak French. Sgather is the most efficient gathering bot but it isn't passive.

----------


## Valmere

This thread should honestly be locked until JuJu puts out an update. There's way too many retards that ask the same question over and over without bothering to look at previous pages or even the post above them.

----------


## whyregister

> This thread should honestly be locked until JuJu puts out an update. There's way too many retards that ask the same question over and over without bothering to look at previous pages or even the post above them.


^^Agreed^^

----------


## BenOwns

hey juju 10$ to update this lol >.>

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I will update it asap  :Wink:

----------


## caleadown

he lives!!!

----------


## Duffy201

I would buy Sgather in a hearth beat if there was a ViP version / paid one  :Big Grin:

----------


## onesbronson

> I will update it asap


i will litteraly slurp your meaty **** if you can give an exact time

----------


## Cloud13

So jacked. Thanks Juju for all your hard work. Patiently awaiting update.

----------


## thrylas

> I will update it asap


Woot no more lazy bot! Juju is alive! love you. no homo.

----------


## koda1337

Hes the man cant whait for new release  :Smile:

----------


## iamcoolrofl

sorry to bug but, when do you think it will be updated? :3

----------


## Cloud13

> sorry to bug but, when do you think it will be updated? :3


ASAP, what more do you want.

----------


## iamcoolrofl

ASAP could mean anything from seconds to years

----------


## Valmere

> ASAP could mean anything from seconds to years


 dealwithit.jpg


and holy **** quit asking about an eta, he'll upload it when hes ready

----------


## gealegast000

rofl, can't believe it how unpatient people can be... Just wait >.> the master is working on it.

----------


## iamcoolrofl

> i will litteraly slurp your meaty **** if you can give an exact time



you said it sister

----------


## Cavalierz24

> i will litteraly slurp your meaty **** if you can give an exact time


Fag lol....

----------


## iamcoolrofl

> Fag lol....


you jelly?

----------


## jereminion

the bots not workin ne1 know when it will

----------


## Hogaboga

ohboyherewego.jpg

----------


## onesbronson

> Fag lol....


yeah no doubt it was a joke... your obviousley a dumbass

----------


## Sargath

> yeah no doubt it was a joke... your obviousley a dumbass


his obviously a dumbass?

Oh the irony..

----------


## Arria88

> I will update it asap


*For those of you that do no like to scroll up. Juju works on other bots before this free one. The free one is for the lazy to be lazier so keep calm and just wait.*

----------


## xMythx

Ok guys, seriously, knock the immature comments off. I doubt JuJu wants to come to a thread full of insults. I believe there is a section in the forum's for this kind of attitude, not to mention isn't this against the rules?

----------


## crazyassbiker

thanks once again for this free program, your the best! cant wait to see the update to make some new profiles :]

----------


## thrylas

> Ok guys, seriously, knock the immature comments off. I doubt JuJu wants to come to a thread full of insults. I believe there is a section in the forum's for this kind of attitude, not to mention isn't this against the rules?


Sure is! - i actually think the should allow threads to be locked to people under a certain amount of posts - other sites have done this and it works well for keeping topics on topic, i wont mention any of the sites here cause they are of a similar nature and i rather not advertise. (they lock theres to a 20 post min before you can talk in certain sections)

----------


## Goliterrax

Im amazed that this thread hasnt already been locked..lol. Only constructive post Ive seen the entire days is JuJu's.

----------


## bengan14

> Im amazed that this thread hasnt already been locked..lol. Only constructive post Ive seen the entire days is JuJu's.


The day just started. 7,30am... anyway... The bot is not working for me? can it be that i have by head up in my ass?

----------


## thrylas

> The day just started. 7,30am... anyway... The bot is not working for me? can it be that i have by head up in my ass?


Could be exactly that, considering you need to read more then the last page. JuJu gave an update 2-3 pages back stating that work is in progress and release is asap, hence bot dont work till he fixes it for the new hotfixes that came out yesturday. Bot will be back soon, have fun manually farming for now - Happy endeavors!

----------


## BenOwns

> I will update it asap


lol juju  :Wink: 

but for real. 15$$$ if you finish it before i go to bed in 5 hours lmao

----------


## uhrzeiger

good bot made me rich !
keep on good work! thank you for update soon!

----------


## bengan14

> Could be exactly that, considering you need to read more then the last page. JuJu gave an update 2-3 pages back stating that work is in progress and release is asap, hence bot dont work till he fixes it for the new hotfixes that came out yesturday. Bot will be back soon, have fun manually farming for now - Happy endeavors!



Irony... some people just don´t get it.

----------


## xxgraysonxx

> Sure is! - i actually think the should allow threads to be locked to people under a certain amount of posts - other sites have done this and it works well for keeping topics on topic, i wont mention any of the sites here cause they are of a similar nature and i rather not advertise. (they lock theres to a 20 post min before you can talk in certain sections)


that would be nice but then... like 20 posts is not hard to get in a forum... go to the general tab and just conversate..... or go to the computer help section(if ur a computer geek and can work on/build computers) and offer help there.....

idk personally im not gunna flame juju for not working/not releasing the bot because this bot is simply awesome BUT it does suck having to manually farm XD

----------


## leozeul

There are currently 79 users browsing this thread. (19 members and 60 guests) 10:00 in the morning ( paris time )..  :Big Grin:  brilliant

----------


## Mafta

F5 f5 f5 f5 f5!!!

----------


## caleadown

Juju the suspense is killing me. I can't sleep.

----------


## Fooblet

JuJu, love you man, keep up the great work!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LeetHaxor

I think I broke my F5 key  :Frown:

----------


## wukoje

Continue with Ctrl-R now

----------


## jackie1337

Great bot JuJu. Like u said so does it have some problem to attach. But sometimes it works for me atleast. Take your time =)

----------


## BenOwns

> I think I broke my F5 key


i think its like a G6  :Wink:  lol.
Sigh... i need the bot for my elementium haha

----------


## Cavalierz24

Ore Prices are almost double on my realm now lol

----------


## wukoje

I wonder what thet price is since on my realm they are still shit. They even went down :/

----------


## prion10

Why should the prices actually raise? 
Its just one bot that's actually broke, while gatherbuddy2 is working fine.
And another point is that its actually like 1% of all people farming that are using bots.

----------


## them000

> I wonder what thet price is since on my realm they are still shit. They even went down :/


Prices on my server (SD rus) also went down :/

----------


## wukoje

I don't agree with you prion... with all those free bots available its way more then 1%. I estimate its about 15%

----------


## gerstenmalz

73% of internet statistics are made up on the spot!

cant wait for update :/

----------


## Cavalierz24

When Sgather is working Elementium on my server sells 60g per stack, i just sold 40 stacks at 105g each, its been rising since this last patch. i think imma start saving all my ore, that i mine the previous day of restart days, in case a patch drops and sell my ore while Sgather is being Fixed

----------


## wukoje

lol here its 40g-60g maybe sometime it peaks 70g...What server is it?

----------


## Cavalierz24

> lol here its 40g-60g maybe sometime it peaks 70g...What server is it?


Korialstrasz: US

----------


## neoolin

price droped on my realm too , 40g elementium  :Smile:  not to say ...whiptail 70 g ;(

----------


## wukoje

was always easier making business in US  :Smile:  ...even in rl

----------


## Sw2rT1

45g elementium ore
80g whiptail
100g twilight jasmine

i need Sgather...

----------


## shamsei

SGather isn't working for me or a few of my friends, where you usually attach it to your character there is no character name and it just has '-' instead of my character name, i have used this for a long time and know how to use it. I think this is a bug.

----------


## neoolin

read last pages posts u nerd

----------


## holydevil33

> SGather isn't working for me or a few of my friends, where you usually attach it to your character there is no character name and it just has '-' instead of my character name, i have used this for a long time and know how to use it. I think this is a bug.


i really hope you are trollin

----------


## Nookius

my Sgather show me a "unable to connect mmolazy server" 
What's this?

----------


## neoolin

Azshara's Veil 300g stack on my server .lol

----------


## BenOwns

ok JuJu by the time i wake up!
UPDATE!!!
but no for real... ima quit spamming this now. this thread is full of junk and shit and i helped towards it kinda.

----------


## bengan14

My sgather works just fine, dont know about you all, just had to add a line of text before starting it..























They see me trolling, they hatin, patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty?

----------


## Reshgar

So how about you stop being and arogant *******, and tell us what to do, mr smartass?

----------


## Budskah

> My sgather works just fine, dont know about you all, just had to add a line of text before starting it..[/COLOR]



Please explain!?

----------


## holydevil33

> My sgather works just fine, dont know about you all, just had to add a line of text before starting it..



nice trollin'

----------


## buzziman

> Please explain!?


Lol you gotta be kidding me :Smile:

----------


## bengan14

Ok here is what you do... for real this works.

1. Start up world of warcraft.
2. Login to your account.
3. chose the farming character you want to use.
4. walk /portal to the area you want to farm in.
5. Mount up with your flying mount.
6. press space till you are in the air.
7. look at your map, if you have gatherer or any other addon that shows nodes/herbs this helps.
8. Pick the closest node on the map, if you dont have gatherer just fly to the closest area where you usually find nodes/herbs.
9. look for a yellow dot on the mini map.
10. land at the node.
11. right klick at the node.
12. wait for it to be done.
13. repeat.

Problem solved.

----------


## cerenity

When are you getting this bot to work again? it doesn't work for the latest patch..  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiesmik

> Ok here is what you do... for real this works.
> 
> 1. Start up world of warcraft.
> 2. Login to your account.
> 3. chose the farming character you want to use.
> 4. walk /portal to the area you want to farm in.
> 5. Mount up with your flying mount.
> 6. press space till you are in the air.
> 7. look at your map, if you have gatherer or any other addon that shows nodes/herbs this helps.
> ...


I repeated all the 13 steps but I did not receive any herbs...... lol

----------


## buzziman

> Ok here is what you do... for real this works.
> 
> 1. Start up world of warcraft.
> 2. Login to your account.
> 3. chose the farming character you want to use.
> 4. walk /portal to the area you want to farm in.
> 5. Mount up with your flying mount.
> 6. press space till you are in the air.
> 7. look at your map, if you have gatherer or any other addon that shows nodes/herbs this helps.
> ...



Haha best post all day :Smile:

----------


## Julmys

Sgather shouldn't be for free, that is for sure!

Juju its time to shine! make some money dont let everyone leech from you!

----------


## them000

> Ok here is what you do... for real this works.
> 
> 1. Start up world of warcraft.
> 2. Login to your account.
> 3. chose the farming character you want to use.
> 4. walk /portal to the area you want to farm in.
> 5. Mount up with your flying mount.
> 6. press space till you are in the air.
> 7. look at your map, if you have gatherer or any other addon that shows nodes/herbs this helps.
> ...


If you are so smart and genius, so what the f*** are you doing in this topic? oO

----------


## thrylas

> If you are so smart and genius, so what the f*** are you doing in this topic? oO


he cant be that smart he forgot the most crucial step, step #13 should be Loot. and all the relogging from repeating the first few steps must take him forever. gotta be a simpler way to do it than that.

----------


## Arthasman

his tactic is on auto loot!  :Smile:

----------


## dretheking

i did download latest version , uptade and things but i still get error saying "Invalid build number ! " 
it's been 3/4 days i cant useing my program it would rly help if u could point me how to fix this problem ?

sry for bad english and thx a lot 
bless u for makeing this x)

----------


## leozeul

> i did download latest version , uptade and things but i still get error saying "Invalid build number ! " 
> it's been 3/4 days i cant useing my program it would rly help if u could point me how to fix this problem ?
> 
> sry for bad english and thx a lot 
> bless u for makeing this x)


plz be a troll...

----------


## Arria88

> Sgather shouldn't be for free, that is for sure!
> 
> Juju its time to shine! make some money dont let everyone leech from you!


*Juju has other pay-to-use bots that are updated before this free one.*

----------


## dretheking

can u trow me a link where can i find good bot then and not **** around with patches and updates all the time

----------


## bengan14

> can u trow me a link where can i find good bot then and not **** around with patches and updates all the time


There is a free bot.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-released.html

----------


## heerke

> can u trow me a link where can i find good bot then and not **** around with patches and updates all the time


ahahahahahaha

----------


## Waynuzzo

4.0.6a broke it all up again  :Frown:

----------


## dretheking

its not working for u 2 ? 
so w8 did i get it good , this bot is chargeing cash now or what ?

----------


## DK1989

wow people...really? Scroll back a page or 2 so you can read that it broke when they did the ninja patch earlier this week. JuJu will fix it when he has time. Im pretty sure he might have a life outside of the internet. Just a guess tho.

----------


## sentention

if you really wanted to make it work i guess you could decompile the coding find the line that picks up the character currently logged in and change it to work with 4.0.6a

but i'd guess this is licensed under CC so you wouldn't be able to share it with anyone and i'd guess that anyone who knew how to do it has already done it xD

this is just a post to say it can be fixed by anyone but that person isn't allowed to share it

----------


## arghzz

hi JuJu
im looking at ur shadowbot but i dont get the sign up thing.
My-WoW-Bot 1 Month 1 Session 
My-WoW-Bot 1 Month 3 Sessions 
what does sesson means and my wow bot is the one that does the gathering n lvling n such?

----------


## ollieowns12

hey juju thanks for this amazing bot, just wondering if there is a mac conversion because i have been using bootcamp and installing windows on my mac for it to work, if there isnt a mac conversion does anyone know if there is a way to run .exe's on a mac without installing windows? thanks

----------


## xMythx

> hey juju thanks for this amazing bot, just wondering if there is a mac conversion because i have been using bootcamp and installing windows on my mac for it to work, if there isnt a mac conversion does anyone know if there is a way to run .exe's on a mac without installing windows? thanks


do a simple search .... "how to run exe on a mac"

@ arghzz ... Sessions mean multiple bots running at the same time, for example.. running 3 toons, on 3 accounts, with 3 bots, farming 3x faster, simultaneously

----------


## Starphall

> hi JuJu
> im looking at ur shadowbot but i dont get the sign up thing.
> My-WoW-Bot 1 Month 1 Session 
> My-WoW-Bot 1 Month 3 Sessions 
> what does sesson means and my wow bot is the one that does the gathering n lvling n such?


1 session mean 1 acount at a time, if u plan to run 3 account you need the 3 sessions, and yes wowbot is shadowbot

----------


## arghzz

o ok thanks

----------


## rainbowrandalph

Ok, so because of all this sgather stuff I thought I would try out shadow bot, it's a nice looking program but the REASON I got it was to gather, now there is a plug-in to gather stuff but as for my experience it's pointless, all I do is mount up on a flying mount, fly up a few yards (if I'm lucky fly into a wall or something) and then dismount in the air causing a fair amount of health loss (if I set it and forgot it, I would be dead of course and not able to gather anything anyway lol) 

I guess my point is, why isn't sgather apart of shadow bot or even its own supported thing? since I got whack it has been updated twice, and shadow bot is on its third patch since 4.0.6. (includes 4.0.6a). the only real community for shadow bot is a mainly French speaking one, so even if you translate it, it still can be a bit hard to understand/navigate some times. 

so, shadow bot is rather pointless if you want to gather things, at least for me. shadow bot has some nice features, but none that I would really use, so no point in paying for a recurring cost. sgather however, is community supported VERY well, doesn't randomly drop you mid flight, is FAR less frustrating and all over a better program for gathering. make a version over on mmolazy of sgather that's a onetime fee or something that is more supported (or a small one year fee around 6-7euros) of course you could get away with charging more but not a lot of people would buy it sadly, there would be a few like me but most are more on the leaching side and when you have to pay for something if it's expensive, they won't buy it, sooo if you want to make a fair deal of money, keep it cheap, and keep the community strong. (here is another idea, make a onetime fee version with a little more features like "always updated before the free one, the free one has to wait like 3 days or something. but again, don't get greedy on pricing, it's bad business. since most of the profile support is handled by the community, you could even work with a few of them to create UBER profiles for gathering that could be an incentive to buy the ELITE SGATHER! of course sharing some of the profit with the creators, something like that you could charge a fair deal more for, and charge for packs of profiles! like 6euros for the elite sgather, and like 4 for the profile packs. people pay for what they want. the trick is to make it so you have to be authenticated to use the elite profiles, since I'm not a programmer, I have no idea how hard/easy that would be  :Big Grin:  but just some thoughts to give you a little more padding for your pockets.


(keep in mind my experience is only about a few hours long with shadow bot so I'm sure there is SOMETHING I'm missing.. or at least I hope I am...)

AND TLDR!  :Big Grin: 

~the dalph

----------


## caleadown

> AND TLDR!


Nah J/K I actually did, and I have a sneaky suspicion that much of what you just said is already under development. This program is way too good to be free for much longer.

But mad props to you JuJu for all your hard work and for keeping it free for this long. I suspect many will happily pay a fee to use this excellent program.

----------


## Julmys

Would be wonderful if Sgather was no longer a free bot  :Smile: !

----------


## Killerhuntard

I agree with rainbow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wukoje

lol ppl you have so much to learn... I will say just one thing... you don't deserve any bot if you don't even know to setup correctly the profile for shadow-bot.

----------


## supguise123

I've been a leecher myself but im not stupid enough to ask why it doesent work or blame it. This is so easy bot, make your own routes, blacklist bad nodes, acts pretty normal in combat and flying (even its abit laggy looking) I still havent tried to mailing system/town waypoint. Anyone giving advice how it would work?

I must admit this is best bot i've used. Have seen and trying to set few of my friends bots but took a while to get them work.

----------


## Arria88

> lol ppl you have so much to learn... I will say just one thing... you don't deserve any bot if you don't even know to setup correctly the profile for shadow-bot.


*Harsh, people have to learn how to use bots. Asking questions helps them learn, comments like yours do not help anyone.*

----------


## supguise123

> *Harsh, people have to learn how to use bots. Asking questions helps them learn, comments like yours do not help anyone.*


This bot is like watching a TV. After you push few buttons on your Remote controller you can just sit there and enjoy the show.

----------


## wukoje

> *Harsh, people have to learn how to use bots. Asking questions helps them learn, comments like yours do not help anyone.*


First of all that was not a question but a exclamation. And second this is not the right place to ask that kind of question and its the last thing ppl want want hear here. So you understand that your <quote> its way more pointless.

----------


## caleadown

According to the mmolazy.com forums, it looks like JuJu is hard at work making sure WHack is secure, as he had to take it down for a bit due to warden investigation, so that means less time available to work on SG. Appears to be a Warden update, so it might be a while. :/

This is completely understandable. Will continue waiting patiently.  :Cool:  Thanks for all your hard work JuJu!

----------


## rainbowrandalph

well the shadow bot thing was just a story leading up to sgather not being free anymore. because this is NOT a thread about shadow bot or the right place to ask how it works. i'm sorry i cant be a master wizard like some of you and magicly get everything to work on the first try ;P. but from what i noticed from reading on the gathermod French forum was that it has some kinda issue with dual displays, which is what i have. but like i said, i have NO idea what to do or how to do it. i follow what ever tutorials there are but it does not work, i suppose i do have to MAKE my own path since there are none that i have found that work properly. 

but like i said, my post was about suggestions to make sgather paid and better supported. not about shadowbot, but to those that wish to be unhelpful and just be rude, think about the fact that not EVERYONE can be masters, try doing some good and HELPING the people who dont get something  :Smile:  thats the way to build a community that works. we dont want to become like the steam forums now do we?

----------


## artur4ik

Hello guys...

----------


## Gihil

> Hello guys...
> Today download SGather_1.13596.1 and his does not work...
> I do not see my acc when attach...somebody has this problem?thx


I hate ******s who don't read the thread but just post and let others do their work. Lazy noob. Thx

----------


## lighty1

> I hate ******s who don't read the thread but just post and let others do their work. Lazy noob. Thx


aka leecher, ur one urself =)

----------


## gerstenmalz

you cant expect people to read through 146 pages... and by posting flames about them you make this thread even longer so no one will read the useful posts that are not on the last page.

and for the last page readers: THE BOT IS CURRENTLY NOT WORKING TILL IT GETS UPDATED TO THE NEWEST WOW BUILD SO BE PATIENT AND STOP ASKING ABOUT FIXES

----------


## POTOZ

> *THE BOT IS CURRENTLY NOT WORKING TILL IT GETS UPDATED TO THE NEWEST WOW BUILD SO BE PATIENT AND STOP ASKING ABOUT FIXES*


If anyone have a question about it...

----------


## kev1br4

can u guys shut up? you guys are talking about useless subjects when people just want to see if the bot has been updated or not and just wana hear from juju. stop being dumb just shutup and patiently wait till juju says anything. Shadowbot and Whack have their own forums to post on, go post over there.

----------


## druckerizer

> Well, I see alots of post talking about SGather :
> 
> SGATHER IS NOT PART OF MMOLAZY !!!
> 
> 
> I dev SGather only while my free time for the fun, and that's why I distribute it as free bot, without any obligation, I don't, and will not support SGather as free on MMOLazy, that's why I post it only on MMOwned.
> 
> So please, do not complaint about SGather here, it's not the place for


This was posted on mmolazy forums

----------


## caleadown

yeah, it's 11pm already in france, on a sunday, so assuming juju has RL to attend to on Monday morning I'd say we can probably stop spamming f5 until maybe tomorrow evening.

le sigh

----------


## Cloud13

UPDATED! First post was edited with new link!

----------


## dretheking

its still saying "invalid build number ! " 

so i dont think so -_-'

----------


## caleadown

total troll.

----------


## Dirtyangel

I'm going to have a botgasm once JuJu updates offsets.

----------


## neon1988

> THE BOT IS CURRENTLY NOT WORKING TILL IT GETS UPDATED TO THE NEWEST WOW BUILD SO BE PATIENT AND STOP ASKING ABOUT FIXES


There is no update for it is weekend and I think juju has weekend. Just waiting tomorrow or the day is but an update here and you earn enough gold. This howling.




> UPDATED! First post was edited with new link!


>>Last edited by JuJuBoSc; 3 Days Ago at 01:52 PM. <<

in this sense Neon

----------


## KaiStern

I'd gladly pay $20 to get this bot Up-to-date and undetected 24/7.

----------


## shadowsx

> I'd gladly pay $20 to get this bot Up-to-date and undetected 24/7.


purchase GB then, the dev makes no profit of this so give him time instead of yell at him

----------


## Dirtyangel

> purchase GB then, the dev makes no profit of this so give him time instead of yell at him


GB is garbage compared to SGather, they did manage to make a good leveling bot, that's about it.

----------


## BenOwns

> I'd gladly pay $20 to get this bot Up-to-date and undetected 24/7.


 and 20$ from me  :Smile: 
thats 40$ for nowwww lol

----------


## Gatx

I would pay aswell, Sgrather is a great bot, far better than any other gathering bot I used. Although, even if JuJu takes a week or even more to update bot, that doesn't bother me. You impatient people need to find something else to do in the meantime, god forbid the bot is down for a week every couple months..

----------


## udbdevo

> GB is garbage compared to SGather, they did manage to make a good leveling bot, that's about it.


you obviously have not used GB

----------


## tristelune5

It has been said before but Juju also owns Shadow-bot which is not free so that's it for the explanation ^^ Leave him some time.

And btw i'm a Shadow-bot user and i haven't tried Sgather yet but SB really rocks =D 
Since it does not use injection it's undetectable except if some idiot reports you ^^.

Actually you can start a lvl 1 toon put the appropriate settings for your toon, click on a button and it goes from level1 to level60 without anything for you to do except learn your new spells and buy your moun skill ^^

Ans for those who think that SB is a leveling bot only you're so wrong ^^ You can farm plants/mines/fishes/dungeons and stuff like this ^^

----------


## asianman343

Juju, make it a purchase product!!

We love sgather! So make it work yo!

----------


## Lurk

> Ans for those who think that SB is a leveling bot only you're so wrong ^^ You can farm plants/mines/fishes/dungeons and stuff like this ^^


What about routes paths? Does ones from SG compatible with shadowbot?

----------


## topgun035

There is a program you can download from the mmolazy forums to convert sgather profiles to shadowbot profiles, can't remember if its on the eu forums or the us forums. 
If you want to use shadowbot for gathering you will also need to download the gather plugin.

----------


## Lurk

> There is a program you can download from the mmolazy forums to convert sgather profiles to shadowbot profiles, can't remember if its on the eu forums or the us forums. 
> If you want to use shadowbot for gathering you will also need to download the gather plugin.


So. One have to 
1. install SB
2. download plugin
3. look for converter
4. pray #3 works
or 
1.Ask JuJu to make SG donatable->PROFIT!!! 

Let me guess what path looks better.... 
JuJu, would you kind to think about adding donating system to SG?  :Frown:

----------


## wukoje

Hes probably working on wHack since yesterday it was not working. So you should better start doing something else.

----------


## xxgraysonxx

i bought gb when sgather hadent been updated in a few days and gb is trash its shitty on land and only grabs like 70% of the ores on landing....

----------


## Dirtyangel

> i bought gb when sgather hadent been updated in a few days and gb is trash its shitty on land and only grabs like 70% of the ores on landing....


Look here




> GB is garbage compared to SGather, they did manage to make a good leveling bot, that's about it.


On topic, ask for refund on their forums, their stuff is quite helpful.

----------


## xxgraysonxx

i still will use gb when sgather is down none the less it still sucks its slow combat and slow farming but..... considering i can still run it when im out doing stuff its still igm

----------


## Sw2rT1

> I will update it asap





> Last Activity 20 Hours Ago


/cry  :EEK!:

----------


## Dirtyangel

I'm literary going crazy without SGather.

This is the only public bot that actually supports dual boxing with underground gathering.

----------


## Mc-fly

how it supports dualboxing ?

----------


## Gadella

If he had to make it pay-to-buy he should just include it in the Shadowbot package.

----------


## Divn311

I would imagine that juju will just wait til Tuesday to see if there is a new batch before releasing an update. And thanks for this bot juju best one out.

----------


## neoolin

well i know juju its busy and such etc,but atleast an post could make about release,even it is in 1 week or in 1 hr

----------


## Divn311

Does it really honestly matter? He will get to it when he gets to it.

----------


## salor

some one that know a gather bot that dont need a flying mount?

----------


## vaeevictiss

> well i know juju its busy and such etc,but atleast an post could make about release,even it is in 1 week or in 1 hr


If more people went to mmolazy and actually read anything they would stop whining. Not only does he have to fix SB and sgather, but he also found a change with warden yesterday. He took whack offline to protect peoples own stupidity from using it unprotected. He is probably focusing on figuring out the changes to warden before he fixes any of his programs.

----------


## Lordzap

Awesome bot.
A friend has the Shadow bot, and says it's not as good as Sgather on getting flowers.
To complicated to set up, and does not do as well as sgather.
Would love to Donate to u for Sgather.

**Cheers again for bringing out this awesome bot**

----------


## Gihil

Only 2 days ago since he said he would update it. :>>>

----------


## nallehordguss2

Update to 4.0.6 (13623) please  :Smile:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

It's a FREE bot so you guys shouldn't be QQ'ing when he has no updated it for latest patch yet.Let him do it in his own time otherwise it will get to the point where he won't update it then your screwed.

edit: If i were him id just stop due to ignorant unappreciative leechers.

----------


## supguise123

****ing leechers show some respect and stop moaning that he isn't updating a free bot.

Yes im leecher too but i dont come here to moan about it like these russians who cant even write

----------


## Arcanejunk

> Update to 4.0.6 (13623) please


please ban this guy ....

----------


## thrylas

> It's a FREE bot so you guys shouldn't be QQ'ing when he has no updated it for latest patch yet.Let him do it in his own time otherwise it will get to the point where he won't update it then your screwed.
> 
> edit: If i were him id just stop due to ignorant unappreciative leechers.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I Completely Agree, i used to code a mango's server and stopped because all the leachers were whining if it took a day or to to update it. People like something for nothing, but dont like to wait for it. Yes an update would be nice, but i'll wait till Juju has some time to do it since he's nice enough to let us use it for free, if i was paying for it then yeah i might whine a bit, but free, i'll wait and just use less effective bots and or manually farm like 90% of players do. Since the bot whent down i have still made 50k without it, just takes a little more work then pressing start then watching a movie. Yes i know my tag says lazy leecher but please dont group me in with these guys with 2-3 posts that they got for just whining about updates.

Edit: OFF TOPIC: BTW anyone know where to find out how you get your tag upped? whether is post count or time online ect.... this information would be great for me, yet i cant seem to find it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Reyals

Soo to just be clear the update hasen't come yet?

----------


## Lurk

> Yes im leecher too but i dont come here to moan about it like these russians who cant even write


It reminds me my shooltime. You know there was such a girl/boy in every group who takes any chance to show how good he is and how bad is all around. Keep trying. 

Ah and about russian: yep they make strange mistakes and I only wonder how you will speak and write in russian. So just be cool and help them to correct their typos. It is not so hard to be a courteous man.

----------


## supguise123

> It reminds me my shooltime. You know there was such a girl/boy in every group who takes any chance to show how good he is and how bad is all around. Keep trying. 
> 
> Ah and about russian: yep they make strange mistakes and I only wonder how you will speak and write in russian. So just be cool and help them to correct their typos. It is not so hard to be a courteous man.


you have same amount of posts so you got nothing to say. Also im not native english speaker but i can still speak our common langue which happens to be english. That argument is like asking people on this forum to speak finnish because i dont speak perfect english, and its invalid. Russians just happen to be so bad in english and usually use hacks/bots in all kind of games. Dno why they like to cheat?

I made comment about moaning shitters because they annoy me. You should be greatful from free bot even beign here, including beign very very easy to setup and use.

----------


## onesbronson

> *you have same amount of posts so you got nothing to say.* Also im not native english speaker but i can still speak our common langue which happens to be english. That argument is like asking people on this forum to speak finnish because i dont speak perfect english, and its invalid. Russians just happen to be so bad in english and usually use hacks/bots in all kind of games. Dno why they like to cheat?
> 
> I made comment about moaning shitters because they annoy me. You should be greatful from free bot even beign here, including beign very very easy to setup and use.


likewise. read what you wrote

----------


## supguise123

> likewise. read what you wrote



Facepalm. The bolded text is referance to the ''leecher status''. He is also leecher since he doesent support/post on the forums, he just takes shit and leaves

----------


## onesbronson

> Facepalm. The bolded text is referance to the ''leecher status''. He is also leecher since he doesent support/post on the forums, he just takes shit and leaves


your the exact same, you joined some point this month, could it have been at the peek of SGather?
hmmmm...

and 5 posts...


what questions eh?

----------


## supguise123

As i already said, i am leecher too, ****ing tomatoe.

Maybe you start reading before you post? like the people who wont read last few pages OR EVEN FRONT PAGE when they start to QQ about bot not working.

----------


## Lurk

> but i can still speak our common langue which happens to be english.


It is disputable proclamation. Latin and German people have their own opinion. I repeat: try to be calm. 




> That argument is like asking people on this forum to speak finnish because i dont speak perfect english, and its invalid.


Do I have to correct your mistakes in your post or you'll turn spell checker by yourself?  :Smile: 




> Russians just happened to be so bad in English and usually use hacks/bots in all kind of games. Dno why they like to cheat?


It happend to me to live very close to UA, RU and others post-USSR countries and I have to agree: Russians are always cheating, hacking and stealing. They even started both world wars, sent human in a space to build space nuclear station, started war in Vietnam, Korea and Iraq, killed Kennedy and Kenny and stole Barbie. I am not sure about last thing but who else can it be? Also, they created ImageBoards, discovered piracy and call 1/4 pound cheeseburger "royal cheeseburger" - weird isn't it? 

Just do not stop, tell us more about post counter, Russian, ******s and your divinity. Show us the path of Light and tolerance, oh Great One. 

P.S.: sometimes I miss that wonderful time when Internet was something rare and unusual and there was no (school) students...

----------


## supguise123

> It is disputable proclamation. Latin and German people have their own opinion. I repeat: try to be calm. 
> 
> 
> Do I have to correct your mistakes in your post or you'll turn spell checker by yourself? 
> 
> 
> It's happend to me to live very close to UA, RU and others post-USSR countries and I have to agree: Russians always cheating, hacking and stealing. They even starts bot world wars, sent human in a space to build space nuclear station, starts war in Vietnam, Korea and Iraq, killed Kennedy and Kenny and stole Barbie. I am not sure about last thing, but who else can it be? Also, they created imageBoards, discovered piracy and calls 1/4 pound cheeseburger "royal cheeseburger" - weird isn't it? 
> 
> Just do not stop, tell us more about post counter, Russian, ******s and your divinity. Show us the path of Light and tolerance, oh Great One. 
> ...



As i said ''That argument is like asking people on this forum to speak finnish because i dont speak perfect english, and its invalid. '' Means exacly ''Do I have to correct your mistakes in your post or you'll turn spell checker by yourself?''
You cant EXPECT TO SPEAK PERFECT english but still understandable or somehow understandable. Unlike most of the russians here who can barely give me a single word which is really english.

Also why you go to offtopic and start talking about real life compared to games? i talked about games, bots and cheats. I repeat GAME CHEATS, BOTS, HACKS ETC. Maybe you have played too much when you start to compare IN GAME cheating, haking and botting into real life like sending bots into base? 

In wc3, russians cant play, they cant speak english they have MH mostly in use

In hon russians cant play, they cant communicate, they are just horrible

In CS russians hack (mostly what i have seen are always russians) they cant speak and barely play.

Theres few examples for you and yes i know they are russians because of '' '' and '' )) '' or str8 russian letters, .from commands or something similar.

I've played with one good russian this far and i think many peopel can tell you that russians are usually very bad, they cant communicate and simply dont do shit IN GAMES

Now see im talking about GAMES GAMES AND GAMES. Dont go into real life even you cant seperate real life and IN GAME terms.

----------


## Sw2rT1

> JuJu Last Activity 20 Minutes Ago


why the author did not even give us the hope of expectation?

----------


## supguise123

Stop whining maybe he is using his time to fix Sgather instead of wasting his time in shithole like this thread.

When he is finished he updates the link. Makes new post and everyone can be happy and stop whining why it haven't been updated

----------


## nertharul

> why the author did not even give us the hope of expectation?



prolly cuz hes sick of reading ppl's QQing about something that is for free and something that he can decide to update or leave it in the past, i guess thats why, so i recommend ppl to buy shadowbot instead of posting nonsense stuff here.

----------


## crazyassbiker

forum posts on here are getting out of hand, people just need to stop wasting there time and check and only check to see if juju responds to this thread saying update, or what ever he would like. or coment and say hey thanks for your hard work on getting whack shadowbot work and working on this AMAZING FREE gathering bot for us muchers who like to watch tv while making gold. not to mention im sure half of the people who use this bot only sell their money for profit and dont donate any of it where credit is due and thats juju, so PLEASE STOP QQING and posting useless information people. if you want to qq make a thread title it, im a dumbass and also do NOT know how to control my simple premature brain from overload without sgather

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




> why the author did not even give us the hope of expectation?


how about you find a new forums to troll, ignorance is all that is what you said sir.

----------


## manbear

AS OF RIGHT NOW THIS BOT HAS YET TO BE UPDATED. IF YOU ARE GETTING AN ERROR WHILE USING IT, IT IS BECAUSE IT IS NOT UPDATED.


now please everyone shut up unless your name is juju. Give him some time to update this FREE bot and stop flaming each other.

----------


## Lurk

> Unlike most of the russians here who can barely give me a single word which is really english.
> 
> ...


I stopped reading right there. U will be surprised to know how much Russian-speaking people are on this forum. I see a lot of them just as how they build sentences. Russian English really differs from others. 
Why do you hate them? Did something terrible happened between russian and you in your childhood? Do you want to speak about it? May by you are from Finland and feeling some pain for Talvisota?

----------


## onesbronson

meow  :Smile:  hahaha im osm

----------


## DK1989

You guys really need to take this to PMs, you are cluttering the thread with stuff no one else cares about. Please and Thank you.

Also on topic: If you want to make some good money right now go fly around and herb/mine the old fashion way, I been doing it while watching some TV after work and making a killing since the prices are shooting up on my server (obviously since most free bots are down).

----------


## manbear

AS OF RIGHT NOW THIS BOT HAS YET TO BE UPDATED. IF YOU ARE GETTING AN ERROR WHILE USING IT, IT IS BECAUSE IT IS NOT UPDATED.


now please everyone shut up unless your name is juju. Give him some time to update this FREE bot and stop flaming each other.

----------


## supguise123

> I stopped reading right there. U will be surprised to know how much Russian-speaking people are on this forum. I see a lot of them just as how they build sentences. Russian English really differs from others. 
> Why do you hate them? Did something terrible happened between russian and you in your childhood? Do you want to speak about it? May by you are from Finland and feeling some pain for Talvisota?



Some1 is russian, and someone is mad.
also bad flame is bad

i show you 
i translate your last post into russian english

MINE STEOP READ ALL EVERYTHING THERE WTF?? u suprised be russians how are know how many. i lot see them buld sencetes yes. rus )) engkisl differences lot really others from. do you why the hate? did terrible happend russian when childhood? you speak about it? may talvisota feel pain even from findland? :SS

Thats maybe a bit dramatised but still its mostly like that. Try to understand there is so many russians who event cant speak UNDERSTANDABLE english. i dont care as long you can read it and it makes sense

YOur flaming is bad and you just try to be ''clever'' with no facts based on your arguments. Just something between stupidness and trolling

----------


## heerke

What's wrong with al the comments?
I was checking if their was any news about the update but instead I see people arguing about russians or w/e?

Maby it's time to close the thread untill their is some real news.

----------


## supguise123

> What's wrong with al the comments?
> I was checking if their was any news about the update but instead I see people arguing about russians or w/e?
> 
> Maby it's time to close the thread untill their is some real news.


That what i was trying to say. Stop these russians/ w/e they are posting here with their silly question's which are all explained in last 2 pages, or front page. When I say something about that, do a little deserved flame against them, this russiandefender568 intercept's right away

----------


## KaiStern

If JuJu started selling this, he could make crap loads.
I mean look at how many people are waiting for the update, like god damn.
JuJu + SGather = Profit

----------


## Jonte54

Are you going to update this bot for the hotfix patch? as it seems it can't attach or something now, It wont find any character for me and when i start it anyway it sais "built error"

----------


## craftermain

> Are you going to update this bot for the hotfix patch? as it seems it can't attach or something now, It wont find any character for me and when i start it anyway it sais "built error"


Shut up and look back a few pages.

----------


## Gatx

yep, ores shot up in price since the release of 4.0.6a, before whiptail crashed, I was farming 10 stacks/hour along with about 170 life each hour aswell. That equaled out to be around 3.8k/hour, it was great while it lasted but now whiptail is almost 100g/stack

----------


## kammeyer25

Is this bot updated? Doesn't seem to work  :Frown:

----------


## thrylas

> yep, ores shot up in price since the release of 4.0.6a, before whiptail crashed, I was farming 10 stacks/hour along with about 170 life each hour aswell. That equaled out to be around 3.8k/hour, it was great while it lasted but now whiptail is almost 100g/stack


100g a stack for whip? your lucky my server is only getting 80g a stack for it.

----------


## UberPump

Meanwhile...while all you leechers sit around fappin waiting to press the mooch button (Latest download) ...im gathering like a mofo with shadow-bot gather plugin.

----------


## yupdon

Hey if you need help with the coding let me know. It shouldn't be to hard to manipulate a little code for the 4.0.6 patch. Just reply and we'll share emails or w/e.

----------


## mrspacebar

> Hey if you need help with the coding let me know. It shouldn't be to hard to manipulate a little code for the 4.0.6 patch. Just reply and we'll share emails or w/e.


That's a major insult on JuJu... if he could code the whole thing on his own why in the world would he need your help? Right about now, (as others have mentioned) he's either working on ShadowBot or WHack to ensure they are undetected and functional for those that have been paying for them. He'll get around to this free version when hes got a chance. 



Thanks a buncH JuJu for this bot! Before 4.0.6 hit I had herbed my way from ~81 to 85. Mucho love and keep up the great work!!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

While a section mod is unable to sort this out currently, I shall be giving out infractions for you whining childish people. Especially the ones who demand he update it then start flaming and trolling each other. Be prepared for mass infractions inc.

----------


## Zoidberg

> While a section mod is unable to sort this out currently, I shall be giving out infractions for you whining childish people. Especially the ones who demand he update it then start flaming and trolling each other. Be prepared for mass infractions inc.



What 2d said.

Deleted the last two pages of this whining and flaming.
He's going to update his program when he has time. Remember this is a free program, he's doing this in his FREE TIME.

Any flaming or whatsoever WILL result in infractions.

Have a good day.

----------


## Budskah

I know I'm fairly new to this site etc and i have not given my thanks to juju!

THANK YOU JUJU FOR THIS LIL PIECE OF AWESOMESS!! <3

----------


## xMythx

Woot ty 2dgreengiant & Zoidberg  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

And for those who don't care about infractions, minus rep will be present.

----------


## xmetallicax

hey juju, your inbox is full, is there any way to help you with bot? programming, website, forum updates? or anything il help you if you have anything for me  :Smile:

----------


## incbots

would love to see the au3 :P
or at least an au3 with functioning memory-reading...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## uhrzeiger

don´t bitch around
please press F5 all the day you will see when it´s updatet

----------


## UberPump

DIRECTIONS ON HOW TO STOP WHINING LIKE A GIRL IN THIS THREAD AND HOW TO STOP BEING A LEECHER BY UBERPUMP:

1. BUY SHADOW-BOT (If you cant spare 8ish bucks you should stop playing wow and get a job)
2. DOWNLOAD SHADOW-BOT
3. DOWNLOAD Gather(Fly) MOD in EU Lazy FORUMS
4. = PROFIT

While your all here wasting your time making asses of yourselves... you can be productive and supportive to someone who did nothing but help you for free.

<3 juju

----------


## bengan14

Or for those who dont like to pay there is other options then to flame this thread, i am running 2 sessions at the same time now with another free bot that people said was slow but with the right settings i found it is just as fast as Sgather, need more work to get it going, but once there it is great.

SGather is great and i will use it when it gets back up, but i dont really mind if it takes 1 week 1 month as long as it is great when it somes back and safe from warden, that is more important then geting it back as fast as possible.

----------


## bastors

> DIRECTIONS ON HOW TO STOP WHINING LIKE A GIRL IN THIS THREAD AND HOW TO STOP BEING A LEECHER BY UBERPUMP:
> 
> 1. BUY SHADOW-BOT (If you cant spare 8ish bucks you should stop playing wow and get a job)
> 2. DOWNLOAD SHADOW-BOT
> 3. DOWNLOAD Gather(Fly) MOD in EU Lazy FORUMS
> 4. = PROFIT
> 
> While your all here wasting your time making asses of yourselves... you can be productive and supportive to someone who did nothing but help you for free.
> 
> <3 juju


Do you have it? Shadowbot gathering compare with sgather total crap. Not better than lazybot.

I bought it and wasted money. Its totaly failed for gathering.

id better to pay for sgather!

----------


## Alcapwned

FREAKING UPDATE THIS, I WANT HERBS WHILE THEIR AT A HIGH PRICE, GIMME MY BOT OR I WILL.... oh wait, I got Pirox premium liftetime. Sorry.

----------


## Demonspawnn

> Do you have it? Shadowbot gathering compare with sgather total crap. Not better than lazybot.
> 
> I bought it and wasted money. Its totaly failed for gathering.
> 
> id better to pay for sgather!


That's what I thought for the first few hours of having Shadow Bot. But once you figure everything out, it's definitely better than Sgather. Combat is much better, you skip nodes already being farmed, and there's no injection so it's safer. That being said, Sgather is amazing for a free bot.

----------


## Clovian

> FREAKING UPDATE THIS, I WANT HERBS WHILE THEIR AT A HIGH PRICE, GIMME MY BOT OR I WILL.... oh wait, I got Pirox premium liftetime. Sorry.


Congrats, why are you in this thread then bro?

----------


## casper93

> FREAKING UPDATE THIS, I WANT HERBS WHILE THEIR AT A HIGH PRICE, GIMME MY BOT OR I WILL.... oh wait, I got Pirox premium liftetime. Sorry.


I hope you will get ban.

----------


## heerke

> FREAKING UPDATE THIS, I WANT HERBS WHILE THEIR AT A HIGH PRICE, GIMME MY BOT OR I WILL.... oh wait, I got Pirox premium liftetime. Sorry.


So.. you're just stating you have no life?

----------


## dretheking

he is totaly right , its 2 long allrdy ..

----------


## Kimpie

> he is totaly right , its 2 long allrdy ..


Tard. .

----------


## Avron

So i have been watching this thread patiently like everyone else since it stopped working and I just have to say wow!!!! you guys bitch and complain that he doesn't update it like he owes it to you or something to update. Go learn to program and make your own if you so in need off one. Don't get me wrong I love this bot and hope it gets update soon too. but to scream and yell at a guy to update something he takes his owned personal time to do. If I was him I wouldn't update it at all. I would just make you sit and suffer or starting paying for his SB that he works on. Stop bitching and whining that he hasn't updated. The man will do it when he is ready. Go farm legally!!! Its faster then using a bot anyway!!

----------


## DK1989

> So i have been watching this thread patiently like everyone else since it stopped working and I just have to say wow!!!! you guys bitch and complain that he doesn't update it like he owes it to you or something to update. Go learn to program and make your own if you so in need off one. Don't get me wrong I love this bot and hope it gets update soon too. but to scream and yell at a guy to update something he takes his owned personal time to do. If I was him I wouldn't update it at all. I would just make you sit and suffer or starting paying for his SB that he works on. Stop bitching and whining that he hasn't updated. The man will do it when he is ready. Go farm legally!!! Its faster then using a bot anyway!!


Preach it brotha! <3 you. +rep once its off CD lol

----------


## impunity

Instead of complaining about an update for something you don't pay for just buy Shadowbot and use it until an update for Sgather is out. Maybe it's not as good as SGather but at least it's not injected so it's almost impossible to be caught with. Not to mention buying ShadowBot helps support JuJu which I think he deserves judging by the amount of people crying for an update.

----------


## kammeyer25

Cheers to JuJu! He made the most awesome bot ever. Wether you'd pay for it or not, it's awesome!

----------


## botitup

yea guys shadowbot is good no joke. i bought it and there is a plugin that converts sgather profiles to shadowbot i did it and it is better than sgather. looks more like a real player as well.

----------


## w1ndmag3

> So i have been watching this thread patiently like everyone else since it stopped working and I just have to say wow!!!! you guys bitch and complain that he doesn't update it like he owes it to you or something to update. Go learn to program and make your own if you so in need off one. Don't get me wrong I love this bot and hope it gets update soon too. but to scream and yell at a guy to update something he takes his owned personal time to do. If I was him I wouldn't update it at all. I would just make you sit and suffer or starting paying for his SB that he works on. Stop bitching and whining that he hasn't updated. The man will do it when he is ready. Go farm legally!!! Its faster then using a bot anyway!!


 Damn! Thank you. +Rep

----------


## impunity

I think JuJu should charge 20 bucks a month to use Sgather. that way all you whiny fools can atleast help pay his bills.

----------


## gareth

allthough im not interested in subscribing to any bots. I would gladly donate some to juju for the effort he puts into coding a free bot. its the least many of us could do. I am looking forward and patiently for the next release. its a /facepalm moment everytime I read about the impatience of others who just want something for free and want it now. not appreciating the time and effort put into the programme that he does not have to.

----------


## fanoufano

A admin can close this topic please ?

----------


## kev1br4

> A admin can close this topic please ?


agreed^^^^

----------


## purepoison91

if anything i think juju should not update the bot due to some people having so much lack of respect for all the work he has done alot of you people would be so broke without him also i agree that this topic should bee locked.

----------


## UberPump

> Do you have it? Shadowbot gathering compare with sgather total crap. Not better than lazybot.
> 
> I bought it and wasted money. Its totaly failed for gathering.
> 
> id better to pay for sgather!


Shadow-bot owns.... and is 100% injection free.... You cant get banned for using this.
If you do..you just tell blizzard your chinese friend was playing and cant speak english. They have no proof.


3 hour session with my own profile in uldum....

Edit: Also... Sgather looks robotic where as if you use the mapper in shadow-bot it looks more like a real person is playing..things arnt CLICK TO MOVE like sgather.. you might as well have a sign over your head saying "im a bot"

Stats:

Node: 471

Deaths: 1

I make 2-6k gold a day.

Stop using fail public profiles... go to the EU forums and learn how to use the bot correclt.y..make your own and own the market.

----------


## Crysto

Shadow-bot looks good but the support is poor.

----------


## purepoison91

Fail ^^ xD

----------


## Flowerpwr

I love how fast this thread grows when there's something wrong

----------


## whyregister

I too am for closing the thread till it is updated, even though it has been longer than i expected and i would like to try the bot out again

one suggestion i do have that i notice the short time i used it was that if i was in the middle of gathering a node and then aggroed a mob far away the bot stopped mid gather to fight. I am on a PvE server so the opposite faction likes to "ninja" nodes all the time, so my suggestion is to perhaps make it so the bot doesnt stop gathering until damage is dealt to the character to kind of improve on the chances of not losing that node  :Smile:  Otherwise JuJu the bot seemed damn near perfect, keep up the good work and thanks for making this one free!

----------


## Killerhuntard

> if anything i think juju should not update the bot due to some people having so much lack of respect for all the work he has done alot of you people would be so broke without him also i agree that this topic should bee locked.


So that all the people waiting patiently get punished as well? Not a very good idea. I just think it would be right for the thread to be locked for only JuJu to give us an update. I hate going through pages of retards asking the same questions over and over again along with talking about off topic things..

----------


## jereminion

helo is the bot not working 4 ne1 else????

----------


## kev1br4

I know this bot is free and all and iI very much appreciate the bot and everything, but JuJu can you please give an update on how things are going?

----------


## hypershadow66

> So that all the people waiting patiently get punished as well? Not a very good idea. I just think it would be right for the thread to be locked for only JuJu to give us an update. I hate going through pages of retards asking the same questions over and over again along with talking about off topic things..


Also hate all the people asking the same questions expecting a different answer. Main Post will be updated when the bot is

----------


## uhrzeiger

u can make donate button because many people would pay now for your work and the update

----------


## botitup

BUY SHADOW BOT IT IS GOOD. u can use the french mmolazy site. just use google translator and find the stuff u want it works the same plus more features on that only 5 euros a month. just stfu

----------


## Skreem

I would never pay for shadowbot. If its a french bot the screw that.

----------


## bastors

shadowbot and plugins are in english. You can watch videos about it.

----------


## bengan14

> shadowbot and plugins are in english. You can watch videos about it.


please post links to the video.

----------


## Zoidberg

Closing the thread due too much whining and crying.
JuJu, if you see this, please PM me.

----------


## KuRIoS

I am hereby giving out infractions to all who are in here whining ot any other bullshit in this thread since zoidbergs reply yesterday about how to behave.

----------


## Zoidberg

I'm reopening the thread, but if you cannot behave, infractions will be dished out, and the thread will be closed.

----------


## mRbiGGzX

thanks guys  :Smile: 

maybe now i won't have to scroll through 4 pages of kids crying bc they can't bot while at work. anyways, on topic: looking forward to seeing an update from JuJu soon. i, too, am anxious and trying to hold out for as long as i can.  :Smile:

----------


## tiesmik

> looking forward to seeing an update from JuJu soon. i, too, am anxious and trying to hold out for as long as i can.


Yea me too  :Smile:  altho I would much rather pay than wait ^^
JuJu great job with the bot! it's worth waiting  :Smile:

----------


## onesbronson

> I am hereby giving out infractions to all who are in here whining ot any other bullshit in this thread since zoidbergs reply yesterday about how to behave.


is saying your jugs are abit too big considered whining?
but they are abit big for my liking..

----------


## danbirk

going to be updated to 4.0.6a ?

----------


## Alcapwned

> going to be updated to 4.0.6a ?


I almost cried...

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I updated it, but stop being tard and read some thread when bot isn't updated, instead of asking if it work or not, else the post will be closed and I'll stop updating it.
Remember this bot is distribued as a gift.

----------


## siinke

thank you very much

----------


## Zyantoast

> I updated it, but stop being tard and read some thread when bot isn't updated, instead of asking if it work or not, else the post will be closed and I'll stop updating it.
> Remember this bot is distribued as a gift.


Thanks for always supporting the community, your work is well appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## rumpe

<3 juju thanx.

----------


## Cloud13

All hail JuJu, thanks very much!

----------


## lyond

> I updated it, but stop being tard and read some thread when bot isn't updated, instead of asking if it work or not, else the post will be closed and I'll stop updating it.
> Remember this bot is distribued as a gift.


Couldn't agree more! I've been like some others checking the thread daily! I can't describe with words what I would be done to some people. I mean litteraly how is it possible that you just jump to "reply on post" and say "where/when etc is the update coming. Either be patient and let the man work like he says its a gift or just don't bot. You're obviously botters when writing 5 post each day and asking the same freakkin questions. I am thankful for the bot beeing free and for the owner of it beeing gentle and share it with us. That doesnt mean we/some need to be ****tards and destroy everything because we don't got patient to wait for an update. Im not trying to be smart, funny or such. What im trying to say is stop writing if you dont have any suggestions for updates on the bot (how it can get better and such) or if you wanna thank him. It wont go faster/better if you write more posts asking for when the update is coming or why he doesn't make it faster. So please dont come and quote what I just said and come up with "smartguy" "asslicker" "etc"..

Btw!

Thanks Juju  :Big Grin:

----------


## heerke

Thanks ALOT for the update Juju.

----------


## ahf620

Yay <3!.. great work Juju.. really thanks alot for all the work you've put in this and keeping it free,most people who make free programs for these kind of things don't bother to update as often, and keep it free disregarding the high demand on it .. im more than sure people would pay for SGather if you asked them to.. nevertheless , Great job <3.

----------


## hunnotu

i dont use this bot but great job sharing it with the community

----------


## Correworre

Thanks alot Juju for updating this free masterpiece!

----------


## Vedhoc

Thank you!

----------


## BenOwns

omfg it is updated.

thank you mr juju.

do we still ow you money?
hahahaha

----------


## Brainmanager

thanks alot juju  :Cool:  you have done a great job again 8-)

----------


## porphyria

JuJu i lurv you for this update!

----------


## Schneeelnor

Thanks for update this programm  :Wink:  its awesome

----------


## Cloud13

I dont understand how sgather is so much better, in just the hour since its been updated i have more herbs than i got from running lazy bot for an entire night

----------


## DeathByDawn

> I dont understand how sgather is so much better, in just the hour since its been updated i have more herbs than i got from running lazy bot for an entire night


Because it's injection which gives the advantage of having a better pathing system?
That's the only thing i can see, i use AIOBOT gathering and it's slow as hell but it works ever since sgather is down.

----------


## gerstenmalz

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JuJuBoSc again.


too bad! id hit +rep button a lot more often for mr juju

----------


## purepoison91

one thing i do not understand is that this bot is killing off shadowbot why keep updateing it (This is Directed at JUJU)

----------


## Omistelija

Thanks Juju! It's worth of the waiting, keep up the good work!

----------


## Scy

Thanks mate. 
As this has been said multiple times, if we dont wanna pay for shadowbot but want to support your efforts is there a donate link we can use?

----------


## ConnexNetz

No support for Druid Swift Flight Form?

Thanks, In advance

----------


## autoskill

First of all thanks a lot for the update JuJu it's really nice the spend your time on this and share it to everyone. 

But I'd like to tell that I'm experiencing some kind of issues this time. Everything is working correctly, the only problem is that after he gather something, he doesn't go up to the mount again. I tryed to put my mount's name in bot settings and there is nothing. It just appears "no mount". I'd like to know if this happens to someone else, or if someone can tell me what to do. Thanks

----------


## DK1989

Thanks JuJu. <3

----------


## Jiniys

yesterday i was banned on 48 hours for 3ds party software... nice undetected (used only shadow bot)

----------


## Cloud13

> yesterday i was banned on 48 hours for 3ds party software... nice undetected (used only shadow bot)


Shadow bot is beyond undetected, you were reported.

----------


## emresoylu

Thanks so much for the update. Im going to try to support by buying shadowbot. Thx again.

----------


## xnetshadowx

Juju, you sir are the man who is above the man who pays the man his millions and millions of rep for being above and beyond the man.
++rep

----------


## autoskill

First of all thanks a lot for the update JuJu it's really nice to spend your time on this and share it to everyone.

But I'd like to tell that I'm experiencing some kind of issues this time. Everything is working correctly, the only problem is that after he gather something, he doesn't go up to the mount again. I tryed to put my mount's name in bot settings and there is nothing. It just appears "no mount". I'd like to know if this happens to someone else, or if someone can tell me what to do. Thanks

----------


## gloubix

> First of all thanks a lot for the update JuJu it's really nice to spend your time on this and share it to everyone.
> 
> But I'd like to tell that I'm experiencing some kind of issues this time. Everything is working correctly, the only problem is that after he gather something, he doesn't go up to the mount again. I tryed to put my mount's name in bot settings and there is nothing. It just appears "no mount". I'd like to know if this happens to someone else, or if someone can tell me what to do. Thanks


I have the same problem...

----------


## Cloud13

> First of all thanks a lot for the update JuJu it's really nice to spend your time on this and share it to everyone.
> 
> But I'd like to tell that I'm experiencing some kind of issues this time. Everything is working correctly, the only problem is that after he gather something, he doesn't go up to the mount again. I tryed to put my mount's name in bot settings and there is nothing. It just appears "no mount". I'd like to know if this happens to someone else, or if someone can tell me what to do. Thanks


Switching to windowed mode fixed that problem for me. For some reason in full screen it wouldnt detect my mounts.

----------


## gloubix

In windowed mode i've only ground mounts...

----------


## elgallonegro

> Switching to windowed mode fixed that problem for me. For some reason in full screen it wouldnt detect my mounts.


ive had the same problem before. what i did was play in window mode dont start it mount up start the bot let it fly for a bit and then add the mount then. try it out hope this helps

----------


## autoskill

yes in window mode it does works. But now it gives me an error lol it says I need at least 3 waypoints. what is it?

----------


## gloubix

> ive had the same problem before. what i did was play in window mode dont start it mount up start the bot let it fly for a bit and then add the mount then. try it out hope this helps


Didn't work...

Flying mounts aren't working only with my main... but with my other characters this is all fine...

----------


## ahf620

Anyone else having disconnection problems while using it? or is that just me?

----------


## autoskill

Now it is working perfectly to me. It must be windowed

----------


## Scy

> Anyone else having disconnection problems while using it? or is that just me?


While running or when you attach? There is a bug as noted in the OP that it will crash wow on attach from time to time.

----------


## gloubix

> Now it is working perfectly to me. It must be windowed


I always play windowed but doesn't work...  :Frown:

----------


## VML

I love this bot ! keep it up

+rep
As a few people already said, if you have probs just run it in window mode and as admin ofc ! at least worked for me.

----------


## failingsenses

thanks a ton for the update getting like 25-30 more nodes per hour than i have been with gatherbuddy2

----------


## Jagannath

Only thing there isnt working for me is the specific item filter..i cant get it to only go for twilight Jasmine..anyone got ideas what can be the problem?

----------


## youhadmeathello

Using this bot for the first time. Getting the following error in Sgather when I click "Start":



[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x012F0000



I am also getting:



[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x012F0000



Probarbly me failing big time... But Does anyone know what the problem is?

Running Windows 7 64 bit and everything is running in administrator mode.

Thanks.

----------


## ihacknewbies

Still having computer usage issues, The bot uses 3x+ the ram of wow. Making it very annoying to try and do anything besides bot. Any way to reduce this back to what it was for 4.03?

----------


## Gadella

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Can anybody help me?

----------


## jakestones

i have searched for this but.. if i die at a node. does it blacklsit it automatic or how can i make it blacklist nodes where i die?

----------


## DK1989

> Can anybody help me?


You died or got DCed so it is trying to rez where there is no rez available. Don't DC next time.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




> i have searched for this but.. if i die at a node. does it blacklsit it automatic or how can i make it blacklist nodes where i die?


No it doesnt automatically blacklist the node, in order to blacklist it fly up to it and click the blacklist bubble then click add

----------


## jakestones

> You died or got DCed so it is trying to rez where there is no rez available. Don't DC next time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesnt automatically blacklist the node, in order to blacklist it fly up to it and click the blacklist bubble then click add


thanks for the quick reply

EDIT: It actually did blacklist the node itself  :Smile:

----------


## faz974

plz someone can help me? when a start SB my caract don't want to move , I need to let my finger on th button Z (azerty) so he can turn on the rigt and left himself, I play on a french game.


Edit: I solve my prob , I did macro for my camera with the buttons up an down , I just reset them and it's ok, ty juju for your work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bastors

> Still having computer usage issues, The bot uses 3x+ the ram of wow. Making it very annoying to try and do anything besides bot. Any way to reduce this back to what it was for 4.03?


this bot made like that and he eats very much your pc CPU. It shouldnt eat your ram and ram doesnt make noise. To reduce it change bot it can help slightly (tested on another bots) or change CPU cooler  :Smile:  Or im wrong? sorry if yes.

----------


## Gadella

> You died or got DCed so it is trying to rez where there is no rez available. Don't DC next time.[COLOR="Silver"]


Yeah, I die and then it DC, but why?
It's because of the bot, but why it does it, I don't know.
It happens AFTER it releases spirit by itself.

----------


## luckysurfcs

Previous Version i ran fine without any problems, now everytime i try to attach it my WoW crashes, I see on the first page of this thread it says about attachment issues but i dont see many other posts (think 1 post talks about what im experiancing) having these problems. I see above that it uses 3x the required ram for WoW (new info for me) but if it worked before i guess its just a little issue with the bot atm?

Basically im just asking if anyone is having this issue.

----------


## hunnotu

My story regarding the crash problems - actually just a guide how to get around the crash.
1. Open up wow and login.
2. Open sgather and attach.
3. Wow crashes.
4. Close wow and open it up again(dont close sgather)
5. Start bot

----------


## bpower

Hi guys , i got a problem with Sgather , all good till i press start the bot , it mounts up and then it waits in the air with mount...State:roaming but nothing...can any1 help me ...? please ...i got Windows xp , may i have to open it with administrator ? thanks

----------


## kev1br4

Whenever i turn on i lag a bit then get a WoW Error and WoW shuts down

----------


## jereminion

when i start the bot it freezez my wow

----------


## taz0r

My bot isn't working. I tried to use my old profile to collect a herb / mine and it just flys past the node / herb. Anyone have a solution for this?

----------


## quegabriel

> when i start the bot it freezez my wow


Yeah, the latest version is bugged. There is a simple get around, however. Start wow.exe, then, without logging in, start SGather.exe, and attach it to the process that says "-". Then, login your character and start the bot.




> My bot isn't working. I tried to use my old profile to collect a herb / mine and it just flys past the node / herb. Anyone have a solution for this?


Try adding the node names to the "Specific items ..." list. That list can be found under Settings.

----------


## Kasimir

> Hi guys , i got a problem with Sgather , all good till i press start the bot , it mounts up and then it waits in the air with mount...State:roaming but nothing...can any1 help me ...? please ...i got Windows xp , may i have to open it with administrator ? thanks


Hey, I had the same problem. all I had to do was change my keybinds back to my forward arrow being move forward when I had w before that. If you just reset keybinds you should be fine.

----------


## ahf620

> While running or when you attach? There is a bug as noted in the OP that it will crash wow on attach from time to time.


No i meant while running, i had about 60 nodes gathered, then it DC'd me, kept doing that every time i tried..

----------


## DK1989

> No i meant while running, i had about 60 nodes gathered, then it DC'd me, kept doing that every time i tried..


Yea I had the exact same issue, tried how quegabriel posted but it didnt help, better than nothing tho! ^.^

----------


## Bighit

thanks working prefect again with my routes.

----------


## ihacknewbies

> No i meant while running, i had about 60 nodes gathered, then it DC'd me, kept doing that every time i tried..



I start getting that issue if I stop then start the bot again. It doesn't like being stopped. IF I try to stop when its "unstucking" I become unable to turn it off without exiting. 

Basically if you don't mess with it, it works. If you try to do anything like stop / start etc then it screws up

----------


## Phibi

I am having a issue that it doesnt load the mount list, and it aim random (I guess because of the same bug)

----------


## thrylas

Here's a question i've been wondering about, and well i dont want to sit around for the scenario to happen so im asking it  :Stick Out Tongue: . If you dont have "res at spriti healer" selected will the bot just sit dead or will it run its course till it finds the corpse? If it isnt able to do that, it would be nice addition for future content, simply because its easier to tell if someone is botting if they take res sickness every time you kill them. I noticed this cause i was killed 3 times by the same pally tonight while i was watching the hockey game, and was a little uneasy that he would know that im taking res sickness every time, and could result in a possible report for botting, which ofcourse we want to avoid if at all possible.

I am ofcourse using a custom Profile and taking a fairly long route (about 10-15 mins to finish route) to avoid encountering the same players very often but if anyone has any other thoughts or suggestions as to how i could avoid what i said above happening please let me know. PM's are welcomed if you dont want to flood the forum more  :Smile: .

Happy Herbing and Merry Mining


P.S
Thanks for the Update Juju, i was getting to attached to lazy-bot lol, it doesnt work as fast as this tho.

Another suggestion for possible new content for the bot: Custom Classes would be nice, the combat is a bit on the, well for the lack of a better word, Bottish, better rotations would be appreciated, faster kills = faster farming  :Smile: 

Thanks again Juju

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> I am having a issue that it doesnt load the mount list, and it aim random (I guess because of the same bug)


Running WoW in windowed mode will allow ur mount list to drop and appear, it bugs if you dont

----------


## tiesmik

I'm running the bot with no problems atm.
A tip for those who are running in to issues with running the bot:
check your bot settings and make sure your wow is fully updated.

----------


## manbear

Thanks for the awesome bot JUJU and sorry this thread got flamed. Works amazing!

----------


## asianman343

I am having problems with sgather it makes me run back and forth over and over is there anything to do i got the profiles from the 1-70 trisfal glades and i cannot move
please help me

----------


## thrylas

is the char above lvl 60 and have flying/flying mount? if not, you need a new bot, cause this is for flying only, therefor you need the flying skills  :Smile: . However other than that make sure your settings are all correct, like mount selected and profile loaded ect.

----------


## asianman343

> is the char above lvl 60 and have flying/flying mount? if not, you need a new bot, cause this is for flying only, therefor you need the flying skills . However other than that make sure your settings are all correct, like mount selected and profile loaded ect.


 Thank you very much you are correct sir i am level 57 and I was not aware of that thank you very much

----------


## Inkredible

Thanks for the updates to the program. Just curious though if you are sure that this is undetected by Warden as of 4.0.6 and you just forgot to update OP or you aren't sure? Thanks again.

----------


## POTOZ

It works correctly for me, as usual. Good Job JuJu !  :Wink:

----------


## huizederoo

All heil JuJu, Emperor of the Gather Bots, King of the herbalists, President of the miners, god of wow.. etc. etc..

In other words, Well done once again mate, works perfectly, and it was worth the waiting time, as usual  :Big Grin: 

Good job

----------


## manbear

Think i may have found a bug here.
When I try and use my bloodbathed Vanquisher mount the bot acts as if I'm stuck.

[Bot] Mount failed, try unstuck...
[Unstuck] Let's Turn!

and it just repeats those two

----------


## Nightsmoky

love u sooo much!

----------


## Rawen

Thanks so much juju, its so nice, use it 2-3 hours a week and just get mats enough to sell, so i got mats and gold for flask and food for raids ;-).

----------


## EqualizeIt

I noticed there was an issue with the map this bot uses in Mt Hyjal. He's frequently stuck in the Shrine of Aviana's trww house, can manage to get about 60-70 nodes before he gets to that area. I don't think there's a node in there, probably just trying to get on the other side. Anyhow almost got reported by an ally luckily I came back after 2 minutes of running against a wall. Thought I should post a quick heads up.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Lol @ all the leechers who qq'ed when it wasnt working and now there all like oh juju wah wah suck up suck up lolz.

----------


## EqualizeIt

It's criticism to work on. meant in no means to deliberate the work of the creator, just something to check out, or to give a heads up to other users.

----------


## wurstboy

hey first of all thanks juju, i`ve been using this thin quite for a while and was following this thread days of whinin' and read over 40 pages to get info bout druid flightform.
...no succsess.

is there a way to use flightform, or will it be?
maybe anyone else than juju can help.


cheers

ps: druid on a mount just f****ing looks like a bot^^

----------


## bpower

Hi guys , i got a problem with Sgather , all good till i press start the bot , it mounts up and then it waits in the air with mount...State:roaming but nothing...can any1 help me ...? please ...i got Windows xp , may i have to open it with administrator ? thanks

----------


## wurstboy

why do you ask for admin and don't test it by yourself? oO

----------


## bpower

> why do you ask for admin and don't test it by yourself? oO


im just pressing left click and opening.. i don't know how to open it as administrator. i have windows xp]
i have a friend with windows 7 and that patch work on him.. and he's opening as administrator.. in my computer i dont know how to fix it.

----------


## Cotherz

Works perfectly, like pre patch +rep, and a big thank you JuJu  :Smile:

----------


## Omistelija

> I noticed there was an issue with the map this bot uses in Mt Hyjal. He's frequently stuck in the Shrine of Aviana's trww house, can manage to get about 60-70 nodes before he gets to that area. I don't think there's a node in there, probably just trying to get on the other side. Anyhow almost got reported by an ally luckily I came back after 2 minutes of running against a wall. Thought I should post a quick heads up.


You thought of better profile yet, its not cause of the bot, just poor public profile most likely.
Go and get a better profile or make one yourself, that should fix the problem.

There is a nice guide how to make profiles in the bot profile section here.

----------


## asdman1

thankyou JuJu 
in the new version, as in the old, does not work option "Skip node above player"  :Frown: 
why?

----------


## red drum

How do you make this work correctly with druid flight form? I can't figure out how to get it to herb using flight form instead of a mount.

----------


## trozen2

Found a "bug" in the bot, in deepholm sometimes i get aggro on a neutral mob named "Energized Geode" and if I get aggro on that mob the bot doesnt fight back.

----------


## bpower

Hi guys , i got a problem with Sgather , all good till i press start the bot , it mounts up and then it waits in the air with mount...State:roaming but nothing...can any1 help me ...? please ...i got Windows xp , may i have to open it with administrator ? thanks

im just pressing left click and opening.. i don't know how to open it as administrator. i have windows xp
i have a friend with windows 7 and that patch work on him.. and he's opening as administrator.. in my computer i dont know how to fix it.

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

aa i tryed this on windows 7 .. i runed as administrator.. and im pressing start.. the character mount up and then... not moving it needs num lock to work.. but i cant pressing all the time num lock etc....cuase when it goes to the herb the character running on it and cant take it so i have to press num lock again... can some1 help me on this ?

----------


## thrylas

925 Nodes in 8 hours last night! TY JuJU! Got enough herbs to make 13 DM cards after milling!

----------


## invisiblend

thank you JuJu you magnificent bastard for updating this brilliant piece of software

however, I'm hoping you could help me or others here could (did lots of searches couldn't find much but flames and "update to the latest version") with the popup i'm getting after I attach it to the "-" process (doesn't show toon name just a "-"): 

*"invalid build number"* problem.. 

have they already hotfixed? the build number on the wow launcher says the same as the bot version on the front page and therefore of course the same as in the folder i'm running it from (SGather_1.13623.1), launcher version shows v4.0.6.13623

Have tried: running as administrator, deleting WTF folder, closing and reopening wow and sgather a bunch of times, trying to attach process at every possible stage (login screen, char screen, in-game, out of game).

any other ideas? lazybot is good but let's face it there's only one king  :Wink: 

-update 

I installed wow and sgather on a different windows 7 computer and it runs fine. so it's something to do with my install :\

for others experiencing the same issue I have described, try a reformat and reinstall wow. it works!

----------


## supguise123

> Hi guys , i got a problem with Sgather , all good till i press start the bot , it mounts up and then it waits in the air with mount...State:roaming but nothing...can any1 help me ...? please ...i got Windows xp , may i have to open it with administrator ? thanks
> 
> im just pressing left click and opening.. i don't know how to open it as administrator. i have windows xp
> i have a friend with windows 7 and that patch work on him.. and he's opening as administrator.. in my computer i dont know how to fix it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------
> 
> aa i tryed this on windows 7 .. i runed as administrator.. and im pressing start.. the character mount up and then... not moving it needs num lock to work.. but i cant pressing all the time num lock etc....cuase when it goes to the herb the character running on it and cant take it so i have to press num lock again... can some1 help me on this ?



maybe bind move foward button to Arrow key`?

----------


## Monguu

Everytime i'm starting/attaching the bot i'm getting WoW-error, is there anything i can do about it?

----------


## LittlePrincess

reset key bindings to default...you probally have auto run as something other than numlock

----------


## thrylas

> Everytime i'm starting/attaching the bot i'm getting WoW-error, is there anything i can do about it?


You are likely trying to start the bot while already flying, that causes a bug that crashes wow since the 4.0.6 patch. just land, jump off your mount, then attach and it should work fine.

----------


## albinooo

Why does it not work for me `?

----------


## thrylas

> Why does it not work for me `?


A little information on why its not working would help us help you. We cant tell you what your doing wrong if you dont tell us what is happening.

----------


## EmJay

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.(Object )

?

----------


## albinooo

I dont now but when im hit attach its coming up the normal thanks for yousing SGather and then after it is coming up a small windows that it stand that is dont work

----------


## ahf620

> I dont now but when im hit attach its coming up the normal thanks for yousing SGather and then after it is coming up a small windows that it stand that is dont work



Any chance for a screenshot?

well guys.. some things that sometimes help.. just tips:
1- Don't attach while flying.
2- Attach on the character selection screen, not when you're logged in.
3- Keep WoW on window mode.
4- Run SGather as admin -Obvious i know, but some people aren't-. (Only for windows Vista and above).
5- Don't Stop the gathering otherwise it'll cause errors and might disconnect you

----------


## ahf620

Sorry fixed now. character selection, not loading.

----------


## cof1

Guys, i have a question for you.
I want to rename this awesome bot, cus i heard if bot name isnt like "SGather", and it is like "msn or something like that". Some ppl told me that luckly u wont get banned when they are checking programs attached to wow. I couldnt find a rename options in settings.

----------


## warriorking

Hello, I have a problem with frames, I detected only 7 frames but none of flying! how to detect a flying mount? Thank you

----------


## Klex

> Guys, i have a question for you.
> I want to rename this awesome bot, cus i heard if bot name isnt like "SGather", and it is like "msn or something like that". Some ppl told me that luckly u wont get banned when they are checking programs attached to wow. I couldnt find a rename options in settings.


No... that doesn't matter if you're enabling sgather after using the launcher.

----------


## Valmere

Slightly updated version of my post back on page 110:

Common Issues:
1) Flight Form

The bot doesn't support flight form, quit asking about it.

2) Unhandled Exception / Bot doesn't start / Why doesn't this work / etc

You need to run the game in windowed mode, dx9 mode, have default movement keys, and enable auto loot. Also run it as admin if you're on vista / 7. If none of this has solved it, make sure your .net is updated to 4.0. There's also been reports of people deleting their config.wtf and the bot magically starts working.
-Video -> Advanced -> Hardware cursor (or whatever is the name of that option) -> Turn it off. -Credits to Rivus for this one, it worked for him

3) My bot doesn't herb / mine from X node

Open the settings.xml file in your bots in notepad. Find this part near the bottom:


```
<GatherSpecificItems />
```

Add the name of the node underneath this inside of <string></string> tags and then close it off with </GatherSpecificItems>.
Example:

```
<GatherSpecificItems>
    <string>Obsidium Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Obsidium Deposit</string>
    <string>Elementium Vein</string>
    <string>Rich Elementium Vein</string>
    <string>Pyrite Deposit</string>
    <string>Rich Pyrite Deposit</string>
    <string>Stormvine</string>
    <string>Azshara's Veil</string>
    <string>Heartblossom</string>
    <string>Whiptail</string>
    <string>Cinderbloom</string>
    <string>Twilight Jasmine</string>
</GatherSpecificItems>
```

4) Farming in Vashj'ir and my bot skips nodes / Doesn't mount back up properly

Make sure you don't have "Skip underwater nodes" checked in the settings. Also, there's a great auto-it script that runs parallel with the bot that was coded JUST FOR mounting in Vashj zones:
AutoIT Vashj'ir Mount Fix for SGather


5) Freezes and whatnot when I try to select my mount

Find this line in your settings.xml and change it to whatever mount you want to use:


```
 <MountName>Abyssal Seahorse</MountName>
```

6) Bot and/or WoW crash on attach

As JuJu stated, the bot can be a little buggy while attaching. People have found various ways of getting it to attach without causing a crash. Here's a few:

-Keep trying
-After pressing attach, quickly tab back into the game
-Make sure you're following all the steps in Common Issue #2


7) And always remember, as I said in an earlier post:



> 1) Don't bot in high traffic zones
> There's many different zones you can bot in with Cata. So what if the herb/ore you need isn't in the zone? Pick what you can to sell and then buy what you need.
> 
> 2) DON'T USE PUBLIC PROFILES.
> Using public profiles is one of the easiest ways to be spotted and possibly banned. Also, most public profiles aren't anywhere near perfect. You'll be running into trees and stuff left and right. Make your own profile. SGather AutoIT Profile Creator is a great tool that can help make a smooth profile.





links in case you somehow missed them:
SGather AutoIT Profile Creator
AutoIT Vashj'ir Mount Fix for SGather

----------


## JoeWestwood

Fantastic bot!! Thank you for your time and for making this!

----------


## warriorking

Hello, I have a problem with mount, I detected only 7 mount but none of flying! how to detect a flying mount? Thank you

----------


## ofizzy15

Bot is currently up and running well for me!

Thanks for the update it was worth the wait guys!

----------


## Gatx

I don't post much, but figured this bot deserves a post.


First off I just wated to say, bot is amazing, thanks so much for making it and keeping it updated. Will be looking into Shadowbot sooner or later, but for now Sgather is terrific.

Haven't found any bugs/glitches yet, but when I do I'll be sure to post.

Once again thanks for this amazing bot.

----------


## ahf620

> Hello, I have a problem with mount, I detected only 7 mount but none of flying! how to detect a flying mount? Thank you


 
As Valmere mentioned

5) Freezes and whatnot when I try to select my mount

Find this line in your settings.xml and change it to whatever mount you want to use:
Code:

<MountName>Abyssal Seahorse</MountName>

----------


## cheator1

First of all thanks for a great bot!

I do have one problem tho, it seems to work fine (so far) except it's not moving. I start the bot and it mounts and looks towards the direction it's supposed to go but it doesn't move, now if I hold down w or the up arrow it will move to the node, dismount, use the node, remount and turn to the next node but i have to keep holding down forward, also it doesnt fly up, it keeps running on the ground when i press forwards.

My keybindings are set to default. Any fix for this? PLEASE! thanks in advance

----------


## caleadown

Got it all in order now. Just needed up update some settings.


Thanks so much for your hard work juju and as well to the constructive posters in this thread! +rep!

----------


## Scy

> 5) Freezes and whatnot when I try to select my mount
> 
> Find this line in your settings.xml and change it to whatever mount you want to use:


Could I add in like three different mounts and it select them like a random mount macro would?

----------


## XSilentiumX

Hey, I keep getting this error every time i open up the bot :

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jim/Desktop/Stuff/Gatherer/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jim/Desktop/Stuff/Gatherer/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jim/Desktop/Stuff/Gatherer/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jim/Desktop/Stuff/Gatherer/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Jim/AppData/Local/Temp/%7Bee7b27d4-1b78-4e1e-9bc7-625a7cbe2131%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

----------


## Scy

> First of all thanks for a great bot!
> 
> I do have one problem tho, it seems to work fine (so far) except it's not moving. I start the bot and it mounts and looks towards the direction it's supposed to go but it doesn't move, now if I hold down w or the up arrow it will move to the node, dismount, use the node, remount and turn to the next node but i have to keep holding down forward, also it doesnt fly up, it keeps running on the ground when i press forwards.
> 
> My keybindings are set to default. Any fix for this? PLEASE! thanks in advance


One keybinding that sometimes gets overlooked is autorun make sure its bound to the default button. Which should be numlock unless your on a laptop without a 10key pad.

----------


## cheator1

> One keybinding that sometimes gets overlooked is autorun make sure its bound to the default button. Which should be numlock unless your on a laptop without a 10key pad.



it was bound to both numlock and mouse button 4, tried unbinding mb4 and just using numlock, still nothing. GAH!

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

Anybody experience the same problem? Character is not moving forward, im mounting, looking towards the next waypoint, but not moving. Keybindings are set to default. When Im manually moving forward it uses the nodes etc, but i cant sit around pressing forward all the time kind of defeats the purpose of a bot.

Please if anyone has heard of a fix for this help me out!

----------


## salor

Thanks for the update JuJuBoSc  :Smile:

----------


## Scy

> it was bound to both numlock and mouse button 4, tried unbinding mb4 and just using numlock, still nothing. GAH!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody experience the same problem? Character is not moving forward, im mounting, looking towards the next waypoint, but not moving. Keybindings are set to default. When Im manually moving forward it uses the nodes etc, but i cant sit around pressing forward all the time kind of defeats the purpose of a bot.
> 
> Please if anyone has heard of a fix for this help me out!


 I suggest deleting everything but your profiles and re-downloading it. If that doesnt fix it then its something else other than sgatherer. I had issues with it crashing everytime so I deleted everything but my profiles and re-downloaded it and its working perfect now.

----------


## wurstboy

sry for posting again, but I didn't ask how flightform works,
but IF THERE MIGHT BE AN UPDATE someday^^

thx so far

----------


## cheator1

> Anybody experience the same problem? Character is not moving forward, im mounting, looking towards the next waypoint, but not moving. Keybindings are set to default. When Im manually moving forward it uses the nodes etc, but i cant sit around pressing forward all the time kind of defeats the purpose of a bot.
> 
> Please if anyone has heard of a fix for this help me out!
> 
> 
> I suggest deleting everything but your profiles and re-downloading it. If that doesnt fix it then its something else other than sgatherer. I had issues with it crashing everytime so I deleted everything but my profiles and re-downloaded it and its working perfect now.




Just tried, didn't work. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## Scy

> sry for posting again, but I didn't ask how flightform works,
> but IF THERE MIGHT BE AN UPDATE someday^^
> 
> thx so far


Ahem read this post 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2041854

----------


## cheator1

Running in dx9, windowed mode, default keybindings, auto loot enabled, running both wow and sgather as administrator, my net is updated to 4.0, and reinstalled the bot but nothing is working, the bot is doing everything BUT moving, if i help it by pressing arrow up it does what it's supposed to, kinda. Running win7 64bit.

anybody who's experienced this before?

edit: now also tried removing Config.wtf, nothing.

----------


## Rivus

Same here. Gathers, mounts, but i need to be constantly pressing the autorun button  :Frown:

----------


## bloodlove

> Same here. Gathers, mounts, but i need to be constantly pressing the autorun button


enable click to move

----------


## cheator1

> enable click to move


Tried it, doesn't work

----------


## niklasmm

Come on JuJu ! get this up and running, its says it cant connect too the mmolazy server!  :Smile:

----------


## Rivus

Found the fix for my issue. 

Video -> Advanced -> Hardware cursor (or whatever is the name of that option) -> Turn it off.

----------


## niklasmm

Now Whack is working again, but it is still saying "Is unable to connect to MMOlazy server" ?? any help to get here ?

----------


## cof1

> Now Whack is working again, but it is still saying "Is unable to connect to MMOlazy server" ?? any help to get here ?


Just reset ur computer.

----------


## grego90

Why can't i download the bot ? 
It says Oops! This page appears broken. DNS Error - Server cannot be found.

----------


## thrylas

Anyone know if i add the camel figurine to specific items if it will pick it up? I afked for an hour today and while I was away my npc scan picked it up but it was gone when I got back obviously. So will this work, has anyone tested it? If not this would be a completely awsome addition to this bot, not that its not already awsome :P.

----------


## Cyndaquil

Is the link on Juju's first post the correct updated link for 4.0.6?

If not could somebody link the correct one, please.

----------


## Waynuzzo

Thanks for the update, man  :Smile:

----------


## cheator1

> Found the fix for my issue. 
> 
> Video -> Advanced -> Hardware cursor (or whatever is the name of that option) -> Turn it off.


Ahh man really thought it would work, but didn't, turned it off didn't work, rebooted wow just to be safe, still didn't work. Any other ideas?  :Smile:

----------


## baysic

> Ahh man really thought it would work, but didn't, turned it off didn't work, rebooted wow just to be safe, still didn't work. Any other ideas?


doesn't work for me either.

and the bot keeps walking pass the nodes and sometimes fall off the cliff -.- because of toggle auto run thingy.

----------


## bpower

i have a problem when im opening bot ... 

Unhadled exception has occurred in your application. If you click 
Continiue the application will ignore this error and attemt to continue. If
you click Quit, the application will close immediately

Object reference not set to an instance of an object

[Details] [Continue] [Quit]


and details say:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Local%20Settings/Temp/%7Bee7b27d4-1b78-4e1e-9bc7-625a7cbe2131%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.1
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/WinSxS/x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


Can some1 help me with this ?

----------


## ijsje

Thanks for the wonderful bot JuJu!
I love it!
Thanks for the update as well.

A friend of mine is trying the bot as well.
He seems to be having some problems with it.
It just flies in a straight line, not picking up any nodes.
He's miner/herbalist.
He also is unable to select a mount, the dropdown just says 'no mount'
Any suggestions?

He just told me he's getting some lua errors:


[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00120000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00120000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00120000[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## cheator1

> Thanks for the wonderful bot JuJu!
> I love it!
> Thanks for the update as well.
> 
> A friend of mine is trying the bot as well.
> He seems to be having some problems with it.
> It just flies in a straight line, not picking up any nodes.
> He's miner/herbalist.
> He also is unable to select a mount, the dropdown just says 'no mount'
> ...



Had the same problem at first, tell him to completely shut down wow, open Config.wtf, and remove the line "SET gxApi "d3d11"". Close and save the file, then open wow. But tell him to close wow before doing this as even if you x-log the client it will save the config.wtf file to the clients last used settings.

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




> doesn't work for me either.
> 
> and the bot keeps walking pass the nodes and sometimes fall off the cliff -.- because of toggle auto run thingy.


Annoying isn't it! Let me know if you find the solution, really hoping to bot my way through the weekend.  :Wink:

----------


## ijsje

Thanks! He is now a happy botter  :Smile:

----------


## Melo84

Same problem for me , he dont found any mount , and i dont have the line "SET gxApi "d3d11" , in my config.wtf  :Frown:

----------


## cheator1

> Slightly updated version of my post back on page 110:
> 
> Common Issues:
> 1) Flight Form
> 
> The bot doesn't support flight form, quit asking about it.
> 
> 2) Unhandled Exception / Bot doesn't start / Why doesn't this work / etc
> 
> ...




Check through the common issues post by Valmere

Edit; Valmere any idea for a fix for my problem?

----------


## cheator1

A lot of us are still experiencing the same problem, character won't move forward, we have to help the bot by pressing forward or autorun. 

Tried d3d9, dx11, enabling/disabling move on mouse click and hardware cursor, running sgather in different compatibility modes (all vista and xp SPs), run wow and sgather as admin, always in windowed mode, default hotkeys, no addons, updated .NET frameworks to latest, rebooting computer, deleting Config.wtf, deleting WTF and Interface folders completely, enabling/disabling numlock. _What else is there?_.

Any help would be much apreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## ahf620

> A lot of us are still experiencing the same problem, character won't move forward, we have to help the bot by pressing forward or autorun. 
> 
> Tried d3d9, dx11, enabling/disabling move on mouse click and hardware cursor, running sgather in different compatibility modes (all vista and xp SPs), run wow and sgather as admin, always in windowed mode, default hotkeys, no addons, updated .NET frameworks to latest, rebooting computer, deleting Config.wtf, deleting WTF and Interface folders completely, enabling/disabling numlock. _What else is there?_.
> 
> Any help would be much apreciated.



If everything you tried didn't work, try making a new wow folder, repair it so all settings would be deleted and such, like a clean version of wow, not even account info, and try it with that. hope it works for you mate.

----------


## cheator1

> If everything you tried didn't work, try making a new wow folder, repair it so all settings would be deleted and such, like a clean version of wow, not even account info, and try it with that. hope it works for you mate.


Just tried it, didn't work. Basicly did the same thing as removal of Config.wtf does but it was worth a shot, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## ahf620

> Just tried it, didn't work. Basicly did the same thing as removal of Config.wtf does but it was worth a shot, thank you.


Then you probably have some hardware issues mate.. tried on a different computer?

----------


## Holyshokk

Hey, is it possible to use Swift Flight Form as a mount? cause i dont find it in the mount list  :Frown:

----------


## Rivus

> Ahh man really thought it would work, but didn't, turned it off didn't work, rebooted wow just to be safe, still didn't work. Any other ideas?


Helped me yesterday... Today I have the same issue  :Frown: 

Update : Closed some software that was running in my tray (TeamViewer, Daemon Tools, Skype) and tried disabling and enabling the touchpad via hotkeys.
Strange, but it helped  :EEK!:

----------


## ahf620

> Helped me yesterday... Today I have the same issue 
> 
> Update : Closed some software that was running in my tray (TeamViewer, Daemon Tools, Skype) and tried disabling and enabling the touchpad via hotkeys.
> Strange, but it helped


Can you be more specific? like are those all the programs you closed? going to make a thread to help with SGather issues.

----------


## Rivus

Yep. Nothing more, nothing less. Just those 3. The one that could actually make a problem was teamviewer, but I posted the other two, just in case...

----------


## Valmere

> Can you be more specific? like are those all the programs you closed? going to make a thread to help with SGather issues.


A separate thread isn't needed. If people can't look back a few pages and find My Post: then they're just lazy leeches.

----------


## Rivus

After restarting my PC several times and trying to find what is the issue, it seems that it's still the hardware cursor thingie. As long as I turn it on, tab out of wow, tab in turn off and retab again, it works.

----------


## cheator1

> Yep. Nothing more, nothing less. Just those 3. The one that could actually make a problem was teamviewer, but I posted the other two, just in case...


Dude I use teamviewer, will test this out asap


IT'S WORKING! Didn't do anything with hardware cursor kept it OFF, the problem was either teamviewer or daemon tools, those were the two programs I turned off. F*** YEA! Thanks for the tip buddy

----------


## Rivus

oh.. so it IS TeamViewer  :Embarrassment:  Was just thinking about testing it :P

----------


## bpower

i have a problem when im opening bot ... 

Unhadled exception has occurred in your application. If you click 
Continiue the application will ignore this error and attemt to continue. If
you click Quit, the application will close immediately

Object reference not set to an instance of an object

[Details] [Continue] [Quit]


and details say:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at SGather.Core.Injection.Lua_GetReturnValue(String Command, String Argument)
at SGather.Helpers.Mount.Update()
at SGather.Forms.Main.MountName_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1433 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Desktop/bot/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/bnb_game_user/Local%20Settings/Temp/%7Bee7b27d4-1b78-4e1e-9bc7-625a7cbe2131%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.1
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/WinSxS/x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.1_x-ww_6f74963e/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


Can some1 help me with this ?

----------


## drame

I use Whack, please add an option for the bot flee the battle ! :Frown:

----------


## muhaxxx

"should add druid flight form to mounts"

----------


## DK1989

> "should add druid flight form to mounts"


...shoo leecher. This has only been posted 893465923475 times in this thread. He is aware of it.

On topic;

Mount drop down issue - Use windowed mode.
Stops or DCes after like 60 nodes. Restart SGather and dont stop/start it.
Don't like the other profiles - Make your own

----------


## taz0r

Can someone please help me. I have this issue where my bags get full, my gear gets full red after spirit ressing over and over. Basically the problem is i can not mail / repair. The bot works perfectly fine except for these two things. If anyone has some advice to fix this problem i would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## frII

Hello everyone,
I have a little question.Does this bot,works with EU servers?

----------


## serialboter

> Can someone please help me. I have this issue where my bags get full, my gear gets full red after spirit ressing over and over. Basically the problem is i can not mail / repair. The bot works perfectly fine except for these two things. If anyone has some advice to fix this problem i would greatly appreciate it.


Do you have a Town point in your profile ?
and did you mention to SGather what you wanna send by mail ?

----------


## forceuser

> Is the link on Juju's first post the correct updated link for 4.0.6?
> 
> If not could somebody link the correct one, please.


It seems correct but the site is down for me.

----------


## tboi07

aye website is down boys, thus the bot wont work until it is back up  :Big Grin:

----------


## frII

So does it work with EU sevrvers or not?Please answer me:confused:

----------


## Gatx

TO SAVE COUNTLESS PAGES OF SPAM:

Yes as of right now, SGather is not working due to the fact that the mmo-lazy website is down, causing server stability issues. Obviously the bot will not be back online until the website is back up, so wait patiently and don't start complaining for an update again!

----------


## onesbronson

> TO SAVE COUNTLESS PAGES OF SPAM:
> 
> Yes as of right now, SGather is not working due to the fact that the mmo-lazy website is down, causing server stability issues. Obviously the bot will not be back online until the website is back up, so wait patiently and don't start complaining for an update again!


websites up

----------


## jakestones

i have been botting the last couple of hours without any DC, so not everyone has been effected

----------


## frII

So...it does work with RU.Greate.
Two questions(because i cant find any FAQ in this thread or on the offical forum)
1.How to make it move automaticly?Sholud i set specific buttoms?Cuse right now I'am moving more like manualy.
2.How to make it automaticly set on mount?Cause it didnt see it in the bot.But it dismount and back sometimes automaticly.

Cause with out automatic movement it like he just fly thought the mine instedad of stop,dismonut loot,get back on mount and etc.

Bot is greate.Thank you very muck for suck a greate job!

So the buttom to move and to sit on the mount.How to set these one?=)

basicly besides two moment, and mount/dismount everething works fine.

P.S.
I figured it out all by my self.Everything is orking just fine.Thanks again!

----------


## madturk

> Bot is greate.Thank you very muck for suck a greate job!



This made me laugh . lololol

----------


## alucardz

is there any way it can ONLY gather a specific item? instead of just picking up everything it sees in its path?

I have tried the "Specific Items" button and only typing the item i want to get, but it still picks up everything.

thanks

ps. this is my first post here  :Smile:  and i have tried reading around with nothing concrete on this.

----------


## gero321

Still disconnects me on attachment. I get a wow error every time. +Keep up the good work with the bot  :Smile:

----------


## auxiliry

> is there any way it can ONLY gather a specific item? instead of just picking up everything it sees in its path?
> 
> I have tried the "Specific Items" button and only typing the item i want to get, but it still picks up everything.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ps. this is my first post here  and i have tried reading around with nothing concrete on this.


I doubt it, since it uses the auto loot feature to loot.

----------


## Jonte54

Yesterday night my bot gone crazy for some reason, all my setting and such is the same as normal but yesterday my bot started flying around in circles after like 10 minutes and skipped like half of the nodes flying past before. SO I'm just wondering what might be the problem and how do it fix it? I tried removing the bot and reinstall it redo the setting and another profile but doesn't work. Please help=)

----------


## jabarri7

> is there any way it can ONLY gather a specific item? instead of just picking up everything it sees in its path?
> 
> I have tried the "Specific Items" button and only typing the item i want to get, but it still picks up everything.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ps. this is my first post here  and i have tried reading around with nothing concrete on this.


Do you have the "Mines" checkbox selected? If so you need to uncheck it then it will only gather the nodes that you have placed in "Specific Items"

----------


## nodzen

hey i got this problem with sgather that when i extract it to the desktop i can't attatch it. plz tell me if you know anything about this

ps. ur bot is the best gathering bot out there i love it so fing much. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cavalierz24

Figured out the crashing part, been testing for a few days now, Every time you go to run it delete your settings file cause that's what is causing it to crash, no crash for a few days doing it that way and soon as i tried it with not deleting the settings file it crashed :P so delete the settings file before you start up. 

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## serialboter

Hi

I've made an AutoIt script that loot after entering in combat if mob is in range.

I'll only post the script for the moment to hear your feedbacks and then i'll post the exe later.


```
$wowWindowTitle = "World of Warcraft"
$sGatherWindowTitle = "Nodes :"
$SGatherLogControl = "[NAME:Logs; INSTANCE:1]"
$sGatherGatherSuccess = "\[BOT\] Gathering success !\s*$"
$sGatherCombat = "(?:\[BOT\] Adds detected)(.*)\s*$"
$sGatherLootMessage = "[INJECT] Trying to loot !" & @CRLF;
$Cbdetect = "0"

AutoItSetOption("SendKeyDownDelay", 300)

While 1
		If WinExists($sGatherWindowTitle) Then
			$sGatherLogText = ControlGetText($sGatherWindowTitle,"",$SGatherLogControl)
			If StringRegExp ($sGatherLogText, $sGatherCombat) Then
				If WinExists($wowWindowTitle) Then
					$Cbdetect = "1" ; You're in combat
				EndIf
			EndIf
			if ($Cbdetect == 1) then
				If StringRegExp ($sGatherLogText, $sGatherGatherSuccess) Then
					If WinExists($wowWindowTitle) Then
						ControlSend ($wowWindowTitle, "", "", "{9}", 0) ; Bind to macro last traget
						ControlSend ($wowWindowTitle, "", "", "{=}", 0) ; Bind to Interact with target
						Sleep(1 * 200)
						ControlSend ($wowWindowTitle, "", "", "{8}", 0) ; Bind to your mount (same as SGather)
						ControlSetText($sGatherWindowTitle, "", $SGatherLogControl, $sGatherLogText & $sGatherLootMessage)
						$Cbdetect = "0"
						Sleep(10 * 1000)
					EndIf
				EndIf
			EndIf
		EndIf
		Sleep(1 * 300)
WEnd
```

There is 3 things to setup :
1- Bind your intercat with target ("=" in the script)
2- Bind a simple macro ("9" in the script) 

```
/targetlasttarget
```

3- Bind your mount ("8" in the script)

The bot will scan if he detect an Add and loot it

It will not loot if the Add is at range
It will loot only your last target mob. If you were fighting 2 mob only one (your last target).

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Rivus

Aaaaand BAN hammered  :Embarrassment:  

Better stop hack-gathering. Will **** you up  :Big Grin: 

Actually glad this happened. I will finally start studying

----------


## hunnotu

> Aaaaand BAN hammered  
> 
> Better stop hack-gathering. Will **** you up 
> 
> Actually glad this happened. I will finally start studying


did you get banned with sgather? or did you also use another program?

----------


## Rivus

As I said, I was hack-gathering from the underground. 

I was using WHack. I don't blame it, I am pretty sure I was just reported by someone.

----------


## sorryboy90

_Dont know how , but it aint working , its going fine till i press Start then it shuts down ... 
please help me !!!!_

----------


## Arthasman

try putting settings in it, try adding a profile to it...try adding a mount to it... try running it as administrator, download all the necessary programs to run it. 

Anyway i got a question for the community. What does the bot do (as in: standard settings) when bags are full and you dont have a mailing system set up? Is there anyway to auto log off when bags are full? (or does it do that already?)
Ive been using this bot for a while now but never had the full bag issue coming up  :Smile:

----------


## serialboter

> try putting settings in it, try adding a profile to it...try adding a mount to it... try running it as administrator, download all the necessary programs to run it. 
> 
> Anyway i got a question for the community. What does the bot do (as in: standard settings) when bags are full and you dont have a mailing system set up? Is there anyway to auto log off when bags are full? (or does it do that already?)
> Ive been using this bot for a while now but never had the full bag issue coming up


 I tried and it continued mining/herbalism since i went back with all bag full except Volatiles thats wasn t full ^^
and it was crying that bags are full ...
should add a option to stop after bag full or some defined time  :Smile: 

BTW works so nicely thx a lot !

----------


## Shadeg

help me plz, why bot dont return to town on broken items?

----------


## grindhouse

I'm having an issue with the mailing feature. When ever my bags fill up, rather than going to a town and mailing to the specified toon, the bot just keeps flying the designated path. Anyone else having this issue; is there a way to fix this?

----------


## serialboter

> help me plz, why bot dont return to town on broken items?


do you have a townpoint and if yes, do you have a waypoint in your townpoint ?

----------


## Jonte54

does anyone know why my bot starts flying around is a circle after a while, it's gone crazy moving the camera before too and many times it can't even get to open ground herbs / mines cuz it's flying past and back up and down and so on. anyone know what's the problem and how to fix?

----------


## serialboter

> does anyone know why my bot starts flying around is a circle after a while, it's gone crazy moving the camera before too and many times it can't even get to open ground herbs / mines cuz it's flying past and back up and down and so on. anyone know what's the problem and how to fix?


did you check each point of this post ? http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2041854

----------


## Jonte54

I tried some things there but it's still not good, worked fine until yestreday that's when it started, had been running it the night before until i got wow error and now it's like this.

----------


## Appie

Hmm, looks like I'm having problems with dieing keep ending up with ress sickness every now and than, checked my combat log and seems he doesnt atack back (he doesnt do this always! ofcourse I setted up my combat settings  :Wink: ) anyone else got this problem?

----------


## Aaron1570

My problem is when I'm at the Choose process screen there is a - where the characters should be. I have windows 7 and Im running as admin.

----------


## cheator1

> My problem is when I'm at the Choose process screen there is a - where the characters should be. I have windows 7 and Im running as admin.


That's OK I have the same, it's not a problem, just attach at the login screen and log your character, it will attach to any character you log on, you can also logout and change character and it will attach to that character, update spells and abilities, mounts etc. GO BOT! (:

----------


## asdfx123

sry for my bad english but i have a problem with the waypoints my charakter is gatherring the herb than mount but then he dont move in the bot is called 

[BOT] Gathering success !

[BOT] Mount success !

[BOT] Approaching : Silberblatt ...

[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...

[BOT] Node approach failed !

pls can some one help ??

----------


## Ranam

I am having a problem with mailing all my stuff when my bags are full. It doesn't actually fly back to town and mail anything, is there something I am missing?

----------


## Kimpie

Bot has been working non stop for a few days, but when i restarted the bot it keeps saying : [ERROR] Enter ingame before start bot !
I am ingame and i have attached it to my WoW-process.

Any tips?

----------


## cheator1

> sry for my bad english but i have a problem with the waypoints my charakter is gatherring the herb than mount but then he dont move in the bot is called 
> 
> [BOT] Gathering success !
> 
> [BOT] Mount success !
> 
> [BOT] Approaching : Silberblatt ...
> 
> [BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...
> ...


Turn off any programs running in the background, especially Teamviewer if you use it. Also don't forget to reset your key bindings to defaults.

----------


## Loopist

my bot just go up and down in the water and try to fly straight but i doesn't do it how do i fix it? and can it be the profile?

----------


## drame

Nobody knows a way to flee the aggro?
A script, a command, another bot?

Sry google translate is my best friend.  :Big Grin:

----------


## grindhouse

[MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !

[MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !

[BOT] Mount success !


Anyone else had this one? Also, how the hell do I fix it?

EDIT: Never mind. Apparently SGather isn't compliant with bag consolidation addons such as OneBag3 and Bagnon.

----------


## serialboter

> Never mind. Apparently SGather isn't compliant with bag consolidation addons such as OneBag3 and Bagnon.


I'm useing bagnon without any problems

----------


## grindhouse

> I'm useing bagnon without any problems


Really? I tried them both and it gave me the same error.

----------


## woodgun

I use baggon without any problems also

----------


## sh0e

> EDIT: Never mind. Apparently SGather isn't compliant with bag consolidation addons such as OneBag3 and Bagnon.


using OneBag3 - working like a charm

----------


## BenOwns

well sgather was working for me, now i got me a big fat error  :Smile: 

here you go.


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.BadImageFormatException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. This assembly is built by a runtime newer than the currently loaded runtime and cannot be loaded.
File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
   at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
   at SGather.Core.Injection..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/baller/Desktop/WoW%20Hacks%20and%20Bots/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/baller/Desktop/WoW%20Hacks%20and%20Bots/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/baller/Desktop/WoW%20Hacks%20and%20Bots/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/baller/Desktop/WoW%20Hacks%20and%20Bots/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

thanks

----------


## gerstenmalz

hey guys bot has been working for me really well!
but recently i got a problem. I mostly go afk while botting or watch tv and when I look back
after maybe 20 minutes WoW logged out and turns a red error box to me in the login screen
saying something about RepopMe() returning a nil value.

edit: have a look at this
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2514/neuebitmapb.png

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Reset your keybindings

----------


## Arrakoth

hello, i am also having an issue with my copy of Sgather: when i try and put a flying mount into my mount thing, all that pops up is a error that tells me that an unhandled exception has occured in my application. why is it doing that?? also, when i try to run the bot, all that comes up is that it has stopped working hen it has not even started doing it!!! can you please help me?? i am using windows 7 as an OS

----------


## OrphanedMug

> hello, i am also having an issue with my copy of Sgather: when i try and put a flying mount into my mount thing, all that pops up is a error that tells me that an unhandled exception has occured in my application. why is it doing that?? also, when i try to run the bot, all that comes up is that it has stopped working hen it has not even started doing it!!! can you please help me?? i am using windows 7 as an OS


Run it as admin happens to me If I dont run as admin





> hey guys bot has been working for me really well!
> but recently i got a problem. I mostly go afk while botting or watch tv and when I look back
> after maybe 20 minutes WoW logged out and turns a red error box to me in the login screen
> saying something about RepopMe() returning a nil value.
> 
> edit: have a look at this
> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2514/neuebitmapb.png


Its just the bot getting confused mine does it if i get DC'd, tryign to release corpse or summin.

----------


## Aaron1570

> That's OK I have the same, it's not a problem, just attach at the login screen and log your character, it will attach to any character you log on, you can also logout and change character and it will attach to that character, update spells and abilities, mounts etc. GO BOT! (:


 I think my problem is a bit more deep than that. I tried what you said and nothing happened. My problem started after I upgraded my pirated windows 7 to get rid of the "Your computer is not genuine" every hour. And now the bot doesn't recognize WoWs build #.

----------


## mazzarin

hey im a great fan of this bot been using it for ages.
but recently wow locked every single person out of my server today saying some login sever probs so they closed it. and since i log back on and attach the bot it causes wow to crash and ask to send a help message to blizzard

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:04310FFF

The instruction at "0x04310FFF" referenced memory at "0x04311000".
The memory could not be "executed".

----------


## serialboter

> I think my problem is a bit more deep than that. I tried what you said and nothing happened. My problem started after I upgraded my pirated windows 7 to get rid of the "Your computer is not genuine" every hour. And now the bot doesn't recognize WoWs build #.


 did you try to Download a fresh bot install and start it all over ?

----------


## Aaron1570

> did you try to Download a fresh bot install and start it all over ?


Yes that worked! thanks.

----------


## Arcanejunk

hey is there any way you could add a timer to it? so it shuts off after say 2 hours

----------


## LeetHaxor

> hey is there any way you could add a timer to it? so it shuts off after say 2 hours


Easy way to do this would be just make your pc shutdown after 2 hours, unless you REALLY need just the bot to shut down.

There may be a command for that, not sure.

----------


## hunnotu

> Easy way to do this would be just make your pc shutdown after 2 hours, unless you REALLY need just the bot to shut down.
> 
> There may be a command for that, not sure.


Make a windows cmd so sgather.exe shuts down after X seconds

----------


## RockerUK

Sent mail don't work for me. I don't know why. 
I need complete profile [Optimized for Sgather] for:
1-Mining | Obsidium [Mount Hyjal]
2-Mining | Elementium/Pyrite [Twilight]
3-Herbalism | Twilight Jasmine [Twilight]
4-Herbalism | Azshara/Stormwine [Vanshir]
5-Herbalism | Whiptail/Cinderbloom [Uldum]
Someone have a profile to upload?
I've used gatherbuddy profile but on SGather i can't load BadNode.xml
There are many gatherbuddy profile with badnode, so the character go in bad node also

----------


## yopilax

Noone in their right mind will share a farming profile they actually use. That's the number one way to get caught. Rule of thumb is... If you wanna farm safely you make your own routes.

----------


## Syltex

REQUEST
Add a check box for skipping combat, this will be VERY useful when you underground botting  :Smile:

----------


## jasonjd315

nvm got it xP
works great xD

----------


## Nosfera

Im getting a message right after I open the BOT saying *"Unable to connect do MMOlazy server"*. :confused:
Does anyone know what it means and how can i fix it?!
Is there anyone else getting the same error? 

PLZZZZZZZZ I can't live without it anymore!! >.<
 :EEK!: 

thanks

----------


## jonnycmc

Love the bot man, not only is it making me stinky rich, it also levels my alts because of the xp from nodes. Just wanted to say, might it be worth having a sound or alarm option for the bot, which makes a sound of your own choice when you are being for instnace; wispered, emoted, invited, followed, stuck, dead, or anything that the puts the bot a risk, because most players sit and watch tv or try to get some shut-eye whilst the bot is running. Discuss  :Smile: 

Bots amazing still!
+rep

----------


## killaklownn

[QUOTE=Nosfera;2045331]Im getting a message right after I open the BOT saying *"Unable to connect do MMOlazy server"*. :confused:
Does anyone know what it means and how can i fix it?!
Is there anyone else getting the same error? 

PLZZZZZZZZ I can't live without it anymore!! >.<
 :EEK!: 

thanks[/QUOT
keep opening it until it attaches. on the first page it says there are attachment issues that will be fixed next patch

----------


## Syltex

Hmm, the bot doesnt move correctly. It handles turning but it cant move forward. 
Worked yesterday, tried keybinding rest + redownloading sGather.

----------


## serialboter

> Hmm, the bot doesnt move correctly. It handles turning but it cant move forward. 
> Worked yesterday, tried keybinding rest + redownloading sGather.


Do you have Teamviewer ? if yes turn it off and retry...

----------


## uncle_fedor

when I run SGather at WinXP SP3, it gives an error:

----------------------------
SGather.exe - .NET Framework Initialization Error
---------------------------
Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application.
---------------------------
ОК 
---------------------------

.net updated (4.0.3xx atm), directx updated, but problem is not solved

----------


## TeeKay2000

Try uninstalling your .Net framework and install it fresh. You might have updated it from an earlier version that's not supported.

----------


## uncle_fedor

done, but still error at start

----------


## Cyndaquil

I'm getting an error in WoW when i open Sgather, saying something about a retail version of WoW isn't available.

and when I try to open WoW second and WoW first, it makes Sgather stop responding.

Anyone know why?

----------


## LeetHaxor

Having problems with Vash'jir profiles, any one that I use.

Basically what happens is it'll be going along as normal, and then it'll just start turning around and around for like a minute, then continue on.

----------


## kamaro

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x010F0000

Any ideas?

----------


## serialboter

> Having problems with Vash'jir profiles, any one that I use.
> 
> Basically what happens is it'll be going along as normal, and then it'll just start turning around and around for like a minute, then continue on.


 I got a friend who got the same trouble... H e just made an other profile and that solved the problem

----------


## Coldleo

Im having the issue of it is not allowing me to use a Mount...

----------


## Nonowmana

Here is a quick video of SGather and Whack working together :

----------


## jereminion

hello im getting a problem 'unable to connect to mmolazy server!'

----------


## OrphanedMug

> hello im getting a problem 'unable to connect to mmolazy server!'


Seems there server is down not able to get onto website.

----------


## seafunk

Me neither. :/

----------


## Roainguard

so i just got this bot and in the time ive used it i love it my issue is half the time i go to use it it says it cant get on MMOlazy server is there anyway to fix this?

----------


## ahf620

It's a problem with the server itself, not from your side, so i guess we just need to wait it out.

----------


## Roainguard

aww but i want to bot brb while i cry myself to sleep  :Big Grin:  WTB FIX

----------


## Treehugnhipi

Where can i download?

----------


## serialboter

When I see this a simple question comes to my minds  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Why does it need to connect to MMOLAZY to start ? 
/littlescared

----------


## fwxbit

> When I see this a simple question comes to my minds 
> Why does it need to connect to MMOLAZY to start ? 
> /littlescared


This requires further investigation. 

Can anybody nmap this to see what ports it opens up and packet sniff to see what information goes across?

I've already edited my hosts file and replaced the mmolazy.com and www.mmolazy.com with googles ip and that still causes the program to error out

So it's obvious its needs to send some data in and out in order to work.

----------


## Xelper

Every single public bot out there does some sort of authentication on startup. You shouldn't be concerned with the fact that it needs data to start and it phones home. If you don't trust JuJu dont use his FREE bot, go find a payed alternative that will do the same exact thing.

----------


## seafunk

Just thought I'd mention this to everyone here, some might not be aware of it:

SGather can multibox perfectly fine. Levelling through herbalism is very fast at lower levels. Enough said.

----------


## Eddie94

This is so Genius!

----------


## Thase

Julubosc i wonder if it is easy to add a feature wich allows you to add a macro on your attacks.This would help a'lot. Thanks in advance.

----------


## serialboter

> Julubosc i wonder if it is easy to add a feature wich allows you to add a macro on your attacks.This would help a'lot. Thanks in advance.


 did you allready try to put the name of the macro into setting.XML ?


```
  <CombatSpells>
    <string>YOUR_SPELL</string>
    <string>YOUR_MACRO</string>
    <string>YOUR_SPELL</string>
  </CombatSpells>
```

I didn't try but you can take a shot  :Smile:

----------


## Thase

i have tried this but it doesnt work

<CombatSpells>/castsequence Typhoon,Insect Swarm,,Starsurge,Wrath,regrowth,rejuvenation,wrath,wrath,wrath</CombatSpells>

i would appreciate if u could help me.

----------


## Delfuras

<string>Moonfire</string>
<string>Insect Swarm</string>
<string>Wrath</string>
<string>Wrath</string>
<string>Wrath</string>


just do this?

----------


## serialboter

> <string>Moonfire</string>
> <string>Insect Swarm</string>
> <string>Wrath</string>
> <string>Wrath</string>
> <string>Wrath</string>
> 
> 
> just do this?


 That will work for sure ^^ (i'm using something like that  :Smile:

----------


## emilandersson91

Last wednesday after Patch I left this bot online just to get some gold until it shut down, Mining/Herbing in Uldum, when I get back a week later from Greece I find it disconnected of course. came home after the rolling restarts. I log onto my herb guy and checks the inventory, Full of goodness. So I send it over to my main which I also set the auto Mail items to. Turns out I got around 12k volatile lives, shitload of herbs and tons of ores. Out of doing nothing this bot made me hit 1.2 million gold in one week. So I bow before you, Kiss your feet and Thank you from the depths of my heart. I simply love it.
Love, Some Emil

----------


## bishou

Works like a charm.

Easy set-up, only ran into a problem with mounting, but I put it on manually in settings.xml.
Anyways its working very good! Thanks alot for your time and effort you've put into this.

Greetings

----------


## Arcanejunk

> Last wednesday after Patch I left this bot online just to get some gold until it shut down, Mining/Herbing in Uldum, when I get back a week later from Greece I find it disconnected of course. came home after the rolling restarts. I log onto my herb guy and checks the inventory, Full of goodness. So I send it over to my main which I also set the auto Mail items to. Turns out I got around 12k volatile lives, shitload of herbs and tons of ores. Out of doing nothing this bot made me hit 1.2 million gold in one week. So I bow before you, Kiss your feet and Thank you from the depths of my heart. I simply love it.
> Love, Some Emil


 im curious can i see a screeny? :P

----------


## Julmys

Merge Sgather with your shadow bot man! :P, make people actually pay for a really awesome bot ^^,

----------


## floozie

Is this server down right now? The bot doesn't seem to be loading for me.

----------


## PeterH

Fixed this! NVM

----------


## wow98xd

does it works for this patch?

----------


## Zeratul001

Yes it does work for this patch.

If it does not load, the website is down most likely.

----------


## Power of Illuminati

When I'm trying to install this on my friends computer, we are getting an error on startup we havn't seen before. We are using the latest download in this thread (Downloaded today) and tested installed Microsoft Framework 4.0 incase it had something to do with this.

Skype is on the computer, but I havn't seen any problem with it on my copy of the bot.
He also got Teamviewer 6. Will this acctualy give an error on startup? 

Is there any other microsoft program needed for Sgather to work? Will post copy of the error in the future if you request it

Cheers - PoI

----------


## Nonowmana

> When I'm trying to install this on my friends computer, we are getting an error on startup we havn't seen before. We are using the latest download in this thread (Downloaded today) and tested installed Microsoft Framework 4.0 incase it had something to do with this.
> 
> Skype is on the computer, but I havn't seen any problem with it on my copy of the bot.
> He also got Teamviewer 6. Will this acctualy give an error on startup? 
> 
> Is there any other microsoft program needed for Sgather to work? Will post copy of the error in the future if you request it
> 
> Cheers - PoI


Maybe a DX11 trouble, make wow use dx9 instead (and install .net framework 3.5 too, even if 4.0 is installed)

----------


## LaZer451

I to am getting an Unhandled Exception after i click the attach button. I have .NET 4.0 Installed. I have tried to install 3.5 but for some reason when i click on Dotnetfx35setup.exe nothing happens.

----------


## serialboter

> I to am getting an Unhandled Exception after i click the attach button. I have .NET 4.0 Installed. I have tried to install 3.5 but for some reason when i click on Dotnetfx35setup.exe nothing happens.


 I have answer this to another post >> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2047818

----------


## uzikalzaraf

works extremely well, but it keeps randomly having problems getting off the ground in vashjir...
it'll just keep trying to get unstuck and walks back and forth instead of flying straight up, which means i have to manually hit space bar from time to time, any fix for this?

----------


## mariusY

so is this "safe enough " to use it in 4.0.6 ? cuz i saw on the main page that the OP says "*Warning : The 4.0.6a is unstable on attach, I'm aware on that and it will be fixed in next path." 
*what that rly means?

----------


## ahf620

> so is this "safe enough " to use it in 4.0.6 ? cuz i saw on the main page that the OP says "*Warning : The 4.0.6a is unstable on attach, I'm aware on that and it will be fixed in next path." 
> *what that rly means?


That warning isn't about safety, it's about Wow closing when attaching the bot to it, but that only happens sometimes and as i said, has nothing to do with safety. because all bots are -unsafe -.

----------


## Julmys

Great bot! too bad it's free  :Smile: ! Should make it like shadow bot, payment that is
Thanks juju

----------


## RastaRappa1711

First of all i just want to say thanks for everything you have done for this community we all really appreciate i speak for everyone here at mmowned.

now i was just wondering if you had any tips on how to run sgather safely with whack without being seen by people or detected by warden for the max profit possible thanks and i really appreciate your hack and bot you are great. im new to botting this will be my first bot and hack ever used so sorry for the noob questions.

----------


## Nonowmana

> First of all i just want to say thanks for everything you have done for this community we all really appreciate i speak for everyone here at mmowned.
> 
> now i was just wondering if you had any tips on how to run sgather safely with whack without being seen by people or detected by warden for the max profit possible thanks and i really appreciate your hack and bot you are great. im new to botting this will be my first bot and hack ever used so sorry for the noob questions.


Use it with WHack hacks. run at 3x speed, underground (deep underground), disable any colision, flyhack enabled, use ground mount  :Wink: 

You can make 300 000 Gold in one week, easy way...

----------


## RastaRappa1711

> Use it with WHack hacks. run at 3x speed, underground (deep underground), disable any colision, flyhack enabled, use ground mount 
> 
> You can make 300 000 Gold in one week, easy way...


and how long should i run it at a time

----------


## Cloud13

> and how long should i run it at a time


As long as it takes to fill bags, don't use mail options with whack (not even sure if you can, but its a very fast way to get spotted). At 3x speed it shouldnt take long at all to fill bags.

----------


## Nonowmana

> As long as it takes to fill bags, don't use mail options with whack (not even sure if you can, but its a very fast way to get spotted). At 3x speed it shouldnt take long at all to fill bags.


i use Mail function with WHack  :Wink:

----------


## Cloud13

> i use Mail function with WHack


Does it work correctly? I don't trust going to a town area with a speed/underground hack active

----------


## Zeratul001

Here is a question I want to ask - With SGather and WHack, how many people here use it, with having only One(1) WoW account? I have only been using Sgather atm, usually during the late hours(insomnia ftl).

----------


## Cloud13

> Here is a question I want to ask - With SGather and WHack, how many people here use it, with having only One(1) WoW account? I have only been using Sgather atm, usually during the late hours(insomnia ftl).


I did for a while but switched to a second account after I had some money to do. The chances of being caught are low but if you care at all about your main I would highly recommend a second account, especially if you plan on selling the gold.

----------


## Zeratul001

When you did use it, did you use it during the late hours when there was little to no people around?

I don't plan on selling the gold. I just want moar. But I have debated if I should spend the 120$ for a second account.

----------


## Cloud13

> When you did use it, did you use it during the late hours when there was little to no people around?
> 
> I don't plan on selling the gold. I just want moar. But I have debated if I should spend the 120$ for a second account.


Mostly during late hours and early morning, never while unattended. The main way of being banned is reported by another player. I think theres a guide in the guide section about safe botting, should check it out.

----------


## joelsugerkuk

I cant get this thing to work ! I have done it all like you sad but it says that there has been a problem and it shuts down.... ? please help

----------


## bcwest

Possible to use mining bags with this addon? I have 4x 32 slot mining bags, and it says that my bags are full once I fill my backpack.

----------


## Cloud13

> Possible to use mining bags with this addon? I have 4x 32 slot mining bags, and it says that my bags are full once I fill my backpack.


I've been using herb bags fine. The problem probably comes from auto-looting volatiles/gems.

----------


## serialboter

if you can't loot an item because the game says your bag is full the bot will understand bag full... (logic ?)
you have to balance your bag to make it profitable  :Smile:

----------


## Julmys

sgather + whack got be banned rather quick, I used it for 3 days and on the forth day perm ban, :P

----------


## vedralcik

I used this bot for one week, everything was allright, nice gold, and then player named"Blizzard" whispered me that i have some problems with verification .. i checked battle.net and changed password .. one day was OK, second day i came home and i cant log-in to my account .. looked at new e-mails and received message that my account has changed e-mail adress ..  :Smile:  .. i think it caused using S-Gather .. i never had problems with this, i have strong password etc....but GL  :Wink:  just my story ;D

----------


## haha150

> I used this bot for one week, everything was allright, nice gold, and then player named"Blizzard" whispered me that i have some problems with verification .. i checked battle.net and changed password .. one day was OK, second day i came home and i cant log-in to my account .. looked at new e-mails and received message that my account has changed e-mail adress ..  .. i think it caused using S-Gather .. i never had problems with this, i have strong password etc....but GL  just my story ;D


hahahahahah, u made me laugh so hard when i saw this post. You do realise blizzard or gms will never pm u in game whatsoever, that was a scam and u fell for it, i cant believe how stupid u are omg u just made me laugh

----------


## shintheelf

> hahahahahah, u made me laugh so hard when i saw this post. You do realise blizzard or gms will never pm u in game whatsoever, that was a scam and u fell for it, i cant believe how stupid u are omg u just made me laugh


Really? You made an MMOwned account just to write that? That's not pathetic at all...

Also Blizzard will never ask you for your password. GMs will whisper you in-game if necessary.

Anyways, obviously not an S-Gather problem.

----------


## haha150

> Really? You made an MMOwned account just to write that? That's not pathetic at all...
> 
> Also Blizzard will never ask you for your password. GMs will whisper you in-game if necessary.
> 
> Anyways, obviously not an S-Gather problem.


yeah i made an account just to comment that, and in fact saying its pathetic just proves that u are the pathetic one so good job kid! clap clap

BTW, thanks for proving the general supidity  :Smile:

----------


## mazzarin

hey man. congrats on elite and even bigger congrats at making an amazing bot. ive been using it for a while but since the most recent patch when i load the bot ( run as admin ofc ) then i attach to my account and it causes my wow to crash and asks me to send blizzard a message on what i was doing when it crashes. any ideas ?

----------


## Debordes

Amazing program, been using it for a couple weeks now with no problems, but recently the program itself crashes when I hit attach, I have the new version, nothing I have done has changed since I first started using it.

Here is a screenshot of the error itself

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...5/problem2.jpg

----------


## Cloud13

> Amazing program, been using it for a couple weeks now with no problems, but recently the program itself crashes when I hit attach, I have the new version, nothing I have done has changed since I first started using it.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the error itself
> 
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...5/problem2.jpg


Front page reads in big red letters: 
Warning : The 4.0.6a is unstable on attach, I'm aware on that and it will be fixed in next path.

----------


## Debordes

> Amazing program, been using it for a couple weeks now with no problems, but recently the program itself crashes when I hit attach, I have the new version, nothing I have done has changed since I first started using it.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the error itself
> 
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...5/problem2.jpg


I have used it for hours upon hours since the patch, my roommate is using the bot without any problems whatsoever, it simply does not work anymore period for me, forget about it being "unstable" it simply does not work.

Thank you for implying I have little or no reading comprehension, I appreciate it.

----------


## Cloud13

So it crashes on attach every single time? Try http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-problems.html that thread. 
I experienced a crash about 1/5 times i attach.

----------


## Debordes

> So it crashes on attach every single time? Try http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-problems.html that thread. 
> I experienced a crash about 1/5 times i attach.


Thank you, I shall try each of these solutions and see if they work.

----------


## minifss

> I used this bot for one week, everything was allright, nice gold, and then player named"Blizzard" whispered me that i have some problems with verification .. i checked battle.net and changed password .. one day was OK, second day i came home and i cant log-in to my account .. looked at new e-mails and received message that my account has changed e-mail adress ..  .. i think it caused using S-Gather .. i never had problems with this, i have strong password etc....but GL  just my story ;D


Either troll, or seriously... dumb.

----------


## ro0k

Can´t use flying swift form as druid. It also doesnt change in cat form when in combat :<

----------


## serialboter

> can´t use flying swift form as druid. It also doesnt change in cat form when in combat :<


 check a little bit this thread before posting !

----------


## uzikalzaraf

when farming in vashj'ir, sometimes i get stuck on the ground because the bot won't fly upward using space bar or something, and it tries to unstuck until i manually press space bar, is there any way to fix this?

----------


## serialboter

> when farming in vashj'ir, sometimes i get stuck on the ground because the bot won't fly upward using space bar or something, and it tries to unstuck until i manually press space bar, is there any way to fix this?


 after 3sec searching : http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...x-4-0-6-a.html
...

----------


## Gatx

this bot has made me so much gold its retarded. I literally am getting more gold each day then I could spend.

Bought vial of sands and still got about 150k gold spare to spend.. not sure what to do with all of it

Gotta love being able to play your main account and bot on a different account at the same time.

----------


## Power of Illuminati

The bot detects the gohst spawned (that follows you) while warint Haunted Memento as an add. Therefor, the bot can never start unless you put it in your bank.

Is it possible that you got a blacklist for detection of adds where you can add this to? Or just simply create something.

(For the moment it's easy to go around this problem as I stated above, just were annoying that it took me 10 stupid minutes as I didn't know I had it in my inventroy as I usualy didn't have that bag with me while boting)

----------


## Cronus577

I just wanted to put in my 2 cents. Since this is a PUBLIC hack, and it's gotten so popular, More and more people are starting to notice and report players using it. 

When this first came out I used it for almost 3 days straight, I never was considered a bot. Last night I was only botting for an hour and got 3 whispers. and the next day I recieved a perma ban.

Fact of the matter is, people know about it.

It's a HIGH RISK, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

Other than that it's a great bot! For all those who use it, Support JuJu and try out Shadow Bot, or his Multi Hack!


Thanks JuJu!

----------


## LeetHaxor

> Fact of the matter is, people know about it.
> 
> It's a HIGH RISK, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> Other than that it's a great bot! For all those who use it, Support JuJu and try out Shadow Bot, or his Multi Hack!
> Thanks JuJu!


I've been using it for months gotten no whispers or bans.

I don't bot during the day when people are on, usually bot from 3am-8am.

Also use pirox fishbot at the same time, and turn on the exit wow on whisper if I'm not watching it (which I usually am).

----------


## Narugold

The best free bot out there, thank you Juju for providing a powerfull tool

----------


## Coolface

Absolutely the best free bot there is, virtually undetectable if supervised corectly, Juju you rock!

----------


## Axolon

hellau I have a bad issue, which is maybe known to you but I didn't found any posts that helped.
when i press the "attach" button i get a msg that SG has a proplem and needs to be shut down (my english suxx sry)
i tried: .net framework 2.0.5XXX because SG told me that it would need that version to run, had at first .net 4. then deleted my WTF and tried .net 4 again but it doesn't work  :Frown: 
would be awesome if someone could tell me what i'm doing wrong :>

----------


## Cloud13

Honestly, this bot NEEDS to be paid only. Everyone uses it, everyone knows about even those that don't and they are reporting left and right. Gold prices are plummeting on every server and i blame sgather. Don't get me wrong, its awesome, but making it paid would reduce the number of kiddies botting with it.

----------


## Julmys

> Honestly, this bot NEEDS to be paid only. Everyone uses it, everyone knows about even those that don't and they are reporting left and right. Gold prices are plummeting on every server and i blame sgather. Don't get me wrong, its awesome, but making it paid would reduce the number of kiddies botting with it.


I've gotto agree on that. Sgather is a really nice bot and all that, but it's just killing the auctionhouse since it is a free bot and tbh for those who actually payed for their bots thats just unfair in my opinion.

----------


## Pepeh01

Great bot , though i prefer shadowbot :P but for a free one is very usefull.

----------


## Julmys

Yea Im using Shadowbot as well, but then we got Sgather (which is free) and that just ruins the prices ...

----------


## Bonkler

> I just wanted to put in my 2 cents. Since this is a PUBLIC hack, and it's gotten so popular, More and more people are starting to notice and report players using it. 
> 
> When this first came out I used it for almost 3 days straight, I never was considered a bot. Last night I was only botting for an hour and got 3 whispers. and the next day I recieved a perma ban.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, people know about it.
> 
> It's a HIGH RISK, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> Other than that it's a great bot! For all those who use it, Support JuJu and try out Shadow Bot, or his Multi Hack!
> ...


never...EVER... bot AFK.

----------


## Clovian

> never...EVER... bot AFK.


 never...EVER... give advice again.

----------


## frankiboy

when i get in combat with a ranged mob i dont attack him? i've set the combat range to full. im melee dps pls help :Smile:  nice bot and profiles btw

----------


## Cloud13

> when i get in combat with a ranged mob i dont attack him? i've set the combat range to full. im melee dps pls help nice bot and profiles btw


The range selector is how far away from the mob you will stand while attacking. Moving it to 1 or two meters should help as melee. I havent had any problems on my DK

----------


## adrianix

Where can i get profiles? for uldum

----------


## serialboter

> Where can i get profiles? for uldum


maybe on the Bot Map and Prfile forum ?
Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## pauk

> I've gotto agree on that. Sgather is a really nice bot and all that, but it's just killing the auctionhouse since it is a free bot and tbh for those who actually payed for their bots thats just unfair in my opinion.


I agree on this aswell, gold prices are killing
well, maybe he gets bored updating after he's legend (witch he deserves, since its still a pretty good program)

----------


## serialboter

I think it's the best one (for what it's made for !) 
the easyest to setup, the easyest to modify (with little knowlegde ! don't tell if i was a beter programer  :Stick Out Tongue: )
THE ONE  :Stick Out Tongue: 

thanks again JuJu !

----------


## pawseh

Is it true that SGatherer is detected?

----------


## Mc-fly

who said that?

----------


## ahf620

> Is it true that SGatherer is detected?


All bots are detectable one way or another, whether it was detected as in it'll ban you if you use it right away then i honestly don't know.

----------


## serialboter

I know atleast 4 accounts who're using it right now ^^

----------


## Ragnrok23

Hello , I have an problem with the lasted version , when bags are full , the bot didn't go to the mail box ? Why ?

----------


## serialboter

do you have a profile well setup with a town point ?

----------


## Ragnrok23

Yes only one , the bot say :
BOT] Bags is full, set return to town mode !

[BOT] Mount success !

[BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #0

[BOT] Switch to vendor waypoints !

[BOT] Hit last vendor waypoints !

[BOT] Switch to normal waypoints !

----------


## Nonowmana

> Yes only one , the bot say :
> BOT] Bags is full, set return to town mode !
> 
> [BOT] Mount success !
> 
> [BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #0
> 
> [BOT] Switch to vendor waypoints !
> 
> ...


Make a better profile, and make good Vendor path ;-)

----------


## brizendin23

yeah im having the same problem using the uldum profile Uldum_Ore_v.5... it has points i beleive but im not positive.. D:

----------


## serialboter

> yeah im having the same problem using the uldum profile Uldum_Ore_v.5... it has points i beleive but im not positive.. D:


 If it's a dr Watson you shouldn t have problem you have the exact same log in sgather ?

----------


## brizendin23

uhm what do you mean "you have the exact same log in sgather ?". i use sgather and drwatson's profiles

----------


## serialboter

> BOT] Bags is full, set return to town mode !
> 
> [BOT] Mount success !
> 
> [BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #0
> 
> [BOT] Switch to vendor waypoints !
> 
> [BOT] Hit last vendor waypoints !
> ...


I mean this log

----------


## brizendin23

well im not sure my bags arent full anymore. but when i got up my bags were entierly full and my bot was just flying the path without mining anything. it was just flying

----------


## pierexx

Yo i need some help, when i started the bot it's just standing "Roaming". I've done everything right, anyone know what kind of problem it is?

----------


## brizendin23

i got no clue im tryin to figure out why it wont mail on full bags :-/

----------


## cracie

hey guys, while using Sgather i noticed that when my bags are full my toon will fly tot he mailbox but he wont mail the items to the given character. just flies to it and then flies away. leading to my toon just flying up to nodes/herbs and not picking them. whats going on here? is there a fix? any pointers are appreciated. (-_-)y

----------


## sparky420

Have you listed in the box under the characters name you want to mail stuff to the list of items you wish to have mailed?

----------


## Bezalel

> hey guys, while using Sgather i noticed that when my bags are full my toon will fly tot he mailbox but he wont mail the items to the given character. just flies to it and then flies away. leading to my toon just flying up to nodes/herbs and not picking them. whats going on here? is there a fix? any pointers are appreciated. (-_-)y


Did you populate mail item list in SGather Mailing tab?

----------


## wtsaccount

This bot sounds pretty sweet! Will try it out

----------


## Darkhunt100

Works really well. The only problem is that i keep getting random dc's and by the time i come back, i get some error code. Could you possibly create a re-logging feature that may re-log into char and then start the bot again? 

No problem other than that, brilliant. TY ^^

----------


## luckysurfcs

Hey guys, i just wanna sort somethin out in my head cause i've never 100% understood this. I'm aware that this bot is 100% passive as long as you're not in background mode? (think that's right anyway)

My question is, Is background mode when the window is minimized or is it whenever it's not on-top of all of the other windows, like now im on this website with the bot running, does this mean it's in background mode?

any response would be greatly apprechiated, just wanted to know if i'm safe browsing the internet whilst the bot's running.

Cheers.

----------


## Windowwiper

SGather will detect a broken item and then return to town and will go down right next to the repair vendor (the one in ramkahen in uldum) cause thats where I put my town waypoints to go to but the bot doesn't stop to repair it continues and then hits the end of my town waypoints and goes back to the normal waypoints. I've even tried reinstalling SGather and creating a new profile and that did not work. any help on this?

----------


## cracie

yes i have listed all items in the mail tab that i want to be mailed, including my toons name. but still it doesnt mail anything just flies to the mailbox and flies away....sigh =(

----------


## nuprea

any ideea why the skip node above player does not work for me?

----------


## cracie

> I've gotto agree on that. Sgather is a really nice bot and all that, but it's just killing the auctionhouse since it is a free bot and tbh for those who actually payed for their bots thats just unfair in my opinion.


can agree with u to a certain extent but this bot isnt really causing AH prices to drop. its the retards who actually have access to this bot that dont know how to work the AH properly and Undercut items way too much because they have so many of the item. all u gotta do its make ur auctions 1 copper less than the person before you and your auctions will be the 1st in line on the buyout list. but people dnt do that they rather make their auctions 20g - 50g less than what the going prices are which completely ****s up the Auction house. so therefore if people stop being retarded prices will remain at a decent price. well at least this applies 2 the people on my retarded server.

----------


## uhrzeiger

works fine but sometimes crashes

----------


## gloubix

Hey guys !

I've a problem... : on my main sgather only show me grounds mounts... no flying mounts... how to fix that ?

I play in windowed mode...

----------


## amynnet93

Is there any way to make it not pick up a certain kind of herb, for example in uldum i only want whiptail and no cinderbloom and in twilight highlands i only want twilight jasmine and no cinderbloom.

So it is all cinderbloom i wish to blacklist  :Smile: 

please help

----------


## sunedk

Bot detected. I got suspended for 48 hours. -.-'

----------


## mariusY

> Is there any way to make it not pick up a certain kind of herb, for example in uldum i only want whiptail and no cinderbloom and in twilight highlands i only want twilight jasmine and no cinderbloom.
> 
> So it is all cinderbloom i wish to blacklist 
> 
> please help


you need to modify the config file and delete what u dont want to gather .

----------


## Flappie

Hoe long are you using it more details plz

----------


## amynnet93

> Bot detected. I got suspended for 48 hours. -.-'


When how where?

Give more details otherwise there could just be someone who wrote something because they are tired of botters. (you have 1 post)

----------


## sunedk

> When how where?
> 
> Give more details otherwise there could just be someone who wrote something because they are tired of botters. (you have 1 post)


04.52 gametime, eu server. 
I guess you are right about someone reporting it, but I called blizzard just for lulz and acted stupid, but they investigated the char for some time and figured it was a bot.

----------


## Nonowmana

> Bot detected. I got suspended for 48 hours. -.-'


If it where detected, you'll get parmaban, not 48H suspension.
And Warden activity do not target addresses used by SGather, so, it's still undetected  :Wink:

----------


## Randomizer

> If it where detected, you'll get parmaban, not 48H suspension.
> And Warden activity do not target addresses used by SGather, so, it's still undetected



They do not ban anymore. I had a GM WATCH me Bot and he said "You should check your computer for viruses." I have reported multiple bots on my realm and nothing. I have a bot tracking system built into my bot and report people who steal my nodes too much. Nothing is done.

----------


## Nonowmana

> They do not ban anymore. I had a GM WATCH me Bot and he said "You should check your computer for viruses." I have reported multiple bots on my realm and nothing. I have a bot tracking system built into my bot and report people who steal my nodes too much. Nothing is done.


Nothing is done by report (sometimes a 72H ban for gold exchanging). A warden trigger (detected status), the account is permabaned in most cases. Anyway, none memory used in SGather is scanned by the warden actually, and in the past.

----------


## gloubix

> Hey guys !
> 
> I've a problem... : on my main sgather only show me grounds mounts... no flying mounts... how to fix that ?
> 
> I play in windowed mode...


No idea ?  :Frown:

----------


## Windowwiper

> SGather will detect a broken item and then return to town and will go down right next to the repair vendor (the one in ramkahen in uldum) cause thats where I put my town waypoints to go to but the bot doesn't stop to repair it continues and then hits the end of my town waypoints and goes back to the normal waypoints. I've even tried reinstalling SGather and creating a new profile and that did not work. any help on this?


figured it out, not only do u have to have return to town on broken items but you have to have return to town and sell items on full bags selected...

----------


## nuprea

> any ideea why the skip node above player does not work for me?


still need help here

----------


## MrPointBlank

I have used sgather some times now but today it suddenly wouldnt work of some strange reason.
I have tried several diffrent profiles but always the same result.

It mounts up like normal but doesnt move.. the bot says roaming but player insnt moveing..
Any idea?

----------


## Zeratul001

Just hit your auto run key, that should fix the problem.

----------


## MrPointBlank

that actually worked.. thanks  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------

but the bot now just runned past the herb of some strange reason ????

----------


## serialboter

> that actually worked.. thanks 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------
> 
> but the bot now just runned past the herb of some strange reason ????


 is your game in English ? if not you have to enter node names you want in the specific box

----------


## MrPointBlank

its in english and it works fine on my other computer :P so there could be a addon or something that ****s it up but i dont know what  :Frown:

----------


## xdeathwolfx

Hi guys been using Sgather for 2 weeks now, im wondering 2 things, the first is, would i likely get a ban if caught, or permabanned off the bat?? the 2nd is transferring herbs/ores to my main account. whats the best way to do this?

----------


## Zeratul001

@ Point Blank - You may be missing one of the plugins needed for the program to run correctly on your 2nd computer.(should be posted on the first page, with download links to whats needed. If unsure, just download and over-write what you have before with what you download on the page)

@ Death - Will you get caught at some point? Maybe, it all depends how and when you use it. If you use it 24/7, and have 80000 herbs on the AH, then yes, you will probobly get banned. I doudt it will be a permanent Ban. Just a temp as everyone else here is saying, 24-48hour bans IF you get caught by a player. I think I read that Warden, if caught, is permanent ban?

----------


## wildern

So I got some question before starting.. Does people do this on theire main chars? How long will you be banned if it is detected? And how many have been catched?  :Embarrassment: 

wildern

----------


## xdeathwolfx

> So I got some question before starting.. Does people do this on theire main chars? How long will you be banned if it is detected? And how many have been catched? 
> 
> wildern


hi there  :Smile:  ive heard from a few people if you get caught you get a ban 24-72 hours (guess it depends on the GM)

______________________________________________________________________

also in relation to my 2nd question are guild bank transfers a safer way to move items/gold around? Do any of you bot on the opposite faction than what your main is on? is it better to have the bot on the same faction as your main, even if it means stuff sells slower?

----------


## Augu0423

hello i'am locking for where to download the bot for mineing and herbing where can i find it please help me

----------


## Nonowmana

> hello i'am locking for where to download the bot for mineing and herbing where can i find it please help me


First post man  :Wink:

----------


## Augu0423

please give me the link can't find it man  :Frown:

----------


## Nonowmana

> please give me the link can't find it man


At the end of the post. Ctrl+f "download" find this line "Download 1.13623.1"

Link :http://update.mmolazy.com/Releases/S..._1.13623.1.zip  :Wink: 

Have a good farming  :Wink: 

There is profiles over this forum, you can use them. If you runs in troubles, visit our forum at WoW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering-- MMOLAZY.eu

----------


## Augu0423

hmm i intalled it but when i make my own route it says sgather stopd working and what do you mean with ctr + f when do i have to press that

----------


## intense3

> hmm i intalled it but when i make my own route it says sgather stopd working and what do you mean with ctr + f when do i have to press that


Stop. Go Questions & Requests and ask your questions.

----------


## Julmys

Hehe, I got perm banned after 30 minutes of usage with Sgather + Whack, banned immediately on 2 accounts after just 30 minutes.

----------


## gareth

anybody having crash problems? Ive been using sgather for about a month now. this week it attatches fine but when i run the bot, after a short period of time it crashes the game. nothing has changed on my wow or comp for this to happen.

----------


## Zeratul001

> Hehe, I got perm banned after 30 minutes of usage with Sgather + Whack, banned immediately on 2 accounts after just 30 minutes.


Most likely because you used Whack, not Sgather. Plus, using Whack above ground is not the best idea to do, from what I hear.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

re guild bank transfers a safer way to move items/gold around? Do any of you bot on the opposite faction than what your main is on? is it better to have the bot on the same faction as your main, even if it means stuff sells slower?

also Blizzard checks IP log when you say you get hackled so is a good idea to run behind a proxy

----------


## DjReal

> *SGather - Free gathering bot*
> 
> *WARNING : The bot isn't detected as for the current date (11/08/2010) but as always, bot at your own risk !*


This bot still safety and undetectable for curent date 10/03/2011 ???

----------


## Nonowmana

> This bot still safety and undetectable for curent date 10/03/2011 ???


Still not detected by warden ways.

----------


## Nevosify

Haha, this is awesome, working great here.
Keep up the good work!

----------


## Faith2k

Okok, soo this bot is totaly great.. it farm everything i want :Smile:  
but 1 thing thats bothering me, is that ill have to go and Train my profession:s
like this:

1-75 ill have to go to IF and train my herbalism.. whatsup with that? or is it just me that haven't been sleeping on this bot yet ? maybe it does do it ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  well,

----------


## Zeratul001

The bot will not run to trainers and learn the next step of the Proffesion for you, it is not build to train abilites. This is mainly for gathering purposes.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

are guild bank transfers a safer way to move items/gold around? Do any of you bot on the opposite faction than what your main is on? is it better to have the bot on the same faction as your main, even if it means stuff sells slower?

also Blizzard checks IP log when you say you get hacked so is a good idea to run behind a proxy

----------


## nuprea

anyone know why it doesnt skip any player if he is already mining/herbing -? i have the option ON.

----------


## DjReal

anyone have problem with botting on 2 window?

----------


## sparky420

> anyone know why it doesnt skip any player if he is already mining/herbing -? i have the option ON.


Thats not what that feature is for. thats for if your in a mine, or running alongside a cliff it will ignore nodes that are above you. 
I dont believe sgather has the ability to skip nodes if there is someone using it.

----------


## Spherical

> Okok, soo this bot is totaly great.. it farm everything i want 
> but 1 thing thats bothering me, is that ill have to go and Train my profession:s
> like this:
> 
> 1-75 ill have to go to IF and train my herbalism.. *whatsup with that?* or is it just me that haven't been sleeping on this bot yet ? maybe it does do it ?  well,


It's a free bot.

Be happy.

----------


## Pircing

Hi. I've been gettin this error these days :

[MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !

[MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !
Which my bags are fully cleared.
And on full bags, the bot it's not mailing items which it has been mailing them without prob. If this issue was talked soz haven't seen it. If not pls someone who knows what's the problem help. Tnx

----------


## Putti

I love this bot <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<33<3<3

----------


## Testin

> Hi. I've been gettin this error these days :
> 
> [MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !
> 
> [MYWOW] GetFreeBagsSlot(); - Frame error !
> Which my bags are fully cleared.
> And on full bags, the bot it's not mailing items which it has been mailing them without prob. If this issue was talked soz haven't seen it. If not pls someone who knows what's the problem help. Tnx


Bot only reads normal bags as bags. If u have for example the default bag and 4 herb bags, when the default one gets full it will be considered full

----------


## Nurzal22

So i'm assuming it's not compatible with OS? (Macs)

----------


## Psychic1

I used this bot a few patches ago, and it worked great! But now, all it does is fly forward. If im dismounted it wont mount, and as soon as it sees a herb it blacklists it. And yes, i have the standard keybindings. Any solution to this?

----------


## tetrixs

psychic1, i had the same problem. check your wow config file and look for SET gxApi "d3d11". i removed that and it works fine.

----------


## Psychic1

> psychic1, i had the same problem. check your wow config file and look for SET gxApi "d3d11". i removed that and it works fine seems.


Wow thanks, it works like a charm again! Enjoy the +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amanofme

I cant seem to find my Config file, any help?

----------


## Timmid

awesome bot man. been using it on 2 accounts and it's making me some damn good money! Thanks!

+rep

also, would like to see support for druid flight form instead of a mount, otherwise it looks kinda fishy that i'm flying around on a normal mount lol

----------


## bts0uth

Been getting unable to connect to mmolazy server all day. I hope it's just temporary and they didn't pull the bot

----------


## JuJuBoSc

We are doing alot of maintenance for the future version of SGather Ruby with warden protection and new advanced features, stay tuned  :Wink:

----------


## sh0e

> We are doing alot of maintenance for the future version of SGather Ruby with warden protection and new advanced features, stay tuned


pardon me, whats SGather Ruby?

----------


## lynndabomb

> We are doing alot of maintenance for the future version of SGather Ruby with warden protection and new advanced features, stay tuned


Will it still be free? :confused:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

No, but less than 2€  :Wink:

----------


## Testin

Great news Juju!

----------


## tweek18

Hi JuJu, i have problems with Sgather, 
1) combat spells delay is very long ~ 10 sec
2) many nodes auto black listed (reason underground) but they not underground, for night black listed over 150 nodes. sgather gathering the node then add to blacklist.

Sorry for my bad English, i dont learn it

----------


## slybootz

> We are doing alot of maintenance for the future version of SGather Ruby with warden protection and new advanced features, stay tuned


omnomnomnom

any hints at new features??? 

and +awesome for making it pay-to-use, as it will hopefully raise the prices again on herbs/ore

----------


## Nieemi

Thanks for a great bot. And its free tyty.

Well i got a big problem. In "Mount Names" i just got my ground mounts not my flying mount named? why?
do i have to use ground mount to herb or? 
glad if someone if u know what it is for problem.

/Nieemi

----------


## tweek18

edit your settings.xml file in sgather dir

----------


## Nieemi

> edit your settings.xml file in sgather dir


Well what should i change and where in stteing.xml ? to what?

----------


## BIGFLACCO

Cant wait for sgatherer ruby!!! you better believe ill pay whatever it cost!!! juju you are god.

----------


## tweek18

please help me with my problem!!

----------


## Benji21sv

This Bot is Just The BEST!!!

----------


## Nieemi

[QUOTE=Nieemi;2054104]Thanks for a great bot. And its free tyty.

Well i got a big problem. In "Mount Names" i just got my ground mounts not my flying mount named? why?
do i have to use ground mount to herb or? 
glad if someone if u know what it is for problem.


None knows here?

I know i have to change something in Settings.xml but i dont know where and to what?
pls help me with this annoying problem, 
as it says i can only see my ground mount not flying mount in "Mount List" on SGather..

/Nieemi

----------


## baldric70

Not that I wouldn't pay for it without, but can we count on flight form for SGather Ruby? I love the bot, + rep for sure!

----------


## tapoutt

I keep getting an error "[Debug]: executor failed, details:" etc... why? The problem is when i go to select my mounts it says no mount and wont let me select any of my mounts at all then i get the debug errors

----------


## Bezalel

i would gladly pay for advanced version of Sgather.....for example if it has better combat logic

----------


## clickx

I wouldn't be opposed to more than 2 Euros for Ruby. I understand if you're doing it for monetary gain, but it wouldn't hurt to charge more to make it more exclusive and actual protects it's longevity as a viable bot.

----------


## tweek18

Hi all, I have solved the problem with big delay combat spells and blacklist all gathering nodes.
 JuJu add to first post, That the program 
Normally worked need install MXML and Framework 3.5
Sorry for my bad English, PROMT rulez!

----------


## Nonowmana

> i would gladly pay for advanced version of Sgather.....for example if it has better combat logic


You can use Gather plugin from ShadowBot, it use the combat logic from custom classes, and plus, it's passive  :Wink:

----------


## Jaman007

Can't wait for Sgather Ruby, hopefully there will be reconnect ability =)

----------


## Flappie

will the sgather ruby come`s with shadowbot?

----------


## Bezalel

> You can use Gather plugin from ShadowBot, it use the combat logic from custom classes, and plus, it's passive


Nonowmana,

tnx for the info..... i tried to find the plug-in you mentioned, but without any success.
Would you be so kind, and post a link, please.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Supremeoem

Guessing there is an issue with mmolazy atm, Sgather is unable to connect to server and I cannot get on the mmolazy website can anyone else confirm so I know its not just something on my end please

----------


## Dudetank

I can confirm that the bot doesnt work for me either atm, says that mmolazy server is down or something, I hope it goes up asap for more botting!  :Smile:  though i must say this is the best bot ever! will buy ruby when it releases! I hope it will be able to train at the trainer

----------


## JuJuBoSc

SGather Ruby will supports flight form, also modification on how to town waypoints work, and supports directx 9 and 11.

----------


## Yosho

I am definetly gonna buy ruby too  :Smile:  i love this bot and i wanna continue using it  :Smile:

----------


## Dudetank

Juju, do you know when the mmolazy server will be up? since the bot doesnt work when its not  :Frown:

----------


## baldric70

Do you have an ETA for Ruby? I am excited  :Smile:

----------


## Nonowmana

> Do you have an ETA for Ruby? I am excited


Not ETA, but, Warden Scan have been integrated, and now works with DX11.
A early version should comes in 2-3 days.

----------


## KillahSeven

I hope the server will soon be up again.. :S

----------


## danbirk

What happened with the servers? s;

----------


## Nieemi

Cant i even get an answer on my question? juju? u should know man :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Timmid

just a couple suggestions, make it so it checks more than once for the herb/mine when you're on the way to it. 

Example: bot sees a node, it heads towards it, someone beats you to it but your bot continues to move to it and dismount and wait for a couple seconds, then mounts up and leaves. This looks VERY botlike and more than likely will get you the ban stick if a real person sees you and reports you.

I'm thinking you add another check RIGHT before it dismounts, just to see if it's there, otherwise it just continues on the route.. this looks way more realistic.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> just a couple suggestions, make it so it checks more than once for the herb/mine when you're on the way to it. 
> 
> Example: bot sees a node, it heads towards it, someone beats you to it but your bot continues to move to it and dismount and wait for a couple seconds, then mounts up and leaves. This looks VERY botlike and more than likely will get you the ban stick if a real person sees you and reports you.
> 
> I'm thinking you add another check RIGHT before it dismounts, just to see if it's there, otherwise it just continues on the route.. this looks way more realistic.


I'll take it in consideration for the Ruby version for sure.

----------


## Timmid

> I'll take it in consideration for the Ruby version for sure.


thanks for the quick reponse! just trying to help out since i love using your bot lol

----------


## Benji21sv

> No, but less than 2€


Wow, Less Than 2€? 
I'm sooo going to BUY IT!! 
Best BOT EVER!!
Keep it Up Guys!!

----------


## Pikasuck

I don't know if I was just unlucky. But after using Sgather I all of a sudden had LOADS of keyloggers, my firewall, antispy/malware and antivirus went CRAZY because of unauthorised incommings..

----------


## Benji21sv

in the new update of SGather,
Could It Be Possible to Attack Specific NPC's?
Rare NPC's, Since Hunters have the ability to track beasts

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> I don't know if I was just unlucky. But after using Sgather I all of a sudden had LOADS of keyloggers, my firewall, antispy/malware and antivirus went CRAZY because of unauthorised incommings..


You fail, the only request that SGather does is at launch ...

----------


## Julmys

Hey juju, Was wondering if you could add some features for the upcoming version.
I would love if you could make like specific settings for each character you want, such as combat settings, mine/herb etc. 

and btw when is the new one coming out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skreem

> I don't know if I was just unlucky. But after using Sgather I all of a sudden had LOADS of keyloggers, my firewall, antispy/malware and antivirus went CRAZY because of unauthorised incommings..


*Lol.. get a new firewall.. virus scanner.. spam blocker.. and so on. If your getting keyloggers from just browsing the web then your VS is horrible. 
I really support this project and even if I use my own herbing bot I'll support the Ruby version and buy it. Thanks Juju.*

----------


## Senid

Oh man, can't wait until I can buy this Whack :-) Looks REALLY cool!!!!!

----------


## Jimmm89

didnt mean to post here!

----------


## Nieemi

Can i get an answer from someone who can help me or?

Someone of u have to know what i should write to see my flying mounts in mount seteup.

----------


## Scy

> awesome bot man. been using it on 2 accounts and it's making me some damn good money! Thanks!
> 
> +rep
> 
> also, would like to see support for druid flight form instead of a mount, otherwise it looks kinda fishy that i'm flying around on a normal mount lol


Im gonna assume your a Tauren, and say this...FU and your .5 cast time racial and botting in flight form. 
I would rather farm all my herbs but its to the point in Uldum there are nothing but tauren and tauren druids herbing. 
Once flight form is added as a supported flight form, you will have no chance in farming the whiptail. 

/endrant

Juju nice work glad to see it going pay to use.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




> Can i get an answer from someone who can help me or?
> 
> Someone of u have to know what i should write to see my flying mounts in mount seteup.


 Have you uninstalled and reinstalled? 
Also have you checked the questions thread?
There is a write up on how to manually add your mount there. 
Not trying to be a dick but reading the thread fully instead of the last four pages you would have also found the answer on how to add via the setting file. 
Imma lazy leecher and gonna be lazy but check the q&a thread, your answer is in there.

----------


## Nieemi

> Im gonna assume your a Tauren, and say this...FU and your .5 cast time racial and botting in flight form. 
> I would rather farm all my herbs but its to the point in Uldum there are nothing but tauren and tauren druids herbing. 
> Once flight form is added as a supported flight form, you will have no chance in farming the whiptail. 
> 
> /endrant
> 
> Juju nice work glad to see it going pay to use.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------
> ...


I have reininstalled yea.
And i have read the thread.
if you had read it and you'll see that they did not work out to write as he did then I do not have someone responsible for it. So buddy read before you write shit.

----------


## Scy

> I have reininstalled yea.
> And i have read the thread.
> if you had read it and you'll see that they did not work out to write as he did then I do not have someone responsible for it. So buddy read before you write shit.


Im not sure wtf you just typed out other than you said I typed shit....
I do understand your native language isnt english and it can be hard to understand sometimes..but Im sorry mate its in this thread multiple times. 
But for aurguments sake here ya go. Next time dont be so dadgum lazy and read please. 
Just so you know I also know you didnt read the thread Im talking about as your answer was in the *FIRST* post.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-problems.html



> 5) *Freezes and whatnot when I try to select my mount*
> 
> Find this line in your settings.xml and change it to whatever mount you want to use:
> Code:
> 
> <MountName>Abyssal Seahorse</MountName>

----------


## Teliko

> if you had read it and you'll see that they did not work out to write as he did then I do not have someone responsible for it. So buddy read before you write shit.


Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

----------


## outoforder

how can i make sgather skip Cinderbloom nodes, and only gather Twilight Jasmine and Pyrite nodes?

----------


## Scy

> how can i make sgather skip Cinderbloom nodes, and only gather Twilight Jasmine and Pyrite nodes?


In setting you can specify what you want the bot to gather.
Look to the right side and it says specific items, click on that and type in what you want it to gather.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

We’re in the process of stepping up our detection and tracking to log and action players that are botting, or habitually AFKing in the Battlegrounds. We’ll be taking aggressive action and removing earned items, Honor Points, and ultimately suspending or even banning accounts of those that are found to be botting or habitually AFKing. It’s a sophisticated level of monitoring we’re undertaking. No one actively playing in the Battlegrounds normally should be concerned that they’ll be actioned.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

what is this, a quote from a bluepost, or just some bullshit you pulled outta your ass and decided it should be posted here? where do you get your info? provide a link.

----------


## Zeratul001

Yes, it is a blue post.

Afk/Bots - Forums - World of Warcraft <--- Link.

DeathW, please don't past the same exact thing in other topics, with no reference.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

looks like its time to take a break for a bit till things calm down. sad day. Thx zera for the link.

----------


## DjReal

SGather still safety now ?

----------


## Pikile

I gotta ask should we rly stop using Sgather for some time now and wait till things calm down or we are still "safe" ?

----------


## tboi07

why stop botting for farming? that blue post only mentioned afk bg botting so i very much doubt this will mean blizz will look into ppl farming herbs/ores just continue as normal  :Smile:

----------


## DjReal

Anyone try use Sgather after maintance ?

----------


## Nieemi

> Im not sure wtf you just typed out other than you said I typed shit....
> I do understand your native language isnt english and it can be hard to understand sometimes..but Im sorry mate its in this thread multiple times. 
> But for aurguments sake here ya go. Next time dont be so dadgum lazy and read please. 
> Just so you know I also know you didnt read the thread Im talking about as your answer was in the *FIRST* post.
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-problems.html


Oh sorry that i dont speak/write perfect english, thats maybe a reason maybe im from sweden? u can try to write perfect swede if u can.. dont think so.. but im happy i can understand and write/speak it so people understand. But im not like u who just can speak 1 language :Smile:  glhf buddy.

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Can anyone confirm or deny any ban of such for farming on sgather I really dont care about pirox and I will be buying sgather ruby when it releases. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bts0uth

There hasnt been a "Banwave" or anything for sgather but that doesn't mean it couldnt happen any day. Blizz says they are really stepping up detection of bots so I think im gonna wait a while to see what happens before I use any bots again. Including this one

----------


## mrshmugles

although a banwave of honor bots has gone out i have had no problem with sgather even since the server resets been running it 3-5 hours a day for past couple weeks no problem =]

----------


## DjReal

any info about botting now with sgather ??? 
banwave is spread by users sgather?

----------


## DarkLinux

Warden has not changed. Nothing new really. People go crazy over Blue posts on Bots.

----------


## DjReal

> Warden has not changed. Nothing new really. People go crazy over Blue posts on Bots.


You still use sgather now, and dont have problem with it ???


p.s. sorry for my badly language, im very badly speak on english

----------


## Nonowmana

> You still use sgather now, and dont have problem with it ???
> 
> 
> p.s. sorry for my badly language, im very badly speak on english


Nope, all is OK with SGather, we are developing the SGather Ruby edition :

Warden protection includedSupport flying formsCompatible with DirectX11Mail funtion have been reworkedOverall Stability improvedUsing MMOLazy's UpdaterFont is no more Comic Sans MSOthers...

For 1.95€/month you got one of the best flying bot on the market (BTW, Gather plugin from ShadowBot is better, why ? because it is ! ^^)

----------


## DjReal

> Nope, all is OK with SGather, we are developing the SGather Ruby edition :
> 
> Warden protection includedSupport flying formsCompatible with DirectX11Mail funtion have been reworkedOverall Stability improvedUsing MMOLazy's UpdaterFont is no more Comic Sans MSOthers...
> 
> For 1.95€/month you got one of the best flying bot on the market (BTW, Gather plugin from ShadowBot is better, why ? because it is ! ^^)


Ok, i try use Sgather this night ... 

p.s. and Im waiting for Ruby edition :P

----------


## pawseh

Does the Time lost proto drake farming and Aeonaxx farming work? Anything confirmed that they have recieved mounts? as I know Aeonaxx can be abit tricky since its a kinda weird encounter

----------


## Timmid

i used SGather a lot right before banwave, no ban here on 2 accs!

can't wait for Ruby! keep em coming guys

----------


## deathshadows

hey is there a converter that I can convert gatherbuddy profiles to sgatherer?

----------


## darkriderking

i love this bot but the combat needs a drastic change.. i die in hyjal as a pally atm ... should be able to pick an order or sequence to use spells like crusader strike crusader strike crusader strike word of glory.. or templars verdict depending on gear and have a seal cast every rotation dosent help =/

----------


## deathshadows

> i love this bot but the combat needs a drastic change.. i die in hyjal as a pally atm ... should be able to pick an order or sequence to use spells like crusader strike crusader strike crusader strike word of glory.. or templars verdict depending on gear and have a seal cast every rotation dosent help =/


If I understand what your saying right, you can.

Goto your sgatherer folder and open Settings.xml, right click it open with notepad and scroll down till you see the line <combatspells>

You can copy any ability thats already there more then once and it'll attack in that rotation. Like so - 

<CombatSpells>
<string>Crusader Strike</string>
<string>Crusader Strike</string>

----------


## RoyalMachine

I just cant tell you how bugged this bot is .... especially if u are druid to forget that u cant use ur Flight form but you cant get а decent fight it just sux keep changing forms and do nothing only heal himself.... fix this pls ???

----------


## Gatx

Can you link me to where I can buy shadowbot? im not sure if im going to the correct site thru google (mmo lazy?)

----------


## Flappie

Yes mmolazy

----------


## snowscar

i have a druid, even if i edit settings.xml and add multiple lines for any spell the bot bugs and wont use any of them.

but if i use only 1 of each spell it works. ALso mangle seems to be bugged. Any help for a feral druid

----------


## thasuperman

whats the timeline looking like on ruby now?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funkrush

> whats the timeline looking like on ruby now?


I wonder that too! (:

----------


## Yosho

please give us some updates about sgather ruby  :Smile: 

EDIT: btw, would there be a feature for buffs? like when you buff yourself before you start and than you can select the buffs that when you herbed and the time will run out that they will automaticly buff? would be good since you sometimes need a buff for a combat spell  :Smile:

----------


## powerflex

This bot would be perfect if it would only ignore combat and run away / ignore the node if there's combat. If there was a like a 'coward' setting so when you entered combat it would ignore all nodes and continue on the way points until it was out of combat again, it would be perfect. I ONLY have problems with this bot when it get's in to combat / using under ground profiles.

Would it be difficult / possible to add a feature like that?

----------


## BIGFLACCO

Boy there sure are alot of complaints for a FREE! bot. Druids stop bitchin about your flight form, there are atleast 200+pages of druids cryin about there flight form, this is a SIMPLE gathering tool, if you dont like it go pay sixty bucks n use pirox (and prolly get perma-banned) JuJu, this bot is great, i have no problems with it, made me over 500k gold so far. Cant wait for ruby.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Ruby version of course will support druid flying form, Vash'jir, and all this kind of fix.

----------


## Funkrush

> This bot would be perfect if it would only ignore combat and run away / ignore the node if there's combat. If there was a like a 'coward' setting so when you entered combat it would ignore all nodes and continue on the way points until it was out of combat again, it would be perfect. I ONLY have problems with this bot when it get's in to combat / using under ground profiles.
> 
> Would it be difficult / possible to add a feature like that?


I TOTALLY agree! This is a must-have feature JuJu!

----------


## Julmys

So when is it getting released?

----------


## BenOwns

there is a ruby version sir?

----------


## nathanrox

anybody else have a "unable to connect to mmolazy serrver error

----------


## nuprea

> anybody else have a "unable to connect to mmolazy serrver error


ye i got it too...

----------


## nathanrox

Okay juju how logn will it be till we can use our precious bot?

----------


## EqualizeIt

I miss me gold =[ 

Great job on the bot however  :Smile:  <3

I want to start writing my out scripts.. If I can figure out where to begin! XD

----------


## oyvind99

I am getting this error today

---------------------------

---------------------------
Unable to connect to MMOLazy server !
---------------------------


Is this happening for everyone? :confused:

----------


## EqualizeIt

seems to be the case unfortunately  :Frown:

----------


## qinetiq

MMOLazy is down, bot stopped working.

----------


## oyvind99

Oh well, lets hope it comes up again soon  :Smile:

----------


## Julmys

Shadow bot working just fine for me, Think they broke the connection to the free Sgather! mohaha

----------


## dhelvik

Sup guys, first of all. Big thanks to the creators! Second I want to ask, do you like the bot? I mean is it good and do you earn a decent amount of money from it? Going to try it out as soon as the servers are up :Smile:

----------


## EqualizeIt

This bot is amazing. Just watch for some stuck spots in routes, they'll get you reported and banned. Dr. Watson has a few good ones.

----------


## darkriderking

hope its not forced to be paid now..

----------


## Azulonyx

Its not workin for me either so i tried reinstalling and now its saying: 

Not Found

The requested URL /Releases/SGather_1.13623.1.zip was not found on this server.

----------


## EqualizeIt

Juju probably wont do that without some sort of notice.. at least I hope..

----------


## K1boRG

is it possible to buy Shadow Bot or Whack, seems website doesn't support that atm?

----------


## darkriderking

personally i like his price of like 4$ canadian a month or so XD but i hope its not paid right away still..

----------


## Shaitan051

> Juju probably wont do that without some sort of notice.. at least I hope..


I hope you're right. Suddenly blocking Sgather would require douchebaggery of epic proportions.

----------


## EqualizeIt

No kidding :P

----------


## Ogait

> Nope, all is OK with SGather, we are developing the SGather Ruby edition :
> 
> Warden protection includedSupport flying formsCompatible with DirectX11Mail funtion have been reworkedOverall Stability improvedUsing MMOLazy's UpdaterFont is no more Comic Sans MSOthers...
> 
> For 1.95€/month you got one of the best flying bot on the market (BTW, Gather plugin from ShadowBot is better, why ? because it is ! ^^)


This this is why they've SGather down.

If I did understand properly, they're developing a new bot, which going to be paid. Is it correct?

----------


## K1boRG

well, since bot is free, they 'should' make it for cash, since somy freaking many leechers here

----------


## Azulonyx

So its not working right now because they are updating it?

----------


## sw1tc43d

would be nice to know exactly what is going on @[email protected]

----------


## powerflex

Kinda sux he just pulled it offline without saying anything or even giving us any information. I JUST bought an account to farm with, got herbing / mining nearly to 500 now bot is MIA... cool...

Guess the free usage was just a ploy to get people to use the bot and then start taxing people once they are invested... /sigh - nothing is ever free  :Frown:

----------


## darkriderking

anyone have info?

----------


## intense3

Patience is a virtue.

----------


## powerflex

> Patience is a virtue.


 - that still has produced no results.

Seriously, Look how much attention this guy was given because he did something cool and gave the community something free to use. In return we gave some great viral marketing, feedback and complements to his work.

Out of the blue, bot just stops working, he says nothing about why or what's to be expected. I can't blame people for being a little anxious... especially those who have invested a lot of time getting things set up / designed to work with the bot or even those like myself who spent a lot of money on an account just to try it out to only have it suddenly disappear randomly without notice.

Kind of frustrating.

----------


## Zyantoast

> - that still has produced no results.
> 
> Seriously, Look how much attention this guy was given because he did something cool and gave the community something free to use. In return we gave some great viral marketing, feedback and complements to his work.
> 
> Out of the blue, bot just stops working, he says nothing about why or what's to be expected. I can't blame people for being a little anxious... especially those who have invested a lot of time getting things set up / designed to work with the bot or even those like myself who spent a lot of money on an account just to try it out to only have it suddenly disappear randomly without notice.
> 
> Kind of frustrating.


If you maybe read a little bit more then the first post you would realize this isn't the first time this bot has gone offline (for extended periods of time) while he makes updates. Just because you spent money to protect yourself while using someone else's FREE service doesn't give you any right to pass judgment on the FREE service being temporarily (or even permanently) offline.

Why don't you take all of this money you have and buy a bot so you don't have to worry about any downtime?

----------


## powerflex

> If you maybe read a little bit more then the first post you would realize this isn't the first time this bot has gone offline (for extended periods of time) while he makes updates. Just because you spent money to protect yourself while using someone else's FREE service doesn't give you any right to pass judgment on the FREE service being temporarily (or even permanently) offline.
> 
> Why don't you take all of this money you have and buy a bot so you don't have to worry about any downtime?


Woh, take your ***** chief, no need to rage. 

There's like 200 pages of posts. No, I didn't read them all to find out the entire time line of events this bot has had throughout it's history. I made a sentiment that I think a lot of people share. This has nothing to do with 'passing judgement'.

All of my money??? Do you know me or something? All of what money. I said I SPENT money not that I was loaded or have disposable cash to throw around... Why didn't I go buy Pirox or GB?? If you were as pro as you try to make yourself out to be you'd probably know it was because those bots are really whored out and they are the first bots Blizzard ban waves. Not worth paying 5 or 10 bucks to lose 100+ worth of keys / characters especially with the recent blue posts in regard to stepping up Warden.

Don't try to lecture or flame me, I appreciate a FREE! release as much as the next guy but that doesn't make the developer immune to any sort of responsibly to his users just because it's free. Do you think we don't give anything back? There's a nice repository of profiles he's gotten from his users. There's a crap load of free marketing of his name and product he's gotten on MMOwned and through his users BECAUSE his product was free. There's tons of testing and feeback for features he's gotten, just to name a few things that are worth loads for any developer of a product. 

From the sound of it this guy is planning to take his free bot offline and use all of the FREE marketing he got and turn it in to dollars with the 'Ruby' version. That's dishonest in my opinion. You shouldn't advertise something as FREE if you plan to charge for it, it should just be a BETA and people should know that in advance.

As a coder myself, there's a certain unwritten code of ethics we like to follow. What he 'should' do is leave this free bot free and working and release an enhanced pay version and give people the option to pay for that. Anything else is just dishonest and shady in my humble opinion.



You have gotten better at not understanding English (525)
[Guild]: Zyantoast has earned the achievement [Developer Brown Nose Failure! How Shitty!]

----------


## jm68

> Woh, take your ***** chief, no need to rage. 
> 
> There's like 200 pages of posts. No, I didn't read them all to find out the entire time line of events this bot has had throughout it's history. I made a sentiment that I think a lot of people share. This has nothing to do with 'passing judgement'.
> 
> All of my money??? Do you know me or something? All of what money. I said I SPENT money not that I was loaded or have disposable cash to throw around... Why didn't I go buy Pirox or GB?? If you were as pro as you try to make yourself out to be you'd probably know it was because those bots are really whored out and they are the first bots Blizzard ban waves. Not worth paying 5 or 10 bucks to lose 100+ worth of keys / characters especially with the recent blue posts in regard to stepping up Warden.
> 
> Don't try to lecture or flame me, I appreciate a FREE! release as much as the next guy but that doesn't make the developer immune to any sort of responsibly to his users just because it's free. Do you think we don't give anything back? There's a nice repository of profiles he's gotten from his users. There's a crap load of free marketing of his name and product he's gotten on MMOwned and through his users BECAUSE his product was free. There's tons of testing and feeback for features he's gotten, just to name a few things that are worth loads for any developer of a product. 
> 
> From the sound of it this guy is planning to take his free bot offline and use all of the FREE marketing he got and turn it in to dollars with the 'Ruby' version. That's dishonest in my opinion. You shouldn't advertise something as FREE if you plan to charge for it, it should just be a BETA and people should know that in advance.
> ...


Dude, just cause he once wrote a program, hes not obligated to update it forever and ever for you. Especially since he's working on new projects. These bots need to be updated every patch, and it's fairly pretencious of you to expect him to continue updating a free bot because you put bought a 2nd account.

This bot is super impressive, unlike the HonorBuddy i spent 30$ on. And for that reason I have no problem coughing up 10$ for the new version of this. You should feel the same.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

juju!!! wating patiently to see whats going on. plz update us man.

----------


## matimati

Can anyone explain why it needs to connect to the MMOLazy server to work? If its not auto updated or anything i dont see the reason for this.

----------


## powerflex

> Dude, just cause he once wrote a program, hes not obligated to update it forever and ever for you. Especially since he's working on new projects. These bots need to be updated every patch, and it's fairly pretencious of you to expect him to continue updating a free bot because you put bought a 2nd account.
> 
> This bot is super impressive, unlike the HonorBuddy i spent 30$ on. And for that reason I have no problem coughing up 10$ for the new version of this. You should feel the same.


Not saying he was obligated to continue to update it forever. If you market something as a free product you should not suddenly start charging for it though because people extend developers of free products a lot more opportunity and courtesy BASED on that. So you can take advantage of that kindness and capitolize on it by changing your intension. Which I happen to think is wrong and dishonest.

Does he have a product worth paying for? Sure.. Is his price reasonable? Certainly.. Did I plan to buy a subscription for his pay version "Ruby"? I did actually ..  What do I have a problem with then? (pay attention genious) I have a problem with how he went about ending the 'free' version and how he gained his audience by deceiving websites that would have otherwise charged him to advertise had it been a pay for use product. He effectively got endorsement, no cost advertising and a team of beta testers for his pay product until he was ready for retail and then pulled what is suppose to be the free product off line (even though it still works just fine, there's been no updates to Warden Mem scan algorithm immediately before after the bot was taken offline. It was obviously taken off line in order to boost sales for 'Ruby', not because it stopped working.

Get it?

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------




> Can anyone explain why it needs to connect to the MMOLazy server to work? If its not auto updated or anything i dont see the reason for this.


I can - It's so he can do what he's done - stop you from using it when his retail product is ready for release in order to boost sales. I think it's now obvious that this was not a free product like he claimed, it was a marketing tool for a pay for use product he was having us beta test for him. Prove me wrong...

----------


## jm68

> Not saying he was obligated to continue to update it forever. If you market something as a free product you should not suddenly start charging for it though because people extend developers of free products a lot more opportunity and courtesy BASED on that. So you can take advantage of that kindness and capitolize on it by changing your intension. Which I happen to think is wrong and dishonest.
> 
> Does he have a product worth paying for? Sure.. Is his price reasonable? Certainly.. Did I plan to buy a subscription for his pay version "Ruby"? I did actually ..  What do I have a problem with then? (pay attention genious) I have a problem with how he went about ending the 'free' version and how he gained his audience by deceiving websites that would have otherwise charged him to advertise had it been a pay for use product. He effectively got endorsement, no cost advertising and a team of beta testers for his pay product until he was ready for retail and then pulled what is suppose to be the free product off line (even though it still works just fine, there's been no updates to Warden Mem scan algorithm immediately before after the bot was taken offline. It was obviously taken off line in order to boost sales for 'Ruby', not because it stopped working.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, it is HIS code. I don't care how much he's "decieving" you. It's a bot for an illegal service, not an auto-dialer for 911 if you're having a stroke.. 

He is not charging anyone for his current bot, we don't even know if he is discontinuing it. Yet you're here crying a damn river. 

If he DOES charge people for his new bot, and stops updating the free one... there's nothing wrong with that. That's called discontinuing an old project. Get over it.

----------


## Funkrush

> Holy shit, it is HIS code. I don't care how much he's "decieving" you. It's a bot for an illegal service, not an auto-dialer for 911 if you're having a stroke.. 
> 
> He is not charging anyone for his current bot, we don't even know if he is discontinuing it. Yet you're here crying a damn river. 
> 
> If he DOES charge people for his new bot, and stops updating the free one... there's nothing wrong with that. That's called discontinuing an old project. Get over it.


I totally agree. It's HIS code and he decides on his own what he want to do with it. It's just a deluxe product which is free and kinda destroys the economy because everyone uses it. As you said, if he stops updating this there is nothing wrong with it..

----------


## BIGFLACCO

All i care about is that ruby comes out real soon, like tomorrow. Actually if ruby came out tomorrow i couldn"t even buy it til i got paid on the 1st. Which means im reduced to actually farming myself. (parish the thought) . If anything we dont even know if this is some sorta bug or something, like it said a few post ago this bot has gone offline before. All we can do is sit n wait for juju to say something or post us up on a new link to ruby.

----------


## EqualizeIt

Didn't even know he had a new project! I'll be paying for it if it has a higher capability for earning gold than the current. anyone have a link with any suspected details?

nvm flipped a page a found it

I still see no reason why everyone is getting angry over it. It's a free bot, no something that's owed to you. If someone leveled you a couple levels for free would you expect a deadline? Which is ironic because sgather leveled me from 80-85 :P

----------


## jm68

> MMOLAZY, to the next step! - MMOLAZY, une nouvelle étape! 
> Hi !
> 
> Due to the recent huges inscriptions, our server was overloaded.
> 
> We have bought a brand new server, with high end specs :
> 
> Dual XEON i7 8x 2.00+ GHz
> 24Go ram
> ...


found this on the mmolazy.eu site. this is probably the problem in the sgather bot right now, and it was posted about 10-11 hours ago so... hopefully up and running soon.

----------


## Bobbicus

I'm not too torn up about it being offline, but I can see people's point of view that are annoyed about it going from free to paid. It is a common tactic that companies use when offering a subscription service; offer it initially for free, build up a customer base and then switch it to a paid service. It does seem dishonest to me, but what's that mean coming from a botter? Besides, it's hard to make a buck anymore without being a little bit dishonest.

----------


## Sleepwlker

I think we all need to take a moment of silence to mourn the greatest free gathering bot of our era. R.I.P. Free SGather.

----------


## trozen2

Wont it come back?  :Frown:

----------


## Elbaneee

> I think we all need to take a moment of silence to mourn the greatest free gathering bot of our era. R.I.P. Free SGather.


Amen. 

He best update this.

----------


## darkriderking

anyway found this on the site..
 Originally Posted by *ice*  
Hello guys, I didn't know where to post about this, so I decided to post it here since it got most to do with Gathering.

My question is (just like many others) Why can't Juju bring in Sgather and make it a payment version of it insted of the free one right now.
Not only me, many others are very intrested in the bot because it is a amazing one, (don't get me wrong now I still prefer to use Shadow bot) but sometimes Sgather feels just abit better.

Why I think he should make it not free anymore is because:
1. There are too many people using this great bot
2. Because of this the prices goes down ALOT.
3. I think it aint fair for those (like me) who actually pays for a bot like shadowbot.
4. You could actually make tons of tons of money. Because many people actually love the bot, since u can use it with Whack and that.

If you did this, it would been great, not just me but many others would appreciate it!

Regards

(sorry if this wasn't the right place for it)
13/03/2011 05h33 #641 
*Nonowmana*



Yes, this is not the right post 
But SGather will not remain free for long 

13/03/2011 07h08 #642 
*JuJuBoSc*



It's planned since yesterday, SGather Ruby edition, release soon 

http://www.mmolazy.eu/forum/showthre...-Gather/page65

i hope he isnt just making it paid with no notice ahead of time that would be "douchebaggery of epic proportions"
Today 0:29 # 15 
*JuJuBoSc*

Obviously, per month
The new server and online, and Whack-Bot and Shadow MMOUpdater, optimizations have done was to make everything faster The new server and online, and Whack-Bot and Shadow MMOUpdater, WAS optimizations Have Done To Make Everything Faster

www.mmolazy.com to manage your subscription (http://auth.mmolazy.com if your DNS is not updated yet) www.mmolazy.com to manage your subscription (if your http://auth.mmolazy.com DNS Is Not updated yet)



 
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mmolazy.eu%2Fforum%2Fshowthread .php%2F1690-MMOLAZY-to-the-next-step!-MMOLAZY-une-nouvelle-%25C3%25A9tape!%2Fpage2

so he says on the 13th ruby is being worked on. and yesterday at 12:29am he says the servers are up so there you go its not that also notice that the sgather download link has been removed... thanks for the notice.. -.- hope hes making better combat for buffs that expire every 30mins/hour (seals) if its going to be paid

----------


## EqualizeIt

:Frown:  
I will still pay for it.

----------


## darkriderking

> I will still pay for it.


 i wish we had some notice at least tho thats complete bs... i dont get money for a while.

----------


## RaZz0r

there will prob be a payd and a free ver of the bot the free will have less fetures and will be updated slower wile the payd one will be higer on priority on updates and more fetures and he dident take down the link the mmolazy site is still down and the file is hosted on the mmolazy site

----------


## sw1tc43d

So it's safe to assume this won't be free anymore...whats the next best bot to get? For free or for $$$

----------


## joop123

I dont mind paying or anything, Id just like to know where. Not being able to bot due to lack of information is more frustrating than anything.

1. How long will the servers be down?
2. Will it be payment only or free as well?
3. How much will it be, montly?
4. Link to where the purchase can be made?

----------


## RaZz0r

> I dont mind paying or anything, Id just like to know where. Not being able to bot due to lack of information is more frustrating than anything.
> 
> 1. How long will the servers be down?
> 2. Will it be payment only or free as well?
> 3. How much will it be, montly?
> 4. Link to where the purchase can be made?


1. about 12 hrs
2. not sure but i guess both
3. prob around 1.95euro /moth
4. prob on the mmolazy site once the payd one is out and the site is up
how do i know this? i lookt back a few pages

----------


## joop123

Probably doesnt do me much good though now does it, no offense.

----------


## EqualizeIt

thats pretty dirt cheap for a good amt of gold that can be made in a month while using it

----------


## Jaman007

Hoepfully Sgather ruby has reconnect ability ^^ Definitely buying then =)

----------


## ntsmarkv

If they fix the Major Memory Lag while taking off and flying, I'll buy it, but if it still cut's the fps in half, not worth paying for.

----------


## darkriderking

if anyone read what i posted the server thing was done a while ago.. they just have this down for w/e

----------


## JuJuBoSc

SGather Ruby initial release is out !
Try it for free, simply register on Homepage - MMOLazy and use your credentials in SGather Ruby !

----------


## Bighit

thx will do.

trying it now, alot of memory usage, seems the same.

----------


## bts0uth

> SGather Ruby initial release is out !
> Try it for free, simply register on Homepage - MMOLazy and use your credentials in SGather Ruby !


I made an account and am in the management page, when i try to click subscripe to sgather ruby it says not enough tokens. Where can I find it to try for free?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> I made an account and am in the management page, when i try to click subscripe to sgather ruby it says not enough tokens. Where can I find it to try for free?


Simply login with your account, you don't need to buy it for test of course, your just need valid account.

----------


## bts0uth

Ok i see now, I had to download mmoupdater to get it. Thanks, testing now !

----------


## sw1tc43d

site doesnt work

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> site doesnt work


Your DNS is maybe not updated to our new server, what is the ouput of "ping www.mmolazy.com" ?

----------


## Bobbicus

It says I'm limited to 10 nodes with the trial sgather ruby; how do i go ahead and subscribe?

----------


## Hyku

L'API PayPal a rencontré une erreur de communication. 

aahwel gonna try a bit later again

----------


## minifss

Ruby wont attack on my English client.

----------


## Caked

> It says I'm limited to 10 nodes with the trial sgather ruby; how do i go ahead and subscribe?


Same question. Interest in subscribing, but don't see where.

Thanks

EDIT: Nevermind, it only shows up after you verify your account via the link in email.

----------


## endryoou

Same trouble as above, cant create account  :Frown:

----------


## clickx

Thanks Juju.

I registered and finalized my account by clicking the link in the e-mail, but it still says trial when I use my username/pw to log into Ruby.

----------


## Hyku

> Thanks Juju.
> 
> I registered and finalized my account by clicking the link in the e-mail, but it still says trial when I use my username/pw to log into Ruby.


yes the trail is 10 nodes and then he bot closes automatic you can start it up again and go do 10 nodes again or you can buy 1 months and use it like the former free version 

@JuJuBoSc 

works great but is the bot allways gonna buff you when your landing thats what mine does with some buffs of me

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> yes the trail is 10 nodes and then he bot closes automatic you can start it up again and go do 10 nodes again or you can buy 1 months and use it like the former free version 
> 
> @JuJuBoSc 
> 
> works great but is the bot allways gonna buff you when your landing thats what mine does with some buffs of me


I assumed buff name was same as spell name, what buff cause that so I can check and fix it  :Wink: 

EDIT : About paypal trouble this is caused because of DNS server not updated yet, just wait a bit and retry, we just moved our server to high spec server.

----------


## Hyku

> I assumed buff name was same as spell name, what buff cause that so I can check and fix it 
> 
> EDIT : About paypal trouble this is caused because of DNS server not updated yet, just wait a bit and retry, we just moved our server to high spec server.




[BOT] Gathering success !
[BOT] Try to buff : Windfury Weapon
[BOT] Mount success !
[BOT] Approaching : Elementium Vein ...
[BOT] Node approach success !
[BOT] Dismount ...
[BOT] Gathering success !
[BOT] Try to buff : Windfury Weapon
[BOT] Mount success !
[BOT] Approaching : Rich Elementium Vein ...
[BOT] Node approach success !
[BOT] Dismount ...
[BOT] Gathering success !
[BOT] Try to buff : Windfury Weapon
[BOT] Try to buff : Flametongue Weapon
[BOT] Mount success !
[BOT] Approaching : Elementium Vein ...
[BOT] Node approach success !
[BOT] Dismount ...
[BOT] Gathering success !
[BOT] Try to buff : Windfury Weapon
[BOT] Try to buff : Flametongue Weapon

making me mad ^^ 
as you know i need the buffs up or i can actually die on a lvl 82 mob  :Smile: 

edit: dont worry i used the other payment method for now  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Haha I see, this isn't really a buff that's why, I'll consider to add condition for buff, like manually set the aura name presence.

----------


## kabman

Ok im getting an error when i attach it, the error is, "error on attach" and then it starts and closes because there was an issue.


Ok so! all you have to do is run as administrator easy fix!

----------


## Hyku

> Haha I see, this isn't really a buff that's why, I'll consider to add condition for buff, like manually set the aura name presence.


hehe ty because atm its find the mote....... land ...... mine it....... stand there and waits for a few secs..... buffs windfury...... waits for a few secs again ...... buffs flametongue...mount up and fly away  :Smile:

----------


## Dragspel

JuJuBoSc do we have to start paying for Sgatherer from now on mate? or is this Ruby version something you will keep on doing aswell as updating the other free version?

----------


## xDimension

Syntax error - 1300286486
Website is still under construction, but all the billing system is up and running !

----------


## kabman

> Syntax error - 1300286486
> Website is still under construction, but all the billing system is up and running !


You just need to go and activate your account, Go to your email and find the one from noreply.mmolazy.com and then activate and you shall be set.

----------


## bts0uth

I hope the free version is discontinued. Way too many people are using it, and Elementium ore stacks are down to 22g. Ruby version is working great  :Smile:

----------


## sw1tc43d

> I hope the free version is discontinued. Way too many people are using it, and Elementium ore stacks are down to 22g. Ruby version is working great


if you try to use it now it doesn't work so im guessing it is. paid for ruby because obviously a lot of time was put into making this a good product and the cost is almost nothing.

----------


## Hyku

> if you try to use it now it doesn't work so im guessing it is. paid for ruby because obviously a lot of time was put into making this a good product and the cost is almost nothing.


it does work for free but the bot closes itself every 10 nodes the free users just have to sit at the computer all day and restart it every 10 nodes i gues  :Smile:

----------


## Caked

> it does work for free but the bot closes itself every 10 nodes the free users just have to sit at the computer all day and restart it every 10 nodes i gues


In all honesty, it probably wouldn't be too hard to just make a small script to open up gather and start the bot, if people feel it necessary.

----------


## xDimension

Sorry again.

@Kabman, thanks bro.. worked perfect.

Another thing, how much would this cost? will it be a one payment thing or a monthly subscription? Sorry about all the questions, just really want to get back making some gold, lol.

----------


## matimati

You have made the most simple and best mining bot into the most unnecessary complicated pile of crap ive used.

Also you need to find a better way to split the french from english. you click a link and its 50/50 if its going to be in english or french.

----------


## kabman

If someone was really nice they would send me 200 tokens  :Wink:  cause my paypal isnt working right now... my name is kabman if you so feel the desire  :Wink: !

----------


## Hyku

> Another thing, how much would this cost? will it be a one payment thing or a monthly subscription? Sorry about all the questions, just really want to get back making some gold, lol.


you need to buy tokens to get it to work as none free its 195 token for 30days , 195tokens = like 2€

----------


## sw1tc43d

> You have made the most simple and best mining bot into the most unnecessary complicated pile of crap ive used.
> 
> Also you need to find a better way to split the french from english. you click a link and its 50/50 if its going to be in english or french.


Looks exactly the same to me?

And yes, the website sucks balls if u don't speak french.

----------


## Skreem

I'd love to buy it just because I support this project, but everytime I try to pay for it through paypal it tells me that the PayPal API has encountered a communication error.

----------


## Wolfsriver

> You have made the most simple and best mining bot into the most unnecessary complicated pile of crap ive used.
> 
> Also you need to find a better way to split the french from English. you click a link and its 50/50 if its going to be in english or french.


Well that just is not accurate - the bot itself runs perfectly, I purchased the 500 tokens etc and got a months sub, as for the forums/site yes for us that do not understand french it is a pain and would be nice if there was a option to use a english forum/site-there was one for shadow bot but seemed unmaintained. It is navigable if you use a little common sense however - Make a English friendly version  :Big Grin:  other than that great job -

Spose one other thing - the session confused me, maybe change that to account or something. For a bit I was like well how long is a session  :Big Grin: .

----------


## xDimension

One question whilst I consider the purchase. "Sessions amount:" - What does this mean exactly, no idea how the subscription service works.

----------


## Wolfsriver

> One question whilst I consider the purchase. "Sessions amount:" - What does this mean exactly, no idea how the subscription service works.


I baught shadow bot, now Ruby as-well with that question - to my understanding he means account, because a lot people would farm/level toons on multiple accounts so giving the option to purchase multiple runs on one acc make sense, just bad wording imo.

----------


## xDimension

> I baught shadow bot, now Ruby as-well with that question - to my understanding he means account, because a lot people would farm/level toons on multiple accounts so giving the option to purchase multiple runs on one acc make sense, just bad wording imo.


So it uses 195 tokens on 1 account for 30 days? Obviously the more accounts you add the more tokens you would need every x days.

----------


## matimati

Until they sort all this french/english bullshit out im sticking to the free version.

----------


## xDimension

> Exactly if you scroll down and say add 5 sessions it goes up to 536 tokens apposed to 195 for 1. So it is something like 5 euro's for 1 account per month, again to my understanding, I have had no confirmation on this but it make's the most sense to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> just exited my bot to test - when I went to run agian it said maximum sessions reached - so it looks like it is 1 run and when you exit program that is your session.


Lol? Seems like a rip off to me, I mean it's not the hardest detectable bot as it is, it makes the sharpest turns i've ever seen and now you need to pay aload of money to have a chance for not being caught, 195 tokens atleast for a day.

----------


## mainelmh

Love the new version.. Flight form is amazing.. I'm interested in finding out if theres a way to use items the same as buffs.

ie: Flask of Enhancement... Free version i was able to pop MotW and Flask right after herbing

tried to edit the Setting script to use the flask and it showed up in the list, but didnt use it i'm guessing its a /use /cast issue

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

also with Flight form being available is there also a way to get an option for Aquatic form in water zones?

----------


## Wolfsriver

> Lol? Seems like a rip off to me, I mean it's not the hardest detectable bot as it is, it makes the sharpest turns i've ever seen and now you need to pay aload of money to have a chance for not being caught, 195 tokens atleast for a day.


Tried to delete that post, I am farming agian and all seems to be going well, could have been a glitch in the server - dunno that is what it said at the time however. A post from juju would clear this up however  :Big Grin: .

----------


## xblurx

I had some serious problem..

#1 The free version is unable to launch anymore
#2 I tried to buy the Ruby Version or tried to register at mmolazy.com it say certain information is invalid ( i guess? because its not in english so i have no idea)

anyone could help me in PMs or here. ty!

----------


## Wolfsriver

> I had some serious problem..
> 
> #1 The free version is unable to launch anymore
> #2 I tried to buy the Ruby Version or tried to register at mmolazy.com it say certain information is invalid ( i guess? because its not in english so i have no idea)
> 
> anyone could help me in PMs or here. ty!


My guess would be doing something with the servers - I just tried to grab a few more tokens to try out the hack (not the bot  :Big Grin:  already have that) and it was giving me a error trying to process.

Edit- more specifiably The API PayPal met a communication error. Translated from french ofcourse  :Big Grin:

----------


## caleadown

Great work again JuJu. Subscribed, and it is well worth it. My only request would be could you give us an option to move attacks up and down the combat list, as making my priority often takes some shuffling around.

----------


## bts0uth

I had the same issues using Chrome, I used IE 9 to add it from paypal and it worked. Also when creating your account, be sure to check your email to see if you got the activation one. I typed in my info multiple times before realizing the french said something similiar to "auth" and "email" lol.

Also to the dev, a few more features would make this thing amazing. The sharp turns and the dismounting when someone is already hitting the node really keeps me paranoid. Also if you can add in a feature to log out and log back in after a certain time it would be amazing.

Btw, I would have never asked for added features in the free version but now that im a paying customer I would love to see these things added. It will keep me paying for the future  :Smile:

----------


## Wolfsriver

> I had the same issues using Chrome, I used IE 9 to add it from paypal and it worked. Also when creating your account, be sure to check your email to see if you got the activation one. I typed in my info multiple times before realizing the french said something similiar to "auth" and "email" lol.
> 
> Also to the dev, a few more features would make this thing amazing. The sharp turns and the dismounting when someone is already hitting the node really keeps me paranoid. Also if you can add in a feature to log out and log back in after a certain time it would be amazing.
> 
> Btw, I would have never asked for added features in the free version but now that im a paying customer I would love to see these things added. It will keep me paying for the future




As far as the PayPal thing - I was using Firefox and switched to over and used IE9 like you suggested - worked perfectly tyvm.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

i would LOVE to pay for ruby so i can farm, but the damn website is in ****ing french and i cannot find where to pay 4 it!!!!!!! please help
ok i got the forum to read in english yet i still cant find where to pay 4 this. anyone can help me out give me a direct link?
i give up........i agreee with the guy a few post ago, you turned something awsome and SIMPLE into the most complicated french piece of crap ever, if i go to the link that says BUY SHADOW BOT, its asking for all my log in info and some secret question i have no flippin idea what it is or where to find it. and its in french.

----------


## xDimension

I'm also willing to subscribe but don't want to pay for it to then find out it costs 195 tokens everytime I open the bot, if it's 195 tokens for 30 days then i'll happily subscribe.

----------


## Anonie

To buy sgather ruby: 
1) make an account at Registration - MMOLazy (don't have to fill out the personal info boxes on the right). Check email and click the link it gives you.
2) Download Download - MMOLazy and click "reinstall" for sgather ruby (it'll make a new folder where mmoupdater is)
3) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=3 and buy tokens there.
4) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=2 and use your tokens there.
5) Run the new sgather ruby as admin for 7/vista.
6) Farm
7) ????
 :Cool:  Profit!!!!!!

Definition of session: it's the number of instances where you have different bots running, for example, you buy 2 sessions, means you can have 2 bots running at the same time. If for some reason sgather ruby crashes or you exit it weird, and then you relaunch it, it might give you an error regarding sessions. Just try again in a few minutes and it'll work again.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

Anonie tysm, +rep for you.

----------


## Anonie

> I'm also willing to subscribe but don't want to pay for it to then find out it costs 195 tokens everytime I open the bot, if it's 195 tokens for 30 days then i'll happily subscribe.


Each day costs 6.5 tokens (with the .5 rounded up). So 1 day costs 7, 2 costs 13... 30 days costs 195 tokens.

EDIT: So ONLY buy in multiples of 2 days if buying odd sessions. Doesn't matter if buying even number of sessions.

----------


## Dirtyangel

I have to say, mmolazy has the most uncomfortable billing/forums/support I have ever encountered, yet I love their product.

----------


## zelghadis

Wouyld be fun to be able to register...
Every time i finally get through captcha i got "Syntax error - 1300286486" - my username and mail gets blocked yet i dont receive validation e-mail.
Have to agree with other ppl - Your product kicks ass, but ur website is one of the worst (if not the worst) on the market ;P

----------


## Psycholord

So verdict is: no more free bot??

----------


## zelghadis

> So verdict is: no more free bot??


Yes, and its good in my opinion. you earn like few euros per account using this bot, and ppl mass-running it destroys economy - paid bot=less botters, more gold for them, and still u pay 0,065 euro daily for something which earn you 5-6 euro.

----------


## qinetiq

Started to use trial version. And seems like it is incomplete. Short list of features that must be fixed:
1. MMOLazy installer puts it into download folder. I needed to scan all local harddisks to find, move and "Run as administrator". Will be good if it will ask, where to install itself. Desktop shortcuts would be nice, yep. 
2. GUI still does not support cast sequences. Manual work with configuration file made it happen, but i don't think there's any problem to embedd such things into GUI. 
3. Accidentially close itself without any error reported. 
4. WoW disconnects with error "Trying to POP". Seems like get detected by Warden. 

If first two are just minor things to add, last two are critical. If i can't leave this software, go to sleep and be sure that it will work fine all night long, i won't use this soft untill these bugs will be fixed. 
*Verdict:* Doesn't working. Won't pay untill fixed. Want back my SGather.

----------


## Psycholord

> Yes, and its good in my opinion. you earn like few euros per account using this bot, and ppl mass-running it destroys economy - paid bot=less botters, more gold for them, and still u pay 0,065 euro daily for something which earn you 5-6 euro.


Its problem for me cause i dont have any billing account which i can send money from.

----------


## zelghadis

> Its problem for me cause i dont have any billing account which i can send money from.


Register on PayPal ;P it's free ;P

----------


## bts0uth

> Started to use trial version. And seems like it is incomplete. Short list of features that must be fixed:
> 1. MMOLazy installer puts it into download folder. I needed to scan all local harddisks to find, move and "Run as administrator". Will be good if it will ask, where to install itself. Desktop shortcuts would be nice, yep. 
> 2. GUI still does not support cast sequences. Manual work with configuration file made it happen, but i don't think there's any problem to embedd such things into GUI. 
> 3. Accidentially close itself without any error reported. 
> 4. WoW disconnects with error "Trying to POP". Seems like get detected by Warden. 
> 
> If first two are just minor things to add, last two are critical. If i can't leave this software, go to sleep and be sure that it will work fine all night long, i won't use this soft untill these bugs will be fixed. 
> *Verdict:* Doesn't working. Won't pay untill fixed. Want back my SGather.


Not sure why your having issues. I just left it on for 5 hours using a drwatson profile and it worked perfectly. Exactly like sgather has. Mail on full bags worked as well. 

Im using win 7 64 bit btw

----------


## qinetiq

> Not sure why your having issues. I just left it on for 5 hours using a drwatson profile and it worked perfectly. Exactly like sgather has. Mail on full bags worked as well.


Me too, really. Maybe something wrong with my OS, i don't know, but...
1. Accidentially close itself on 3-5 nodes remaining. 
2. Two errors in WoW interface, "trying to POP". Got scared.




> Im using win 7 64 bit btw


Same here.

----------


## EqualizeIt

The website is a major trip wire for me. I'm also not too sure if I want to leave the bot on when I go to work. Hell, I havent even gotten past the whole registration deal.

Really try to re-amp the look and function of your website, and you will be golden.




You have to buy a minimum of 500 tokens. - 1300229254

What? Really?

----------


## goofe

im new to this bot, and hopeless at forums, and setting up anythign that use's computers. but i had a go at trying to register, maybe even buying the product, i cant get past teh registor page, keeps saying The result of the captchas isn't valid. - 1299583228. i can see clearly what teh capchas code is but will not work, can someone set a noob straight and tell what im doing wrong

----------


## skittle12345

where do i buy the bot on the website? i dont understand a single word of french and my web broswer wont translate it.

----------


## SmokEfish

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00400000
[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :
[DEBUG] SetFacing
[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00400000
[UNSTUCK] Move backward ...
[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !
[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :
[DEBUG] SetFacing
[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00400000
[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :
[DEBUG] SetFacing
[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00400000

sometimes it breaks, and then fly straight

----------


## tboi07

i just bought x2 of sgather ruby and its amazing, 100% worth the money juju your a pro in what you do, it buffs fine and combat is fine 10/10!

----------


## mrbernard

so for instance, for 500 tokens. what's the cost?

also base on previous post, i notice 195 tokens if meant for 1 account for 30days. so if buying 500 tokens, it means for 2 months plus?

----------


## tboi07

i bought 1463 tokens thats 2 sessions for 250 days thats 8 months ish and ofc il renew when it runs out this bot is just pro  :Big Grin:

----------


## zelghadis

Bot is working great, but you really (I mean REALLY) need to improve website. I spent half of a day trying to register (Error occured, I wasn't receiving validation e-mail, but it said my username and mail has been already taken and waiting for validation). What i like is payment method (ofc ppl gonna whine 'bout 500 token minimum) it's great compared to all other bots. I can simply buy 2 day time every 2 days and if i have to leave and won't be on computer I don't loose my money like with other bots  :Wink:  Regards combat system - it's great we finally get buffs, but it would be a lot better if you'd implemented proc-based skills (as in cata nearly all classes depends on using certain skills on specific proc).
Anyway right now it's imho considering its price the best bot on the market - just fix your damn site ffs ;P

----------


## Psycholord

What does it mean "sessions"? If i get 100 days ill pay 455 tokens but if i select 5 sessions it costs 1251 tokens. Can someone explain it?

----------


## RaZz0r

> What does it mean "sessions"? If i get 100 days ill pay 455 tokens but if i select 5 sessions it costs 1251 tokens. Can someone explain it?


 1 session is 1 account 5 sessions means that you can use 5 copys of the bot at the same time and bot on 5 accounts

----------


## outoforder

the combat is not good enough to pay for this bot.. lol... just a rotation. and i dont think u ever fixed vashi'jr mounting issue. ill never pay for this.

----------


## amsugar

i have this error ... what i need do?
i try to regist 20 times ( and same error
The result of the captchas isn't valid. - 1299583228
help)

----------


## Caked

I don't understand why so many of you are complaining about this. It's his code, his choice to release it as paid.

Furthermore, the price is nothing. 5 Euros for 500 tokens. That's currently 7.10 US dollars.

Assuming 195 tokens, 195/500=.39, which is 39%. 39% of 7.10 is 2.77.

You are paying 2 dollars and 77 cents for this bot. Probably one of the most efficient gathering bots I've seen. Assuming that you can sell gold for .8 per k, that's only 4000 gold to recover your costs. That's like, two hours of farming. That's how I look at it anyway.

Although, I do agree. The website is subpar, but I imagine that has to do with him developing the bot, and not focusing on the website.

----------


## tboi07

i had an error when i created my account but i checked email and all i had 2 do is validate it even tho it said an error when i created it, the bot is very cheap to buy, as i said i bought 2x bot for 8months time n that was only 14.63 euros really is nothing for the quality of the bot

----------


## RaZz0r

i dont really mind that it is changed to paid tho i dont like that you have to buy 500 tokens sense i dont bot that often i only do it like 2x a week if not less and i dont have the cash needed to buy 500 tokens un till the end of the month  :Frown:

----------


## Caked

> i dont really mind that it is changed to paid tho i dont like that you have to buy 500 tokens sense i dont bot that often i only do it like 2x a week if not less and i dont have the cash needed to buy 500 tokens un till the end of the month


How else would you suggest he do it? I'm not flaming you by any means, I'm just curious if you had thought of an alternative.

----------


## larsken4

I dont get it how to download the bot. Can someone please help me ?

----------


## Caked

> I dont get it how to download the bot. Can someone please help me ?


What're you having trouble with? Here's the process I went through:

1. Go to the website and sign up, make sure to validate the account through your e-mail otherwise you won't be able to subscribe.
2. Download MMOUpdater from the 'Softs' Page.
3. Click 'Reinstall' on MMOUpdater for SGather Ruby
4. Put in your username and password that you previously signed up with.
5. Click go.

----------


## RaZz0r

> How else would you suggest he do it? I'm not flaming you by any means, I'm just curious if you had thought of an alternative.


not a minimum token amount or just pay 1,95 for 30 days to hes paypal

----------


## Dragspel

I wouldnt pay for this bot unless he fixes the mailing problem with it, I fill my characters bags on about 6 hours and then it just keeps on flying like a moron and not being efficient so once every 6 hours I have to go to the AH and put new stuff out. rather go with gatherbuddy if I want to pay for a bot since that bot actually includes pvp/archeology/Mailing aswell. just saying

----------


## ricanek

So it's not free? For now?

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

Never mind,,,

----------


## dep0n

Ahem i m getting a jtidebbuging error.Whoile error its a wall of text but the sum at the end is something like this :

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

Does this makes sense to someone ?Because i dont understand what i m supposed to do .

----------


## OrphanedMug

> greedy ****** i hope wcc cracks the bot, try to make ppl pay and u dont offer any support.


Greedy? the bot costs hardly anything and if you want support try going to the MMOlazy forums.

----------


## bts0uth

> greedy ****** i hope wcc cracks the bot, try to make ppl pay and u dont offer any support.


Umad? Cant make a ton of gold for free anymore? Cry us a river. 
Why dont you write your own bot and use that since $7 is just too much for you. I reported your post, stop being a troll and be grateful you made who knows how much gold using sgsther for free all these months.
P.s. When you use a cracked version of a bot and lose your account, dont post it on this site unless you want us all to laugh at you.

----------


## Saorisa

Hey juju! I've gone thru all the steps - used allopass for the extra 100 tokens, and still my account doesnt show the allopass transactions so i cannot use this bot yet even tho i've paid for it! (although 2 euros is hardly a big payment  :Wink:  lol). I've sent a email on ur mmolazy website about it, but thought i'd post something here too as i'm seriously dying to get ruby going full time!! such a excellent bot - ur a frickin' genius mate!
Hope someone at mmolazy will see my email and get me sorted so i can go a-botting!!!

----------


## thuzko

Hello!  :Smile:  I got a problem with the mining bot. I make all the settings right. And in "Mount Name" i have Swift Yeallow Wind Rider. But when im starting the bot it says "State: FlightForm"
Please help me! Love you guys and the bot  :Smile:

----------


## LogicWin

hmm, release a new version that doesnt have a kill-switch?

----------


## snowscar

the price he released it for it great, it you can afford it go wash a car window at a traffic signal :P

What i didnt appreciate is that there is absolutely no info on what is new in Ruby other than flight form support.

It takes 10 minutes to list out the points on a site

----------


## thuzko

This FlightForm thing with Ruby makes me not able to use anything exept flightform, And im a paladin so its hard for me to use flightform^^ Tho i can chose my mount in the "mount name" list. But its still trying to use flightform  :Smile:

----------


## dcrossland

Suggestion for the bot - Hotkeys F10 start/stop. 

It would make it easier to stop the bot in emergency e.g. sometimes when i'm botting at my pc and i hear a druid casting moonfire, i alt+tab onto my bot window and see its a ally. Well when I've got multiple windows up I've got to find Sgather and press stop to prevent it having a psychotic fit running backwards and forwards. 

Thanks JuJu for all your hard work you have put into this and for putting it at such a low price!

----------


## kabman

Its saying max sessions reached and i have only opened it with one wow, please help.!

----------


## Anonie

> Its saying max sessions reached and i have only opened it with one wow, please help.!


wait a few mins and try again.

----------


## zelghadis

You've probably got en error, application closed, yet as bot wasn't closed normally your session on server hasn't been terminated. Like Anonie said - wait few mins and it'll be ok.

----------


## xblurx

hi juju, i didn't know where to get to you but it appear that ur website is having alot of issue.

#1 I bought 500 credit, went to subscribe 15 day 1 session ( 80 credit with 420 left ) 

after awhile i realise i wanna bot on my another toon, i went to bought a new seesion but it gave me an error saying i already had a session. I thought that there might be some error with the site, so i refresh the site and attempt to buy it again.

This time round , i manage to buy the 2nd session at 13 Credit 2 day. ( I am left with 407 Credit ). 

What i am going to say next is, it actually erase away my 1st session that i just bought today ( 15 day and my 80 credit is gone too ). Is there a way to get back my session or could u return back that 15 day/80 credit? The website is really bad.

----------


## gareth

i wanted to donate because I appreciate the time and effort and effortless way the bot helps me make gold in game, and because the ruby paid version is at such a reasonable price i am happy to pay for my usage. theyre are robably hundreds more of us feeling the same so im sure he will make enough money to keep his brand new server well run, and mabey some change in his pocket for his hard work. well done juju. the guys whining about paying a small amoumt, sucks to be them.

----------


## Anonie

> hi juju, i didn't know where to get to you but it appear that ur website is having alot of issue.
> 
> #1 I bought 500 credit, went to subscribe 15 day 1 session ( 80 credit with 420 left ) 
> 
> after awhile i realise i wanna bot on my another toon, i went to bought a new seesion but it gave me an error saying i already had a session. I thought that there might be some error with the site, so i refresh the site and attempt to buy it again.
> 
> This time round , i manage to buy the 2nd session at 13 Credit 2 day. ( I am left with 407 Credit ). 
> 
> What i am going to say next is, it actually erase away my 1st session that i just bought today ( 15 day and my 80 credit is gone too ). Is there a way to get back my session or could u return back that 15 day/80 credit? The website is really bad.


try posting on their WoW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering-- MMOLAZY.eu forums.

----------


## brizendin23

wait im confused is sgather ruby FREE or do i have to pay for it. ill be kindof upset if i have to pay for it.

----------


## xblurx

> try posting on their WoW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering-- MMOLAZY.eu forums.


ok thanks! sorry i know my english is bad.. but i do hope at least someone understand and try to explain for me ><

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> wait im confused is sgather ruby FREE or do i have to pay for it. ill be kindof upset if i have to pay for it.


Yes you have to pay for it.

But Id like to know if SGather Free is being discontinued or not. Will hat to see it go ofc and I hate to say I will not be paying for Ruby edition. No sense in paying for what could quite possibly get me banned at anytime. 

Ofc JuJu if you do decide to altogether discontinue SGather noone can really hold any ill will. You gave us a good run with an amazing bot and you certainlky dont owe us anything.

----------


## brizendin23

no offence but i used sgather because it was free and reliable. if i have to pay to get it and i get band that would be retarded, thats like paying to be band pretty much, i definatly apreceate the fact that sgather was free and reliable but ill just use lazybot since it is free and just as easy to use pretty much. donations should be the money for sgather not ppl paying for it. we are risking out acounts to use the bot. ive gotten atleast 5 other wow players using this bot, i think i shouldnt have to pay since i recruited so many ppl to use this bot.

----------


## GamingJens

If you register where can I try the free one? Can't find it...

----------


## cheator1

> no offence but i used sgather because it was free and reliable. if i have to pay to get it and i get band that would be retarded, thats like paying to be band pretty much, i definatly apreceate the fact that sgather was free and reliable but ill just use lazybot since it is free and just as easy to use pretty much. donations should be the money for sgather not ppl paying for it. we are risking out acounts to use the bot. ive gotten atleast 5 other wow players using this bot, i think i shouldnt have to pay since i recruited so many ppl to use this bot.




you're an ungreatful and disgusting parasite of a humanbeing buddy, get off wow and fix your mentality cause you never deserved a second with this bot.

JuJu you're a king, thanks for the run, nuff said.

----------


## lion64

> you're an ungreatful and disgusting parasite of a humanbeing buddy, get off wow and fix your mentality cause you never deserved a second with this bot.
> 
> JuJu you're a king, thanks for the run, nuff said.


Well said, thanx man this bot is awesome we appreciate all that u have done for us...

----------


## Sleepwlker

If there was a way to buy this with gold, or to gift it so that I could pay chinese gold farmers to buy it for me I'd love to buy it...

----------


## goofe

MMO lazy is so bugy, nothing seems to work. doesnt let me register, i have setup a account, and it seems that every single site on MMOlazy is under construction, and i cannot buy tokens, purchase SG, finalise the registration, nore conect to MMOlazy as it keeps saying unable to connect to MMOlazy servers

----------


## EqualizeIt

It's personal preference. If that's what they prefer to believe then let them.

----------


## matimati

Has anyones used or using Lazybot atm and give any feedback on it?

Also is there an option to pay to use the old version of Sgather?

----------


## Scy

I have a couple questions. 
Hoperfully the answers will clarify the confusion Im getting and Im sure others are getting.


So you register and pay for hte tokens.
Then you have to goto the website each day or so to activate a couple days of botting?

So if somebody bought 500 tokens and only used the bot 3 days a week you wouldnt run out of tokens until you used all 500 right?

Or like most pay to use service you get "charged" for the days even if you dont use it?

Do the tokens expire every month or year or ?? 


If you can buy 500 tokens and only use the tokens for days you have the bot active that is a good deal.


Those of you saying its a good deal and cheap and people complaining are nothing but whinners..Please do us all a favor and kindly stop.
There is no info being given out about how things work and trying to navigate the website appears to be like teaching your 90 year old gramma how to use the internet. 
Hopefully juju reads this and takes the useful suggestions about getting the sight translated to english and uses them. Maybe even have a couple languages available. 
Im sure there are people that dont speak french or english going WTF? And just giving up because google translate is telling them the website wants to have sex with them donkey style. 

I will say this, I find it very funny how the people complaining about the website being in french are acting. 
Yet when somebody posts here and english isnt their native language they get ripped and flamed for it.

----------


## zzzonked

I would gladly pay the 3USD for this amazing bot. Now, if only I could be bothered to figure out the MMOLazy website... This bot is pretty great, I have used it to help gear my main and several little alts I level when i'm bored :P

v inb4doublepost v

----------


## goofe

I'd gladly pay for this service. if only it was user friendly, and alot easier to understand.

----------


## Anonie

> I'd gladly pay for this service. if only it was user friendly, and alot easier to understand.


(I posted this back on page 194, but re posting this here.)
To buy sgather ruby: 
1) make an account at Registration - MMOLazy (don't have to fill out the personal info boxes on the right). Check email and click the link it gives you.
2) Download Download - MMOLazy and click "reinstall" for sgather ruby (it'll make a new folder where mmoupdater is)
3) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=3 and buy tokens there.
4) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=2 and use your tokens there.
5) Run the new sgather ruby as admin for 7/vista.
6) Farm
7) ????
 :Cool:  Profit!!!!!!

Session is the number of instances where you have different bots running, for example, you buy 2 sessions, means you can have 2 bots running at the same time. If for some reason sgather ruby crashes or you exit it weird, and then you relaunch it, it might give you an error regarding sessions. Just try again in a few minutes and it'll work again.

Each day costs 6.5 tokens (with the .5 rounded up). So 1 day costs 7, 2 costs 13... 30 days costs 195 tokens. So only buy in multiples of 2 days, unless you're buying even number of sessions.

----------


## goofe

i did the registraion part, downloaded the mmolazy and reinstalled it.

went to buy the tokens and it tells me i have no active registraion, yet i can log in. it says " you have no active registration recorded. You can manage your registrations on going right here" i do, and there is the SG subscription option, i select that, but says need tokens, i go to buy tokens, the web page turns in to french, and i use paypal to buy tokens, and it informs me the customer needs to use a diffferent pay system, as paypal doesnt work, so untill juju fix's this i cant i guess

----------


## baldric70

Bought and paid for Ruby, thanks dude, it rocks.

----------


## goofe

ok i finaly got throught the french language, and got the points, and setup up the SG program, upon starting, from the MMOlazy updater, i get error on attach. it does not give me the option to run as administrator

----------


## balin65

Hi, most honorable JuJuBoSc 
First off, the download link doesn't work anymore, is this intended or?

also I would like to thankone of the biggest contributer to my latest mounts, armors and epics of all. Just wanted to stop by thanking you. Thanks you make it so easy to not have to do the things I despite of this game "economy". I wish I knew how this +rep thingy is and how it works. 

Thanks anyways.  :Wink:

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Has anyones used or using Lazybot atm and give any feedback on it?
> 
> Also is there an option to pay to use the old version of Sgather?


You have to originally have to pay for 500 tokens.. If you look in the subscription menu it will allow you to pick how many days you want to subscribe for. for example, 30 days subscribed to Sgather Ruby costs a total of 195, you can modify the amount of days or sessions (how many accounts) are allowed using the hack at the same time. These 500 tokens costed me 5$ canadian, or I believe $7 american. Which ever tokens you have left over can go to shadow bot, whack or which ever subscription you prefer. Hopes this helped!  :Smile: 





> ok i finaly got throught the french language, and got the points, and setup up the SG program, upon starting, from the MMOlazy updater, i get error on attach. it does not give me the option to run as administrator


Dumb question : is your wow character logged in and ready to go? also try giving your cpu a quick restart

----------


## balin65

Ah so its 190 Tokens for 30 days and 500 tokens cost 5 Euro, so 5 euro = two months NOW thats a a good price, sorry for the missunderstanding didn't know it had turned into pay to use. But I suppose 5 Euro per 2 months is cheap counting all the gold we will make. Thanks for making this product JuJuBoSc!

It is really sad with all the leechers claiming paying for this awesome software is not okey. A software that made your gaming so much easier.

Thanks again, talking too much  :Wink:

----------


## EqualizeIt

No kidding. Has anyone learnt how to SELL the gold? 
5 euro for 2.5 months is DIRT. Chump change.

----------


## darkriderking

> No kidding. Has anyone learnt how to SELL the gold? 
> 5 euro for 2.5 months is DIRT. Chump change.


 a few asian gold companies buy gold.. so do players if you can find any i think theres a gold thing on mmowned

----------


## baldric70

And lastly, I just want to say a HUGE thank you to JuJu for both this app and for his patience with all the morons who bitch because they have to pay almost nothing to farm gold effortlessly. You rock! Best $5 I've spent on this damned game. Ruby is da bomb, I love farming in flight form!

----------


## Azulonyx

So there is not free version of sgather that i can download?

----------


## baldric70

> So there is not free version of sgather that i can download?


At his point, I kind of hope not  :Smile:

----------


## brizendin23

> you're an ungreatful and disgusting parasite of a humanbeing buddy, get off wow and fix your mentality cause you never deserved a second with this bot.
> 
> JuJu you're a king, thanks for the run, nuff said.


NONONO i mean i love this bot and i bow down to the creater as if he were jesus. this bot is the ****in bomb id give up anything for it, but depending on how much i have to pay its kindof upsetting

----------


## yupdon

Hey i had a question, for druids, can you have a button or radio button, that you can check to tell the bot that you are on a druid and stay in flight form ? Also just to keep things simply when it detects an add and this button is clicked have it skip it and go to the next node. That would make it quick for druids and they wouldn't have to bother with adds.

Thanks for any feedback / questions.

----------


## brizendin23

waitwaitwaitwait will the original sgather still be usable and updated like usual? or is it sgather ruby or nothing? and what is the difference between sgather reg and sgather ruby...?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Hey i had a question, for druids, can you have a button or radio button, that you can check to tell the bot that you are on a druid and stay in flight form ? Also just to keep things simply when it detects an add and this button is clicked have it skip it and go to the next node. That would make it quick for druids and they wouldn't have to bother with adds.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback / questions.


From what I understand of your question, yes there is a flight form box now that can be checked off for druids. other flight mounts now work error free. For the next question, no your character has to fight the mob.

----------


## luckysurfcs

Syntax error - 1300286486 when trying to register :s

----------


## DeathByDawn

Just bought Sgather Ruby, Combat with the buffs and move fluid attacks, LOVE IT.

7 bucks Canadian well spent.

----------


## darkriderking

> Just bought Sgather Ruby, Combat with the buffs and move fluid attacks, LOVE IT.
> 
> 7 bucks Canadian well spent.


 for like 2.5months!

----------


## VirusaMa

Is anyone else getting problems in combat while in swift flight form for druids. it cant seem to transform into cat to attack. Also is anyone else experiencing WoW crashing after hearthing?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Is anyone else getting problems in combat while in swift flight form for druids. it cant seem to transform into cat to attack. Also is anyone else experiencing WoW crashing after hearthing?


try putting cat form into your buff que if you haven't already. or even attacks if that doesnt work, but buffs should do the trick.

----------


## Bobbicus

I'm selling ores for 20-30 g more per stack now!

----------


## xblurx

> Is anyone else getting problems in combat while in swift flight form for druids. it cant seem to transform into cat to attack. Also is anyone else experiencing WoW crashing after hearthing?


Go Option > Interface > Check Auto Dismount During Flight or it gonna just keep spamming you "You can't do that when you are patcificed" or whatever it call

----------


## jm68

Having problems with a couple things:

1. Bot fails to skip underground mines in Deepholme, eventhough the option is checked off. I don't have this problem in Uldum or Twilight, just deepholme.
2. In uldum, I always get stuck on a cliff cause the bot flys past a bird, gets into combat, mines at the bottom of the cliff, bird flies away, but my bot keeps trying to kill the bird eventhough its left combat, and the bird is way far out of reach (its gone back to the top of the cliff). Essentially leaving my character running into the cliff wall for hours and hours :P. Happens once every 2-3 hours when I restart the bot. Would be a simple fix to just add a... 
if(not in combat) {
go back to gathering
}. 

 :Smile:

----------


## miaudele

> Having problems with a couple things:
> 
> 1. Bot fails to skip underground mines in Deepholme, eventhough the option is checked off. I don't have this problem in Uldum or Twilight, just deepholme.
> 2. In uldum, I always get stuck on a cliff cause the bot flys past a bird, gets into combat, mines at the bottom of the cliff, bird flies away, but my bot keeps trying to kill the bird eventhough its left combat, and the bird is way far out of reach (its gone back to the top of the cliff). Essentially leaving my character running into the cliff wall for hours and hours :P. Happens once every 2-3 hours when I restart the bot. Would be a simple fix to just add a... 
> if(not in combat) {
> go back to gathering
> }.


same thing just happen to me XD
that bird and that cliff are so evil...........lol
bot should remount when it takes too much time to approach the target.......

----------


## doom56

When breaking is expected ?

----------


## viruscall

*link is broken is this legit or scam????*

----------


## sw1tc43d

Mailing is broken for me

I'll return to town when my bags aren't even full and mail off say 3 out of 20 volatile lifes at a time and keep repeating that. In fact when it gets to that point I think it repeats the process every single time it gathers something...cutting my farming down by 75% instantly.

Wtf is going on? This is with full ruby by the way.

----------


## Kimpie

> Mailing is broken for me
> 
> I'll return to town when my bags aren't even full and mail off say 3 out of 20 volatile lifes at a time and keep repeating that. In fact when it gets to that point I think it repeats the process every single time it gathers something...cutting my farming down by 75% instantly.
> 
> Wtf is going on? This is with full ruby by the way.


Mailing doesn't work for me either. I thought this was fixed in ruby.

----------


## bts0uth

> Mailing doesn't work for me either. I thought this was fixed in ruby.


Works fine here guys. I have it set to mail Elementium and Pyrite ore and I checked my alt and it has like 9 mails with 12 stacks of Elementium and some pyrite stacks in all of them.

No partial mailing or anything like that, seems to working as normal here.

----------


## EqualizeIt

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:037D0021

always pops up, makes it hard for me to mine for a prolonged experience, anyone else know how to fix?

----------


## Jagannath

I keep getting an error when trying to put in a mount..i got no idea why it pops up with some wicked error msg that tells me to try and continue an dput up a huge list of what is running and isnt etc etc..it starts up with eror on attatch..and then i get this msg in the log, when i try to start it..

DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.()

----------


## Ramsoul

I cant get an email confirmation from mmolazy...im trying for 2 hours now but no confirmation for my account..help please.

----------


## Ragnrok23

SGather Ruby is a free bot or not ?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> SGather Ruby is a free bot or not ?


 Nope, it was about $2.50 CAD for me. (per month)

----------


## Bonkler

Can anyone tell me if its possible to buy the tokens with paypal alone without credit card? The only option from MMOLazy is via credit card and I dont and cant have it atm.

----------


## uhrzeiger

this is sick 50.000 people boting in wow now can´t use the bot because 1 person wants money for it

----------


## Bonkler

> this is sick 50.000 people boting in wow now can´t use the bot because 1 person wants money for it


It was his bot to begin with and he could do with it whatever he pleased.
He was never obliged to provide us with it for free.

----------


## Wolfsriver

> this is sick 50.000 people boting in wow now can´t use the bot because 1 person wants money for it


Not a bad deal for us that paid for it  :Big Grin:  - will be able to charge a bit more for our items.

----------


## Bluereaper

the english side is down, and i can not locate where to buy it at? could i get some help please.

----------


## vaeevictiss

the new ruby works great juju! Im glad you made it a paid only program. Hopefully this will help bring the server economy up a bit because im sure the good percentage of people using it wont pay.

Although, now that it is paid, would it be too much to ask for the addition of a feature to ignore going after a node if someone is already near it?  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for all the work!

----------


## Bobbicus

First let me echo what everyone else has been saying; for the most part great job with sgather ruby! However, I would also like to echo them in requesting some way to ignore nodes that people are already gathering from, I'm afraid they'll get suspicious! Also, on two occasions on two different characters in two different zones the bot has taken them way out in the middle of nowhere and they died from fatigue. This is with profiles that worked fine in regular sgather. I don't know what's doing it! It's only happened twice and I've been using it for probably 16+ hours.

----------


## Testin

Just bought 500 tokens to bot with my 3 accounts. Awesome work on Ruby, and we only hope that stuff will improve further. Hopefully server economy is going to be fixed now that not every singly player can bot freely

Once again thanks Juju, hoping to see ppl taking over/creating profiles and sharing em on mmolazy forum or here

----------


## Dragspel

might want to change name of topic since its not free anymore.

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Can anyone tell me if its possible to buy the tokens with paypal alone without credit card? The only option from MMOLazy is via credit card and I dont and cant have it atm.


Buy a disposable one at 7-11 or any convenience store.

----------


## houkisgodlike

makes me sad...SGather was definitly the BEST free gathering bot evar!

----------


## kabman

Im wondering, is it injection based and can it be detected by warden?

----------


## SlipperyShaman

I think you need to remove the word "free" from the title of this thread

----------


## jackthehat

does the free sgather profiles work with ruby or no?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> does the free sgather profiles work with ruby or no?


Yes. I have had no problems 


I think a new thread should be made  :Smile:

----------


## jackthehat

hey do you also know if sgather ruby supports multibotting?

----------


## Fokswell

Any ETA on the English side of MMOLazy being up and running? I'am havening a few issues. I have tried to register multiple times and can't get it to work. These are to two errors I have been getting.

1.) This username is already taken, please choose another. - 1298788540
2.) This email address is already used on another account. - 1298788268

Should i just make a new email and Username or is there another reason why this is not working. Any help would be great  :Smile:

----------


## illustrious

i cant thank you enough for making this bot subscription only, a truly amazing bot just made better, GJ juju

----------


## trozen2

Sgather ruby vs shadow-bot?

----------


## jatkaon

Tried to buy coins, but it says after confirming payment on paypal that i havent acept terms, tried twice and im sure i have. Problem for everyone or just me?

Now it didnt give me that error with different browser, trew me back to MMOlazy login page after Continue on Paypal. and i did not receive any currency to buy Ruby

----------


## treymacdaddy

anybody else having issues with the bot staying in druid flight form and trying to fight mobs? flight form really makes this a much more efficient system until it encounters a mob

actually i have seen it doing this with my x-53, switched to my red proto drake which i used all the time before Ruby. lets see

----------


## jm68

> anybody else having issues with the bot staying in druid flight form and trying to fight mobs? flight form really makes this a much more efficient system until it encounters a mob
> 
> actually i have seen it doing this with my x-53, switched to my red proto drake which i used all the time before Ruby. lets see


I'm having this problem as a DK. I hope this is patched in hte next version... a simple check if in combat should fix this. If not in combat then go back to farming.

----------


## jatkaon

> Tried to buy coins, but it says after confirming payment on paypal that i havent acept terms, tried twice and im sure i have. Problem for everyone or just me?
> 
> Now it didnt give me that error with different browser, trew me back to MMOlazy login page after Continue on Paypal. and i did not receive any currency to buy Ruby


Solved with the help of french side of the forum and google translate. Have to click Paypals Continue fast to get trhu  :Smile:

----------


## Bonkler

> Can anyone tell me if its possible to buy the tokens with paypal alone without credit card? The only option from MMOLazy is via credit card and I dont and cant have it atm.





> Buy a disposable one at 7-11 or any convenience store.


 
I live in a backwater country called "Poland" and they do not offer DCCN. Any other ideas?

----------


## Testin

Hello Juju, since i cant use the mmolazy forums (they are either in french or terribly designed), is there an ETA on a fix regarding mailing?

----------


## OrphanedMug

> I live in a backwater country called "Poland" and they do not offer DCCN. Any other ideas?


It let me purchase token from my paypal balance so should be fine.

----------


## Jaman007

I have one question: does Sgather ruby support reconnect? And if not, will it support in future? Because I know Shadow-Bot does.

----------


## Saorisa

> Tried to buy coins, but it says after confirming payment on paypal that i havent acept terms, tried twice and im sure i have. Problem for everyone or just me?
> 
> Now it didnt give me that error with different browser, trew me back to MMOlazy login page after Continue on Paypal. and i did not receive any currency to buy Ruby


I find that it works best with Internet Explorer - i usually use firefox, but when using these sort of sites, i stick to IE

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Yes the mmolazy site is a bit dire - I dont speak french at all, but I can use google and it's translator tool which helps a lot. Once you get past that, and can register etc, this bot is just awesome - well worth 2 euros a month!!

Many, many thanks to juju and the rest of you at mmolazy!! You've taken a lot of the pain and boredom out of warcraft and just left me with the fun part now!!

Cheers guys!

----------


## Graveclimber

The bot doesnt work atm, People are saying that you have to pay for it?
please tell me that's not true :S

----------


## thasuperman

> The bot doesnt work atm, People are saying that you have to pay for it?
> please tell me that's not true :S


its true.. i belive its what 7bucks for 2.5 months? So just buy it.. well worth it. i make around 80$ a day just in selling gold from this bot

----------


## dep0n

I ve bought 3x 500 tokens for like 5 hrs now and when i log into account to enable sgather ruby it says i have no tokens :S Though my money are missing from my credit card !Anyone got a clue what to do about it ? i ve sent email to mmolazy but no answer yet .

----------


## slybootz

amazing work juju, truly a wonderful bot! already my server ore economy is back 20-30g per stack HIGHER than it was a month ago.

----------


## brizendin23

ok i cant get on MMOlazy.com it says "Website is still under construction, but all the billing system is up and running ! " its said that since sgather ruby has came out... any tips? i even tried it on internet explorer and i didnt get it to work. i cant even look at sgather ruby every tab on the website doesnt work exept for downloads, forums and webstore but there ALL in french? >.< even after i clicked english as my language.

----------


## Graveclimber

> its true.. i belive its what 7bucks for 2.5 months? So just buy it.. well worth it. i make around 80$ a day just in selling gold from this bot


yea, but im not comfortable with paying some random company over the internet with my card.

----------


## oldmanofmen

> yea, but im not comfortable with paying some random company over the internet with my card.


What age are you living in? you've got to be kidding?

----------


## Graveclimber

> What age are you living in? you've got to be kidding?


i ''live in'' Age 14, and as far as the card i use reaches im not abled to do that, so..

----------


## Yosho

How do i make sGather able to loot the corpses that i killed when farming? also, LOVE the bot  :Smile:  got my 500 tokens and got 1 month  :Smile:  got 350 tokens left for 2 more months  :Smile:

----------


## CJJ

This post needs to be altered since the bot is no longer free. The title says FREE.

----------


## Remus3

The threads title has been amended.

----------


## kabman

I went to gather earlier today and i cant set the mount on my character it will only let me choose no mount, im kinda wondering whats up.

----------


## Lloyd1

I have just bought 500 points, and used a 30day 1 session package.

I have the client downloaded, and I am trying to use it, however, I can NOT seem to get the darn thing to work.
My problem is, the character wont move itself forward, it will however guide itself if I hold forward, or auto-run.
I have read through countless posts, and have determined a few things.

1, I am running in windowed mode.
2, I have auto-loot enabled.
3, I have deleted my config.wtf 
4, I have disabled the in-game mouse/cursor.
5, I have disabled all add-ons in game, entirely.
6, I have disabled all my keybindings.
7, I have dx9 running.

Can anyone else give me a few more things I can try to get this to work?

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

HUGS FOR HELP!

----------


## thijss

@ Lloyd1

Try these steps:
1: Have you downloaded a path for the bot to follow? (.xml file)
2: Try running Sgather as Administrator
3: Did you download the client? have you also downloaded Sgather Ruby on the client? (Update is the button to download it).
4: Configure it how you like it and start the bot.

Good luck  :Wink:

----------


## Lloyd1

Hello, Thjss thanks for reply promptly.

1: I have downloaded a path saved it, and loaded it.
2: I never have problem with admin, I doubt heavily it is this
3: yeah, I downloaded the client.
4: To my best knowledge yes, because like I said, the bot "works" but doesn't move forward, I have to manually do this...

HOWEVER, 

I did forget that I am only using .net 3.5
Downloading 4.0 now, I'll post if it works!

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Slightly annoyed about this, It seems I have tried every option available in this thread.  :Frown: 

I am on windows xp btw, I have not much experience with computers, please don't be afraid to sound condescending, I need dumbed down stuff here  :Wink: 
Anyone help me please!

----------


## Fokswell

Looking for some help here. Atm, I successfully made an account on MMOLazy.com that gave me a Green message telling me that it would send a Email to the account i chosen. I'am 120% sure i have entered the email account and other information correctly but i have yet to receive the Validation email. Would there be another reason this is not working or a way to fix it. Any help would be great!

P.s. Great Program you have here Keep up the good work!

----------


## anazei

Payment worked properly and bot is running nicely - good stuff.

----------


## treymacdaddy

> Hello, Thjss thanks for reply promptly.
> 
> 1: I have downloaded a path saved it, and loaded it.
> 2: I never have problem with admin, I doubt heavily it is this
> 3: yeah, I downloaded the client.
> 4: To my best knowledge yes, because like I said, the bot "works" but doesn't move forward, I have to manually do this...
> 
> HOWEVER, 
> 
> ...


this has been covered many MANY times, reset your keybindings to default

well i see you already tried this. im all outa ideas

----------


## skittle12345

deleted - friend explained

----------


## sgather1

I purchased Sgather ruby and it is working almost perfectly, but:

1. How do I get Druid Flight form to work? When I check it, my druid just sits in one place repeatedly casting flight form and never goes anywhere or does anything else.

2. How do I get Druid bear/cat forms to work in combat?
-If I put Bear or Cat form in my rotation in combat, my druid continually casts that form killing off all his rage/energy and never using any of the attacks I have listed after Bear/Cat Form.
-If I put it in buffs, it does not turn it on in combat. It only turns it on out of combat, which then gets removed as soon as the Druid starts flying. Also (not bot-breaking, but weird) when it's in buffs, everytime it hits a node, it activates bear/cat form, runs in a random direction for a few seconds, then flies off to next node.

----------


## nathanrox

is the free version still availuble?

----------


## Testin

> is the free version still availuble?


No, and there will never be again

----------


## endryoou

> No, and there will never be again


Thank god, maybe good AH price back again... cause free bots simply ruined WoW ingame market...

----------


## darkriderking

i had this bug it said m2 outdoors.. and i log on and i can't mount ANYTHING in uldum..

----------


## Lloyd1

Seems that by unplugging both my N52te and Mouse it seems to work., I clearly must have a hardware bug.

Fix seems adequate and works well for me now.
Thanks for the quick reply and people who helped.

Very good bot. 9/10

----------


## afireinside10

Did anyone else have problems buying tokens?

----------


## breedragon

Does the downloaded folder need to be placed in a certain location? I downloaded everything correctly and when I try to use the bot I get an error on wow and get disconnected.
thanks in advance

----------


## vaeevictiss

I'm so happy this is a paid program now. I know there's a couple free ones still out there but I'm already seeing prices going back up for herbs and ore.

----------


## Dispoze

Hey I still can'r figure out where to buy the bot. I've looked all around the mmolazy site and made an account, could somebody post a direct link to where I buy the bot? Thanks.

----------


## Bluereaper

> Hey I still can'r figure out where to buy the bot. I've looked all around the mmolazy site and made an account, could somebody post a direct link to where I buy the bot? Thanks.


I too would like to know where to buy the bot. any help would be great, thanks

----------


## Malwar

> Did anyone else have problems buying tokens?


Yeah, I bought 500 tokens, but I didnt receive any after buying via paypal, and Im quite sure that the problem is on their side because last time I bought shadowbot it went fine.

I hope they get it working soon, I want to bot  :Frown:

----------


## deki911

Hello , Tell me is this bot free becouse i cant run him , and if he is not free anymore , tell me how i can pay to use him (what cards ets) . haVE A NICE DAY

----------


## EqualizeIt

To buy sgather ruby:
1) make an account at Registration - MMOLazy (don't have to fill out the personal info boxes on the right). Check email and click the link it gives you.
2) Download Download - MMOLazy and click "reinstall" for sgather ruby (it'll make a new folder where mmoupdater is)
3) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=3 and buy tokens there.
4) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=2 and use your tokens there.
5) Run the new sgather ruby as admin for 7/vista.


Posted from a previous page

----------


## Assilum

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.



need some help please when i try to open it i get this.

----------


## Jaman007

When I try to buy it gives me this error on mmolazy.com: Paypal has encountered a failure to communication :Invalid DataThis transaction cannot be processed. The amount to be charged is zero. - 1297831204

----------


## skittle12345

Think the websites gone down the pan.

just tried to log bot and i got incorrect username/password and website not even opening up.

----------


## xblurx

SGather Ruby is not working. Unable to connect to Security Server.

----------


## zelghadis

yeah - same problem here - as we buy specific time for using bot i think maintances should be refunded - i boutght next 2 days, and im unable to use bot for ovet 2.4 hour - meaning i already 'lost' 1/20 of time i've paid for...

----------


## lingua

fix you mess mmolazy ffs

----------


## dcrossland

I would rather him take the bot down and do whatever he needs to do with it  :Cool:  This is because if he needs to change something i.e. if its become detected,it saves us running the bot oblivious to the fact its detected.

And you guys moaning about your 2days you cant use the bot, thats like 15p c'mon you cant be that poor seriously...

----------


## zelghadis

@dcrossland - its not the deal - 1st thong what i REALLY like about this bot is its time managing system - if i cannot be on the computer i simmply dont buy time - but on the other hands if other bot/hach with monthly+ fee is down for some time you get time refund.

----------


## Wolfsriver

How long has it been down? Was just using 8 hours or less ago, before I went to bed.

----------


## zelghadis

@Wolfsriver - i used it 6 hours ago and was working - tried 3 hours ago and it was down

----------


## powerflex

Nice website he has...

This webpage has a redirect loop
The webpage at http://www.mmolazy.com/content.php?id=main&dismsg=0 has resulted in too many redirects. Clearing your cookies for this site or allowing third-party cookies may fix the problem. If not, it is possibly a server configuration issue and not a problem with your computer.
Here are some suggestions:
Reload this web page later.
Learn more about this problem.
Error 310 (net::ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS): There were too many redirects.

How is he able to make a bot but not able to make a working website? Makes me question how safe this bot really is... May more be a case of how lazy warden / blizzard is...

----------


## EqualizeIt

I'm using it perfectly fine right now, might be because I never closed it to begin with.

----------


## Wolfsriver

Perhaps - either way it is up again, yay.

----------


## Shodokan

How much is 500 tokens?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> How much is 500 tokens?


5.00 EUR

About $7.00 CAD

----------


## Shodokan

> 5.00 EUR
> 
> About $7.00 CAD


Thanks.

Any other reviews of this since it went pay to use?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Thanks.
> 
> Any other reviews of this since it went pay to use?


I think they still have a few kinks to work out, besides a few errors every now and again it;s working well enough. Ofc there will be patches to fix those errors (hopefully)


e:\ Also the bot is still not mailing or returning to town on broken items.

----------


## Shodokan

> I think they still have a few kinks to work out, besides a few errors every now and again it;s working well enough. Ofc there will be patches to fix those errors (hopefully)
> 
> 
> e:\ Also the bot is still not mailing or returning to town on broken items.


Still going to nodes people are at?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Still going to nodes people are at?


Haven't noticed. I would assume so though.

----------


## darkriderking

> yeah - same problem here - as we buy specific time for using bot i think maintances should be refunded - i boutght next 2 days, and im unable to use bot for ovet 2.4 hour - meaning i already 'lost' 1/20 of time i've paid for...


if you set it and forget it.. you have lost a shitload of money because it went down. -.- only got me 100 nodes ffs
rly pisses me off because i have buyers who depends on me now

----------


## gareth

a few pages back someone said they make $80 a day with this bot so the 500 tokens = nothing to him. I find this hard to believe. for that to be possible he must be running a large amount of accounts on different servers, and botting/selling all day long on all accounts. and selling all that gold for a decent amount of RL cash. I mea thats the kind of money that can make a guy leave his job for. 

bot works great thx  :Smile:

----------


## izzar

*Hey Juju lifetime WH here and I WOULD like to ! buy RUBY! but first it really needs one thing !

I really wanted an option to ignore combat, this program works great for doing farming underground if it only would have just one tick box in the combat options panel to disable combat I would buy ruby for a year  please juju let us have this option you would make a load more money! from the WH users who want this. it makes lvling farm alts skills so much easier when you don't have to fight mobs ! then I will also say 
merci juju j'aime beaucoup votre travail! !*

----------


## BIGFLACCO

juju, just bought ruby, love it bro. It seems to gather faster , i dunno, my bags are filling up faster than they did using the free version, either way, great work man.

----------


## lingua

please tell me how the hell i can buy it, theres error all the time on mmolazy page

----------


## mariusY

Paypal has encountered a failure to communication :Transaction failed due to internal errorInternal Error - 1297831241 

fix?

----------


## rhysyy

tried to click on the link to download the free version but the page isnt loading?

----------


## Scy

I see juju has posted and forgot about mmowned yet again.

Initially I was in the guys defense, but jesus, if this was blizzards site and we couldnt get any better customer support there would be 5 million new websites up and people bitching.
The website is piss poorly designed and to be honest, looks like all he cares about is getting your money. 
I mean saying "Website is still under construction, but all the billing system is up and running !" is beyond acceptable.
Before making the bot pay to use building a website usable for people should have been on his list of things to do.
Im not butthurt its pay to use now, I actually like it that way. My server econ has leveled back out and Im not paying 200g a stack for cinderbloom. 

Clarification of some things and a better built website would make this worth promoting to other people. 
As is I wouldnt recommend it to people I think need banned from wow. 

1. Do tokens expires?
2. Can you use the bot for three days a week and not have to pay for the whole week/month?
3. When is the website going to be fixed?

----------


## Losthors

can i buy a lifetime acc?

----------


## DeathByDawn

> I see juju has posted and forgot about mmowned yet again.
> 
> Initially I was in the guys defense, but jesus, if this was blizzards site and we couldnt get any better customer support there would be 5 million new websites up and people bitching.
> The website is piss poorly designed and to be honest, looks like all he cares about is getting your money. 
> I mean saying "Website is still under construction, but all the billing system is up and running !" is beyond acceptable.
> Before making the bot pay to use building a website usable for people should have been on his list of things to do.
> Im not butthurt its pay to use now, I actually like it that way. My server econ has leveled back out and Im not paying 200g a stack for cinderbloom. 
> 
> Clarification of some things and a better built website would make this worth promoting to other people. 
> ...


Obviously you're an idiot that can't read past the last 4-5 pages where people have constantly COPY and PASTED how to simply Register, Pay, use Tokens, and the bot.
Your first two question has me /facepalm.

Leechers will always be leechers.

----------


## BIGFLACCO

juju, im having a lil trouble with the mailing, i bought ruby last night, turned it on ,(after i set it all up) and when i woke up, my toon was still flying around mining n herbing but not looting cause the bags were full. im using the same profile i used back on the free version which worked fine for me, i have set it up exactly like i did before, but i dont know what else i can do to get it to reconize the bags are full and go to the mailbox n mail the stuff off, plz help ty.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

I have a small request. Please rework your thread here and remove all advertisments for Sgatherer as a free bot. Its obvious at this point you either are discontinuing the free service or no longer supporting it as it can no longer be downloaded from any source. 

This is very misleading to other and it seems its nothing more than a smoke-screen for Ruby now. You need to advertise this here as it actually is, A "Paid" botting service. Ofc I have no problem with you now charging for your bot but we all do expect you to give updates to make sure your threads are current and up to date or get someone that will do these things for you.

----------


## intense3

> To buy sgather ruby:
> 1) make an account at Registration - MMOLazy (don't have to fill out the personal info boxes on the right). Check email and click the link it gives you.
> 2) Download Download - MMOLazy and click "reinstall" for sgather ruby (it'll make a new folder where mmoupdater is)
> 3) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=3 and buy tokens there.
> 4) Go to http://auth.mmolazy.com/account.php?page=2 and use your tokens there.
> 5) Run the new sgather ruby as admin for 7/vista.
> 
> 
> Posted from a previous page


QFT - btw THERE IS NO FREE SGATHER ANYMORE

----------


## Timmid

yeah IMO time for a NEW thread with all new information, this thread will keep misinforming people that don't know how to read and will cause problems in the future -- i think.

----------


## ihacknewbies

Security server wont connect so I can't use  :Frown:

----------


## Scy

> Obviously you're an idiot that can't read past the last 4-5 pages where people have constantly COPY and PASTED how to simply Register, Pay, use Tokens, and the bot.
> Your first two question has me /facepalm.
> 
> Leechers will always be leechers.


Obviously your just a retarded ass troll.
I am not addressing the people here. 
The creator needs to answer the questions or one of his partners. 


You realize until Juju answers the questions they are truly unanawered. 
The people answering them here are just speculating. 
I would take a guess as to the reason your facepalming is because you want to smell the taint on your hand from jerking off to much. Please stop and go shower. Im not wasting my febreze to get the stinch out of the thread left by you.
DeathbyDawn...did you also miss where I said Im glad the bot went to a pay to use system? IF I was going to use the bot I would have no problem paying for it as it works great and is not complicated to setup. Therefore your leecher comment is just you attempting to troll, and we all know its because you facepalmed and was dizzy from the taint on your hand from jerking off. So please go back to being a retarded lurker and shut the **** up. 

I ask about expiration and if you can just use the bot for a couple days, hoping maybe Juju will address this question. 

This is the only thing we have from Juju regarding the release and or how and what the new ruby bot does. 



> SGather Ruby initial release is out !
> Try it for free, simply register on Homepage - MMOLazy and use your credentials in SGather Ruby !


Even the original post is merely updated with goto my website give me your monies download bot and figure it out yourself. I appreciate the responses by the others in the thread on how to register and stuff. But I also see people saying they did all this and its not working. We really need Juju to address this. Otherwise he looks like a greedy bastard.

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

For the record..I registered saturday got the validation email. 
Validated was able to do everything like others said.
Went to log on now its saying the account doesnt exist. 

There is something very wrong about that.

----------


## brizendin23

how do i make it so that the website is in english? i clicked the english button wayy on the bottom left hand side and nothing changed

----------


## Natural88

Cool and all that your charging for time, I'm 100% ok with this.

Unfortunately I tried to buy time several times through Paypal and it would not process the transaction.

I've also had same problem the above poster did where I cannot convert it to english.

----------


## Testin

Ive paid this for 3 characters, and im botting perfectly. No crashes, no profile issues (ofc i use my custom made profiles) and the bot never lagged/crashed/had an error). The mailing problem i had is fixed aswell, so heads up for the great works.

Also, leechers that want a free bot go get Lazybot and stop wasting our time with ur useless, without any constructive critisism/feedback comments

----------


## Dirtyangel

Is there a way to reduce CPU usage of SGather?

----------


## darkriderking

> Is there a way to reduce CPU usage of SGather?


 no.. you can turn wow vid settings off but the program runs the way it was designed.. unless you know how to code c# or w/e this is even coded in GL.

----------


## jonutzzz

beside not detecting player @ node this was a good bot now it's only for the ones who wanna pay for a chance to get theyr accounts banned and because i am not that kind of player i will play legit  :Smile:

----------


## nuprea

I bought some tokens via Hipay and the key provided is invalid. I wrote a complain and nobody seems to answer. This is the 3'rd day i am waiting for a confirmation, or an answer. This is unacceptable...somebody should do smth.

----------


## Sichi

someone happens to kill a mob after the bot is trying to stick with something and do not ride?

----------


## ro0k

The bot doesn´t loot herbs out of the flight form  :Frown:  it flies to the herb and dismounts and loot it than. why ?

----------


## EqualizeIt

> I bought some tokens via Hipay and the key provided is invalid. I wrote a complain and nobody seems to answer. This is the 3'rd day i am waiting for a confirmation, or an answer. This is unacceptable...somebody should do smth.


MMOLAZY staff need a of work to keep their 'clients' happy. It's a shit wreck over there. The only thing they have going for them is their dev. I think he should go solo, create and develope his own website, 100% profit for himself. Those which he is splitting it with is no doing their job. They refused to give me a refund for their shadowbot when all of the instructions were in french, told me to use a translator which turned up making NO SENSE. 

Last time I will be dealing with these idiots.





> Obviously your just a retarded ass troll.
> I am not addressing the people here. 
> The creator needs to answer the questions or one of his partners. 
> 
> 
> You realize until Juju answers the questions they are truly unanawered. 
> The people answering them here are just speculating. 
> I would take a guess as to the reason your facepalming is because you want to smell the taint on your hand from jerking off to much. Please stop and go shower. Im not wasting my febreze to get the stinch out of the thread left by you.
> DeathbyDawn...did you also miss where I said Im glad the bot went to a pay to use system? IF I was going to use the bot I would have no problem paying for it as it works great and is not complicated to setup. Therefore your leecher comment is just you attempting to troll, and we all know its because you facepalmed and was dizzy from the taint on your hand from jerking off. So please go back to being a retarded lurker and shut the **** up. 
> ...


 I lol'd at this, well done.

----------


## sw1tc43d

nevermind.

----------


## Dirtyangel

SGather server is down? I can't seem to log-in. Ping doesn't go through as well.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

From one problem to another, now I get incorrect username/password error.

----------


## ihacknewbies

> SGather server is down? I can't seem to log-in. Ping doesn't go through as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------
> 
> From one problem to another, now I get incorrect username/password error.




Same here except reverse order.

First it told me incorrect password, now security server won't connect.

SO many problems lately..

Now it says I haven't paid for ruby time and im limited to ten nodes.. These problems need to get fixed before charge backs occur.

----------


## Dirtyangel

New error: This account does not exist. - 1298791165

I'm one step away from making dispute on all MMOLazy products.

----------


## ihacknewbies

> New error: This account does not exist. - 1298791165
> 
> I'm one step away from making dispute on all MMOLazy products.


Same here, It hasn't worked more days than it has worked since I bought it. Pretty pathetic

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

So 20th time is the charm apparently.


It gave me an error pop up then randomly opened up and worked..


Edit I lied it randomly closed after 15 nodes

----------


## xblurx

Wow. this bot suck bad. i should change back to piroxbot then. 4 day ago, it cheat my credit i email them but no refund. i have to buy again. now it say my password is incorrect for couple of day. i guess he is trying to scam now, stop buying.

----------


## matimati

> Wow. this bot suck bad. i should change back to piroxbot then. 4 day ago, it cheat my credit i email them but no refund. i have to buy again. now it say my password is incorrect for couple of day. i guess he is trying to scam now, stop buying.


I agree, I also feel like i have been scammed. How long does it take to recalim money from paypal using dispute?

----------


## ihacknewbies

Really feels like a scam now that they took down the forums on their site. I'm giving it til Friday, if there is no resolution I'm charging back.

----------


## Radium

Today was the first time i had any problem with sgather ruby, getting the unable to connect to server error like other people.

----------


## ro0k

> The bot doesn´t loot herbs out of the flight form  it flies to the herb and dismounts and loot it than. why ?


nobody can help ?  :Frown:

----------


## Legatus

Also getting cannot connect to server. Can't get to mmolazy website either.

I've never had a problem with it since the day i registered (the day ruby was released), I'm also using sfisher as i speak without any problems. Maybe the site is just offline for maintainance in line with the weekly eu server maintainance (even though they are all up and running again now :-)

Im just guessing ofc

----------


## Scy

> Ive paid this for 3 characters, and im botting perfectly. No crashes, no profile issues (ofc i use my custom made profiles) and the bot never lagged/crashed/had an error). The mailing problem i had is fixed aswell, so heads up for the great works.
> 
> Also, leechers that want a free bot go get Lazybot and stop wasting our time with ur useless, without any constructive critisism/feedback comments


You know Im tired of posters like you. 
You bitch about leechers, you bitch about donators. 

I had been a supporting member for two years, every time I turned around somebody was bitching because donators just donated to get access to certain forums. Well DUH. That shouldn't have mattered, if somebody decides to give mmowned 25 bucks so they can view the elite guides and what not then it is their decision. After seeing people complain day in and day out and not one time a mod or even Kurious call people out for it I said screw it. I'll save that cash for something else. 

IMO this thread should be locked and if new ones pop up they get closed until JUJU comes and explains somethings to the people spending there money on his product. 


Not one single person here that has defended him can honestly say if this was another product you wouldn't be all in the creator/store raising all kinds of hell. But because people complaining are leechers its ok they are low life scum around here. And the only people that can have opinions and express their dissatisfaction is people with 10 or more rep and or a title of donator and up..which is horseshit.

----------


## asdman1

JUJU, it's temporary or you lost database with all accounts?

----------


## KuRIoS

they are working on their server, but having issues.. that being said i think its a shame that it have taken over 2½ weeks for them to get a decent website up (its not up yet)

----------


## Whi2001

i have the same problems first error wrong username or password, click okay and retier next errorwindow open - unable to connect security server.

i buy 500 tokens at the release day from sg-ruby and until last night the bot run without any problems. i hope the server is only for fews hours/days offline.

can Juju say us pls whats going on?

----------


## BIGFLACCO

Same problem unable to connect with security server, servers are down. Cant even get on mmolazy website, maybe they took the money and ran! lol jk. oh well hopefully be back up n running tomorrow. i bought 500 tokens and can pretty much garantee that i wont buy any more unless i get my full 2 and a half months of service i paid for.

----------


## tboi07

guys stop worryin i bought 8months of bottage n i trust juju to sort his website hes a smart man YOU CAN DO IT

----------


## Whi2001

we must wait whats going on the next few days, but is the bot down so write paypal and you get your money back.

----------


## Kimpie

The bot is working now  :Wink:

----------


## Whi2001

yes, bot works now ;-) so have fun with your herb and ore^^

----------


## BIGFLACCO

yep its back up n working fine, all that worrying for nothing :P

----------


## Losthors

can i buy a lifetime acount with tokens? is it possible?

----------


## matimati

Its great that its all up and running again, but its pathetic that they couldnt even spare 1 min to drop a quick post to let us know what was going on. I can understand when it was free but now that we are paying for it some infomation really is a must.

----------


## ro0k

> nobody can help ?



mhh.... doesn´t seem so :/

----------


## OrphanedMug

Posted on the MMOLazy.com news page ( Stay tuned ! - MMOLazy )




> Dear customers,
> 
> We are currently fighting a huge DDoS attack on our server, I managed to mitigate it partially and everything is now running.
> The mmolazy.eu DNS seem to be down, so the forum is currently unavailable, it will be fixed asap.
> 
> Sorry for the downtime.

----------


## lydell

Do you guys know if there will be an English website? I want to purchase SGather Ruby, but not in a language I do not speak. I wanna be able to understand what Im spending my money on.

----------


## Scy

Sorry, it appears the developer is MIA. 
He would be the one to answer this question.

----------


## EqualizeIt

> Do you guys know if there will be an English website? I want to purchase SGather Ruby, but not in a language I do not speak. I wanna be able to understand what Im spending my money on.


try a translator. Ive noticed bits and pieces of the website being translated. The translator does OK for the most part to get a basic understanding.. as far as the customer care support.. not so much.

----------


## KuRIoS

Threads are being closed till they get their act together and fix the sites etc... 
/closed

----------

